#ubuntu-no 2011-05-16
<Malin_> hm. den nettleseren man får i den tutorialsaken er jo raskere enn chrome og opera og sånt virker det som....
<Malin_> snufs. nettleseren min crasjet :(
<Malin_> ja, ja, men hadde jo vært morro å laga en nettelser basert på webkit :) slik som i den videoen. Var morro det lille jeg fikk prøvd
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin_> får ta natta jeg... hm.. endret ikonsettet mitt til humanity-unity eller hva det het. noe alla human-temaet, men med litt andre ikoner
<jo-erlend> du har sikkert prøvd å åpne en side som forårsaker et unntak. Håndter unntaket.
<Malin_> søppelkassa ligner da et sånt ølglass syntes jeg
<jo-erlend> heh.
<Malin_> jeg brukte tastaturet til å flytte fokus til go-knappen, så jeg slapp å trykke med musa
<jo-erlend> ?
<Malin_> og da crasjet den med segmentain fault
<Malin_> *segmentation fault
<jo-erlend> det har neppe med det å gjøre.
<Malin_> mulig det var noe annet som trigget
<jo-erlend> trolig siden du åpnet. 
<Malin_> men siden jeg har kjørt alt dette i den python-konsollen
<Malin_> mulig, men tror jeg skulle til vg igjen, der var jeg i sted og det virket.
<jo-erlend> vg er ikke statisk. Det kan ha vært en annonse som gjorde det.
<jo-erlend> men... natta. :)
<Malin_> mulig. Flash fungerte jo fint
<Malin_> så på youtube jeg
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> natti ja
<Trond-> en på #ati som sier ati ikke decoder i vlc så driveren har ikke noe å si
<Berge> Det er rett at den ikke gjør noe h.x264-dekoding, men den sørger fortsatt for DRI, som har noe med filmvisning å gjøre.
<Berge> Men hva er egentlig problemet?
<Trond-> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad288/jintoxic/choppy.jpg Sometimes during a XviD file this can happen for 2-3 seconds. The audio is fine, only happens to the visual.
<Berge> SÃ¥ den mister en keyframe.
<Berge> Er det HD? Det kan skje om CPUen ikke klarer å dekode filmen raskt nok.
<Berge> Skjer det med alle filmer?
<Trond-> Kan ikke si for sikkert om det skjer med alle
<Trond-> Har Intel Core 2 Duo 3Ghz
<Berge> Kan andre spille av de samme filmene fint?
<Berge> Hvordan er CPU-lasten når du spiller film?
<Berge> Hvordan har disken det?
<Trond-> Andre kan spille de fint, men har hørt ATi kort kunne være et problem muligens som gjør det.
<Berge> Det kan jo alltids hende.
<Trond-> Spiller av fra en ekstern disk, men drittungene på Elkjøp sa det hadde ikke noe å si.
<Berge> Gjør det noen forskjell om du spiller av fra en annen disk?
<Trond-> Skal teste den dagen jeg kjøper SSD -)
<Trond-> Er ikke noe big deal atm
<Berge> SSD, schemsssd.
<Berge> (-:
<Trond-> Hva?
<Berge> Jeg tror SSDer er noe oppskrytt.
<Trond-> Nah blir jo bare bedre og bedre dem
<Mogget> ssd er nice dersom man vil ha en desktop som svarer kjapt :D
<Berge> I et halvår? (-:
<Mogget> Berge: såklart, derfor man har backup og raid hehe
<Berge> Jeg har maskiner som er responsive og greie likevel. Jeg løser det med mer RAM.
<Berge> Som er mer anvendelig og mye billigere.
<Mogget> Berge: Hvordan løser du det med RAM? Lager du en ramdisk og kjører alt fra ramdisken? 
<Berge> Nei, jeg har bare RAMen, og så cacher Linux fint ting jeg treger.
<Mogget> Når jeg tenker meg om så hadde det vært så kult hvis man kunne fått til det.
<Berge> trenger
<Mogget> ok
<Mogget> jeg har blitt litt småforelska i RAMdisker, men det er så bajs at alt går tapt dersom maskinen failer eller rebooter før du kan få kopiert ramdisken
<Trond-> Google baner vei for fremtiden med Chrome OS http://www.idg.no/computerworld/article207665.ece
<kjes> Tenke seg det... 
<Sakarias> eh, hva er poenget med 4 dager gamle nyheter?
<Malin_> Jeg støtter Berge i at mer ram er en bedre løsning enn ssd, om man har mulighet til å sette i mer ram. En ssd er riktignok raskere enn en vanlig hdd, så den vil jo hente info fra disken raskere, men med mer ram vil det ta litt mer tid første gang og mye raskere enn å laste fra ssd, da ssd er mye tregere enn ram. om man sjeldent slår maskina av, eller sjeldent har oppgaver som leses rett fra disken, så skulle man kunne klare seg fint me
<Malin_> d mer minne
<Malin_> synd min laptop ikke har plass til mer enn 4GB
<Trond-> hva står c, c# og c++ for?
<si-m1> ssd er ikke oppskrytt
<Malin_> skulle gjerne hatt en ssd til oppstart av os-et jeg
<si-m1> men er bare å glemme ssd hvis du trenger masse lagringsplass
<si-m1> på laptop i alle fall
<Malin_> med ledig mini-pcie-port i denne laptoppen, er det ikke utenkelig jeg fiksr en disk på f.eks. 32GB til os-et
<Malin_> kanskje gå for 64, om jeg først ska ta meg råd til det
<Malin_> Kunne jo oppgradert maskina her med 1000kroner
<Malin_> SSD + kjøpe ny orginal-lader. Bruker universallader og pluggen passer ikke 100%
<Malin_> orginalladeren gikk muligens i stykker i fjor sommer. Brukte den kobla til en sak som omformer fra 12volt til 230volt. Kom røyk ut av laderen :S grøss
<Malin_> så den laget vel ikke jevn nok sinuskurve eller hva det er den må lage for at sånt skal virke skikkelig
<kjes> Trond-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_Programming_Language - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_Sharp_%28programming_language%29 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B
<kjes> Og for fremtiden; http://google.com
<Mogget> Malin_: SSD er faktisk ikke nevneverdig kjappere enn en vanlig harddisk i tilfeller hvor det er mye sekvensiell data som skal leses eller skrives.
<xt> lies
<Mogget> SSD har store fordeler når det er mye random data som skal hentes her og der, men ellers så er burst lesing fra vanlig harddisk ikke så forskjellig
<Mogget> xt: med den begrunnelse i at?
<xt> Mogget: t.d. : OCZ RevoDrive leverer 740MB/s sekvensiell data.
<xt> uansett ikkje så interessant, all den tid data ikkje ligg sekvensielt :p
<xt> det er jo akkurat det at går ca like fort å lese overalt som sekvensielt som gjer det interessant.
<Mogget> SSD diskene bruker jo fragmentering med vilje for å minimere bruk av samme blokker om og om igjen så det er jo aldri sekvensielle data i de
<Mogget> xt: enig, men dersom du har en 15kRPM standard harddisk som har data lagret ufragmentert så er jeg overbevist om at man skal klare å konkurere med mye av de ssd diskene som er ute
<Mogget> jeg vil påstå at man skal klare det med mindre rundetall på diskene også :)
<xt> enig i at skilnaden er mindre enn for random data, men uansett uinteressant. :)
<xt> SSD vil jo bli betre og betre
<xt> magnetdiskane ikkje.
<Malin_> Mogget, så å kopiere en fil mellom to SSD-er vil ikke ta nevneverdig kortere tid, men random-lesing går raskere fordi søketida er på 0.1ms eller noe slikt? :)
<xt> Malin_: spørs korleis du definerer "nevneverdig" og kva diskar du har.
<xt> men om du vil generalisere veldig, så gjerne.
<lnostdal> Trond-, http://static.nostdal.org/~lnostdal/temp/hello-world-in-c.png
<xt> problemet er at om du skal kopiere ei fil mellom to vanlige diskar, så er fila allerede fragmentert :p
<xt> så det vil gå fortare på SSD av den grunn
<Mogget> Malin_: noe sånt. Hele greia med SSD er at det tar like lang tid å lese fra alle "punkter" på disken uansett hvor dette "punktet" ligger og at SSD disker kan skrive parallelt. 
<lnostdal> Trond-, et bittelite program i C under Linux :) ..   litt lettere å komme i gang der enn på Windows (synes jeg i hvert fall)
<Malin_> Mogget, ja :)
<Mogget> Malin_: Et "problem" med SSD er at dersom man skal slette data eller overskrive data så må det gjøres på en spesiell måte. Så dersom man skal ha maks ytelse fra disken så må OS. fortelle disken hele tiden at den skal rydde opp i områder med mye blandet "slettet" og "ikke slettet" data
<Mogget> Man kan ikke slette en blokk, man må slette et viss antall blokker uansett om det finnes data eller ikke i den blokken. Dette medfører mye andre problemer, men som xt sa. SSD kommer bare til å bli bedre, mens SSD ikke kommer til å forbedre seg nevneverdig
<Mogget> mens harddisk drives ikke kommer til å foorbedre seg mener jeg
<Malin_> Mogget, ja ;)
<Malin_> jeg syntes HDD er fint også, men nå må jeg rekke en mattetime
<Malin_> tihi
<Mogget> lnostdal: begynt å leke deg med C?
<Trond-> Står at C er etterfølger av B, men at C ikke står for noe.
<Trond-> Interessant at det står Navn[dot]Etternavn[at]email[dot]no i Firefox. Er det noe nytt? Jeg trykket på den og Thunderbord åpnet seg og laget @ og .
<lnostdal> Mogget, nei, jeg har vel kunnet C siden 1994 eller så :)
<lnostdal> Mogget, leker med Clojure i dag da
<jo-erlend> Mogget, du får kjøpt ramdisker med batteri. Jeg tror til og med noen av dem har flashlagring som nødløsning. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, veldig enkelt forklart... C betyr ingenting annet enn at det er en videreutvikling av programmeringsspråket B. I språket C, betyr ++ at man legger til en. Altså, istedenfor å si a = a + 1, så kan man si a++. C++ betyr altså også at det er nyere enn programmeringsspråket C. # brukes i musikken for å si at du skal en halvtone opp fra en tone; altså brukes C# på samme måte. Veldig enkelt. :)
<Trond-> http://www.flightradar24.com Dårlig på USA
<Mogget> jo-erlend: det var jo en fin måte å forklare de forskjellige C variantene :P
<Trond-> Er det ingen programeringsspråk som heter C#? 
<Mogget> jo
<Mogget> Trond-: C# C++ osv osv er etterkommere av C
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jo. Microsoft sin videreutvikling av Java, heter det. De kalte det J++ først, men det fikk de ikke lov til, så de måtte finne på noe annet. 
<Trond-> Java er opensource? Trodde fyren bak ble milliardær på copyright
<Berge> Opphavsrett blir du ikke millionær på uten videre.
<Berge> Java er jo i essens kun en språkdefinisjon, og det er jo ikke opphavsrettbeskyttet.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du kan i prinsippet si at det finnes to forskjellige typer programmeringsspråk; imperative og funksjonelle. Nesten alle programmeringsspråk er imperative, som betyr at du forteller datamaskinen hva den skal gjøre, mens du i et funksjonelt språk sier hva du vil oppnå. Hvis du lærer ett imperativt språk, så har du lært mye om alle de andre også. Derfor anbefaler jeg Python, siden det er enkelt å lære.
<Berge> Dog trenger man også kompilatorer og VMer. Det finnes noen frie implementasjoner av Java, og én hovedimplementasjon.
<Berge> Denne ble laget av Sun (som også designet språket). Den var opprinnelig ufri, men ble GPLet for noen år siden.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er mange som har blitt steinrike på fri programvare. Java har ikke alltid vært fri programvare. Det er ganske nylig. 
<Berge> jo-erlend: Mange er vel å dra det hele litt langt (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, tja. Steinrik er jo også et relativt begrep. :)
<Berge> Ja (-:
<Berge> Mogget: C# har veldig lite med C å gjøre.
<Berge> Mogget: Det ligner mye på Java, dog.
<jo-erlend> Berge, veldig lite? Det er også et relativt begrep. Begge er jo basert på C syntaks.
<Trond-> Husker jeg kjøpte meg den tykkeste Java boka på 90-tallet og lærte meg Hello World. Resten av det som stod i boka var kjedelig, uforståelig og vås.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei?
<Berge> Eller, det kommer an på hva du legger i syntaks.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Python er veldig mye mer nyttig og veldig mye enklere å lære. 
<Berge> Men C# er objektorientert.
<Berge> C er i utgangspunktet ikke.
<Berge> Trond-: Pft, lær perl, så blir du mye mer lykkelig (-:
<Berge> Og stdlib i C ligner ikke det i C# i det hele tatt.
<Trond-> jo-erlend, skal kikke på det relax (c:b
<Berge> perl er din venn.
<Trond-> haha voldsomt til propaganda
<jo-erlend> Python er din boswell.
<Mogget> jeg syntes python var enklere å lære enn perl, men jeg har brukt perl mye mer enn jeg har brukt python
<Berge> perl er jo the swiss army knife!
<Mogget> Berge: Jeg leste for en stund siden en liste over språk som kan spores tilbake til C og da var C3 med i listen
<Mogget> C# mener jeg
<Berge> Mogget: Det kan det jo alltids.
<Berge> Men det er fundamentalt et ganske annerledes språk.
<Berge> Det har GC, liksom.
<Mogget> GC?
<jo-erlend> søppelkjører.
<Berge> Garbage collection.
<jo-erlend> passer på at du ikke glemmer å frigjøre minne og slikt.
<jo-erlend> dvs; sørger for at du slipper å huske på det.
<Mogget> åja, jeg er klar over hva garbage collection er, jeg var bare ikke klar over forkortelsen
<jo-erlend> det er flere i kanalen.
<Mogget> :)
<Mogget> Jeg håper virkelig at det er forskjeller på disse språkene. Ellers så har NIH konseptet tatt overhånd :P
<jo-erlend> det finnes mange forskjeller, men det finnes flere likheter enn forskjeller.
<Trond-> hva er NIH konseptet?
<Trond-> .
<Trond-> fant ut hvorfor jeg trykker ENTER to ganger
<Mogget> Trond-: Not invented here :)
<Trond-> er jeg midt i shift+? så funker ikke ENTER
<Trond-> sa
<jo-erlend> Trond-, shift+enter kan ha en egen betydning. Hvis jeg husker riktig, tolker for eksempel mIRC det som at den ikke skal tolke det du skriver som en kommando.
<Trond-> hvordan får jeg opp menu for å skrive i bold og farger?
<jo-erlend> i Linux, mener du?
<Trond-> XChat
<Sakarias> plix, ikke lær'n farger!
<jo-erlend> høyreklikk der du skriver.
<Berge> Ikke skriv med fet tekst og farger.
<Berge> Du ender bare med å a) irritere folk og b) bli kicket.
 * Mogget gliser
<jo-erlend> Berge, støtter ikke freenode +c?
<Berge> Ingen anelse.
<Trond-> hmm. finnes det ikke lettere metode?
<Trond-> #3 test
<Trond->  test
<jo-erlend> CHANMODES=eIbq,k,flj,CFLMPQScgimnprstz <-- ser sånn ut. Sett +c, så kan vi prøve.
<jo-erlend> Dette er en test
<Berge> \o/
<jo-erlend> så du det?
<Berge> Ja, men uten formatering.
<jo-erlend> godt.
<Berge> yay
<Trond-> jeg har ikke C på Mode Buttons
<Sakarias> +c fjerner farger?
<Sakarias> evnt formatering
<jo-erlend> Trond-, C og c er forskjellige ting, men de er ikke definert i protokollen, så seriøse IRC-klienter kan ikke presentere dem uten å stole på RPL_ISUPPORT, som nettverkene ikke gidder å bli enige om.
<Trond-> +c mente jeg
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, andre steder blokkerer de meldinger som inneholder formatering. Her fjerner de formateringen. Det er en bedre løsning, tror jeg.
<Berge> AOL.
<jo-erlend> AOL?
<Berge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me_too
<Mogget> jo-erlend: america online
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg forsto ikke sammenhengen. Jeg gjør fremdeles ikke det, annet enn at AOL innebar begynnelsen på slutten av alt som het netiquette.
<Trond-> jeg forstod ikke den der Me too
<Trond-> er jo vanlig korrekt engelsk
<Berge> AOL betyr «me too».
<Berge> Etter Eternal September, hvor horder av folk med AOL-nett datt inn på Usenet, leste poster og postet «me too!»
<Berge> Uten å bidra utover det.
<jo-erlend> ah. Stemmer.
<Trond-> Hva er objektorientert programmering? Kan man lage noe visuelt?
<Sakarias> Trond-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-oriented_programming les selv
<kjes> :-D
<kjes> +1
<xt> Me too
<Trond-> Snakker om sola som skinner http://www.hardware.no/artikler/elektronikkens_verden_-_del_1/97978 etter jeg har spurt en del om dette her på denne kanalen
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du har tenkt å lære deg om "datamaskiner og programmering", så kommer du til å bruke nokså lang tid hvis du skal basere deg på artikler i nettaviser. :)
<Trond-> Sakarias, det meste av det er bare gresk for meg. Jeg er helt i begynnelsen av fasen i å lære programmering.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du er ikke i begynnelsen. Du prokrastinerer ved å stille spørsmål på IRC istedenfor å lese læreboka.
<Trond-> Skal jeg i dybden er skolering med praksis det beste ja
<Mogget> Trond-: Det tar tid.. Du må bare begynne å lese en bok, kjønner du ikke den så går du ned et hakk og leser den. En dag så går det opp for deg at du kjønner ting de fleste andre ikke kjønner :D
<Mogget> Også burde du komme deg inn på skolen. Der har du lærere som presenterer deg stoffet, ofte på en enkel og lettfattet måte.
<kjes> Trond-: Bare av nysgjerrighet, hvor gammel er du?
<Trond-> Jeg får ikke til å lage Nøkkelord for http://www.ordbok.com/engelsk-norsk.html
<jo-erlend> Trond-, "får ikke til"? Hvorfor ikke?
<Sakarias> kjes: tro'n ignorerer deg :P
<kjes> :-(
<kjes> Ærlig spørsmål da
<Sakarias> jupp
<Trond-> Ikke får til, men virker ikke med sida.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, riktig. Du får lagt til nøkkelord, men nettstedet skjønner ikke hva du sender.
<Trond-> http://www.ordbok.com/engelsk/no-en-no2.html virker her, men litt kjedelig å bookmarke i stedet for å kunne legge inn i Firefox sin Søkemotorer
<jo-erlend> translate.google.com fungerer, er jeg temmelig sikker på.
<Trond-> nei. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search-tools/ har dessuten bare 4 søkemotorer. så elendig.
<jo-erlend> jaggu.
<jo-erlend> jeg mente at det bare var gmail hos Google som ikke støttet det. Merkelig.
<Trond-> Går jeg på Bokmerker, så står det Bokmerker i rullevinduet. Den skulle jeg likt å ta bort, sammens med en av de to skillelinjene.
<Trond-> Også kunne høyreklikke mens rullevinduet er nede på bokmerker, og kunne fortsette slik med de jeg vil åpnte uten at rullevinduet lukker seg.
<jo-erlend> jeg er spent på å se om noen var i stand til å forstå det der.
<jo-erlend> jeg antar at du fremdeles snakker om Firefox?
<Trond-> Begynner med den første.
<Trond-> I Firefox står det Bokmerker på verktøylinja.
<Trond-> Når det rullevinduet er åpent står det Bokmerker lenger nede.
<Trond-> Den går det ikke ann å slette ved å høyreklikke på den.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, kan du bekrefte at du snakker om det vinduet som åpner seg når du trykker shift+control+o?
<Trond-> Det var Windows forresten. I Ubuntu så virker høyreklikking som venstreklikking. Men går jeg i Vis Alle Bokmerker så går det ikke ann å slette den der.
<Trond-> Bokmerker katalogen finnes ikke i Vis Alle Bokmerker.
<jo-erlend> jeg tolker det som et diffust "ja".
<Trond-> Nei, jeg er ikke i Vis Alle Bokmerker. Katalogen vises ikke der en gang.
<jo-erlend> jeg har heller ingen "bokmerke"-katalog i det vinduet.
<Trond-> I rullevinduet har du Bokmerke mappa?
<jo-erlend> rullevinduet?
<Trond-> Vinduet som kommer opp når du trykker på Bokmerker i verktøylinja.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen sånn verktøylinje, men la meg se.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, får du opp det riktige "rullevinduet" hvis du trykker control+b?
<Trond-> Det står det samme der ja
<jo-erlend> jeg spør om det er det samme "rullevinduet" du snakker om.
<Trond-> Nei
<Trond-> Bruker ikke du Firefox?
<jo-erlend> jovisst.
<Trond-> Hva kaller du det vinduet jeg snakker om?
<jo-erlend> ukjent.
<Trond-> Du vet ikke hva jeg snakker om?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den fjerneste idé.
<Trond-> Vinduet som kommer opp når du trykker på Bokmerker i verktøylinja. <- vanskelig?
<jo-erlend> ja, ettersom jeg ikke har noen verktøylinjer med Bokmerker på og heller ikke klarer å finne noen sånne i Firefox.
<Trond-> Trykker du Alt får du ikke opp Fil Rediger Vis Bokmerker Verktøy Hjelp ?
<jo-erlend> ja..
<jo-erlend> jeg mener, jo.
<Trond-> Den heter jo verktøylinje
<jo-erlend> nei, det heter menylinje. Verktøylinje er den som vanligvis ligger under menylinjen.
<Trond-> Javel, siden du har gått på skole.
<jo-erlend> men ok. Du mener altså bokmerker-menyen?
<Trond-> Ja
<jo-erlend> ok. Hva gjør du så?
<Trond-> trykker jeg på den står det Bokmerker lenger nede
<Trond-> Den er tom
<Trond-> Jeg vil slette den samt en skillelinje
<jo-erlend> det er nesten helt sikkert ikke mulig.
<Trond-> Joda, gjorde det med forrige Firefox, for leeeenge siden.
<jo-erlend> spør i #Firefox. Det er ingen selvfølge at en funksjon vil være tilgjengelig for alltid.
<Trond-> 157 folk og ingen svarer :[
<jo-erlend> du får kreve pengene tilbake.
<kjes> hihi
<Trond-> har ikke firefox en mappe i .Home?
<Sakarias> har du sjekket $HOME/.mozilla ?
<Trond-> .mozilla
<Trond-> Tror måten man gjorde det på var å lage en css fil
<Trond-> Hvorfor finner jeg ikke mappa der python er installert ?
<Trond-> usr\local
<si-m1> dpkg -L python
<Trond-> usr/local/bin
<Berge> which python
<Berge> Eller, om du har kult skall: ls -la =python
<Berge> Ev., om programmet ikke er i PATH: dpkg -L python | grep bin
<Trond-> python hos meg ligger på usr/share
<si-m1> må ha med versjonsnr for å få bin
<si-m1> python2.7
<si-m1> så blir det action
<Berge> Trond-: Tvilsomt.
<si-m1> hvis du har en nyere versjon av ubuntu
<Berge> 0 berge@zebra:~> ls =python
<Berge> /usr/bin/python
<si-m1> ligger nok i usr/share også
<si-m1> noen av filene
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> og usr/lib
<Trond-> i lib har jeg 3 python mapper
<Trond-> 2.6, 2.7 og 3
<Berge> Trond-: Hva lurer du egentlig på?
<Trond-> /usr/local/bin er tomt hos meg
<Berge> Javel, og så?
<Trond-> /usr/bin/python har jeg heller ikke
<Trond-> som mappe
<Berge> Hva sier «which python»?
<Berge> Det er en symlink, ikke katalog.
<Trond-> hva skulle jeg skrive i terminal for å finne python?
<Berge> 17:09:41 < Berge> Hva sier «which python»?
<Berge> Men du spør ikke om noe som gir så mye mening.
<Trond-> ja jeg skjønner
<Trond-> python interpreter søker jeg etter
<Berge> For å være ærlig tror jeg ikke det (-:
<Berge> Vel, den heter python og er i PATH.
<Berge> SÃ¥ om du bare skriver python, starter den.
<Trond-> men jeg vil søke etter hvor den er installert
<Berge> Litt her og der.
<Berge> Hva lurer du _egentlig_ på?
<Berge> Hvordan et unix-filsystem er lagt opp?
<Berge> man hier
<Trond-> The Python interpreter is usually installed as /usr/local/bin/python on those machines where it is available; putting /usr/local/bin in your Unix shell’s search path makes it possible to start it by typing the command
<Trond-> python
<Trond-> to the shell.
<Berge> Hvor har du den teksten fra?
<Berge> Og igjen: Hva er det du ikke får til?
<Trond-> python.org tutorial
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> det stemmer generelt sett, men ikke for linux
<si-m1> veldig skjeldent at den ligger i usr/locla
<si-m1> *local
<Berge> Trond-: Ok, den tar feil.
<Trond-> det står ligger den der så kan jeg bruke shortcut oppstart
<Berge> Hvor mange ganger må du fortelles at du bare trenger å skrive python?
<Trond-> jeg vet det, men det ligger ikke noe der.
<si-m1> du kan bare bytte ut /usr/local/bin/python med /usr/bin/python i eksemplene
<si-m1> så blir det suksess
<si-m1> men ja.. python holder i massevis
<Trond-> si-m1, de to fungerer akkurat likt for shortcut?
<Berge> Hva mener du med shortcut=?
<Berge> Du er nødt til å begynne å fortelle hva du forsøker å gjøre.
<si-m1> det er bare to forskjellige installasjonstier
<Berge> Det er søkk umulig å foreslå noe fornuftig når du ikke forklarer problemet.
<Trond-> fordi jeg trenger bare skrive python for å starte fordi python
<Berge> Ok, jeg prøver én gang til: Hva er det du vil?
<Berge> Kjøre et python-program?
<Trond-> Jeg vil vite hvordan det kan ha seg at jeg kan skrive python så starter python
<Berge> Fordi /usr/bin ligger i PATH.
<si-m1> hvis du skriver echo $PATH
<Trond-> hva er local da som python.org skriver om?
<Berge> Dersom du skriver et ukvalifisert programnavn (altså et uten delvis eller full sti), søker skallet ditt i alle kataloger som er nevnt i miljøbariabelen PATH.
<si-m1> det er en annet installasjonssti
<si-m1> *annen
<Berge> Trond-: Det er irrelevant for deg!
<si-m1> som python kan installeres til
<si-m1> men slik et opp til de som lager osene
<si-m1> hvor den blir installert når du installerer oset
<si-m1> men da har de også oppdatert PATH slik at den peker dit
<si-m1> den trenger å peke for at python skal starte når du skriver python
<Trond-> er det mange mapper python kan ligge i eller bestemte for at det skal starte når jeg skriver python i terminal?
<si-m1> det er de som ligger i $PATH som Berge sier
 * Berge gir opp.
<Trond-> echo $PATH
<Trond-> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<si-m1> jepp, mao, så leter den i de katalogene som står der (separert med :)
<Trond-> er det /usr/bin som gjør at python starter?
<si-m1> ja, da finner den /usr/bin/python
<si-m1> og starter den
<Trond-> ser jeg om en fil er executable utifra ikonet? python er her en firkant
<si-m1> nei
<Trond-> med pil
<si-m1> ikonet er separat
<si-m1> ligger ikke inni binæren
<si-m1> så det må du velge i gnome / unity eller hva det er du bruker
<si-m1> hvis du har laget lenken selv
<si-m1> husk å krysse av for å kjøre programmet i en terminal også
<si-m1> men det er håpløst når du ikke forklarer hva du prøver å gjøre før du spør om ting (som Berge har prøvd å si et par-fem ganger)
<Trond-> er det /usr/bin/python som gjør at jeg kan starte python ved å skrive python?
<si-m1> ja
<Trond-> hva forteller ikonet meg?
<si-m1> hvilket ikon?
<Trond-> /usr/bin/python
<si-m1> det er ikke et ikon, det er et program
<si-m1> /usr/share/pixmaps/python2.7.xpm
<si-m1> det er ikonet
<Trond-> Jeg er i Nautilus
<si-m1> hva er det du prøver å gjøre?
<Trond-> Ikoner blir brukt til å fortelle hva slags fil det er
<si-m1> det forteller at det er en kjørbar fil
<si-m1> for terminal
<si-m1> evt. at det er en symlenke til det
<si-m1> eller snarveg om du vil
<Trond-> Hva med den svarte pila hva forteller den?
<si-m1> at det er en snarveg
<si-m1> til den egentlige programfila
<si-m1> som sikkert heter noe ala /usr/bin/python2.7
<Trond-> Hva med svart pil nede på ikonet?
<si-m1> eller /usr/bin/python3.1
<si-m1> er den jeg snakker om
<Trond-> Svart pil oppe er for executable snarvei
<Trond-> men de ikonene med piler nede
<si-m1> tror du må komme med et screenshot hvis du skal prøve å forklare dette
<si-m1> du kan evt. trykke på HELP i nautilus
<si-m1> står sikkert der
<Trond-> den fila har pila oppe tilo høyre på ikonet
<Trond-> 2to3 fila har svart pil nede til høyre
<Trond-> X11 mappa har pil nede til høyre
<Trond-> python har pil oppe til høyre
<Trond-> kikker jeg på en fil lenger mot venstre til en fil som heter pygettext har dne en svart pil nede til høyre på ikonet sitt
<xt> lurer på om eg såg ut som dette då eg var 14 og prøvde meg på linux for første gong
<xt> håper ikkje.
<xt> joina #linux.no på EFNet og greier.
<xt> måtte ha hjelp til ISDN-patching av kjerna
<xt> those were the days!
<brik> hehe :P
<Trond-> Kunne trengt meg en webside som forteller meg hva ikonene er for noe
<xt> ikon er bilder, som ein abstraksjon for kva som skal skje når du interakterer med det.
<xt> Berge: overraska over at du haldt ut så lenge som du gjorde!!
<Trond-> Ikoner tildeles ikke tilfeldig
<xt> I motsetning til setningane dine.
<Trond-> I Windows hadde man en bestemt for dll en for jpg osv. I Linux er alt nytt for meg.
<xt> Trond-: lønner seg nok å lese grunnleggande info.
<Trond-> Elaborer
<xt> Nei, takk som byr
<kjes> xt: isdn på linux.no i gamledager, også ble du ikke bannet?
<xt> kjes: er så lenge sidan at eg ikkje hugser detaljane :)
<xt> kjes: men håper det ikkje var så ille som dette
<kjes> hahah
<kjes> husker i gamledager når dialup-hoster var permbannet på #li	
<kjes> #linux.no*
<kjes> var tider det
<Trond-> Hvorfor er det så vanskelig å si hva et ikon forteller om en fil?
<citoyen> fordi spørsmålet er meningsløst
<citoyen> et ikon er bare et tilfeldig bilde som er koblet til en tilfeldig fil
<citoyen> den ene sier ikke noe om den andre, eller omvendt
<Trond-> si-m1, sa at det var symlenke. Kaller du det tilfeldig?
<citoyen> tilfeldig som at det ikke er nødt å være et bestemt ikon til en bestemt fil
<citoyen> det er en tilknytning som er gjort av et menneske, enten før distribusjonen/pakken ble pakket, eller etter installasjon
<citoyen> det er ingen lovmessighet som sier at en bestemt filtype MÅ ha et bestemt ikon, eller omvendt
<xt> no er eg redd du mista han
<Trond-> Nå kjenner jeg ikke til filene i Linux, men under Windows er det ikke tilfeldig. Samme extension får samme type ikon.
<Trond-> Dvs ikoner identifiserer hva slags extension filene er.
<Kagee> slik er det vel i windows også - bortesett fra at den bruker det faktiske innholdet, og ikke extension til å bestemme tiltypen
<Trond-> Men siden Linux ikke er linux så er det vel opp til hva distroene velger som ikoner. Men den andre pila jeg snakket om er vel universel for alle distroer slik som symlink?
<citoyen> Trond-: Det er tilfeldig i Windows også, i den forstand at det er en kobling som noen har gjort, og som kan kobles om hvis man vil det
<citoyen> men det er en kobling som er spesifikk for windows og for hvilke filtyper windows tilfeldigvis vet om
<citoyen> og det kan endres
<xt> Trond-: du kan jo bare linke til screenshot der du peiker på kva du lurer på, og så kan me heller prøve å svare på det
<citoyen> hvis du endrer standardprogram for åpning av en bestemt filtype, så endres ikonet i windows også
<xt> i staden for å prøve å svarer på dine generelle tilnærmingar
<Trond-> Hvorfor er det så vanskelig å se den pila? Den første pila så dere .P
<si-m1> jeg så ingen pil
<si-m1> men jeg gjetta meg til hva du snakka om
 * xt ser ingen pil
<Trond-> du ser bare snarvei pila?
<xt> nei, sitter på windows.
<Trond-> er det bare ubuntu som bruker pil?
<si-m1> nei, har ikke nautilus oppe
 * citoyen har ikke nautilus installert
<Trond-> windows også bruker pil for snarveier, men ikke samme pil-ikonet
<xt> hvorfor er det så vanskelig å lage screenshot?
<Trond-> fordi dere må lærer dere å ikke gjøre noe mer komplisert enn det er ;)
<citoyen> men ikonene kan være forskjellig fra distro til distro, og fra desktopmiljø til desktopmiljø, og fra theme til theme
<Trond-> vent litt skal ta et screenshot om jeg får til
<Trond-> snakker ikke om ikoner nå, men pilene
<Trond-> den ene var snarvei
<Trond-> så lurer jeg på hva den andre er
<xt> tåkeprat
<Trond-> niet
<Trond-> Snarvei http://img199.imageshack.us/i/skjermdumpc.png
<Trond-> X1 http://img845.imageshack.us/i/skjermdump1.png
<Trond-> X2 http://img263.imageshack.us/i/skjermdump2.png
* Trond- changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Natty sluppet/join
* Trond- changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Natty sluppet
<Trond-> herregud
<Trond-> multitasket så havna jeg i topic
<Trond-> var ikke meningen
<Trond-> Hvorfor får jeg line 2 når jeg gjør det? http://pastebin.com/08Kbj7Mt er fra python.org eksempel
<brik> kanskje link til eksempelet du bruker
<Trond-> jeg bruker det som står i linken der
<Trond-> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/introduction.html
<brik> står jo det da, Variables must be “defined” (assigned a value) before they can be used, or an error will occur:
<brik> dersom du skriver n = 1 først, og så n, så får du 1
<Trond-> jeg skal prøve en gang til. må jo ha trykket feil.
<brik> når du skriver n, så ber du den om å printe det som er i n, dersom du ikke har satt n til noe, så har den ikke noe å printe ut
<Trond-> jeg får line 2
<brik> line 2?
<brik> skriv n, trykk enter
<Trond-> nå fikk jeg 1
<brik> :)
<brik> så kan du f.eks skrive n = n + 2
<brik> og så n igjen
<Trond-> funka ikke
<brik> å?
<Trond-> herregud for en dum side
<Trond-> den skriver \n\ oppi annen tekst uten mellomrom og da ble det feil
<Trond-> så gjorde jeg det med mellomrom og da ble det riktig
<Trond-> er det rart man kan miste motet
<Kagee> hmm? skal da fungere uten mellomrom ?
<Trond-> sånn går det når læreboka ikke henger med forandringer i systemet
<Kagee> mellomrom ??
<Trond-> hello = "Hello world\n\
<Trond-> f.eks.
<brik> istedet for?
<Trond-> hello = "Hello world\n\ <- ble feil
<Trond-> hello = "Hello world \n\ <- ble riktig
<brik> ingen forskjell her :P
<Mogget> Trond-: \n er et escape tegn for newline Så dersom du vil at utskriften skal være på en ny linje så må du skrive "Hello World\n";
<Mogget> Dersom det var meningen at du ville ha med den andre \ så må du escape tegnet. Da blir det noe slikt som "Hello World\n\\";
<Berge> xt: Takk!
<xt> :)
<brik> \ er vel for å indikere at man vil fortsette å skrive på neste linje
<Trond-> tror jeg må eksperimentere litt her for å se
<Mogget> brik: \ kan brukes for å indikere at en logisk linje med syntaks fortsetter på neste linje. men da må \ være adskilt fra "Hello World\n"; delen og du må skrive koden i et script språk som støtter det
<brik> jau, han holder på med python
<xt> >> 'asdf\n\
<xt> … neida'
<xt> 'asdf\nneida'
<xt> aka: adskilt: neida.
<brik> mhm
<Mogget> Trond-: jeg leste det du har skrevet over. Dersom du bruker \ for å indekere at syntaks fortsetter på neste linje så skal \ være det aller siste tegnet på linjen.
<Mogget> Det kan ikke være et mellom etter engang. Dersom du gjør noe enn det så er oppførselen udefinert.
<Mogget> s/udefinert/ikke definert
<brik> SyntaxError: unexpected character after line continuation character
<Trond-> huffa meg. begynner å gjøre ting så fort at jeg glemmer å skrive print hello. skrev bare hello heh
<brik> :)
<xt> Trond-, kor gammal er du+
<Trond-> glem det jeg skrev tidligere. begge ble riktig med og uten mellomrom.
<Trond-> kun \n virker ikke
<brik> hva er det med \n som ikke virker?
<Trond-> ingenting annet enn \n\ virker
<Trond-> hverken \n eller \n\\
<brik> men hva er det du prøver å gjøre?
<Trond-> lage ny linje bare
<xt> print "Her er tekst. Og slik lager du ny linje:\nNy linje"
<brik> hello = "oi\noi"
<brik> print hello
<Mogget> Jeg ser også at dere har brukt '' tidligere. Husk at '' ikke tolker det som er innenfor, mens "" gjør det :D
<Trond-> den funka den
<Trond-> men bedre å skrive det slik at det er lettere å lese
<Trond-> med \n\
<Trond-> hvorfor må jeg TAB'e teksten inn på pkt 5 og 6? http://pastebin.com/QLdqGPeV
<Sakarias> pga er sånn syntaxen i python er
<geirha> Fordi indentering er del av syntaksen
<Berge> Fordi python er ræl.
<Mogget> Trond-: hele poenget med python som et script språk er at man slipper å skrive masse klammer her og der ved at man bruker indentering til å vise hvilke funksjoner og syntax som koden logisk tilhører
<Berge> Det var meg en smal begrunnelse (-:
<Sakarias> Berge: mer bredde enn din begrunnelse :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Knapt nok? (-:
<geirha> Hele poenget med python er å irritere Berge.
<Berge> geirha: (=
<Sakarias> hirr
<Mogget> Det som irriterer meg er at folk bruker tab til indentering og ikke space. Koden blir bare seendes merkelig ut dersom en person har custom tabs i vim/emacs osv.
<Trond-> ræl er noe østlands dialekt? googlet ræl http://www.google.no/search?q=r%C3%A6l&hl=no&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=K2LRTdCbBsPLswa1vcysCw&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=707 lol
<Trond-> jeg greier ikke gjette hva ræl er
<Trond-> oppblåsbar gjøk?
<Mogget> ræl betyr drit/faanskap/bleh/ugh :P
<Sakarias> ræva, møkk, meh osv osv
<Trond-> hmm
<Trond-> space virker også ja
<Trond-> skal jeg vende meg til å bruke tab eller space?
<geirha> II ræl n1 (av III ræle) avfall, rask som har kome rekande med ei elv; skrap
<Berge> Trond-: Tab.
<Berge> Men python anbefaler vel fire mellomrom?
<geirha> Ja, aldri bruk tab
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn generelt er tab tingen.
<Trond-> åja nynorsk .P
<Trond-> det funka med space i python
<Trond-> til dette eksempelet hvertfall
<Berge> …
<Sakarias> ...
<geirha> Det er forferdelig tungvindt å bruke tab til indentering.
<Mogget> Berge, geirha: de få gangene jeg skriver python så bruker jeg å definere i vim at tab er det samme som 4 space. Gjør det så mye enklere :D
<Trond-> ikke vet jeg før det blir mer avansert
<geirha> Man må holde tunga beint i munnen for at det skal være riktig antall tab, og så spe på med mellomrom for å justere teksten til det over.
<Berge> geirha: Hvorfor må du holde tungen beint?
<Berge> Dette er det editorer gjør, vet du.
<Trond-> åja skjønner
<Trond-> det er lettere å telle med space?
<geirha> Berge: Hvis du skal dele et funksjonskall over flere linjer for eksempel, da må man gjerne bruke mellomrom på slutten.
<Berge> geirha: Hvorfor det?
<Berge> Og i så fall indenterer du jo rett antall med tab, og så bruker spaces.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Av en eller annen grunn, driver Ubuntu One og laster opp og ned det samme dokumentet med jevne mellomrom...
<geirha> Berge: Nettopp, tungvindt.
<Berge> geirha: Hvordan i alle dager er det det? (-:
<Berge> Editoren din indenterer tabene for deg.
<geirha> enn om du slumper til å ta med en tab for mye, der du skulle hatt mellomrom?
<Berge> Det problemet har du jo uansett om du bruker tab eller spaces.
<geirha> Da ser det bra ut i din editor, men hos en annen som har satt tab til en annen lengde, blir det seende feil ut.
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Men det er altså et problem uansett.
<geirha> Nei, ikke med mellomrom.
<Berge> (Du kan fargelegge tabs eller whitespaces og slikt, dog. vim kan gjøre det automagisk når den tror du har gjort det feil.)
<Berge> Jo?
<Berge> Hva om du slumper til å sette inn en tab i din space-indenterte fil?
<geirha> Ah, ja, man sier jo til editoren at tab-knappen skal generere mellomrom i stedet for tab.
<Trond-> jo-erlend, jeg lurer på hva pil nede til høyre på et ikon betyr. En pil oppe til høyre betyr snarvei, men hva med pil nede til høyre?
<geirha> Det er mye enklere å få andre til å gjøre det, enn å få alle til å mikse tab og mellomrom.
<Berge> geirha: Ja, om du konfigurerer editoren din rett, blir det rett. Det er det jeg sier. (-:
<Berge> «Det letteste er å få alle til å gjøre som meg.»
<Mogget> som jeg nevnte over så er dette foreslått av mange og dersom du ikke endrer på standard vim oppførsel så tror jeg at den automatisk gjør det for filer som ender med .py osv.
<Trond-> Fy som dagen har gått. Sitter igjen med en følelse av at jeg ikke har fått gjort mye når jeg har fordypet meg i lesing og studering enn å ikke ha gjort noe i løpet av en dag.
<Trond-> Noen som tørr å gi en forklaring på hvordan http://pastebin.com/nEK6WkFA greier å regne ut på denne måten for meg?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva slags fil er det?
<Trond-> Da mener jeg Fibonacci
<Trond-> jo-erlend, aner ikke. er noen filer som har en slik pil.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, høyreklikk på den og velg egenskaper.
<Berge> Det er vel klippet og limet fra et python-skall?
<Trond-> Snarvei pila http://img199.imageshack.us/i/skjermdumpc.png men http://img845.imageshack.us/i/skjermdump1.png og http://img263.imageshack.us/i/skjermdump2.png Hva er de to?
<Berge> Sikkert symlinker.
<Berge> Men ikke høyreklikk og velg Egenskaper for å finne det ut. Du risikerer å lære noe.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du høyreklikker på mappen, så vil nautilus fortelle deg at det er en symbolsk lenke til en mappe.
<Trond-> Ja, står lenker når jeg høyreklikker.
<Trond-> Berge, du hadde din sjanse, men gikk.
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<Trond-> ;)
<Trond-> finner ikke forskjellen på de pil-brukene for det om
<jo-erlend> Trond-, glem det som ligger utenfor hjemmeområdet ditt foreløpig. Bli vant til å _bruke_ systemet først. Det er veldig logisk, men det er endel ting du bare må vite og det er greit å lære litt av gangen.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er lenker til en mappe og en fil, henholdsvis.
<Trond-> Hva betyr '='-tegnet i programmering?
<Berge> Tilordning.
<Berge> Og i noen språk også sammenligning
<Malin_> Trond må da være min etterfølger eller noe :) Kjekt å se noen lage liv :D
<Trond-> Hva med engelsk da?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hæ?
<Malin_> Trond-, = = Equal i Engelsk
<Malin_> skulle man tro?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, = betyr at du sier at to ting skal være like. == betyr at du spør om de er like.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, nei. Det er som Berge sier, en tilordning.
<Trond-> nei, == (equal to)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah
<Malin_> Trond-, samme som?
<Trond-> 1 + 2 == 3
<jo-erlend> Trond-, == er et uttrykk som returnerer True hvis begge verdiene er identiske, eller False hvis de ikke er det. Med andre ord: 1 == 2 vil gi deg True.
<Berge> What?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hmm? Du behøver ikke å fortelle datamaskinen svaret på regnestykker...
<Berge> 1 == 2
<Berge> …gir False.
<Berge> Selv i python.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> 1 + 2 == 3 er et uttrykk som returnerer true.
<Trond-> hva er 1 + 2 = 3 for noe da?
<Berge> Ikke gyldig, siden du har konstanter på venstre side.
<Berge> Du må ha noe som kan ta en tilordning (typisk variabler) på venstre side.
<brik> Trond-: hvor har du funnet den?
<Trond-> tilordne er det matematisk uttrykk?
<Berge> Njei.
<Berge> Du kan overhodet ikke programmere?
<Berge> I så fall er det nok greit å finne en nybegynnerguide.
<Berge> Tilordning er klart det aller mest grunnleggende.
<Trond-> Det er jo det jeg driver med. Python for nybegynnere.
<brik> å er det tilordne assign heter på norsk?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<brik> da har jeg lært noe i dag og! :D
<Trond-> Men det er på engelsk
<Berge> De finnes også på norsk.
<jo-erlend> tildele kan man også si.
<Berge> Nei. (-:
<jo-erlend> nei?
<Berge> (Dvs, jeg har aldri hørt det, og det betyr noe annet.)
<Trond-> Assign ja, leser litt fort igjennom guiden uten å lære meg ord og uttrykk. Går liksom nesten bare løs på prøving og feiling eksemplene.
<jo-erlend> ja, man sier ikke det i programmeringslingo, vanligvis. Men det er korrekt oversettelse av "assign"?
<Berge> I en del kontekster.
<Berge> Tilordne er en bedre oversettelse, dog.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ikke gjør det. Les heller gjennom litt først og ignorer det du ikke skjønner, så kan du snappe det opp senere. Men les gjennom ordentlig.
<Malin_> om du skriver i python: 1 + 2 == 3 i python, fikk jeg true
<Malin_> jo-erlend, finnes det noe side med kildekoden til til nettleseren de lager her? http://www.tuxradar.com/content/python-pygtk-webkit-20-minutes
<Malin_> kan ikke si jeg fant den
<Malin_> joda, de skriver jo alt i videoen, men blir litt uoversiktelig merker jeg. Prøver å skrive det ned
<jo-erlend> Malin_, ?!
<jo-erlend> åh. glem det. Jeg leste feil. Jeg trodde du skrev at hvis du skrev 1 == 2 i Python, så fikk du True.. :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, tror ikke det er skrevet ned noe sted..
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey, litt synd, da det er litt vanskelig, men kanskje bare skrive ned alt som de gjør i videoen og finne ut hva som må vekk til slutt?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvorfor må noe vekk?
<jo-erlend> paste koden din, så kan jeg kikke på den.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja...
<Malin_> har jo bare skrevet ned fra videoen: http://pastebin.com/fUGC6XFk
<jo-erlend> du kan bare ha én widget i en container som window.
<jo-erlend> først legger du webkit til window og så legger du button til window. Det er ikke lov. De må pakkes i en box.
<Kagee> Ubtuntu 11.04 Classic : har noen andre problemer med at deler av gnome-panel blir gjennomsiktig ?
<jo-erlend> heh, høres deilig ut, så slipper du å se på den tragiske faenskapen. :)
<jo-erlend> unnskyld. :)
<Kagee> gnome-panel ?
<jo-erlend> det er noe tragiske greier. Hadde det ikke vært for endel applets, ville jeg ha kuttet dem ut for _lenge_ siden.
<jo-erlend> bare det å få en applet til å erstatte menylinjen, ville ha gjort underverker ettersom man da kunne brukt den med xfapplet i xfce4-panel, som er himmel i sammenlikning.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, så det stod noe om det i terminalen
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nei, jeg har liksom ikke greie på hva det er den forskjellige koden gjør, nøyaktig heller
<Malin_> men da må jeg finne ut hvordan jeg endrer det :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg holder på med en bug i libreoffice eller ubuntu one, så jeg kan ikke hjelpe så mye akkurat nå.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, oki
<jo-erlend> Malin_,  pakk det i en vbox hvis du vil ha dem over hverandre eller en hbox hvis du vil ha dem ved siden av hverandre.
<jo-erlend> så legger du den boxen til vinduet. Ingenting annet. et gtk.Window skal bare ha én widget.
<Kagee> Har noen en android-telefon med 1.6 som de kunne teste en appikasjon for meg på ?
<Trond-> programmering er kjekt bare jeg forstår alt
<jo-erlend> jaja. Det er visst ikke så mye jeg får gjort idag. Hvis noen gidder å hjelpe meg, så er det veldig enkelt: åpne LibreOffice Writer, skriv litt tekst og lagre det i Ubuntu One-mappen med synkronisering aktivert. Så er det bare bare å la LO kjøre uten at du gjør noe. Det jeg er ute etter å reprodusere, er at LO autolagrer og at det får synken til å komme i konflikt med seg selv. Jeg lurer på om det er nødvendig med nokså
<jo-erlend>  treig linje for å få reprodusert det, men jeg vet ikke.
<jo-erlend> jeg får ikke det til å stemme helt, for selvom linja her kan være litt ustabil, så skulle den aldri være treg nok til at det der blir et problem.
<Kagee> Den autolager vel ... så den må pushe endringene hele tida ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja. Men det skulle ikke ta så lang tid at den kom i konflikt med seg selv.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-17
<Trond-> opplevde faktisk choppiness i youtube
<Kagee> ikke overraskende. forsøk å legg til ?html5=1 på enden av adressen
<Trond-> ;<
<Trond-> hvorfor har jeg ikke python 3 på ubuntu 11.04 ?
<geirha> Er da bare å installere den det..?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, fordi python 3 ikke er i bruk av så fryktelig mange programmer enda.
<citoyen> hvafforno, er dere ikke ute og går i tog?
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond-> Er bitcoins juks og bedrag? Leser at det er den nye digitale valutaen, men at man kan mine etter bitcoins.
 * Malin_ prøvde tutorialen der en laget en translator, men gjør det samme inn i en tekstfil, så får jeg ikke noe gui denne: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/code-project-build-pygtk-language-translator
<Malin_> Ellers får man jo gratulere med dagen :D
<Kagee> Trond-: alt er juks og bedrag med deg :)
<Kagee> Trond-: men nei, det er slik det funker
<Kagee> når du skjønner at det skal være en valuta ikke basert på f.eks gull, så skjønner man litt mer
<Trond-> hvorfor miner ikke dere bitcoins og kjøper ting med da?
<Kagee> har noen sagt vi ikke gjør der?
<Kagee> *det
<Trond-> Hva har du kjøpt? Finnes det en web-butikker som tar imot bitcoins?
<Kagee> har ikke kjøpt noe :-P
<Kagee> tar jo laaang tid å generere coins
<Trond-> da er det jo juks
<Kagee> jeg vet at f.eks FSF og kansje EFF tar imot donasjoner i bc
<Kagee> Trond-: hvorfor? hvorfor er det juks?
<Trond-> det kommer ann på hva man kan kjøpe med bitcoins
<Kagee> sense. you make none.
<Sakarias> det har du oppdaget nå, Kagee ? :P
<Trond-> hva lager du bitcoins for da hvis du ikke vet hva du kan kjøpe med dem?
<Kagee> Because I Can (tm)
<OverTheHillAndFa> hip hip hurra
<OverTheHillAndFa> har en mappe som nekter å bli slettet eller å få nytt navn
<OverTheHillAndFa> rm: kan ikke fjerne «mappe uten navn/»: Er en filkatalog
<OverTheHillAndFa> bruker -f og sudo
<OverTheHillAndFa> ligger på en ekstern disk. får ikke slettet i windows heller
<OverTheHillAndFa> noen tips?
<Sakarias> hvilket filsystem?
<Sakarias> hva er rettighetene på mappen?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, reis til indonesia og kjøp deg en bruk for en norsk tier. De vil se rart på deg og de vil ikke godta tieren. Det betyr ikke at norsk valuta er juks.
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, -R
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg har rettighetene
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, du må bruke -R for å slette mapper.
<jo-erlend> -f bruker du hvis du vil slette mappen selvom den ikke er tom.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> -R = rm: kan ikke fjerne «mappe uten navn»: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<jo-erlend> rm -R "mappe uten navn"
<jo-erlend> hvis ikke det funker, paste ls -la et eller annet sted.
<OverTheHillAndFa> yep
<OverTheHillAndFa> rm -r mappe\ uten\ navn
<OverTheHillAndFa> ls -la i mappen under eller i mappen
<jo-erlend> ja takk.
<OverTheHillAndFa> drwx------ 1 brukernavn brukernavn       4096 2011-05-17 06:42 mappe uten navn
<jo-erlend> sudo rm -Rf "mappe uten navn"
<jo-erlend> fungerer ikke det heller?
<jo-erlend> hva hvis du bruker tab completion? Altså, at du skriver sudo rm -Rf map og trykker tab?
<OverTheHillAndFa> funker heller ikke
<geirha> Oi, en katalog med bare én lenke?
<Trond-> Det finnes ingen penge valutaer i dag som er internasjonalt trygg
<OverTheHillAndFa> får ingen feilmelding men mappen er fortsatt der
<jo-erlend> Trond-, bare juks og bedrag, altså?
<Trond-> Ja
<geirha> OverTheHillAndFa: Jeg ville tatt en filsystemsjekk på det filsystemet.
<geirha> Kataloger skal ha minst to lenker
<jo-erlend> det så jeg ikke engang.
<jo-erlend> geirha, men... ?
<OverTheHillAndFa> filsystemsjekk kommando
<OverTheHillAndFa> ?
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, det kommer an på hvilket filsystem du bruker, som du har blitt spurt om, men ikke svart på.
<jo-erlend> geirha, glem det. :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> sorry
<OverTheHillAndFa> ntfs
<OverTheHillAndFa> ekstern disk
<jo-erlend> neimen så festlig! :)
<jo-erlend> hvis det er Ubuntu desktop, så har du palimpsest installert. Jeg tror det scanner ntfs. Men Windows ntfs-greier er antakelig mer pålitelige.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok får hive den over på xp da
<geirha> Å, har det kommet filsystemsjekk for ntfs til linux nå?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hatt noe problem med verktøyene for ntfs i Ubuntu altså. Men NTFS er jo laget av Microsoft for Windows, så hvis Microsoft skulle ha et lite fortrinn, ville det vel ikke akkurat være overraskende.
<jo-erlend> geirha, tror det? Har det ikke?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener da _bestemt_ at jeg har gjort det.
<OverTheHillAndFa> mappen ble opprettet i ubuntu. men det har vel lite å si
<geirha> Jeg vet ntfs-3g har hatt en kommando som kan sette et "sjekk meg" flagg på NTFS-filsystem, men ikke noe som kan fikse feil.
<jo-erlend> kanskje du har rett. Det begynner å bli nokså lenge siden jeg sluttet å bruke ntfs.
<geirha> Samme her. :)
<jo-erlend> men hvis det ikke krever for mye, så ville jeg uansett ha valgt Microsoft sin scan.
<OverTheHillAndFa> hm... nå i xp er mappa flyttet til .Trash som ikke lar seg slette. i xp oppgis grunnen å være en fil i mappa som jeg ikke kan se Feilsøking fant ingen feil som jeg kan se
<jo-erlend> merkelig problem. Hvis du monterer den i Ubuntu nå?
<OverTheHillAndFa> mystisk
<OverTheHillAndFa> borte
<jo-erlend> finner du den i søppelkurven?
<OverTheHillAndFa> den lå nå i søpplekassa til xp som igjen lå i Trash mappa til ubuntu
<jo-erlend> da begynner det kanskje å stemme litt bedre.
<OverTheHillAndFa> tømte søppelkassa i ubuntu nå og skal sjekke i xp igjen
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, bare apropos.. Du bruker "sikker fjerning" og sånt før du napper ut USB-pluggen?
<OverTheHillAndFa> ja
<OverTheHillAndFa> men jeg lurer på om jeg kan ha vært for rask til å dra ut pluggen likevel. ikonet var borte på skrivebordet.
<OverTheHillAndFa> så jeg er litt usikker
<OverTheHillAndFa> hadde vært greit med en bekreftelsesdialog
<jo-erlend> det er nok ikke det som er årsaken her. Det ville ha vært særdeles spesielt hvis noe sånt bare skulle ramme én mappe.
<OverTheHillAndFa> som i windows
<jo-erlend> får du ikke et sånt boblevarsel i Ubuntu når du gjør det? Jeg har ikke tenkt så mye på det.
<OverTheHillAndFa> nei
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i at man kunne og kanskje burde ha det.
<jo-erlend> skjønt... Det at ikonet blir borte, er et varsel i seg selv. Når ikonet blir borte, er det trygt.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg pakket ut tre zip-filer til den nevnte mappen mulig det ikke var fullført før jeg unmounta.. mener zip-dialogen var borte
<OverTheHillAndFa> uskker her
<OverTheHillAndFa> usikker
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg har generelt hatt litt problemer med filer som er zippet. laster de ned og pakker de ut i ubuntu.. så åpner jeg utpakkede filer/mapper i xp og får beskjed om at de er korrumpterte
<OverTheHillAndFa> har løst det med å pakke ut i xp istede
<OverTheHillAndFa> men rart læll
<OverTheHillAndFa> dette har hendt meg mange ganger
<jo-erlend> hmm,
<OverTheHillAndFa> kan det være en bug i komprimeringsverktøyet i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> kan ikke utelukkes på bakgrunn av det du sier, i hvertfall.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg har ikke kunnskap på noe dypt plan her så jeg bare gjetter ut i fra erfaring
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke hatt noen sånne problemer, men ettersom jeg ikke har Windows, får jeg ikke testet det selv.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg er avhengig av xp på grunn av mange programmer som ikke finnes for linux. det finnes lignende programmer. men ikke gode nok... desverre :(
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, har du sjekket støtten i wine? Det støtter ikke alt, men det støtter veldig mye.
<OverTheHillAndFa> parametrisk 3D design og audioproduksjon er tunge oppgaver og lite wine vennlig
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg er imot crackede programmer. men jeg bruker et AutoCAD Inventor.
<OverTheHillAndFa> tungt nok for xp
<OverTheHillAndFa> men Cubase og Reaper er og viktig. Mulig det lar seg kjøre under wine. Men er redd det blit for mye styr for å få det til. Dessuten Synthmaker
<OverTheHillAndFa> funker ikke
<OverTheHillAndFa> Synthmaker er et objektorientert WYSIWYG utviklingsmiljø for audioprogrammer/plugins med mulighet for å skrive SM-kode som ligner litt på C++ og mulighet for ASM koding.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg har ikke turt å ta skrittet inn i c++ verdenen ennå
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, lyd kan være litt pes med wine.
<jo-erlend> men wine pleier ikke å være så voldsomt mye tregere enn Windows. Det er ofte ikke like optimalisert, men i teorien skal wine kunne være like raskt.
<OverTheHillAndFa> joa.. men jeg har liksom fått intrykk av at både lyd(ASIO-drivere) og 3D(Video-drivere) er vanskelig å få til. Men for å være ærlig her jeg ikke prøvd så mye. Har jo hørt/lest om folk som spiller tunge spill under wine/playomlinux. Men synthmaker funker ikke i det hele tatt på grunn av grafiske problemer. Programmet åpner men det ser helt bæsj ut og krasjer om jeg ikke husker feil.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Og det er jo ikke så veldig stort problem å boote til Windows når du trenger det heller.
<OverTheHillAndFa> en stund siden sist jeg prøvde det
<OverTheHillAndFa> sant det
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg kjører ubuntu på laptoppen og xp på stasjoner
<OverTheHillAndFa> ubuntu er hverdags :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> har ubuntustudio på stasjoner også men bruker sjelden
<OverTheHillAndFa> er du med på å utvikle ubuntu?
<OverTheHillAndFa> hmm.. nå fikk jeg faktisk en dialog som bekreftet at det er greit å fjerne ekstern disk. har aldri sett/ lagt merke til før. var ikke synlig lenge
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, jeg vil ikke gå så langt. :) Jeg jobber litt med noen bugs og sånt, men ikke noen utvikling.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<jo-erlend> dvs, jeg holder på å utvikle et kundesystem som jeg håper å få inn etterhvert, men det ligger et stykke frem i tid.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ah.. hva er det da?
<OverTheHillAndFa> support?
<OverTheHillAndFa> salg?
<jo-erlend> kundesystem? Et program som holder orden på kunder, bestillinger, regninger, supporthenvendelser, etc.
<jo-erlend> og salg ja.
<OverTheHillAndFa> nu vel
<Sakarias> CRM mao
<jo-erlend> mao.
<OverTheHillAndFa> et program for bedrifter med slike behov
<Sakarias> og seff ERP :P
<OverTheHillAndFa> mao
<OverTheHillAndFa> :P
<Sakarias> aller bedrifter har sånne behov
<Sakarias> alle@
<jo-erlend> ja, det blir et element av ERP i det, av nødvendighet.
<OverTheHillAndFa> tja... ikke snekkern på 80år som lager klepper til fiskere. tror han holder seg til blokk og blyant :P
<Sakarias> snekkeren op 80Ã¥r er ingen bedrift...
<Sakarias> på*
<OverTheHillAndFa> oh yes.. holdt på i en mannsalder
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he..
<Sakarias> for det første, han er pensjonist, for det andre, enmansforetak, er ikke bedrift :P
<jo-erlend> ikke undervurder eldre. Jeg har personlig erfart at mange eldre har veldig peiling.
<OverTheHillAndFa> hm... mulig. det er utenfor min kunnskap. trodde enkeltmannsforetak var betegnet som en bedrift
<jo-erlend> jeg vil vel si at det er det.
<OverTheHillAndFa> CRM for alle bedrifter med basic datakunnskap da?
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he
<Sakarias>   1 handels-, håndverks- el. industriforetak b-en har 200 ansatte / være innehaver av en stor b-
<OverTheHillAndFa> viktig med riktige definisjoner
<jo-erlend> og det jeg holder på å lage, er i første omgang rettet mot enmannsbedrifter og de aller minste. Jeg bruker ingen server i første versjon. Jobber rett mot couch og bruker synk mellom brukere for samhandling. Senere blir det nok nødvendig å lage en egen server for det også.
<OverTheHillAndFa> spennende
<OverTheHillAndFa> alfa eller beta-stadie?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er morsomt. Veldig morsomt å utvikle i Ubuntu nå, med så mange gode verktøy og infrastruktur.
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, hehe, pre-alpha, vil jeg si.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> c++?
<jo-erlend> python.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ah...
<OverTheHillAndFa> vet lite om forskjellene må jeg innrømme
<jo-erlend> python er mye høyere nivå.
<OverTheHillAndFa> bygget på c++?
<jo-erlend> nei, det har en egen syntaks.
<OverTheHillAndFa> direkte på ASM?
<jo-erlend> referanseimplementasjonen er skrevet i C, men det betyr ingenting for python utviklere i praksis.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg har forstått ASM ligger i bunn av det meste
<OverTheHillAndFa> riktig?
<Trond-> Show marker line i XChat funker ikke lenger
<jo-erlend> tja.. Det kommer an på hva du legger i det.
<OverTheHillAndFa> til syvende og sist blir vel all code kompilert til ASM?
<OverTheHillAndFa> eller ikke?
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he jeg er grønn her
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke helt hva jeg skal svare til det.
<Sakarias> OverTheHillAndFa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assembly_language
<Trond-> .exe er en låst fil som ikke kan editeres?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, nei.
<Trond-> Jeg kommer kanskje til å lage en ordbok, og da ville jeg stjelt en database. Exe fila er en setup fil.
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg vet Synthmaker lager ASM kode når det kompilerer
<Trond-> kopiert mener jeg
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ordbøkene fra ordbok.no er frie, tror jeg.
<OverTheHillAndFa> og håndskrevet kode i Synthmaker kan optimaliseres direkte i ASM
<Trond-> Skal se igjennom hudzilla-pygtk3 først
<Trond-> Ja, men det mangler en del ord. Pharmacy f.eks.
<Trond-> Og de som har kan jeg ikke legge til i Søkemotorer eller ei bruke Nøkkelord på.
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, asm ligger svært nærme maskinvaren, så all kjørbar kode kan dekompileres til asm. Det er ikke egentlig helt det samme, selvom det ikke behøver å være så lett å se forskjell.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du mener at "pharmacy" mangler i bokmålsordboka?
<OverTheHillAndFa> tror jeg mener jeg skjønner
<Trond-> linkene på ordbok.no virker jo ikke
<jo-erlend> ingen av dem?
<Trond-> Jo Om Oss virker
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen problemer med de norske ordbøkene i alle fall.
<Trond-> Jeg skulle ha engelsk
<jo-erlend> freedict.com ser ut til å reorganisere.
<Sakarias> translate.google.com, som har masse fint api og greier :)
<jo-erlend> det finnes forøvrig endel ordbøker i arkivene.
<jo-erlend> noen i hvertfall. Jeg vet ikke hvor mange de er.
<OverTheHillAndFa> hva skal oversettes?
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg gjorde et fåfengt forsøk på å oversette FreeCAD på crowdin.com Ikke helt mitt fagområde :P
<OverTheHillAndFa> men et ganske ok oversettingsverktøy
<OverTheHillAndFa> programmet FreeCAD altså ikke ordet
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke så lett å oversette.
<jo-erlend> prøv å oversette dette til engelsk: "ordet stoppe betyr enten å tette et hull eller å stanse. Å stanse betyr enten å lage et hull, eller å stoppe". :)
<jo-erlend> oversetter du det direkte, så blir det jo bare tull. :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he
<jo-erlend> jeg har forresten lyst til å se Googles forslag.
<jo-erlend> "word stop means either to seal a hole or to stop. To stop means either making a hole, or to stop" <-- Norwegian is a wonderful language. :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> hvor har du de setningene fra?
<jo-erlend> funnet på sjæl. :)
<Kagee> stoppe er et verb...
<OverTheHillAndFa> stanse er jo mekaninsk
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ... og?
<Kagee> og burde du ikke ha ordene du refererer til i apostrofer?
<jo-erlend> jo, det burde de, men det hadde ikke gjort saken særlig mye bedre. :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> korrekt oversettelse er jo å ha referanseordene på norsk i apostrofer
<Kagee> hvis det hadde betydd at de ikke ble oversatt, ville oversettelsen lyde bedre
<OverTheHillAndFa> jepp
<jo-erlend> men ok. Vi prøver igjen... " 'å stoppe' betyr enten å tette et hull, eller å stanse. 'å stanse' betyr enten å lage et hull eller å stoppe" <-- bedre? :)
<jo-erlend> "'stop' means either to seal a hole, or to stop. 'stop' means either making a hole or to stop" <-- det ble ikke så veldig mye bedre, synes jeg. :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> the word 'stoppe' means either to seal a hole or to stop. 'Å stanse' means either making a hole, or to stop
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er nettopp det som er poenget. Det der gir jo ikke særlig mye mer mening for en som ikke forstår språket fra før.
<OverTheHillAndFa> det er sikkert marked for et mer intelligent oversettelsesprograam
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør det forresten. Æsj.
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, hehe, ja.. Det er bare ikke så fryktelig enkelt å lage.
<OverTheHillAndFa> det tror jeg på
<OverTheHillAndFa> blir mange regler på tvers av maaaaange språk
<jo-erlend> ja og menneskelige språk er veldig implisitte. Det hender ofte at du må ha innsikt for å kunne forstå. Det er ikke alt som bare kan oversettes med regler.
<OverTheHillAndFa> her er min oversettelse av 'Render': Presentasjonsgjengivelse :P
<OverTheHillAndFa> er litt fornøyd med den.. men det er ikke sikkert andre liker eller forstår hva jeg mener
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt sikker på om jeg er helt enig i oversettelsen.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ja det kan sikkert diskuteres :)
<Trond-> hvilket språk brukes til å lage irc-triviabot?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, et hvilket som helst språk.
<Sakarias> det du velger
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Python er fint.
<OverTheHillAndFa> forslag til 'Rendering'?
<Trond-> Jeg er i chapter 8, og synes alt blir mer og mer gresk -/
<Trond-> Kan se langt etter å programmere noe sånt foreløpig
<Sakarias> OverTheHillAndFa: "gjengivelse", dog dårlig...
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, det er ikke enkelt. Men det er viktig å ikke se seg blind på ord. Det du ønsker å oversette, er jo betydningen innenfor en gitt kontekst.
<OverTheHillAndFa> sant: her FreeCAD et parametrisk 3D program
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det tar tid, men det siver inn hvis du leser, er litt tålmodig og prøver ut ting når du blir nysgjerrig.
<geirha> Trond-: http://www.coderloop.com/puzzles  her har du enkle og vanskelige programmeringsoppgaver du kan bryne deg på. De fleste kan løses med Python.
<OverTheHillAndFa> 3D konstruksjon
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, hva med "omsette?
<OverTheHillAndFa> omsette syns jeg er mer misvisende enn gjengivelse
<jo-erlend> det du gjør, er vel i praksis å omsette en teoretisk modell til et "virkelig" objekt?
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om det er noe bedre.
<Sakarias> dette er grunnen til at jeg ikke bruker programmer på norsk, forstår jo aldri hva pokker knappene gjør :P
<OverTheHillAndFa> he he: skriv scene/ konstuksjon til bilde/ film med simulert lys og skygger
<OverTheHillAndFa> og teksturer
<geirha> http://i18n.skulelinux.no/nb/Fellesordl.eng-no.html foreslår (opp)tegne, lage, gjengi
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, "tegn konstruksjon"?
<geirha> (for det engelske ordet «render»)
<OverTheHillAndFa> geirha: jeg kikket på den siden da jeg holdt på med det
<OverTheHillAndFa> husker ikke nå helt hvorfor jeg ville ha med 'presentasjon' før 'gjengivelse'
<Trond-> Acid3test 97/100 <--- whyyyy
<Trond-> mangla blåfarge
<OverTheHillAndFa> men  det er jo forsåvidt en presentasjon av arbeidet man
<OverTheHillAndFa> skriver
<OverTheHillAndFa> tror nok: gjengi, gjengivelse er best dekkende
<geirha> «Tegn opp»
<jo-erlend> sånn sett er jo oversettelse av programvare ekstra krevende, ettersom du har så liten plass.
<OverTheHillAndFa> jeg må uansett gå igjennom oversettelsen. flere ting jeg må utbedre. litt av problemet da jeg holdt på var at jeg på crowdin.com ikke hadde mulighet for å se hvordan og hvor ord/setninger ble i programmet
<jo-erlend> så ut som en proprietær konkurrent til Pootle?
<jo-erlend> har du sammenliknet dem eller?
<OverTheHillAndFa> nei det har jeg ikke. det er FreeCAD folkene som har valgt crowdin. nå har de implementert oversettelsen i programmet så det blir lettere å skjønne hva som havner hvor og hva det gjør i praksiss
<jo-erlend> åh.
<OverTheHillAndFa> Pootle, hvordan fungerer det?
<OverTheHillAndFa> ha ha.. se på første treffet. ler meg i hjel: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ordet+stoppe+betyr+enten+%C3%A5+tette+et+hull+eller+%C3%A5+stanse.+%C3%85+stanse+betyr+enten+%C3%A5+lage+et+hull%2C+eller+%C3%A5+stoppe&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=ordet+stoppe+betyr+enten+%C3%A5+tette+et+hull+eller+%C3%A5+stanse.+%C3%85+stanse+betyr+enten+%C3%A5+lage+et+hull,+eller+%C3%A5+stoppe&hl=no&client=ubuntu&hs=kCd&channel=fs
<OverTheHillAndFa> &prmd=ivns&source=lnt&tbs=clir:1&sa=X&ei=sk_STbOGNYaMswbCx4mzCQ&ved=0CAgQpwUoAg&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=3d9ca9e03734aea4
<Sakarias> urk... lang url
<Trond-> anal kløe
<OverTheHillAndFa> banal humor.. men jeg måtte le. da vi i stad snakket om vanskelige oversettelser og det er første/ beste treff på de to setningene
<jo-erlend> OverTheHillAndFa, ut fra hva jeg leste på crowdin.com, ser det ut til å være omtrent det samme.
<OverTheHillAndFa> ja jeg gjorde et googlesøk på Pootle og kikket på sidene deres :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> takk for praten.. timeout her nu
<Trond-> Går det ann å lage mappe mens jeg er i Python ?
<Trond-> Sikkert bare denne tutorialen som har juksa med bildet
<Kagee> hmmm, ja dete burde gå ann
<Kagee> *poke* jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> jada.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, "juksa med bildet"? Er det ikke meningen at folk skal skjønne hva du skriver eller?
<Trond-> http://img109.imageshack.us/i/skjermdump.png/ Er ikke dette juks da?
<jo-erlend> hvor har du det bildet fra?
<jo-erlend> du kan ikke lage mapper på den måten.
<Trond-> The Hard Way Is Easier
<Trond-> lærer meg Python
<jo-erlend> :)
<si-m1> import os
<si-m1> os.mkdir("foobar"
<si-m1> )
<jo-erlend> forskjellen mellom list, tuple of dict sitter spikra? :)
<jo-erlend> ... og, mente jeg å skrive, naturligvis.
<Trond-> hvordan avslutter jeg Nano?
<Sakarias> ved å lese manualen
<jo-erlend> ctrl+x, tror jeg.
<si-m1> det står nederst i terminalen din
<Trond-> ^ = ctrl ?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Trond-> hvordan avslutter jeg "info" ?
<Trond-> skrev det i terminalen
<jo-erlend> q.
<Trond-> haha jeg trykka på masse knapper utenom q ;)
<Trond-> sånn da kan jeg litt mer enn i går
<si-m1> hvis du leser nederst i info
<si-m1> så står det "h" for help
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja, du har kommet et stykke i tutorialen og sånt?
<xt> skulle vel lite til, Trond-
<jo-erlend> xt..
<xt> jo-erlend: reality hurts!
<jo-erlend> det går jo an å prøve og være litt konstruktiv da.
<Trond-> Ja, jeg lærer for harde livet http://blog.alexzender.com/wp-content/uploads/blog.alexzender.com/2009/01/work_place.jpg
<Trond-> A programmer may try to get you to install Python 3 and learn that. You should tell them, "When all of the python code on your computer is Python 3, then I'll try to learn it." That should keep them busy for about 10 years.
<jo-erlend> ja, har vi lyst til å vite hva slags piller det er du har på bordet der, eller? :)
<Trond-> allergi tabletter ;)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, glem python 3 foreløpig.
<Trond-> vet
<Trond-> du sa det tidligere
<jo-erlend> det finnes massevis av nyttige biblioteker som ikke er portert til python 3 enda. Ellers er språket fint og sånt. Det er ikke noe problem å bruke det ellers.
<Trond-> Muligens jeg kommer til å bruke Arbeidsområdeskifter nå pga alt det jeg har oppe
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er en veldig nyttig funksjon.
<Trond-> Linux rules
<jo-erlend> ... Ubuntu.
<Trond-> Eller er det Gnome?
<Berge> Linux òg.
<jo-erlend> Linux er fint, men har ingenting med arbeidsområder å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er Ubuntu. Mer presist, er det X og Compiz.
<Trond-> Compiz har jeg vært borti, men hva er X?
<jo-erlend> vindusystemet.
<Berge> Etterfølgeren etter W.
<Trond-> Er X noe jeg kan kjøre som program eller er det Arbeidsområdeskifter ?
<Berge> X er det som gir deg grafiske ting, sånn ca.
<Sakarias> X er det som gir deg mulighet til å kjøre gnome, kde osv osv
<Berge> (W kjørte på V, selvsagt.)
<Trond-> Ok, så ikke noe jeg kan kjøre.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, X er selve vindusystemet. Det sørger for grunnleggende ting som grafikk og mus og sånt. Oppå der, har du Compiz som ordner med vinduer på et høyere nivå.
<Berge> Trond-: Du kjører det alt.
<jo-erlend> du kan kjøre bare X hvis du vil, men det er hverken behagelig eller særlig nyttig i de fleste sammenhenger.
<Sakarias> nyttig bare å teste om X i seg selv virker :P
<Sakarias> kjedelig grå flate
<Trond-> If you did it right then you should see the same output I have below. If not, you have done something wrong. No, the computer is not wrong. hehe
<jo-erlend> hehe, det kan forekomme, men det er veldig sjeldent.
<Trond-> er # tegnet mest populært kalt mesh?
<Berge> Nei, hash.
<Trond-> hva er forskjellen på < og <= ? jeg trodde sistnevnte betydde mindre enn eller lik
<geirha> Ja, og den første betyr mindre enn (men ikke lik)
<Trond-> i tutorial står det less-than-equal, men skulle det ikke vært less than or equal, altså den kan bety to forskjellige ting?
<Trond-> less-than-or-equal
<Mogget> Trond-: < Betyr mindre enn, > betyr større enn, <= betyr mindre enn eller lik og >= større enn eller lik :D
<Trond-> jeg skylder på tutorial igjen
<Mogget> Trond-: synd du ikke begynte med perl eller bash som skripte språk. Da kunne du fått ypperlige mini howtos designet for å lære opp elever på HiG :D
<geirha> Hvilken tutorial leser du?
<Trond-> Learn Python The Hard Way
<Trond-> the hard way haha
<geirha> Mogget: Skeptisk til de bash-howtoene.
<Trond-> det går greit om den er 100% ærlig med meg, men om den slurver så blir det the hard way ja
<geirha> Trond-: Hvorfor ikke pythons egen?
<Trond-> jeg speed-leste den
<Mogget> geirha: Howtoen er skrevet av leder for IMT på HiG og brukes til å lære studenter i Database og applikasjonsdrift og Operativsystemer fagene :D
<Mogget> jeg er relativt fornøyd med de.
<Trond-> hvor er HiG?
<Trond-> googlet det
<Sakarias> gjøvik
<Mogget> mhm
<Sakarias> høyskolen i gjøvik
<Mogget> Sakarias: Høgskolen
<Sakarias> Mogget: jeg er inne nynorsk :P
<Sakarias> ikke*
<geirha> Bare det at mesteparten av bøker og guider om bash er søppel. Derfor er jeg alltid skeptisk til nye "bash-howtos".
<Mogget> geirha: Dokuementet er veldig rett fram. Ikke noe om og men, men gir deg akkurat nok informasjon til å kunne lage skript uten at det blir for mye mikkmakk
<Mogget> Både perl og bash dokuementene som han har laget er på en slik måte at folk som aldri har koda før kan få innsikt i enkel skripting.
<jo-erlend> Mogget, problemet med guider som lærer deg å gjøre ting uten mikkmakk, er at de gjerne lærer deg å aldri gjøre ting skikkelig.
<geirha> Mogget: Er det denne? http://www.ansatt.hig.no/erikh/tutorial-bash/bash-notes.pdf
<Mogget> geirha: ja det er et av to dokuementer
<geirha> Den begynte bra, men så kom den typiske: for i in $(ls -1); do
<Mogget> geirha: btw bash dokumentet nevner ikke noe om assosiative arrays enda bash har det fra og med de nyeste versjonene.
<Mogget> geirha: hva er feil med den? jeg bruker den setningen om og om igjen jeg.
<geirha> Mogget: Det står om assosiative tabeller i den jeg lenket til.
<Mogget> har han lagt det til siden forelesningene da.
<geirha> Mogget: Prøv den i en katalog hvor du har filnavn med mellomrom eller glob-tegn.
<Mogget> mellomrom kan jo enkelt tas med "" eller regex, men hva mener du med glob-tegn?
<geirha> *, ?, [ og ]
<Mogget> Er de tillat i posix navn?
<geirha> alle tegn bortsett fra / og null (\0) er lov i filnavn.
<jo-erlend> kolon kan da ikke være lov?
<Sakarias> kolon er også lov
<geirha> linjeskift er også lov
<jo-erlend> ikke hos meg!
<Trond-> Hvordan regner Python ut dette? 100 - 25 * 3 % 4
<Trond-> med %
<geirha> Nei, det er idiotisk å ha linjeskift i filnavn, men skriptet ditt bør håndtere det for det.
<jo-erlend> geirha, det er jeg enig i, så lenge man ikke har noen form for unntakshåndtering.
<geirha> Og det klarer bash utmerket, men ikke ls.
<geirha> for f in *; do ...
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva mener du med hvordan det regner det ut?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, lek deg med å sette paranteser og se hvordan det påvirker resultatet.
<Mogget> Trond-: den ville regnet det på lik linje med dette  (100 - (25 * (3 % 4))
<geirha> * og % has samme presedens, så de gjøres fra venstre til høyre.
<Trond-> jeg prøvde med % kalkulatoren, men da blir det error.
<geirha> - har lavest presedens av operatorene, så den gjøres sist.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, % betyr ikke prosent.
<Mogget> geirha: har ikke modulator presedens?
<Trond-> javel. denne guiden har ikke forklart meg hva % betyr
<geirha> Trond-: resten av heltallsdivisjon
<geirha> 5/2 er 2 + 1 i rest. SÃ¥ da er 5/2 == 2, 5%2 == 1
<Trond-> er det matematikk?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<geirha> Ja, grunnskolematematikk
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond-> ok, ikke rart den ikke sa noe.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Trond-> grunnskole du liksom da het det prosent
<jo-erlend> Trond-, prosent er noe _helt_ annet.
<Mogget> haha
<jo-erlend> Trond-, her er det snakk om at 9 / 2 = 4.5. Det er ikke så komplisert.
<geirha> Mogget: 25 * 3 % 4 og (25 * 3) % 4 gir samme svar.
<Trond-> juksing igjen
<Mogget> jeg er ganske sikker på at første gangen man kommer i fobindelse med % som modulator er i forbindelse med programmering og ikke skole?
<Trond-> bruker samme symbol til å bety to forskjellige ting
<Mogget> geirha: ok, da vet jeg det :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, nei. Du bruker ikke prosenttegn for å representere prosent i Python.
<geirha> og 25 * (3 % 4) == 3 % 4 * 25
<Trond-> Mogget snakker de om % fra programmering eller matematikk?
<Mogget> Trond-: Jeg vet faktisk ikke. Første gangen jeg lærte meg om % som modulator var i datamaskin-arkitektur faget på skolen her, men jeg var egentlig ikke så veldig aktiv i matte på ungdomskolen og vgs
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du ikke har komma i tallet ditt, så er det et heltall. Da er 9 / 2 == 4. Du bruker modulator for å finne det gjenstående. Hvis du derimot skriver 9.0 / 2, så sier du at du jobber med flyttall og da er svaret 4.5
<Trond-> hvordan skriver jeg 9 / 2 == 4 med modulator?
<geirha> Mogget: Her er et eksempel på hvorfor du ikke itererer over $(): touch 'foo1' 'foo?' 'fil med mellomrom'; for f in $(ls -1); do echo "<$f>"; done
<jo-erlend> Trond-, 9 / 2 == 4. 9 % 2 == 1.
<geirha> Mogget: Hvis du bytter ut $(ls -1) med *, så blir det riktig.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du vil ha med desimaler, så må du skrive tallene med komma, som for eksempel 9.0 / 2
<Trond-> invalid syntax
<Mogget> geirha: her så ble det riktig i begge tilfeller
<Mogget> *teste igjen*
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva prøver du å oppnå? Hva gjør du?
<Trond-> kopierte deg til Python
<Berge> 486 med Linux. Emulert i Javascript.
<Berge> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det var ikke meningen. Altså: 9 /2 og 9 % 2 er forskjellige uttrykk.
<jo-erlend> Berge, har den ikke x installert eller noe? :(
<Berge> !
<Berge> Nei (-:
<geirha> Mogget: Jeg får seks iterasjoner med $(ls -1), og tre med *.
<Berge> Men den har f00f-bugen.
<Trond-> heter % tegnet i programmering modulator? finner ingenting i google
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> datamaskiner har ingen bruk for prosenttegnet.
<jo-erlend> altså... For å symbolisere prosent.
<geirha> Trond-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulo_operation
<Trond-> hvorfor ikke?
<Mogget> geirha: ja ser det nå.
<Mogget> var jeg som kuka det til med å tenke ffeil :P
<jo-erlend> Trond-, 45% er det samme som verdi * 0.45. Det er enklere å forholde seg til.
<Trond-> division er jo deling. mitt eksempel hadde ikke deling, men brukte % likevel
<geirha> Mogget: Du får sende ham denne lenka http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<Trond-> hvis den skal svare i %, da må du legge til en % manuelt etter svaret?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jo. Den bare hoppet over selve delingen. Si at dere er en venneflokk som skal spille fotball sammen. Dere er ni stykker. Det er hva du skal gjøre med han som bli igjen som er interessant, ikke hva de åtte andre skal gjøre, for det er innlysende.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du bruker prosentfaktor.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, % har _ingenting_ med prosentregning å gjøre i Python.
<Mogget> geirha: :)
<geirha> i prosentregning betyr bare prosenttegnet: delt-på-100
<jo-erlend> og du må forresten ikke kalle det "i programmering". Det er ingen selvfølge at % brukes på samme måte i andre språk. Andre språk kan for eksempel kalle det "mod".
<geirha> eller, av-hundre
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, jeg skulle til å si det. :)
<jo-erlend> lurer på om det var TV Norge som oversatte permille til "per million".
<geirha> promille mener du?
<jo-erlend> ja, bortsett fra at de oversatte fra engelsk til norsk.
<Mogget> hva er feil med det?
<Mogget> kjemilæreren min sier det hele tiden.
<jo-erlend> at promille betyr en av en million?
<Mogget> ugh nei :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<Mogget> det gjør han definitivt ikke. jeg tolket det du skrev som at det var feil å si per million
<Trond-> Jeg har ingen ide om hva modulator gjør i dette regnestykket 100 - 25 * 3 % 4
<jo-erlend> Trond-, deler tre med fire og finner det som blir igjen.
<Trond-> 0,75
<jo-erlend> 0.75 er ikke et heltall.
<jo-erlend> lek litt med det i python shellet ditt, så skjønner du det nok.
<geirha> 25 * 3 er 75.  75 % 4   tar 75 delt-på 4, og returnerer *resten*, som er 3
<Trond-> 3 % 4 == 3
<geirha> Jepp, og 7 % 4 == 3 og 11 % 4 == 3 og 15 % 4 == 3 ...
<geirha> Trond-: Lærte dere ikke heltallsdivisjon i tredje/fjerde klasse i grunnskolematte?
<Trond-> (100 - (25 * (3 % 4)) = (100 - (25 * 3) = 100 - 75 = 25
<geirha> Trond-: Nei, (100 - ((25 * 3) % 4))
<Trond-> nei, da lært jeg aritmetikk. ikke senere heller lærte jeg om det.
<geirha> *, / og % har samme prioritet, så da gjøres den som er lengst til venstre først.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, heltall. Spikre det inn. Det finnes ikke noe komma. Hvis man er ni mennesker som skal leke sammen i to grupper, så blir ikke det 4.5 mennesker på hvert lag.
<jo-erlend> ... med mindre det er en helt syk lek.
<geirha> Det blir fire mennesker på hvert lag, og en som ikke får leke.
<jo-erlend> ... eller som blir dommer, litt avhengig av hvor vennlige man er. :)
<geirha> Ergo blir 9 % 2 == 1
<Trond-> hva forteller 1 ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvor mange mennesker som ikke kan være på noe lag.
<Trond-> ok, da er jeg med.
<Trond-> hvorfor lærte dere dette på barneskolen?
<geirha> Trond-: Vi lærte det like etter vi lærte om multiplikasjon.
<Sakarias> lærte det, pga er det man lærer på barneskolen :P
<jo-erlend> det er vel noe som er lett å glemme ettersom det ikke er så veldig nyttig i hverdagen for de fleste.
<geirha> Mener på det var i tredje klasse.
<Trond-> hva er bruken?
<Sakarias> seriøst?
<Trond-> leste i avisen for noen år siden at russisk matematikk læring ble implementert
<Trond-> kanskje da modulering kom
<jo-erlend> Trond-, antall_barn = 12. Antall_lag = 2. hvis antall_barn % antall_lag == 0: ikke noe problem. Ellers må en være dommer.
<geirha> Hvis du har nattevakt og jobber fra ni om kvelden (21) til 4 om morgenen, da har du jobbet i hvor mange timer? ( 4 - 21 ) % 24 == 7
<geirha> http://www.grunntall.no/misc/Produkter/Barnetrinnet/Grunntall3B/Grt3B-055-059.pdf
<Trond-> Python regner ikke ut kommaer
<jo-erlend> Trond-, joda. Men du må si at du jobber med flyttall hvis den skal gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> dette sa jeg isted. 9 / 2 == 4 og 9.0 / 2 == 4.5
<Trond-> ok. punktum da
<Trond-> virker
<jo-erlend> desimal, er mer riktig. Punkum er desimal, komma er tusenskille.
<jo-erlend> skjønt.. Det brukes ikke :)
<Trond-> det står ikke no om modulering i den pdf fila
<jo-erlend> du kan forresten prøve det: a = 1,000 + 5
<jo-erlend> hva er a?
<Trond-> i matematikk lærte vi å bruke komma. hvorfor er det annerledes med programmering?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er annerledes i andre land.
<geirha> Trond-: Nei, jeg var litt rask der, den hadde om heltalls divisjon, men ikke med rest.
<geirha> s/heltalls divisjon/heltallsdivisjon/
<jo-erlend> i Sverige bruker de kolon, tror jeg?
<Trond-> a er 1,005 slik jeg lærte å bruke ,
<Trond-> ops
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men det er altså feil.
<Trond-> 5,000
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond-> jo
<jo-erlend> skal vi vedde?
<Trond-> slik lærte jeg kommabruk
<geirha> Trond-: engelsk mennene bruker punktum i stedet for komma. Det er nok derfor punktum blir brukt i de fleste programmeringsspråk.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du lærte også å bruke æ, ø og å i norsktimene. Det er ikke riktig i engelsk.
<geirha> gah
<geirha> *engelskmennene
<Trond-> er det eng (gb) dette da
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Python er ikke spesielt designet for Norge.
<geirha> Mellomromtasten løper jo løpsk her. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men prøv å gjøre det jeg sa og se om du forstår hva som skjer.
<geirha> Uessanerene bruker punktum de også
<Trond-> skjedde ingenting
<jo-erlend> Trond-, print a
<Trond-> med == fikk jeg false
<Trond-> 1, 5
<jo-erlend> Trond-, skjønner du hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> den der kan være litt utfordrende når du er ny.
<Trond-> nei skjønner ikke
<jo-erlend> prøv litt til.
<geirha> Du skjønner det når du kommer til «tuples».
<jo-erlend> du har lest om tuples?
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond-> nei
<jo-erlend> du sa at du hadde kommet til kapittel 8 i python tutorial. Da har du lest om tuples.
<jo-erlend> men ok. 1,000 + 5 == 1,5. Det er fordi komma skiller mellom verdier når du ramser opp. Du sier altså 1, 000 +5. 000+5 er 5.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: hva er tuples? jeg har koda python i to ish år og har bare hørt om tuples i databaser
<Trond-> jeg skjønte heller ikke hvordan den regnet ut fibonacci
<jo-erlend> Mogget, det enkle svaret er at det er immutable lists.
<geirha> a = 1,2
<geirha> type(a)
<geirha> a,b = 1,2 er det samme som:  a = 1; b = 2
<xt> a,b = b,a
<jo-erlend> ja, men nå forvirrer du jo to forskjellige språkkonstruksjoner?
<geirha> Ja, bare prøver å forklare fibonaccien
<jo-erlend> å, unnskyld. Jeg så ikke den.
<Trond-> geirha, jeg skjønte den selv
<geirha> a, b = b, a    gjør det samme som  tmp = a; a = b; b = tmp
<Trond-> a, b = 0, 1
<Trond-> a, b = b, a+b
<Trond-> den skal printe b
<Trond-> hvordan ser regnestykket ut ?
<Mogget> jo-erlend: dette minner sterkt om assosiative arrays
<geirha> Trond-: Var det ikke en print i den funksjonen din?
<jo-erlend> Mogget, nja.. Er ikke det mer av typen dict?
<jo-erlend> Mogget, altså. Du har lister, tuples og dicts. Lister og tuples er veldig like, bare at en tuples variabler ikke kan endres. Du kan ikke fjerne eller legge til.
<Trond-> geirha, jeg programmerer ikke, jeg vil vite hvordan regnestykket ser ut
<Trond-> a, b = b, a+b <- er alt her et regnestykke?
<geirha> ''a, b = 0, 1'' Nå er a = 0 og b = 1. ''a, b = b, a+b'' høyre side av likhets tegnet blir 1, 0+1, så ''a,b = 1,1''
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er en tilordning.
<geirha> huff. Har skrevet for mye på engelsk i det siste merker jeg.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Trond-> geirha, og de to neste da?
<Trond-> når det blir 1 igjen og så 2
<jo-erlend> det at noe er lov, betyr forresten ikke at det er lurt.
<Berge> At noe er lurt, betyr heller ikke nødvendigvis at det er lov.
<jo-erlend> det er også sant.
<Trond-> har det noe å si hvor print b står i rekkefølgen? i eksempelet står det før a, b = b, a+b
<jo-erlend> ja, altså, print skriver ut verdien av en variabel i akkurat det øyeblikket.
<Trond-> trodde en utførelse stod etter regnestykket
<Trond-> b er hele tiden 1
<jo-erlend> den tilordningen er ett uttrykk.
<Trond-> skjønner ikke hvordan den regner ut fibonacci -/
<jo-erlend> Trond-, skriv det ned og gå videre. :)
<Trond-> men men men...
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så viktig at du lærer alt i riktig rekkefølge, så lenge du lærer alt. :)
<jo-erlend> og det er veldig lærerikt å lese kode, så jo mer du lærer, desto lettere blir det å lære.
<Trond-> er noe bug med bokmerkingen i firefox
<Trond-> bokmerket la seg mellom "Abonner PÃ¥ Denne Siden ..." og "Vis alle bokmerker Shift+Ctrl+O"
<Trond-> en restart funka
<Trond-> er en pdf fil mest komprimert med layers eller når det er flattened?
<Trond-> glem det
<jo-erlend> pitrh, fin host :)
<pitrh> jo-erlend: autokonfigurert ipv6-adresse. mulig jeg lager revers på den en dag, siden den ser ut il å være ganske stabil
<Trond-> Hvem i Norge kan få ipv6? Hva er fordelene?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, alle kan få via sixxs.net, for eksempel. Svært få kan få via ISPen sin. Det er mange fordeler, men spesielt det at hver PC i hjemmet kan ha sin egen IP.
<Trond-> gratis... hmm
<pitrh> jeg har tunnel og subnett via akkurat sixxs.net. gratis og greit for oss som vil teste ting i 'den nye verden'
<Mogget> pitrh: hva er begrensingene til sixxs?
<pitrh> Mogget: begrensningen ligger primært i at det er en tunnel, så pakkene dine kan ta helt andre veier enn om de gikk på ipv4 rett og slett siden det er en del nett og ISPer som ikke har ipv6-støtte overhodet
<Mogget> pitrh: jojo det kjønner jeg, men tenkte mer i retning antall gigabytes med trafikk per dag, hastigheter og hva man har lov til å kjøre på de ipene som man blir tildelt.
<Mogget> Jeg kan egentlig sjekke selv etterpå, må bare på bensinstasjonen og kjøpe batterier til mus :P så inntil jeg har det så bruker jeg bare terminal
<pitrh> Mogget: såvidt jeg kan skjønne av https://www.sixxs.net/faq/connectivity/?faq=trafficlimit har de ikke noen begrensninger på datavolum
<Mogget> Kult, har du testet hvor mange kbps du får?
<pitrh> har ikke egentlig prøvd å generere så mye, men du er selvfølgelig velkommen til å dundre løs på www.bsdly.net via ipv6 hvis du har lyst :)
<Mogget> pitrh: jeg har ikke ipv6 adresse som er ekstern, kun på mitt internet netverk
<Trond-> er ipv4 cappa for hastighet?
<Mogget> hæh?
<Trond-> hvorfor skal han teste hasigheten med ipv6?
<Trond-> eller var det med sixxs?
<Mogget> pitrh: jeg lar deg ta denne. jeg skal til bensinstasjonen og kjøpe batterier til myus
<pitrh> tilgjengelig båndbredde vil uansett stange i taket på dårligste link på veien, med ipv6 kan fortsatt noen av ipv6-linkene være over flere og ikke nødvendigvis optimale 6to4-tunneller
<jo-erlend> er det fremdeles gratis seeding av bit torrents med sixxs eller?
<jo-erlend> det er såpass lenge siden jeg drev med det der at jeg ville måtte begynne helt på nytt. Er det støtte for det i network-manager og sånt? Eller for å si det på en annen måte... Hvordan settes det opp?
<Mogget> pitrh: dette virker jo litt skummelt da. De "betaler" deg med virtuelle penger for at du bruker opp båndbredde og tar fra deg disse virtuelle pengene hvis du ikke opprettholder koblingen med de.
<Mogget> i tilleg så forteller de deg ikke hvorfor det er sånn.
<Mogget> mitt første inntrykk er at de har en skjult agenda
 * Mogget må lese litt til på dette
<SlimG> Noen som vet noelunde når jeg kan forvente at WHOIS informasjon forplanter seg fra norid til DNS rot tjenerene? er det noen faste tidsintervaller på slik spredning?
<Sakarias> norid pusher info 1600, hvis jeg ikke husker feil
<Sakarias> resten kan vel ta 6-9 timer
<SlimG> Kjekt å vite
<Sakarias> mener telenor kjører update på sine dns, rett etter at norid har pushet sin info
<SlimG> Dytter norid kun direkte til root serverene?
<SlimG> Prøver å lære meg hvordan ting fungerer i DNS/WHOIS verdenen
<Sakarias> aner ikke
<Sakarias> prøver å holde meg så mye som mulig unna hostmaster oppgaver
<Mogget> hva vil en hostmasters oppgave være?
<Mogget> i generelle trekk
<Sakarias> i hovedtrekk.... papir, papir, papir
<Mogget> huh?
<Sakarias> ta i mot domenesøknader, sende disse videre til norid, motta ting fra norid, registrere domene i erp/crm, oppdatere dns-serverene, osv osv
<Sakarias> rutine og papir
<Mogget> med andre ord, ikke så givende arbeid?
<Sakarias> stemmer
<Sakarias> derfor vi har en ingeniør til å gjøre den oppgaven :P
<Mogget> takk for varselen så jeg ikke søker hos dere ;)
<Sakarias> hirr... vi hadde nettopp ute en jobbsøknad ang hostmaster
<Mogget> hehe ok.
<Mogget> men det må da være noen som liker denne typen arbeid?
<Mogget> folk er jo forskjellige og har interesser innenfor forskjellige felt.
<Mogget> er jo tross alt folk som spesialiserer seg på epost-drift så da må det da vell være hostmaster materiale der ute og? :D
<Sakarias> antar det
<Sakarias> ser vi har søknad ute med "samt gode Excel-kunnskaper"
<Mogget> Jeg husker jeg satte opp dovecot og postfix med antivirus, whitelisting og blacklisting. kompliserte greier og da har man ikke begynt med backup løsninger og lastbalansering enda :D
<Mogget> excel kunnskaper faktisk.
 * Mogget har excell kurs i forbindelse med jobben som regnskapsmedarbeider i danmark :D
<Sakarias> hehe, er regnskapsfolk vi er på jakt etter ser det ut som
<Mogget> ^^ ok
<Mogget> jeg er så lei excell og komma separerte filer
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> vi har vel rundt en 2000 kunder, spredd over 3 mail-servere
<Mogget> regnskapskontoret fikk ny handler for visa og mastercard transaksjoner og de gjorde alt med excel og kommaseparerte filer. Jeg fikk fnatt etterhvert. tilogmed visitkort sendt med mail kom i kommaseparerte filer
<Mogget> Sakarias: nice, bruker virtueller og en database til å holde styr på alt da?
<Sakarias> absolutt ingen anelse
<Sakarias> epost er en ting til jeg holder meg unna :P
<Mogget> Dette var for mange år siden, men satte opp en simpel mailserver som kunne ha flere forskjellige domener. så måtte man bare legge til forskjellige brukere til forskjellige domener også kubnne brukeren selv opprette epost adresser i squirrelmail :D
<Mogget> men jeg fikk til alt ved hjelp av en howto og ikke forståelse så jeg ville aldri kjørt den saken idag.
<Sakarias> vi har et eget utviklet admingrensesnitt
<Mogget> ok :)
<SlimG> Kjenner jeg er fristet til å gi ubuntu.no en linode.com VM for å få opp hastigheten og kunne legge til nisser som bla. kan gi live-support (irc@#ubuntu-no) i webinterfjeset for innloggede brukere
<pitrh> beklager fraværet - den skjulte agendaen er helt enkelt at de ønsker mer ipv6
<SlimG> Noen som vet om firma som kanskje har lyst til å betale 1300 i året for ubuntu.no?
<Trond-> internett er så kjekt på så mange måter
<Trond-> jeg kan følge med på australia's got talent \o/
<Kagee> http://www.markusfisch.de/?PieDock <<< dette kan bli SÅ bra
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det må da finnes muligheter til å få sponset en norsk VM til ubuntu.no? Det kan umulig være så fryktelig store ressurser som skal til?
<Sakarias> sleng ut en forespørsel til VM-leverandører
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det der har jeg tenkt mye på. Det ville være en stor fordel på mange måter. Jeg synes det virker som om det mye problemer med systemet sånn som det er nå?
<SlimG> Jeg har ikke tilgang til å se hvor mye ressurser ubuntu.no bruker pr. i dag, 1300/år er den billigste linode-pakken, og jeg tror ubuntu.no er relativt lite kravstor på ressurser
<jo-erlend> SlimG, jeg synes du skal sende en mail.
 * SlimG gjør seg klar til å konstruere epost til epostlisten
<jo-erlend> SlimG, det hadde vært en fordel å ha en VM i Norge. Linode blir litt langt borte. Kan bli litt stor treghet for endel ting som kunne være morsomme å sette opp.
<SlimG> Regner med det blir adskillig dyrere. Ser jeg har stabilt 160 ms ping mot min linode i newark US
<jo-erlend> ja og det er altfor mye for endel ting.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Har du alternative tjenestetilbydere?
<jo-erlend> men.. Det er jo ikke nødvendig å ha alt i en VM, naturligvis.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen klare favoritter.
<jo-erlend> det hjelper jo veldig mye om vi finner en i europa.
<Trond-> Er det andre norske kanaler her? Hvorfor er det akkurat en norsk Ubuntu kanal?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det finnes lokale ubuntu-kanaler for nærmest alle land.
<Trond-> Men ikke med andre distroer
<jo-erlend> mulig.
<Trond-> Ubuntu er mest pop
<Trond-> av grunner jeg ikke vet om
<jo-erlend> det går an å bruke det, for eksempel. :)
<Trond-> Mint er jo også veldig fint
<jo-erlend> joda. Det er jo basert på Ubuntu, så det skulle jo bare mangle. :)
<Trond-> som igjen er basert på Debian ?
<jo-erlend> jeg har forresten ikke prøvd det på veldig lenge.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, korrekt.
<Trond-> synes bare det er merkelig med norsk Ubuntu kanal, og ikke noe annet, f.eks. #Linux.no
<jo-erlend> finnes ikke det?
<Trond-> eller er det #linux-no i linux verdenen
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hvordan det er i linux-verdenen. Jeg er ikke så interessert i sånne ting.
<Trond-> mm jo det var visst
<Trond-> men andre norske mer spesifikt
<jo-erlend> mer spesifikt, sånn helt generelt? :)
<Trond-> som ubuntu er jo veldig spesifikt
<jo-erlend> openoffice hadde en norsk en. Det finnes sikkert mange.
<Trond-> Now talking on ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding lol
<SlimG> #posix-no :)
<SlimG> #freedesktop-no, helst alt annet enn linux
<Trond-> tom den
<SlimG> bare forslag
<Trond-> hvorfor - og ikke . ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du har en litt snål tilnærming til ting. Jeg ville se om det fantes en kanal for et tema jeg var interessert i og så ville jeg sett om det også fantes en norsk en. Du ser ut til å se etter en norsk kanal, for så å finne ut om det er et tema du er interessert i?
<Trond-> ser ikke etter noe spesifikt, bare norsk.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er ikke gitt at alle kanalene eier sine egne domener.
<Trond-> er det ikke lovt å lage ubuntu.no ?
<Trond-> #
<jo-erlend> jo?
<jo-erlend> Norge er ikke det eneste landet i verden. I Norge, er det samspill mellom Ubuntu.no og #Ubuntu-no, men det er ingen som kan kreve at det skal være sånn overalt i verden.
<Trond-> services. removes channel operator status from Trond-
<jo-erlend> dessuten finnes det mange kanaler som ikke bruker nasjonalkode. #Ubuntu-app-devel, for eksempel. Det ville ikke ha vært like kult med #Ubuntu.app.devel? Sånt blir det bare forvirring av.
<Trond-> jeg fikk ikke være kongen på #ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> navneområdet er vel beskyttet da.
<Trond-> humbug
 * xt er kongen!
<jo-erlend> meg også! Meg også! :)
<si-m1> hax
<jo-erlend> xt er ego :|
<xt> jo-erlend, dette er då ikkje eit demokrati. Kven fekk deg til å tru det?
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond-> http://nyan.cat fengende selv med så simple instrumenter
<jo-erlend> xt, av en eller annen grunn, kom jeg plutselig til å tenke på denne: http://xkcd.com/647/
<Trond-> den skjønte jeg ikke
<jo-erlend> du er nok for ung. Hvor gammel er du forresten?
<Trond-> hva var scary med den?
<jo-erlend> la meg si det sånn: Stabæk fotballs A-lag har fått inn en spiller som ikke var født da jeg syntes det var spennende å være chanop på IRC. :)
<Trond-> dere er lettskremte over ingenting?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: wow. en tidsreferanse jeg ikke ANER hvordan jeg skal konvertere til :-P
<Trond-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.999... her er virkelig noe skremmende
<Trond-> There are plenty of proofs and explanations there. If you or the person you're arguing with still doubts it after that, it's a good sign of some sort of brain damage or, at best, a complete lack of good mathematical understanding, and there is nothing any of us here will be able to do. So seriously, NO MORE POSTS ABOUT IT!)
<Trond-> fra xkcd forumet
<Trond-> holder meg langt unna de som mangler logiske evner
<jo-erlend> hehe... Xkcd har jammen gitt meg mye moro :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er vel en personlig opplevelse uansett. :)
<SlimG> En av mine favoritter er http://xkcd.com/349/ , jeg forsøker fortsatt aktivt å forutse disse fellene, uten særlig hell sålangt
<jo-erlend> nice. Den hadde jeg ikke sett. :)
<SlimG> eksempel: startet med bremseskift på bilen, endte opp med nytt OBD2 interfjes og mangfoldige timer med linux for å få lest ut logg fra ABS modulen
<jo-erlend> ballrommet er definitivt min favoritt. :)
<jo-erlend> heh
<Berge> jo-erlend: http://home.samfundet.no/~berge/ballroom.xhtml
<Berge> jo-erlend: Bare å bygge!
<SlimG> hehe, herlig arbeid Berge :D
<jo-erlend> hehe
<SlimG> Zealous Autoconfig er óg en perle imo
<Trond-> det lekte jeg med da jeg var liten
<Trond-> jeg har vært 1 gang i en turnhall med svambeblokker, det var noe av det kjekkeste jeg har vært med på i hele mitt liv.
<SlimG> Sex Dice -> http://xkcd.com/708/ :D (lover å ikke poste flere xkcd linker)
<Trond-> jeg skjnne
<Trond-> skjønner ikke den humoren der
<Berge> Trond-: Du har ikke spilt så mye rollespill?
<Trond-> ikke skikkelig rollespill
 * Kagee har lyst til å prøve en gang
<Kagee> ^^
<Trond-> seneste jeg spilte var world of warcraft
<SlimG> Det minner meg på at jeg må få prøvd Dungeons and Dragons før eller siden
<Kagee> Trond-: jeg tror han mente med terning og brett :-P
<SlimG> Virker veldig gøy om du finner en gjeng med god fantasi
<jo-erlend> SlimG, morsom den der også. :)
<Trond-> han der i Heia Tufte var jo med i noe sånt skikkelig rollespill
<Kagee> mm. da må jeg finne en gjen først :-P
<Trond-> sikkert et bra miljø for sånt
<virtuelv> for folk i/rundt oslo så er det vel et par butikker som har et sånt miljø
<SlimG> Gjeng er en ting, Dungeons and Dragons er ikke så billig heller, aner ikke hvor mange bøker man trenger for en sesjon, men de koster iallefall
<jo-erlend> jeg må si at jeg har undervurdert betydningen av å få mer luftstrøm underlaptopen. Jeg økte høyden med et par cm og det har hjulpet betraktelig.
<virtuelv> outland, og hvanåenndenheter som ligger i torggata
<virtuelv> (eller er det storgata)
<Kagee> virtuelv: gjøvik :-/
<virtuelv> Kagee: ah, verre
<jo-erlend> ligger en sånn butikk i møllergata, hvis du snakker om Oslo.
<jo-erlend> hvis du mener sånne små figurer og sånt?
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: jepp
<virtuelv> du ser ut til å ha bedre oversikt enn meg ;)
<virtuelv> (er ikke helt min greie)
<jo-erlend> 1) det ligger rett ved siden av digitalimpuls og datakjeden. 2) jeg jobbet to hundre meter borte i gata i mange år. :)
 * virtuelv foretrekker aktivititet som vanligvis utføres med løpesko
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare funnet ett åpenbart sted som selger vesafeste for bordmontering og det var hos Clas Ohlson. Men jeg syntes ikke det virket helt optimalt. Man kan ikke sette skjermen på høykant med det, for eksempel. Er det noen som har noen andre forslag?
<SlimG> Jeg leste om en annen morsom form for rollespill for noen år tilbake, en spiller og en game-master som spiller via epost
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, ja, du la til "vanligvis" av hensyn til folkene i kanalen? :)
<SlimG> Kan bli ganske stilig om man har en gal game-master :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hmmmm... ikke på høykant? Da fant du ikke det samme som jeg fant
<Kagee> jo-erlend: /med høykant antar jeg du mener rotere)
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: mnja, av hensyn til meg selv - jeg tok av løpeskoene da jeg hadde åtte hundre meter igjen i går
<virtuelv> (og det jeg løp i før det passer ellers ikke helt inn i hvermansens bilde av sko)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg mener rotere, ja, men spørsmålet er jo i hvilken retning. Jeg liker å ha skjermen på høykant fordi det gjør det finere å lese.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: den jeg prøvde å anbefale deg kunne rotere. Jeg kan kjøpe en til deg på gjøvik om de fortsatt har :_P
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: du er klar over at subpixel antialiasing stort sett går til hundene med skjermen på høykant?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, du snakker om den fra clas ohlson?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg studerte den så godt jeg kunne på webben og jeg ringte til dem. De sa at den kunne vris horisontalt, men ikke "pivot".
<Kagee> piviot ?
<jo-erlend> virtuelv,  en ok 24" skjerm i 1920x1080 en halvannen meter unna.. Det burde vel være fint?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja, de kaller det det. Altså at skjermen vippes så den blir smal og høy.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg har det oppsettet med en BenQ, jeg har ikke lagt merke til det
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva er forskjell på det og på å "vri horisontalt" ?
<jo-erlend> tja. Det enkle svare er kanskje "aksen".
<Kagee> :-?
<Kagee> vri horisontalt -> vri den høyre-venstre i hodet ?
<jo-erlend> i hodet?! Men ja. :)
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> jeg er på gjøvik på lørdag :)
<jo-erlend> send meg noen bilder så jeg får se?
<jo-erlend> alternativet er at jeg spikerer og mekker til noe greier sjæl.
<Kagee> når du kan få noe ferdig til 500 ?
<Kagee> Lørdag 0900: Ta bilder av skjermstativ til jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> jeg vil heller lage noe selv som gjør det jeg vil enn å betale en sum, selvom den er liten, for noe som bare nesten gjør det jeg vil.
<Kagee> true
<SlimG> Jeg tror det er den samme innstillingen som er årsaken mange av mine http://xkcd.com/349/ problemer :)
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Trond-> må være intern humor det der
<jo-erlend> tror det er mer passende å kalle det empirisk humor. :)
 * SlimG er litt nysgjerrig på alderen til Trond- :)
<SlimG> Har kommet frem til at den er mellom 12 og 57 en plass
<jo-erlend> SlimG, jeg hadde et sånt prosjekt for et års tid siden. Kontorpcen til fattern hadde blitt så gammal, så han ville ha noe nyere, men han ville ikke bytte disk. Jeg hadde endel bokser stående, så han fikk en av meg. Tenkte jeg bare kunne bytte disk i den.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, men kassa på den gamle pcen var dønn umulig å ha med å gjøre. Endte med at han hentet avbitertang for å klippe den opp så vi kunne komme til disken. Da jeg endelig fikk den ut og fikk satt den inn i den andre pcen, kom jeg plutselig til å tenke på at det var windows xp, som av uforståelige årsaker ikke godtar at du bytter diskkontroller-.
<jo-erlend> trodde den jobben skulle ta fem minutter. Jeg satt en hel helg.
<SlimG> :) hehe, lurer på om det kan være et hint når man tenker "Dette er en enkel jobb"
<jo-erlend> s
<jo-erlend> SlimG, da gnir Murphy seg i henda. :)
<SlimG> eksempel2: Jeg hadde problemer med å komme meg opp om morgenen, nå har jeg 5.1 surround over senga, og en egen linuxburk med cronjobb som spiller av musikk fra Dropbox
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde noe av det samme med en roterende trommestikke og to symbaler. (Det funka)
<SlimG> hehe, da fungerte nok din bedre, jeg lærte fort at fin musikk i gode høyttalere ikke nødvendigvis appelerer til tanker om å forlate senga i tide om morgenen.
<Trond-> wow tiden flyr når man er okkupert omtrent hele tiden
<jo-erlend> falt ut, jeg gitt.
<SlimG> Den idéen låner jeg
<jo-erlend> hehe, å falle ut, eller å bruke trommestikker?
<SlimG> Falle ut :)
<SlimG> Liker å sove
<jo-erlend> jepp. Jeg er trøtt sjæl.
<jo-erlend> men... pinga jeg ut så fort?
<SlimG> Skal få sendt ut en epost i morgen om pengestøtte til VPS, og evt. VPS alternativer folk vet om her til lands
<jo-erlend> SlimG, flotte greier. Jeg forestiller meg at det er litt enklere å få gjort ting når man har kontroll sjæl.
<SlimG> Enig der, ubuntu-eu teamet er forholdsvis lite support-villige for lille ubuntu-no, og jeg har ikke tilgang til webserveren så det er veldig vanskelig å undersøke hvor tregheten ligger
<SlimG> jeg mistenker at de tildeler oss minimalt med ressurser, men jeg vet altså ikke
<SlimG> uansett, mye morro man kan få til om man kan sette opp nisser selv :)
<SlimG> men jeg forsvant
<Mogget> Kagee: dersom du vil prøve deg på d&d så er det bare å si ifra. jeg vet om 4+1 lag på skolen :D
<Mogget> lilleku som er med i luggen er dungeon master i en eler to av de
<Mogget> meh, sovetider. eksamen i morra tidlig :D
<Malin_> finnes det en slags global zoome-funksjon til Ubuntu, slik at man kan zoome inn på noe på skjermen?
<geirha> compiz har det
<Malin_> ah, da må jeg sjekke der ;)
<Malin_> takk
<geirha> Tilgjengelighet -> Utvidet forstørret skrivebord
<Malin_> ja, er en sak som heter zoom desktop der
<Malin_> så kan trykke inn super-tasten + scrolle med scrollhjulet på musa
<geirha> Ja, og så kan du zoome inn på et vindu, slik at det fyller hele skjermen.
<geirha> «Tilpass forstørret område til vindu»
<Malin_> ah :) ja, og jeg endret litt så den ikke zoomer så langt med en gang og ikke så raskt )
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> hva vil man kalle det i Engelsk?
<Malin_> Fit enhanced area to window
<Malin_> eller noe sånt?
<Malin_> Fit the window to zoom level ?
<geirha> LANG=en_US.utf-8 ccsm
<geirha> Hm. Nei det fungerte ikke.
<brik> "zoom to window"?
<geirha> http://l10n.compiz.org/pootle/nb/compizfusion/translate.html?translate=1&view=1&pofilename=i18n.po&item=584
<geirha> google to the rescue
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-18
<brik> huff, den norsken kunne ha vært bedre
<Kagee> Mogget: fristende
<Trond-> sjokolade mouse
<Trond-> sjokolademousse
<Sakarias> maser om?
<Trond-> farlig avhengighetsdannende
<Trond-> må være noe svake narkostoffer i
<Sakarias> er sjokolade i det...
<Trond-> coco
<Trond-> ekte sjokolade
<Trond-> norsk sjokolade er klissete
<Trond-> hvordan skriver jeg .999 med uendelig 9 i python?
<Trond-> som limit
<si-m1> prøv #python
<Trond-> kommer ikke inn der. må registrere navnet mitt på freenode.
<Trond-> jeg skyr unødvendig registrering
<Trond-> får jeg ikke sett video klipp hos nrk.no hvis jeg ikke har windows media player?
<brik> å registrere nick er nok ikke unødvendig, stopper andre fra å (mis)bruke nicket ditt + en god del kanaler på freenode krever registrert nick
<Kagee> det er vel en mellomgrei måte å fä færre spammere på
<brik> mhm
<kjes> Kan vi ikke sette det her og?
<jo-erlend> sette..?
<kjes> 11:37:12  <brik> å registrere nick er nok ikke unødvendig, stopper andre fra å (mis)bruke nicket ditt + en god del kanaler på freenode krever registrert nick
<jo-erlend> at nicket må være registrert? Det gjør vi hvis det er et behov for det, synes jeg. Ikke før.
<kjes> Det syntes jeg det er...
<jo-erlend> begrunnelse?
<kjes> no comment
<Trond-> Hva var floating numbers for noe? Slik at jeg måtte bruke 4.0 og 120.0
<jo-erlend> Trond-, tall med desimaler.
<Trond-> We can transport 120.0 people today. :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du kan gjøre om variabler hvis du vil. a = 1.5. Nå er a en float. print(type(a)) vil fortelle deg det. Hvis du sier at a = int(a), så blir a en int (integer = heltall)
<jo-erlend> det der kan for eksempel være nyttig hvis du leser tallet som tekst, for eksempel fra en socket eller fil. a = "5". Da er a en tekststreng, men kan gjøres om til int ved å bruke int(a). Der kommer unntakshåndtering inn i bildet. Hvis verdien av a ikke kan konverteres til et heltall, så får du et unntak.
<brik> kjes: hehe
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg skrev ned koden de brukte i videoen der de laget en oversetter med utgangspunkt i google translate. http://www.tuxradar.com/content/code-project-build-pygtk-language-translator men kjører jeg den fra en <textfil>.py får jeg ingen feilmeldinger, men heller ikke noe program som starter opp
<Malin_> koden er: http://pastebin.com/RiL9YkQ6
<Trond-> http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate finnes ikke
<Sakarias> funker her
<Trond^^> Berge, hadde du noe med http://www.digi.no/869745/kjor-linux-i-nettleseren å gjøre? hva kan jeg gjøre med den?
<Trond^^> jo-erlend, vet du om det går ann å bruke limit funksjon i python?
<kjes> ubuntu != python
<jo-erlend> Trond^^, limit-funksjon? Hva prøver du å oppnå?
<Malin_> Trond-, den koden i pastebin virker fint når jeg gjør det i python-konsollen og gjør som de gjør i videoen
<Malin_> jeg bare skrev alt inn i et textdokument så jeg kunne få bedre oversikt og kjøre det ute å skrive inn alle linjene hver gang
<Sakarias> Malin_: har du riktig identering i tekstdokumentet ditt?
<Malin_> det veit jeg ikke
<Malin_> alt jeg har gjort er å skrive inn det de gjør i videoen
<Sakarias> for å kjøre et python skript, så må du skrive det korrekt, med riktig identering
<Malin_> men i toppen har jeg lagt til: #!/usr/bin/env python slik at man slipper å skrive: python <filnavn>.py for å starte programmet
<Sakarias> so?
<Sakarias> språket krever korrekt identering
<Malin_> oki, jeg veit ikke hva identering er i grunn
<Malin_> annet enn at det høres ut som noe som skal gjenkjenne noe
<Malin_> filen heter translate.py så den ender på py, men det er neppe det du mener
<jo-erlend> kjes, Ubuntu er i aller høyeste grad Python. Det er det språket vi anbefaler og det er det språket vi bruker. Selvsagt er det plass til Python i denne kanalen.
<brik> Malin_: http://diveintopython.org/getting_to_know_python/indenting_code.html på 2.6 der du ser at print er lengre ut fra margen, og så det inni if statementen er enda lengre ut, det er indentering
<si-m1> ttp://learnpythonthehardway.org/index
<kjes> jo-erlend: Foreslår join eller registrering av #python.no heller
<si-m1> +h
<si-m1> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/index
<si-m1> den er bra
<Malin_> brik, ah, synd man ikke ser sånt ut av hvordan de kjører ting i konsollen
<jo-erlend> Malin_, sleng på gtk.main() i slutten av filen.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, oki, takk
<Trond^^> jo-erlend, skrive .999 uendelig
<Sakarias> så alt maskina di skal gjøre resten av levetiden sin, er å skrive tallet 9 ?
<Trond^^> skal sjekke om det går ann hva som skjer når jeg skriver lim .999... == 1 i et programmeringspråk
<Malin_> jo-erlend, vips og jeg fikk opp programmet, så var neppe noe med innrykk
<jo-erlend> Trond^^, print "0.", \n while True:\n\t print 9
<jo-erlend> Trond^^, hvilken nytte det skulle ha, vet ikke jeg.
<jo-erlend> du må forresten legge på et komma bak 9-tallet i den siste printen.
<xt> Trond^^: kan du ikkje vere så snill å halde deg til tema som handler om ubuntu her inne? Det er greit med litt nærliggande tema, men du har vore her lenge no, og du prater stort sett om andre ting enn ubuntu.
<Malin_> men den virker ikke :) hehe, men det kan jo være noe annet som er i veien, som gjør :)
<xt> Trond^^: dette er ikkje ein kanal for generell opplæring i programmering eller andre tema
<brik> tror ikke han mener å skrive det ut uendelig, men 0.999 med strek over den siste 9-tallet, as in 0.9999999999999... osv
<si-m1> xt: men python kjøres jo fra linux og linux kan jo være ubuntu og dette er jo #ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> xt, med Ubuntus satsing på å gjøre programmering i Python tiltrekkende for nybegynnere, er det vel naturlig at vi godtar litt av det her på kanalen? Jeg er enig i at det bør være et mål å flytte det ut, men så lenge det bare er noen få brukere, bør det vel være ok?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: støy kalles dette
<Malin_> hva med å lage #python-norge ?
<si-m1> hørtes ut som en god ide
<Malin_> ja? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg skrev nettopp om det.
<xt> jo-erlend: Me godtar _mykje_.
<Malin_> "mykje"
<Trond^^> xt, jeg skjønner ikke snakker jeg for mye om annet er det det som er problemet? så ser jeg ingen av dere snakke om ubuntu heller
<xt> Men dette er jo enorm mental belastning.
<Malin_> jeg joinet nettopp python-norge, men er jo ingen kanal fra før, men da "laget" jeg den :p
<xt> Trond^^, det som er problemet er graden av signal i forhold til graden av støy.
<brik> Malin_: heller #python-no da
<brik> consistency.
<Malin_> brik, ja, det bjør jo se likt ut som ubuntu-no tenkte jeg ikke på
<Malin_> sånn
<Trond-> xt,  hva er vitsen med denne kanalen egentlig? helt ærlig
<xt> Trond-, at elitistar som meg skal kunne halde hevd over andre
<Sakarias> :)
<kjes> enig med: xt
<xt> Vaksne menneske forstår liksom kva eg meiner uavhengig av smilefjes tilogmed :)
<Trond-> jeg skjønner ikke nynorsk, men jeg skal kun snakke ubuntu her inne fra nå av.
<kjes> :-)
<xt> Trond-: Ok. Takk!
<kjes> Endelig stille :-D
<si-m1> <3
<xt> Alle veit då at kanaler er til for å idlast i.
<kjes> Mm
<Sakarias> forstår ikke nynorsk? er ikke det obliatorisk tvang på skolen lenger?
<xt> Sakarias: pleonasme!
<xt> Sakarias, mange har jo vondt i viljen då. :)
<Malin_> jeg syntes da NyNorsk er like velkomment som hvilket som helst annet Norsk skriftspråk her inne
<Malin_> bokmål f.eks.
<xt> Malin_: nynorsk
<Sakarias> Malin_: hva med norsamisk? :P
<xt> Sakarias: det ligg i ordet, samisk. Ikkje norsk :)
<Sakarias> xt: men det er jo et et skriftspråk i norge
<xt> Sakarias: "skriftspråk i norge" != "norsk skriftspråk"
<Sakarias> aha
<Sakarias> har en nynorsk fanatisker på jobb... dog... han snakker nøyaktig slik det står i ordboka :S
<Malin_> Sakarias, om det regnes somnorsk skriftspråk, så ja :) om noen her inne vil forstå det er jo en annen sak
<Berge> Trond-: Re Linux i nettleseren: Det er svært akademisk, og kun en imponerende bruk av teknologi. Du kan ikke bruke den til noe som helst nyttig.
<Sakarias> synes den var fantastisk, og personene bak det, må ha mye fritid :P
<Malin_> men snakkes siden :)
<xt> Berge: sur du da. Den har jo C-kompiler og alt
<xt> og networking på lo
<xt> emacs og vim!
<Berge> xt: Ja!
<Sakarias> vim?
<Sakarias> mener jeg fikk kommando ikke funnet på vim
<xt> Sakarias: vi, meiner eg
<xt> Default i Ubuntu+1 ? http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<Sakarias> xt: da er jeg med :)
<Berge> xt: wtf?
<Berge> xt: Første avsnitt sier noe om resten, tror jeg (-:
<xt> You were all like "Computer terminal from the 80s" Awwwwww yeaaaah
<Berge> «It's 2011, and monospace text just doesn't cut it anymore.»
<Berge> hoho
<Sakarias> emacs i nettleseren, var ikke det raskeste :P
<brik> hmmm, trådløsen 'detter ut' av og til i 11.04, må slå trådløs av og på for å få den til å virke igjen
<Sakarias> den har også dukket opp i osx 10.7
<Sakarias> meget irriterenes
<kjes> xt: Det var akkurat sånn jeg var ja
<brik> ja
<kjes> Også tenkte jeg "I'm oldschool. Me gusta"
<xt> spotted: redditor :)
<kjes> <_<
<kjes> >_>
<kjes> Er det nå jeg skal si "hæ? jeg er på memebase" eller "åh jeg elsker tumblr?" :-D
<kjes> -?
 * Sakarias skjønner ingen ting
<Sakarias> men det er ikke noe nytt :P
<Berge> kjes: Ideelt sett skal du dra en eller annen memereferanse om det.
<xt> kjes: hehe, ja. :)
<Mogget> xt: jeg er ikke enig med deg. Dersom folk har et skriptspråk som ikke er det samme som det i boken så er det jo boken og de lærde som lagde boken som har feil i det tidspunktet
<xt> kjes: har sett akkuret den
<xt> Mogget, trur du talar til feil mann
<Berge> Alle som skriver bøker om andre språk enn perl tar altså feil!
<Berge> Jeg synes det høres ut som fin logikk.
<Mogget> jeg bare så at du skrev skriftspråk i norge ikke er det samme som norsk skriftspråk :)
<Berge> Skriptspråk != skriftspråk.
<xt> :D
<xt> #!/usr/bin/nynorsk
<Berge> (=
<Berge> Tsk, tsk, forresten. #!/usr/bin/env nynorsk
<xt> heh.
<xt> Gløymde meg
<xt> Er så inni webutvikling, der bruker ein ikkje hashbangs eingong :)
<Berge> )-:
<jo-erlend> finn én feil: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<Berge> Windowsknapp? d-:
<si-m1> slik tastatur er krap
<si-m1> helt udugelig
<si-m1> verste knappene ever, og går veldig lett istykker
<si-m1> godt gjort å glemme windowstasten
<Malin_> å grøss, en windowsknapp :S
<si-m1> blir litt dumt med windowsknapp når du kaller det for et ubuntu-tastatur
<Malin_> skal de slutte å selge t-skjortene?
<Malin_> jeg vurderer jo å skaffe meg en snart :D
<Berge> Hvorfor skal de det?
<Malin_> Hvorfor jeg vil ha en ubuntu-t-skjorte?
<Malin_> fordi jeg syntes det er artig og jeg er litt nerdete så :p
<si-m1> da hadde det stått hvorfor skal De det?
<si-m1> hihi
<Berge> Ikke du. De.
<Malin_> Berge, ah, jeg leste jo feil
<Berge> Hvorfor skulle Canonical slutte å selge t-skjorter?
<Mogget> gahagahagahagaahaha
<Mogget> ubuntu keyboard med en windows knapp på -_-
<Mogget> De kunne i allefall funnet en klistrelapp og merket den med super eller noe
<Malin_> Berge, jeg trodde det, men ser at det var litt eldre motiver på dem, men de har noen med nyere motiver
<Malin_> savner mer universelle-t-skjorter jeg da.
<Malin_> ikke med bestemte distronavn, som mange er nå
<Sakarias> Malin_: det er jo pga du skal kjøpe en t-skjorte pr utgave, slik at de får loppet deg for mest mulig penger
<Malin_> Sakarias, ja... sukk
<Malin_> får holde meg til lts-t-skjortene da? :p
<Sakarias> eller legge pengene hos thinkgeek
<Malin_> ah, har de ubuntu-t-skjorter også?
<Malin_> f.eks. rart de har kubuntu 10.04 lts og ikke ubuntu 10.04 på cd der også
<Sakarias> kanskje, men de har mer generiske geek-skjorter
<Malin_> såvidt jeg kunne se i alle fall
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah
<jo-erlend> Berge, var nok Windows-knappen jeg tenkte  på ja :)
<Malin_> om man flytter en server fra server A til en ny server B, så er det visst vanlig med nedetid
<Malin_> men jeg mener det da må være en måte å unngå det på? :)
<brik> hvis de har forskjellig IP kan det ta noen dager før DNS er blitt oppdatert hos alle
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> men kan man ikke sette opp et speil først, så slå av den gamle serveren når alt kjører likt på begge?
<Malin_> bare ser for meg at det må være mulig å bytte server uten at man har nedetid
<Malin_> men jeg er ikke akkurat bevandret innen nettverk
<brik> regner med at man kan videresende trafikk fra A til B
<brik> men nei ikke særlig bevandret jeg heller :P
<Sakarias> det varierer... alt fra noen sekunder til flere timer
<Sakarias> kommer helt ann på "flytten"
<Malin_> skjønner jo det er vanskelig å kopiere ett forum fra ett sted til et annet uten at det blir kluss om noen er innlogga og ting ikke blir lagra
<Sakarias> tja...
<brik> mhm
<Sakarias> du setter opp nye serveren på forhånd, sette den nye serveren med f.eks mysql til å være slave.. venter på at all data skal komme over... kjører en rsync av siten, disabler siten, ny rsync, switch
<Malin_> på en mer eller mindre statisk side er det nok lettere
<jo-erlend> Malin_, for VMer, er det noe som heter live migration. Da kopieres alt, inkludert minne over på ny server også overtar man. Men det kommer som sagt helt an på tjenesten.
<Sakarias> og seff gjøre slaven mysql'n til master
<Sakarias> VMer, da er det som regel snakk om 2-3 pakketap
<Malin_> ja, dette gjelder gaysir. Står at de skal på nye servere og regner med en del nedetid: http://www.gaysir.no/artikkel.cfm?CID=14691
<Sakarias> tipper de samtidig gjør noen oppgraderinger
<Sakarias> hvis f.eks webnoden til diskusjon.no takker for seg, så trenger vi 15 minutter på å få det opp på ny maskinvare
<Sakarias> men der har man tenkt failover når løsningen be tenkt ut
<Malin_> ja, men f.eks. google (i alle fall søkemotordelen) kjører jo på flere servere i en sånn hm.. er det cluster det heter mon tro? I alle fall... er det slik at om en maskin detter ut, så går ikke siden ned av den grunn
<Sakarias> google går på flere tusen maskiner, fordelt ut over hele verden
<Sakarias> de har penger til det, det har ikke lille gaysir
<Malin_> nei, det har de nok ikke :)
<Malin_> men ser for meg at litt større nettsteder kunne hatt 2 servere i alle fall
<Sakarias> også må applikasjonen være designet får å kunne kjøre over flere maskiner
<Malin_> men klart det handler jo om økonomi
<Malin_> ah
<Sakarias> php-forum er sjelden designet for det
<Malin_> okey
<Sakarias> 2 web noder, hiv på reduant hw lastbalanserer i forkant... vips 70-100 K
<Sakarias> måk så dette over på seperate datacenter, redudante linker, redudante storagenoder osv osv... se millionene fly
<SlimG> Er det noen funksjon i apache2/php5 som kan forhindre php5 i å se noe utenfor DocumentRoot? regner med det er snakk om en form for jail
<Sakarias> apparmor f.eks
<Sakarias> suphp kanskje
<SlimG> suphp ser ut til å gjøre jobben, hertlig takk for tips Sakarias
<Sakarias> noprob... kjører suphp selv
<Trond-> http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/386892/nine_features_we_may_see_ubuntu_11_10_oneiric_ocelot_/ Jeg skal hvertfall ikke oppgradere
<Sakarias> var ingen show stoppere der
<SlimG> Aff.. nye løfter om å bytte ut fireslow med chromium, _denne_ gangen skal jeg prøve å ikke la meg få forhåpninger til den biten
<SlimG> Ellers ser det 11.10 helt grei ut i tekstform
<SlimG> Kanskje ikke så lurt å droppe kontorpakken fra standardinstallasjonen, er vel mulig å bytte den ut med abiword eller koffice
<Sakarias> kontorpakken er det første jeg avinstallerer
<SlimG> føler at brukerene av kontorpakker holder igjen utviklingen av bedre alternativer.
<Sakarias> hadde brukt open/libre-office... hadde det ikke vært for at jeg føler at den dreper maskina min hver gang jeg starter noe av applikasjonene
<Sakarias> raskere å fyre opp gedit/vim eller lignede
<SlimG> libreoffice er treg å dra igang, og tung å holde i live, RTF ftl :)
<Sakarias> burde ha lært med latex
<SlimG> Om jeg absolutt må formatere: echo "<html><head><title>Papirløst samfunn</title></head><body><h1>Papirløst samfunn</h1><p>Lorem ipsom dolar sit amet ...</p></body></html>" > ps.txt
<SlimG> Regner med det er kortere å skrive dette i latex, aldri prøvd
<SlimG> s/txt/html/
<brik> argh! når jeg lukker popupvindu i chrome lukker ubuntu det andre vinduet og
<SlimG> brik: mulig det er chrome som tuller, chromium er litt nærmere kniveggen, du får se om problemet er borte der
<brik> virker som det kun er når chrome er maksimert
<Kagee> SlimG: suphp eller suexec
<brik> er forresten chromium, kanskje jeg bør satse på chrome istedet :p
<johslarsen> SlimG: slik ser det ut latex `echo "\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{article}\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}\begin{document}\section{Papirløst samfunn}Lorem ipsom dolar sit amet \ldots\end{document}" > ps.tex`, compiled pdf: http://www.smallsoft.com/johs/ps.pdf
<johslarsen> s/latex/i latex/
<SlimG> tror jeg fortsetter med html og wiki, latex ser ut til å være laget for papir, jeg liker meg på web
<johslarsen> http://tauday.com/ komplirer faktisk latex on-the-fly (har kun fått det til å fungere i firefox), men generelt sett passer latex dårlig til webben
<SlimG> Bruker mye dokuwiki for tiden, virkelig herlig syntaks:
<SlimG> ======= Papirløst samfunn =======
<SlimG> Lorem ipsum dolar sit amet
<SlimG> Alt som trengs :)
<SlimG> om jeg endrer umask i /etc/profile, vil dette smitte over apache2, og deretter til php5 når jeg restarter apache2?
<SlimG> smitte over til*
<SlimG> og spm2: er det trygt å globalt endre umask fra 022 til 002 på ubuntu server?
<Kagee> spm2: tviler
<Kagee> avenger iallefall av bruken
<citoyen> ville heller satt umask hos bruker
<SlimG> citoyen: på www-data brukeren via pam?
<citoyen> SlimG: jeg tenkte mest på vanlige brukere, men jeg innrømmer åpent og ærlig at jeg ikke leste usecasen veldig nøye :)
<SlimG> ah :) jeg fant etterhvert ut at jeg like godt kunne endre umask globalt siden jeg vil ha umask 002 på alle brukere, apache2 og php5
<SlimG> Usikker på om noen snur seg i graven av dette, jeg håper ubuntu har tatt høyde for at dette skal gå greit uten at svarte sikkerhetshull oppstår i filsystemet
<si-m1> hva slags gruppe får nye brukere da?
<si-m1> 002 høres ut som en dårlig ide om "users" er defaultgruppa
<SlimG> ubuntu lager vanligvis en ny gruppe for hver bruker
<SlimG> humm... root har fortsatt umask 022 etter at jeg endret til 002 i /etc/profile og rebootet ...
<geirha> er du logget inn som root?
<SlimG> sudo su
<si-m1> sudo su -
<si-m1> eller sudo -i
<geirha> Tipper sudo resetter umask
<SlimG> Mulig jeg har snublet borti en idiotsikring som sikkert er der av en grunn
<geirha> Ja, sudo -i, su er unødvendig.
<si-m1> simeng@scout:~$ sudo -i
<si-m1> root@scout:~# umask
<si-m1> 0002
<si-m1> funker her
<geirha> /etc/profile blir kun sourcet av interaktive login-skall
<geirha> sudo su  gir deg et interaktivt skall (ikke login).
<si-m1> simeng@scout:~$ sudo su -
<si-m1> [sudo] password for simeng:
<si-m1> root@scout:~# umask
<SlimG> ser ut som det er su som ikke er lydig ja
<si-m1> 0002
<si-m1> hiv på -
<si-m1> så funker det
<geirha> Eventuelt kan du putte umask i ~/.bashrc
<si-m1>        -, -l, --login
<si-m1>            Provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had
<si-m1>            the user logged in directly.
<si-m1> blir det samme som sudo -i
<si-m1> (bare med et ekstra ledd)
<si-m1> geirha: hvis han bruker bash da
<geirha> Ja, eller tilsvarende rc-fil for loginskallet til root.
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<brik> noen ganger henger unitymenyen der selv om jeg har fokus på et annet vindu, er det det Malin_ nevnte?
<Malin_> brik, ja, det er noe av det jeg nevnte, men til meg skjer det utelukkende om jeg bruker opera og drar i en fane
<Malin_> om det skjer med andre programmer er det interessant å finne ut hva du gjorde rett før :)
<brik> hmm ikke sikker på om det er noe mønster i når det skjer hos meg, men bruker ikke opera så er ikke det iallefall
<Malin_> brik, nei, da kan det være flere ting som trigger det
<Malin_> har forstått det slik at det har noe med at den tror man fortsatt trykker ned en sak
<Malin_> klarer ikke forklare det skikkelig jeg :S
<brik> hmmm
<brik> noen ganger forsvinner den om jeg trykker win igjen, andre ganger blir den der ei stund
<brik> tror jeg hadde det samme med meego og :P
<Malin_> trykker win?
<Malin_> ah, hm.. med Opera blir den aldri borte før man har avsluttet opera først
<brik> windows key
<Malin_> ah
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-19
<Malin_> om du trykker esc blir den ikke borte da?
<brik> hmm har ikke prøvd, skal prøve neste gang
<jo-erlend> IT-ansvarlige fra helvete: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFYUiddcbe8&NR=1
<kjes> sånn det skal være!
<Trond-> er det en tastatur-snarvei for ctrl+alt+del slik som i windows?
<Berge> For å gjøre hva?
<Trond-> sjekke system ressurser
<Berge> Det er ikke det C-M-del gjør i Windows, men jaja (-:
<Berge> Du kan alltids lage en.
<Berge> Jeg tror det finnes en tastekombinasjon for å kjøre resource monitor.
<Berge> Jeg bruker bare top i en terminal, dog.
<Trond-> kul den
<Trond-> kan jeg se om hackere er på maskinen min hvis de har passordet til ruteren?
<Berge> Nei.
<SlimG> Hvor i filsystemet bør jeg plassere et rammeverk (Yii) for php5?
 * SlimG prøver å være korrekt
<SlimG> /usr/local/php5/yii ?
<Berge> /dev/null
<jo-erlend> eller et sted i /opt?
<Berge> man hier
<Berge> (/usr/local et sted er rett.)
<SlimG> Berge: du liker ikke yii?
<Berge> Jeg har aldri hørt om yii.
<Sakarias> hva pokker er yii?
<Berge> The Fast, Secure and Professional PHP Framework
<Berge> Tydeligvis.
<SlimG> rammeverk for php5, jeg vet lite om det selv, jeg setter det opp for en webutvikler
<Berge> Det er PHP.
<Berge> Det er per definisjon smerte.
<Berge> Og, vel, det er et web 2.0-rammeverk, som heller ikke lover bra.
<SlimG> Jeg har ikke brukt PHP nok til å møte smertegrensen min der, hvis jeg får bruk for slikt igjen blir det nok ruby på skinner
<Sakarias> "Yii is a high-performance PHP framework best for developing Web 2.0 applications."
<Berge> «It includes input validation, output filtering, SQL injection and Cross-site scripting prevention.» - fiks, ferdig med SQL injections! *g*
<Berge> SlimG: RoR er også smerte, men på nye måter.
<Berge> Det er smerte for driftere.
<Sakarias> hehe
<xt> Berge: hahaha!
<Sakarias> smerte gjør vondt
<Berge> xt: Ganske bra!
<xt> SQL injenctions
<xt> I love it
<xt> trudde SQL injections var innebygd i PHP dog.
<si-m1> er det
<si-m1> samt XSS
<Trond-> er css og java integrert i html5 slik at man ikke koder kun css og kun java lenger?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Java har absolutt ingenting med HTML5 å gjøre.
<Trond-> når det kommer til html tenker jeg på
<Sakarias> ikke javascript heller :P
<Trond-> http://slides.html5rocks.com/#formula-outro-slide juks da?
<Trond-> glemt det. js stod det
<xt> Trond-, ikkje skli for masse ut nå. :)
<xt> Trond-: hugs kva me vart enige om i går :)
<Trond-> har hørt folk kjenner det i hodet
<brik> argh. trådløs die. nei vent det er jo det den gjør allerede :<
<si-m1> er ganske lett å fikse wlan
<si-m1> alt du trenger er noen meter med kobber
<xt> http://trommelyd.no/
<si-m1> sadtrombone.com
<brik> si-m1: :/
<brik> kan også fikses med å gå tilbake til windows (don't kill me.)
<si-m1> iwconfig iw0 power off
<si-m1> prøv den
<si-m1> så funekr alt
<si-m1> evt. eth1 eller whatever wlankortet ditt heter
<brik> :p
<si-m1> prøv
<si-m1> (skrur ikke av strømmen)
<si-m1> men heller strømstyringa
<brik> slå av trådløs? :P
<si-m1> nei
<si-m1> kan være strømstyringa som er på syre
<si-m1> så prøv å skru den av
<brik> hm ok, prøver
<SlimG> Aff, fant ikke ut før nå at suexec kun ser ut til å fungere for cgi som startes av apache2, www-data trenger fortsatt lesetilgang :P
<si-m1> SlimG: http://www.suphp.org/Home.html
<SlimG> Ser ut som apache2-mpm-itk er designet for å reddet akkurat min dag :)
 * SlimG koser på apache2-mpm-itk, akkurat slik jeg ville ha det :)
<Sakarias>  Please note that this MPM is somewhat less tested than the MPMs that come with
<Sakarias>  Apache itself.
<SlimG> Jeg ser ikke at jeg har noe særlig med alternativer
<SlimG> suphp er for php, og suexec er for cgi, apache2-mpm-itk er vor vhosts
<SlimG> s/vor/for/
<si-m1> hva er du ute etter?
<si-m1> syntes du nettopp snakka om php så antok at det var det du leita etter
<SlimG> jeg vil ikke at webutviklere på samme server skal kunne titte i andre nettsider
<SlimG> på samme tjener
<SlimG> noe mpm-itk løste som en drøm, synd den ikke er flertrådet, men det er noe jeg kan leve med
<Mogget> menneh, jeg har jo en 8-9 vhoster og bruker standard mpm-worker
<Mogget> så da må man jo ikke ha itk for å kunne bruke vhosts.
<molven> Men standard-workeren køyrer alt som den samme brukaren.
<Mogget> ja det vet jeg, jeg bruker suexec til det problemet, men ser dere har diskutert dette allerede.
<brik> ikke falt ut på ~3 times.. rekord
<Trond-> Hmm.. Hva var det jeg valgte når jeg installerte Ubuntu om antall GB? Max var 30GB tror jeg.
<Trond-> Ikke hva JEG valgte, men hva var det for noe?
<Kagee> antagelig størrelsen på partisjonen som ble montert som /
<Trond-> Hva er det da?
<Kagee> ... tenkt på det som C:
<Trond-> Ja
<Trond-> Hvorfor er det maksimum xGB ?
<Kagee> maksimum ?
<Trond-> Har det noe med dualboot?
<Kagee> tviler
<Trond-> Hadde Windows der fra før på C:
<Kagee> Siden jeg ikke installerte 11.04 så skal jeg ikek si hva den spurte om i installeren
<Trond-> Ok, så da er det ikke vanlig med distroer...
<Trond-> Neste gang jeg installerer hva formaterer jeg harddisken som? fat32 og alt det der
<Kagee> Vel, det er vanelig å si hvor stor /, og kanskje /home skal være, men jeg aner ikek hva slags maskimum du snakker om
<Trond-> ./ er hele ubuntu distroen?
<SlimG> Mogget: Selv om du bruker suexec så må fortsatt www-data ha lesetilgang til nettstedene, ergo har webutviklerene samme tilgang, jeg vil helst ikke at disse skal kunne titte i hverandres webfiler
<Kagee> Trond-: / er "C:". /home er "C:/Users", bare at det ofte er på an annen partisjon
<Kagee> SlimG: men afaik får ikke script eid av x lov til å se filer eid av y
<SlimG> ah, jeg glemmer at man må ha et script for å kunne titte rundt
<Kagee> Jeg glemmer også ganske ofte at man må ha øyne for å se ....
<SlimG> au :)
<jo-erlend> hva synes dere om at vinduer vises i vindusoversikten (super+w) i alle arbeidsområder som standard?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener.. finnes det noen god grunn til at den oversikten skal vise alle vinduer som standard, mens alt+tab og tilsvarende, bare viser vinduer fra samme arbeidsområde?
<Janie84> Hei! fikk en hyggelig invitasjon fra sol guru i går, jeg har litt problemer med linpus linux. er det noen som vil hjelpe en novise?
<Sakarias> fikk nesten 3 minutter å respondere på :P
<Sakarias> lurer på hva koblingen mellom linpus og ubuntu er
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-20
<SlimG> linpus
 * SlimG er avslørt, skulle google linpus
<lnostdal> "Linpus Linux is a Fedora-based operating system created by the Taiwanese firm Linpus Technologies Inc.[1]" .. aldri hørt om før :)
<Sakarias> ikke jeg heller, før jeg googlet det i går
<Kagee> linpus--
<Kagee> huff
<geirha> Det var distroen som var installert på Acer Aspire One som jeg kjøpte for noen år tilbake.
<Sakarias> ah, den jeg bootet engang :P
<geirha> Da de fortsatt solgte netbook med linux.
<Sakarias> bare for å se om laptopen virket
<geirha> Det fungerte, men pakkebrønnen var ikke noe å skryte av. Få pakker, og gamle versjoner.
<Sakarias> windows fungerer jo det også :P
<geirha> Tror ikke windows hadde vært noe brukende på en 8G harddisk
<geirha> Disken blir vel full etter antivirus er installert.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> angrer litt på at jeg ikke kjøpte windows versjonen aspire one... da hadde jeg sluppet den jævla treige SSD disken
<geirha> Har du prøvd å installere mer minne da?
<geirha> Det er en sånn liten luke under den som opprinnelig er for å installere ny minnebrikke ...
<geirha> men hovedkortet er skrudd i feil vei.
<geirha> Så du må ta maskinen fullstendig i fra hverandre for å dytte inn ny minnebrikke :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, herlig.
<jo-erlend> skikkelig gjennomtenkt, med andre ord?
<Trond-> Hvorfor kan jeg ikke velge hvor ting skal installeres fra Ubuntu Programvaresenter ?
<geirha> Hvorfor vil du installere ting andre steder?
<Berge> Fordi ting installeres der de passer i filsystemet.
<Berge> man hier for detaljer.
<Trond-> Da må jeg ha 1 stor hdd
<Trond-> eller ssd om jeg skulle gå for ny pc. da er ssd perfekt.
<Berge> Er det?
<Berge> Og, vel, hvor mye skal du egentlig installere?
<Berge> Du kommer langt med noen titalls gigabyte.
<Trond-> harddisken som ikke har hørt om slitasje
<comradekingu> Hæ?
<Trond-> bæ
<Trond-> haha
<comradekingu> 64GB SSD og /home på en magnetdisk
<Berge> Trond-: SSDer blir tvert om mye raskere slitt enn disker.
<Trond-> ok, huska ikke at jeg kulle sette home under installeringen
<Trond-> kunne*
<Berge> Du kan
<Berge> …montere en hvilken som helst del av filsystemet hvor du vil.
<Trond-> hvis jeg kun skal kopiere desktop oppsette og config filer for spill og programmer hva kopierer jeg da med meg?
<Berge> Hjemmekatalogen din.
<Trond-> er ikke det home hvor også programmer og spill blir installert?
<Berge> Nei.
<Trond-> hva installeres/legges i home?
<Berge> Ingenting installeres der.
<Trond-> config bl.a. filer sa du nettopp
<Berge> De installeres ikke av pakkesystemet.
<Berge> Programmer du kjører (som din bruker) lagrer konfigurasjon og slikt i hjemmekatalogen.
<Trond-> 136 MB høres veldig mye ut for config filer
<Berge> Hvor har du det tallet fra?
<geirha> For eksempel første gang du starter Firefox, vil det dukke opp en .mozilla-katalog i hjemmekatalogen din.
<Trond-> tok egenskaper på alle katalogene jeg hadde der
<Berge> Trond-: Og hva får deg til å tro at du _kun_ har konfigfiler i hjemmekatalogen din?
<Trond-> utifra svarene dine
<Berge> Hvor sier jeg det?
<Trond-> indirekte
<Berge> Nei, overhodet ikke.
<Berge> Hjemmekatalogen til en bruker er for alle filer som hører til den brukeren.
<Berge> Det være seg konfigurasjon, cache, dokumenter, bilder, morsomme filmer fra Internett og alt annet.
<Trond-> hvordan tømmer jeg cachen? kanskje den som tar mye plass
<Berge> Hva med å begynne med å finne ut _hva_ som tar plass?
<Berge> I den grad 136MB er mye plass. (Det er det jo ikke, det er ca. ingenting.)
<Trond-> jeg vet ikke hvordan annet enn å ta egenskaper katalogene
<Trond-> det ble 104 MB etter jeg tømte cachen
<Trond-> .mozilla 67 MB
<Berge> Verktøy → Analyse av diskplass.
<Trond-> urlclassifier3.sqlite 45 MB
<Berge> Vel, fortsatt: Dette er omtrent ingenting.
<Berge> 0 berge@fracture:~> du -hs .
<Berge> 111G    .
<Trond-> host/clue ?
<Berge> hæ?
<Trond-> jeg hadde det i windows, men installerte aldri for linux.
<Trond-> Prøv med «du --help» for mer informasjon. funker jo ikke
<Trond-> skulle sjekke hvilke options jeg har med du
<Berge> Det virker her.
<Berge> (Tips: Når du vil si «funker ikke», ta alltid med alle feilmeldinger og hva du forsøker å gjøre.)
<geirha> du -x -m --max-depth=1 ~ | sort -n
<Trond-> urk agurk. bare jeg som spaica
<Trond-> stilig den
<jo-erlend> det var bare du som hvafornoe?
<Kagee> screen (tror jeg) eller irssi har sluttet å dele lange ord(linker) over flere linjer
<Kagee> dette er ikke optimalt på en telefonskjerm. råd/tips?
<citoyen> vi får skrive korte setninger
<Kagee> og bare lime inn korte adresser?
<Kagee> det var ikke slik før
<molven> Bytt skjerm.
<citoyen> fullt av konstruktive råd her i kveld :D
<citoyen> Berge: Forsiktig når du ber om alle feilmeldinger, du risikerer å få en callstack :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-21
<Kagee> spotify integrerer endelig med volum-indikatoren, yeah!
<Malin_> Kagee, det høres jo veldig bra ut :)
<Kagee> ja :D
<Kagee> nå skulle jeg ønske jeg hadde medieknapper på tastaturet
<jo-erlend> Kagee, spotify for linux da?
<jo-erlend> altså, ikke med wine?
<Kagee> ja
<jo-erlend> den har jeg vel faktisk ikke prøvd. Det må jeg få gjort.
<jo-erlend> jeg driver og utforsker Banshee. Den ser ganske ok ut, synes jeg. Har hatt litt problemer med at den klipper låter, men det ser ut til å ha gått over.
<jo-erlend> det finnes en nettradio som tar for seg linux og fri programvare. Dvs, det finnes flere, men jeg tenker på en spesiell en. Noen som skjønner og kan fortelle meg hva den heter? :)
<Kagee> nettradio eller podcast?
<si-m1> lugradio?
<si-m1> hvis den fortsatt fins
<hjd> hvis du sjekker planet.ubuntu.com har de link til ubuntu podcast ihvertfall. Kan du gi litt mer detaljer enn at det handler om linux/friprog?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, lurer på om det er podcast ja.
<hjd> lugradio lages ikke nye episoder av, men jono bacon var med og laget shot of jaq som et par veldig korte (10min) om diverse temaer. Tror det er slutt også.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: kernelpanic, bad apples og javaposse
<jo-erlend> er de gode? :)
<Kagee> de ligger i reader-lista mi, men jeg har ikke hørt på dem enda :)
<Kagee> men de ble anbefalt
<Sakarias> si-m1: evigheter siden lugradio ble lagt ned
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> har ikke hørt det på evigheter så stemmer vel det
<Sakarias> snakket med AQ på hacking at random, og prøvde å få dem til å starte igjen... funka dårlig :P
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke helt hvordan jeg legger til http://kernelpanicshow.com/ i Banshee?
<jo-erlend> er det ikke meningen at jeg skal legge til RSS-feeden?
<jo-erlend> ubuntu podcasten var jo bra. Det var Linux Action Show jeg tenkte på tidligere.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-22
<Mogget> Hvordan får man ubuntu til å vise norske verdier når det gjelder mynt enheter osv, men likevell har menyer og alt annet i engelsk?
<Mogget> jeg prøvde å gå på system administrasjon og deretter språkstøtte. satte verdiene til engelsk i den ene fanen og norsk i den andre fanen.
<Mogget> nå er alt nynorsk
<barf_> Noen som kjører ubuntu i vbox her?
<Mogget> barf_: jeg gjør det på en annen maskin.
<Mogget> Det er enklere å bare spørre ditt spørsmål og de som vil og kan vil svare deg så fort de kan.
<barf_> Jeg har installert 11.04 alternate i vbox, installasjonen gikk greit, har prøvd 32 bit og 64 bit, begge ser ut til å installere helt greit, problemet er når jeg skal boote.
<barf_> Da kommer Ubuntu 11.04 og 4 små klosser opp på skjermen, etter fulgt av en sort skjerm med blinkende understrek i øverste venstre kolonne...
<Mogget> ja?
<Mogget> hmm merkelig.
<barf_> den sorte skjermen med blinkende understrek i øverste venstre kolonne står der fortsatt etter 30 min
<barf_> Jeg har installert command line system
<Mogget> Jeg er litt usikker på hva som kan være feil der. Har du tilgang til terminal?
<barf_> Nei
<barf_> Da kunne jeg nok sjekket noen logger
<Mogget> mhm
<Mogget> Da vil jeg foreslå at du prøver å installere på nytt. En gang iblant så kommer det en random feil
<geirha> Mogget: LC_NUMERIC=nb_NO.UTF-8   i /etc/environment burde fungere, men har ikke prøvd.
<barf_> Har installert 8 ganger nå
<barf_> Derfor jeg begynner å søk etter muligheter
<Mogget> barf_: ugh :(
<geirha> Hvilken versjon av vbox?
<barf_> Har også lasta ned ISO filene på ny
<barf_> 4.0.8?
<barf_> Det er den siste
<Mogget> Og du installerer nyeste versjon av ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> nyeste vbox skulle ha løst det problemet.
<geirha> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=40473
<geirha> Ser ut til at andre har lignende problem.
<jo-erlend> alle de postene er eldre enn siste versjon som løste problemet.
<geirha> Ah, nei, det var etter guest additions.
<jo-erlend> åh. Nei, glem det. Det var gnome3 som ble fikset, ikke Unity.
<barf_> Jeg har kun installert et tekstbasert system
<jo-erlend> å-
<barf_> ssh server i expert mode
<jo-erlend> expert mode?
<barf_> F4 Command line system
<barf_> F6 Expert Mode
<barf_> I bootmenyen til Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> ok. Hva gjør det, egentlig?
<barf_> Man får litt flere valg
<barf_> med expert mode
<barf_> Også får man kun tekstbasert linux med Command line system
<jo-erlend> barf_, hva hvis du bytter til et annet konsoll?
<barf_> Jeg får det ikke til i vbox
<barf_> Kjører vbox på mac
<geirha> Host+F2
<barf_> Og de F-tastene er allerede i bruk
<barf_> Det skal jeg prøve i morgen
<jo-erlend> pleier det ikke også å finnes noen sånne i menyene?
<barf_> Kjør et shell?
<jo-erlend> hmm? Jeg mente det fantes en meny med vanlige tastatursnarveier.
<barf_> åja, det kan hende
<barf_> Sitter ikke på den maskinen nå, er i ferd med å kræsje
<barf_> Skal sjekke i morra
<Kagee> Husker noen hva den fin-din-eksterne-ip-siden som kun returnerer din ip som text og ingenting annet heter ?
<barf_> www.marinetrans.com/flemming/
<barf_> jo-erlend: HOST+F4 funker
<barf_> geirha: HOST+F4 funker
<jo-erlend> barf_, og du fikk en brukbar terminal?
<barf_> ja
<barf_> Selv etter shutdown -r 0 må jeg trykke HOST+F4 igjen
<Berge> Kagee: ip.frsk.net?
<Berge> Kagee: tcpmeasure.sesse.net?
<Berge> Kagee: I all efall grepbart derfra.
<Sakarias> Kagee: http://minip.no/
<Berge> Sakarias: Har ikke v6-støtte.
<barf_> Noen som kjører IPv6 annet enn på LAN?
<barf_> Hvordan får man det til?
<Berge> _o/
<Berge> ISPen din må tilby IPv6.
<Berge> Eventuelt kan du tunnelere IPv6-trafikken din.
 * Kagee har ikke ipv6 enda :(
<Berge> Se tunnelbroker.net for gratis v6-tunnelering
 * xt har sixxs
<barf_> Hvilke ISPer har IPv6 fult ut?
<barf_> Powertech? Dataguard? ICE? Tullenor?
<Berge> xt: Stakkars.
<Berge> barf_: Ingen som leverer kommersielt til privatkunder.
<Berge> Powertech og Ventelo kan levere til bedrifter om du spør, men de har ikke faste rutiner på det.
<barf_> Jeg har powertech på kontoret
<Berge> Be dem om IPv6.
<Berge> (UNINETT har selsvagt v6 i hele nettet.)
<barf_> vil iptabels fungere som normalt om jeg bytter til IPv6?
<Berge> For IPv4, ja.
<Berge> Det er egne iptables-regler for v6. (ip6tables).
<Berge> Hva skal du med det?
<barf_> Hvis jeg vil kvitte meg med IPv4.
<Berge> Det vil du nok ikke (-:
<Kagee> det vil du ikke
<Berge> Det er veldig lite på Internett som er nåbart på IPv6.
<barf_> fordi?
<barf_> ok
<Berge> (Google-tjenester er om du bruker HEs DNS-tjenere.)
<Berge> SÃ¥ du vil bruke IPv4 til alt annet.
<Kagee> HE ?
<Berge> Kagee: Hurricane Electric, som driver tunnelbroker.net
<Berge> Og er ca. tier 1 på IPv6.
<Berge> Eller prøver å være det.
<Berge> barf_: Alle som bruker IPv6 er såkalt dual-stack, så de bruker både IPv4 og IPv6.
<barf_> Men kan jeg sette opp et LAN med postfix og kun IPv6?
<barf_> Vil det fungere?
<barf_> Egen switch, ekstra nettverkskort i arbeidsstasjonene.
<Berge> Eh, ja.
<Berge> Men det ville være mye arbeid for ingen gevinst.
<barf_> gevinst?
<barf_> Jeg skal sette opp et separat nettverk uansett for interntrafikk.
<Berge> NÃ¥ kjenner ikke jeg topologien din her.
<Berge> Men hva tjener du på eget, fysisk nett for IPv6?
<barf_> Det er ikke snakk om å erstatte noe som allerede er.
<barf_> SÃ¥ eget fysisk nett for IPv4 er like greit?
<Berge> NÃ¥ henger jeg ikke med.
<barf_> Jeg skal sette opp et nytt nettverk for business layer.
<Berge> Det er veldig uvanlig å ha separate, fysiske nett for IPv4 og IPv6.
<barf_> Alt går på SMTP
<Berge> SMTP?
<Berge> Hæ?
<barf_> Det er for det meste mailroboter skrevet i python
<Berge> Å ha separate nett krever bare mer maskinvare, mer kabling, mer telematikk og dobbelt så mange fysiske problemer å bry seg om.
<Berge> SMTP er over IP.
<Berge> (Og virker fint over IPv6, fwiw.)
<barf_> Men jeg trenger mer båndbredde.
<barf_> Det eksisterende nettverket har nok belegg fra vanlig brukere.
<Berge> Du må forklare topologien ytterligere om jeg skal henge med her, egentlig.
<barf_> Vanlig kontor 10 personer, 30 noder, iPhones, scannere og printere inkludert kjører IPv4
<Berge> PÃ¥ samme lag2-nett?
<Mogget> Hvorfor ikke bruke litt mere penger på et sett med hardware som takler all trafikk inkl. ipv6 og heller få mindre drift kostnader siden du slipper dobbelt opp med alt?
<barf_> Alle koblet i samme switch 48 porter
<Berge> barf_: NATet?
<barf_> Tja, mellom switchen og internett står en maskin som kjører iptables.
<barf_> De fleste tjenestene er lokale.
<Berge> Hva mener du med at den kjører iptables?
<Berge> Du har en linuxboks som ruter, altså?
<barf_> ja
<Berge> Som NATer?
<barf_> Ja
<Berge> Hvorfor NATer du?
 * barf_ For å få 10.0.0.x/24 til å snakke med internettet
<Berge> Bedriftsnett fra Powertech burde gi deg et passende antall offentlige v4-adresser.
<Berge> Om ikke, klag.
<Berge> Men uansett: Om du vil tunnelere IPv6, er det enkelt med det oppsettet.
<barf_> IPv6 trenger ingen tunnel.
<Berge> Lag en konto hos tunnelbroker.net, og sett opp tunnel til dem.
<Berge> barf_: ?
<barf_> Det nye nettverket vil være LAN2
<Berge> NÃ¥ henger jeg ikke med mer.
<Sakarias> tror ikke det er meningen heller, Berge
<Berge> Sakarias: At ikke hva er?
<barf_> Alt fungerer som det skal
<Sakarias> at du skal henge med :P
<Berge> Jge foreslår at barf_ skal rute opp IPv6 for det nettet som eksisterer.
<Berge> Og det er lett.
<barf_> Og det har det gjort siden 1998
<Berge> Sakarias: d-:
<barf_> Berge: Jeg har planer om å lage et LAN2 for å kjøre annen trafikk enn det de ansatte kjører.
<Berge> Hva er et LAN2?
<Sakarias> et seperat nettverk?
<barf_> Ja
<Mogget> jeg tror han snakker om et separat logisk nettverk
<Berge> Å, et eget, fysisk lag2-nett?
<Berge> Mogget: Logisk?
<barf_> Et fysisk separat nettverk som ikke skal NATes ut på www.
<Sakarias> Mogget: logisk? du er ulogisk :P
<Mogget> Berge: ja, to forskjellige subnet
<jo-erlend> barf_, kanskje du kan prøve å avinstallere plymouth?
<Mogget> Sakarias: i am zhe not
<Mogget> :=)
<barf_> plymouth?
<barf_> hvor ply er en bøyning av poly?
<jo-erlend> hvabehager? Jeg mener at det kan høres ut som at det er bootskjermen som er problemet.
<Berge> jo-erlend: !
<jo-erlend> Berge: ?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er mer enn nok forvirring her fra før, altså (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg snakket om det at han bare får en svart skjerm når han booter, men at hvis han bytter til et annet konsoll, så fungerer det. Jeg synes det høres ut som et problem med bootbildet hvor det skal være en Ubuntu logo og noen prikker som viser fremgang.
<barf_> Den er der bare i noen sekunder.
<barf_> Også får jeg blinkende underscore, helt til jeg trykker HOST+F5
<barf_> Det stemmer for 32 bit
<jo-erlend> ja, det likner fælt på det som skjer hvis xorg ikke klarer å starte pga dårlige drivere, for eksempel.
<barf_> På 64 bit så får jeg kun sort skjerm, men om jeg venter 10-15 sekunder for så å trykke HOST+F5
<barf_> Da kommer jeg også til en normal login.
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Det er det jeg ville ha forventet.
<barf_> apt-get remove plymouth?
<jo-erlend> det er verdt et forsøk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: vi andre snakker om nettverk.
<barf_> Men jeg tror tjenestene står og går, og jeg er i grunn kun avhengig av ssh til disse nodene.
<Berge> Dvs, jeg har vel gitt det opp (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, IRC er asynkront. Jeg svarte på det han sa til meg, selvom det er en stund siden. :)
<jo-erlend> ... dessuten scrollet jeg, så jeg så ikke at det hadde vært så mye aktivitet etterpå :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men du gjorde det uten å referere til den forrige saken, som gjorde det drøyt forvirrende at du datt inn.
<Berge> Og du hjalp ikke da folk (jeg) utviste forvirring.
 * barf_ undres om han bevitner frustrerte fruer?
<Sakarias> nope... forvirra nerder :P
<barf_> Ja, jeg syns der manglet en faktor av sosiopati...
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg forstår hva du sier. Jeg adresserte meldingen til barf_ og jeg tror at han forsto hva jeg mente. Men som sagt... Jeg så ikke at det hadde vært så mye aktivitet etter meldingen han sendte til meg.
<barf_> Flott
<jo-erlend> barf_, funka det?
<barf_> Nei
<jo-erlend> hehe, fabelaktig.
<barf_> Men jeg bryr meg egentlig ikke om hvordan det ser ut, har tenkt til å kjøre de virtuelle diskene i vboxheadless, og er egentlig fornøyd bare tjenestene er tilgjengelig.
<barf_> Men på #vbox sa dem at jeg først skulle kjøre de virtuelle diskene i vanlig vbox.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Mogget> barf_: du skal kjøre drift systemer i vbox som du kjører på applikasjons nivå eller vbox på OS nivå?
<Mogget> jeg bare spør fordi jeg er nysgjerrig.
<barf_> Jeg skal prøve å kjøre MySQL i en vbox.
<barf_> Dette er på forsøksnivå.
<barf_> Også kommer jeg til å prøve apache2 m/php5 i en annen vbox
<barf_> Dette er litt utenfor mitt område, jeg driver mest med python og php
<barf_> NÃ¥ har jeg laget 2 image, et 32bits og 64bits med sshd, som jeg vil bruke som grunnlag for MySQL, bind9 og apache imagene.
<Mogget> ok :)
<barf_> Jeg leter fortsatt etter et startupscript til vbox
<Mogget> Sakarias: er det dyrt for å kjøre en hypervisor på OS nivå? noe alla vmware sitt? og finnes det en open source variant?
<barf_> Og klør meg i hode på hvorfor jeg ikke finner noe som minner om apache sine site-enabled og sites-available.
<barf_> Mogget: barf_: du skal kjøre drift systemer i vbox som du kjører på applikasjons nivå eller vbox på OS nivå? Med utvikling som mål.
<Mogget> barf_: scriptet som laster inn kernelmoduler for vbox skal ligge i /etc/init.d og available/enabled mappene skal du finne i /etc/apache/?
<Sakarias> Mogget: atte?
<Sakarias> Mogget: opensouce variant av vmware? xen, kvm
<Mogget> Sakarias: Jeg får meg en ny maskin med en del cpuer og kjerner nå om ikke så lenge. Så jeg har planlagt å sette den opp for virtualisering slik at jeg kan sette opp en lokal dns, firewall og bruke den gamle maskinen som en ren iscsi maskin
<Mogget> xen og kvm :D takker
<Sakarias> Mogget: hva er definasjonen på "en del cpuer og kjerner" ? :P
<Mogget> hovedkortet har støtte for 4 cpuer hver med 6 kjerner. og han jeg får dette av sa at det skal kunne gå ann å ta en bios oppdatering og hovedkortet vil da kunne støtte flere kjerner per fysiske cpu uten tap av prestasjoner
<Mogget> men jeg får bare med en schabby cpu så jeg tenkte jeg skulle bruke litt penger og kjøpe en eller to til inntil videre.
<Mogget> og ram, masse masse ram :D
<Mogget> Sakarias: Jeg glemmer at du har spenn :P Relativt mye da :D
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> nuvel... 16GB er meste på maskiner hjemme
<Mogget> ikke sant, denne maskinen er snart 4 år gammel, har to kjerner og 2 gb ram. Serveren kjøpte jeg ved skolestart, har to kjerner og jeg aner ikke hva klokkehastighet er på.
<Mogget> men servern kostet meg mindre enn 2k og jeg legger merke til at ting generelt går raskere på den enn denne maskinen som jeg betalte 16k for :D
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> maskina med 16GB er 3-4 år gammel
<Sakarias> driver å snuser på å oppgradere den for tiden
<jo-erlend> Mogget, KVM er flotte greier.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: ja leser litt om det nå.
<jo-erlend> virt-manager har fått støtte for spice også, leste jeg og det er folk som jobber med å få inn støtte for det i Ubuntu.
<Mogget> spice?
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jeg har ikke så mye erfaring med hypervisorer. Jeg bruker det så å si kun til å kjøre windows 7 på laptoppen min når jeg trenger tilgang til powershell
<jo-erlend> en protokoll å vise skjermbilder fra en VM enten lokalt eller fra langt borte. Veldig fin protokoll. Totalt overlegent alt annet jeg har prøvd.
<jo-erlend> støtter flere skjermer og avspilling av film i full hd over nettverk, etc.
<Mogget> jo-erlend: kan man se skjermbilde uten å legge til programvare i gjesten?
<jo-erlend> du må installere en driver i gjesten og serveren må ha støtte for spice.
<barf_> Mogget: Jeg kjenner dem fra apache, men jeg vil tro at der finnes noe tilsvarende for vbox?
<Mogget> ok.
<Mogget> barf_: jeg datt litt ut av samtalen som vi hadde. Hva er det du svarer på egentlig?
<jo-erlend> det var såpass effektivt at når jeg kjørte en VM på en server i lokalnettet og hentet det frem på laptopen vha spice, så kunne jeg ikke merke at systemet ikke kjørte på laptopen.
<Mogget> nå spør jeg kanskje litt teit, men hvorfor trenger man dette?
<Mogget> jeg kjører bare headless og ssh fungerer for det meste
<Sakarias> xm console <servernavn>
<Sakarias> vips, "skjermbilde"
<Mogget> Sakarias: svarte du meg eller jo-erlend ?
<Mogget> og hvis meg, hva mener du?
<Sakarias> alle :P
<jo-erlend> Mogget, du trenger ikke spice og sånt for sånne ting du beskriver.
<Sakarias> Mogget: i ditt tilfelle så blir det rartt "virsh console <servernavn>" fra dom0
<Mogget> jeg tenkte akkurat et bruksområde da. Dersom man vil jobbe med virtuelle serverne fra dom0, men heller vil gjøre det fra laptoppen enn forran den fysiske maskinen.
<Mogget> Det er kanskje det Sakarias nevten?
<Mogget> nevnte?
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> til sshd er opp på domU, så kan du bruke konsoll fra dom0
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-14
<trench> waawaa: vel sist jeg sjekket er det ikke tvang til å snakke med deg om noe
<waawaa> jeg prøver så å gjøre det klart at jeg snakket om ubuntu, og gjerne ville fortsette å snakke om ubuntu.. dette gjorde jeg flere ganger
<waawaa> til ingen nytte
<trench> jeg så også det
<trench> sist jeg sjekket var irc er fritt medium
<waawaa> og dette er bare ett eksempel på hvordan det pleier å bli når jo-erlend er involvert i slike samtaler
<trench> han kan snakke om hva han vil her inne ikke sant?
<waawaa> det kan han
<waawaa> men han må også forstå hvordan hans måte å kommunisere på kan påvirke "ubuntu norge" og de tingene man gjerne ønsker å oppnå
<trench> waawaa: ettersom han har mer innsikt i ubuntu enn deg(?) og hvertfall meg, så kanskje han prøvde å få frem ubuntu sin visjon
<trench> det var slik jeg leste det
<waawaa> når han nekter å snakke om ubuntu?
<waawaa> neppe
<trench> han snakket mere om ubuntu i det lengre løp
<trench> det virket som om du snakket om det i det korte løp
<trench> han har en lengre tankegang og ser mer langsikt på ting virket det som på meg
<waawaa> det har ingen hensikt å krange om dette, forøvrig
<malin> kanskje vi skulle prata med jo-erlend om dette? NÃ¥ er han jo ikke her inne men
<trench> vel jeg prøver ikke å krangle i det hele tatt, jeg ser ikke på irc som krangling i det hele tatt
<waawaa> kall det hva enn du vil
<waawaa> :)
<trench> så hvis noen tar seg nær av det jeg sier så tåler de ikke mye
<trench> jeg vil bare at folk skal begynne å se ting ifra flere sider
<waawaa> tror ikke noen har tatt seg nær av det du har sagt
<waawaa> kan heller ikke se at noen har snakket om å ta seg nær av det heller
<waawaa> så dette går nok bra
<trench> folk er uenige hele tiden og i et slik lite miljø som dette virker som er, så har jeg gått å ventet på dette
<trench> men at man får en person til å slutte grunnet dette synes jeg er trist
<trench> fordi ubuntu i seg selv trenger person som han der
<trench> der er slike personer som får ting fremover
<trench> og får den vanlig mann i gata til å bruke ting
<waawaa> "får en person til å slutte"
<trench> waawaa: vil du heller at folk skal bruke windows 8?
<waawaa> det var vel han selv som tok den avgjørelsen
<waawaa> ingen tok den for han
<waawaa> og dette handler i alle fall absolutt ikke om hvilket OS jeg eventuelt vil at folk skal bruke
<trench> waawaa: vel når du får "shit" kastet etter deg hver dag sier det seg selv
<waawaa> nå bare dummer du deg
<waawaa> :)
<trench> jo det gjør det
<waawaa> jeg vil at alle skal bruke minix
<waawaa> hva nå?
<trench> så hva er grunnen til at få har hørt om det?
<waawaa> de leser for lite
<trench> de har ikke tid
<waawaa> du kjenner de tydeligvis bedre enn meg
<trench> http://www.minix3.org/doc/Images/img.04.jpg
<trench> du vil at flere skal han en slik desktop?
<waawaa> ja, var den ikke flott?
<trench> den så ut som en maskin jeg brukte på 80 tallet
<waawaa> hvor gammel er du?
<trench> 37
<waawaa> du hadde ganske heftig grafikk på 80-talls maskinene dine forstår jeg
<waawaa> :)
<trench> vel jeg har hatt "pc" siden jeg var 5
<waawaa> skulle bare mangle at du hadde mye råere grafikk enn alle andre på den tiden, da ;)
<malin> waawaa: trench har jo hatt 3D-grafikk siden tidlig 80-tallet han. Pioneer og sånt :) :p
<waawaa> hehe
<malin> :p
<malin> måtte bare....
<trench> 3d my ass
<trench> det der er jo ikke mye 3d
<waawaa> you don't say
<trench> waawaa: jeg fatter lissom ikke hvorfor folk protesterer når noen vil bruke penger på å lage et alternativ til windows jeg da
<waawaa> ikke jeg heller
<malin> enig, men det ligner vel mer på grafikken på den første "pc"-en din, mens her er fra pre-pre-alphan til doom, som er screenshot fra første 3d-maskina til trench i 1981 :http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NiFMuxzz-JE/SSqLvsI9LfI/AAAAAAAAAYY/3LgceM9yopg/s400/doom2shoot2.jpg
<trench> vel du liker jo ikke ubuntu right? :P
 * malin er overtrøtt....
<waawaa> synes ubuntu tar mange dårlige valg ja
<trench> malin: jeg hadde en kompis som var beta tester på det der
<malin> trench: gjør det noe om waawaa er her inne selv om han ikke liker ubuntu? Jeg veit han bruker ubuntu i jobbsammenheng og da kan det jo tenkes det er nyttig å henge på en sånn her kanal :)
<malin> trench: kult :)
 * malin var aldri noe doomfan da
<trench> og jeg hadde det på bbsen min lenge før det kom til vanlige forbrukere i Norge :P
<malin> :p
<trench> malin: du har sikkert hørt om pcgamer? :P
<trench> når jeg ser det bilde der, ser jeg 3 skjulte dørerer :P
<malin> tror ikke jeg har hørt om pcgamer
<trench> malin: aldri vært på en narvesen kiosk? :P
<trench> waawaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10665045&postcount=3
<malin> ah, nå kobler jeg
<malin> ja,f da har jeg hørt om pcgamer
<malin> jo, jeg harn ok vært i en narvesnkiosk
<trench> waawaa: ergo ca 1989
<trench> malin: et av verdens mest solgte pc blader :P
<trench> waawaa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twm
<trench> Initial release 1987
<malin> trench: men da har jeg nok hørt om pcgamer :) ikke alltid jeg husker sånt
<trench> som sagt verden har gått en smule fremover siden den tiden :P
<trench> jeg har brukt linux siden 1994 også :P
<malin> kult
<malin> jeg har brukt siden 2007
<malin> bare såvidt prøvd det før det
<malin> men har brukt pc siden 1990
<malin> så mitt første os var ms-dos + win3.0
<malin> men ja, ting har jo endret seg siden da
<trench> waawaa: skal du dra det enda lengre kan du jo leke deg med ratpoisen
<trench> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<trench> http://apcmag.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/ion3lg.jpg
<trench> også en god sak
<trench> After all, just because your desktop windows are there doesn't mean they're right.
<waawaa> har gitt opp linux-basert desktop for mange år siden
<waawaa> bruker windows
<si-m1> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<trench> gitt opp?
<trench> du har ikke fattet at du kan forandre det til slik du vil ha det selv? :P
<trench> http://xwinman.org/index.php
<trench> der har du litt å ta i da
<waawaa> nei
<waawaa> har igrunn ikke det
<trench> vel det er jo det som er digg med linux/unix
<waawaa> vis meg hva jeg kan forandre på for å få adobe lightroom og adobe premiere til fungere under linux
<trench> http://www.darktable.org/
<malin> waawaa: setter windows-disken under linux-disken...... :)
<trench> http://alpha1beta.wordpress.com/2010/09/08/darktable-is-open-source-darkroom-adobe-lightroom-clone-for-linux/
<waawaa> en dårligere løsning hjelper lite, trench
<waawaa> akkurat som at gimp ikke kan erstatte photoshop
<waawaa> med mindre man ikke har så store krav
<trench> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<trench> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25699
<waawaa> står ganske tydelig der at photoshop ikke fungerer under wine
<waawaa> "What does not [work]: * Registration (will only run for 7 days)"
<trench> waawaa: har du prøvd selv?
<waawaa> Rating: Bronze, Garbage
<waawaa> hvorfor skulle jeg prøve noe jeg vet ikke fungerer, når jeg har et fungerende oppsett fra før?
<waawaa> :)
<trench> der snakker du mot deg selv du vet det? :P
<trench> fordi du kan gjøre noe positivt for andre folk også
<waawaa> i hvilken forstand?
<trench> jo mere tilbake meldinger wine folkene får jo mer fikser dem
<trench> der sier seg jo selv
<trench> gjør det ikke?
<waawaa> hvordan kan det være positivt for andre at jeg ikke får gjort jobben min?
<waawaa> wine er tåpelig
<waawaa> jeg har ingen interesse av å bidra til å forbedre noe jeg synes er dumt og ikke har noe tro på
<trench> så lag noe selv da som virker?
<waawaa> trenger ikke, jeg har det jeg behøver
<waawaa> jeg kan ikke ta på meg oppgaven med å lage photoshop for linux
<trench> vel du virker meget negativ til å hjelpe til også da
<waawaa> det har tatt mange hundre mennesker, smarte og flinke som sådan, veldig mange år å lage photoshop
<waawaa> jeg kan ikke gjøre noe tilsvarende
<trench> det er forskjell på å barbere seg og kutte av seg hode også
<waawaa> det er også veldig viktig å merke seg at min interesser er å *bruke* photoshop, ikke å utvikle bildebehandlingsprogramvare
<trench> begynner å fatte hvorfor jo-erlend ikke gadd denne kanalen mer
<trench> alle er jo så forbaska positive
<waawaa> se på deg selv
<trench> har du noen gang gitt tilbake melding på et linux/unix program?
<trench> tilbakemelding
<trench> dog
<trench> doh
<waawaa> denne diskusjonen oppstod fordi du skulle påstå at mitt valg av OS ikke var legitimt nok, og at jeg tydeligvis er en slem egoist som ikke har lyst til å ofre min produktivitet mot dårligere løsninger i ditt favoritt-OS
<waawaa> jeg utvikler/har utviklet flere open source-programmer
<waawaa> som bl.a. er i ubuntu
<trench> jeg bruker alt ifra macosx/linux/solaris/bsd/windows jeg så
<trench> mest solaris om dagen faktisk
<trench> og openbsd
<trench> waawaa: og hva er feil med wine da?
<waawaa> fungerer dårlig, og det er en håpløs måte å prøve å løse et problem på
<waawaa> bruker du wine aktivt?
<trench> det sa jeg ikke
<waawaa> jeg bare spør
<trench> jeg bruker for det meste shell i det store og det hele
<waawaa> for jeg kjenner ingen som bruker wine
<waawaa> noe som forteller meg at wine er ganske ubrukelig for de fleste
<trench> jeg bare synes det er teit å finne opp hjulet på nytt
<trench> hvis man kan ta et program og bruke det på et annet system er det kjempefint
<waawaa> men det kan man altså ikke
<waawaa> noe wine er et godt bevis på
<waawaa> i noen svært få tilfeller kan man få et program eller spill til å fungere realtivt feilfritt i wine, men likevel på bekostning av ytelse
<waawaa> i de aller fleste tilfeller fungerer ting alt for dårlig
<malin> jeg brukte wine en del før, men har nok gitt opp hele wine. None programmer fungerer smertefritt og alt for mange fungerer ikke optimalt
<waawaa> nemlig
<malin> var derfor jeg til slutt gikk på gurutjenesten på skolen og fikk meg en windows7-cd
<malin> satte opp en windowspartisjon
<waawaa> og derfor blir det veldig usaklig å bruke wine som argument mot at photoshop ikke fungerer under linux..
<malin> eller wintendopartisjon om man vil. Det er utelukkende til spilling jeg bruker den partisjonen, som nå er litt mer ikke-tilgjengelig fordi den disken er nappet ut og erstattet med ssd
<malin> enig der ja
<malin> jeg tror mange finner mer enn nok av det de bruker og trenger i gimp. Problemet er disse pro-brukerne, de kan nok savne ting en finner i photoshop
<malin> men jeg syntes gimp er et godt prosjekt og jeg håper det blir en fullverdig konkurent en dag
<waawaa> gimp er veldig bra
<malin> ja
<malin> mer enn nok for meg i alle fall, men nettopp det. For meg
<waawaa> fungerer utmerket for "casual" bruk
<malin> jeg er ikke representativ for alle som driver med bildebehadnling
<malin> jepp
<waawaa> men strekker ikke til på veldig mange områder som ligger innenfor mer avansert bildebehandling
<waawaa> så, to veldige gode verktøy i hver sin klasse
<malin> ja
<waawaa> jeg må legge meg, god natt :)
<malin> natti waawaa
<malin> det burde jeg også gjort.....
<malin> for flere timer siden
<malin> forøvrig er vel ikke wine en løsning et firma kunne brukt med tanke på å kjøre f.eks. photoshop
<malin> såvidt jeg veit
<trench> vel som sagt da ville jeg heller sagt at de skulle kjøpt seg en mac og ikke en windows pc
<malin> ja
<RoyK> han har ikke sagt noe mer på fb
<malin> håper han sover, noe jeg burde gjøre, og nå gjør jeg det... alt for spennende å teste ssd og installere på nytt etc:S
<prooz> Faen gjør dere oppe så sent? :P
<elzapp> ...lurer jeg også på...
<malin> les backlog
<malin> var en diskusjon som tilspisset seg en del osv
 * citoyen mistet backlog på grunn av serverkræsj
<citoyen> kanskje like greit
<malin> ja....
<malin> triste saker
<xt> citoyen, den ligg på nett :/
<sigurdga> irc er et vanskelig medium
<xt> sigurdga: kommunikasjon er vanskeleg.
<xt> tekst meir enn tale.
<sigurdga> ja
<malin> det er sant. En mister noe ved tekstkommunikasjon, noe man fanger opp når man prater ansikt til ansikt
<si-m1> telefon er verst av alt
<malin> jeg syntes det er lettere i telefon, for da hører jeg jo tonefallet til den andre
<elzapp> Jeg synest telefon er verre. For der ser jeg hverken personen, eller får tid til å tenke meg om mtp. hvordan jeg skal formulere meg for å unngå misforståelser
<elzapp> IRC har forsåvidt mye det samme problemet
<elzapp> Med epost, der en utveksler litt lengre meldinger i et noe lavere tempo er bedre
<elzapp> *men
<citoyen> epost har derimot ulempen at misforståelser ikke kan klares opp i løpende
<elzapp> Heh, sant nok
<elzapp> Og en kan se at en har formulert seg krøkkete, men vil ikke sende en ny mail og klarne opp før "motparten" har svart, fordi det er for mye mas
<malin> noen som veit hva som kan være galt? Jeg har ssh-et meg inn til serveren min fra et annet nett
<malin> og den starter å time ut :S
<malin> har ikke sett sånt før
<si-m1> hva mener du med starter å time ut?
<sigurdga> malin: det er relativt vanlig at du ikke får være passiv uten å gjøre noe over lengre tid, og at tilkoblingen blir resatt. om det er det du mener.
<sigurdga> men det er mer en nettverksting
<si-m1> ssh støtter å sende et par pakker iblant for å hindre det
<malin> det er noe som ikke bruker å skje i alle fall, derfor jeg undrer
<elzapp> Men det kan løses med noen opsjoner i sshd-config
<malin> pussig om jeg nå må legge til noen linjer for å unngå det, med tanke på at jeg aldri trenkte det før
<si-m1> malin: sitter du på samme nett da?
<si-m1> ingen nye nettstuff imellom klient og server?
<elzapp> Har du byttet router, har det blitt byttet router et sted mellom deg og serveren?
<si-m1> ServerAliveInterval i ssh_config
<si-m1> kan i alle fall settes til f.eks. 300 sek
<malin> si-m1: som jeg nevnte, så sitter jeg på et annet nett
<si-m1> da er det ikke rart
<si-m1> nødvendigvis
 * sigurdga har «løst» problemet med å kjøre alt i tmux/screen på serversida
<malin> elzapp: om det er en ny router her jeg sitter nå aner jeg ikke. Er koblet til via eduroam
<si-m1> sikkert noe på det nye nettet som kaster idle tilkoblinger
<malin> jeg kjører jo screen, så kommer meg jo inn igjen fort
<malin> det kan jo for alt jeg veit være noe her ja
<malin> som er oppgradert eller noe
<malin> men men
<elzapp> ..nytt nett.. det går for det samme
<si-m1> malin: echo ServerAliveInterval 300 >> ~.ssh/config
<si-m1> malin: mkdir .ssh; chown 700 .ssh; echo ServerAliveInterval 300 >> ~/.ssh/config
<si-m1> evt
<si-m1> hmm.. s/ .ssh/ ~\/.ssh/
<si-m1> så ssher du deg inn på nytt og ser om det hjalp
<si-m1> bytt gjerne ut 300 med et annet tall også som er lavere enn tiden det tar å time ut
<malin> si-m1: skal teste de instllingene om det skjer enda en gang
<si-m1> tipper det skjer etter 15min idle
<si-m1> er uansett ikke skadelig at ssh sender et par pakker iblant
<malin> her skjedde det i sted etter under 2 minutter
<malin> men nå har det ikke skjedd selv om jeg har rota rundt
<malin> timet ut ja..., men har prøv å sette ServerAliveIntervall til 300, så får vi se
<si-m1> hvis det skjer på under 2 min
<si-m1> så bør du vel sette den til 60 eller 120
<malin> den stod på 5
<si-m1> 5 sekunder?
<malin> aner ikke om det er i sekunder
<malin> i stedet for tallet 300, så stod tallet 5
<malin> om tallet er sekunder, så er det vel nettopp det
<malin> nå har jeg ikke detti ut foresten
<si-m1> rart om du ble kastet ut når den stod på 5 sek isåfall
<malin> ja...
<malin> oi, dette var kult, endelig noe jeg har rapportert inn, hvor det står at det er blitt fikset :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/529503
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 529503 in phonon (Ubuntu) "Amarok skip tracks in playlist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<prooz> Hmm
<prooz> Alt i denne kanalen blir jo logget :|
<Solskogen> er det et problem, prooz?
<prooz> Var ikke klar over at det ble publisert
<si-m1> alle #ubuntu-*-kanalene blir publisert
<si-m1> men ja, burde kanskje stå et sted
<oldereagle> Hvor kan jeg finne historikken på #ubuntu-no?
<si-m1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/14/%23ubuntu-no.html
<huayra> si-m1, det står her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oldereagle> si-m1, takk!
<superos1> Hvem er "Jeg"?
<malin> superos1: Du er "Deg"
<superos1> malin: topic
<citoyen> "Jeg" = Ubuntu Norge personliggjort? :P
<malin> citoyen: ja :)
<malin> superos1: aha, jeg så ikke at det var referanse til topic
<malin> om det er Jo-Erlend som skrev det, så er vel Jeg == Jo-Erlend
<malin> kan ikke Jeg være som du sier == Ubuntu Norge personliggjort?
<malin> i og med at Jo-Erlend har trukket seg
<malin> men ideen er geenial
<malin> fast møte den xx.xx i mnd klokken xx.xx
* xt changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no!
<malin> går det an å søke etter et program for så å finne ut i hvilken metapakke programmet ligger?
<malin> xt: men det er jo viktig å finne en sånn dag i mnd
<xt> Då får du sette ei epostadresse eller nicket ditt i topic, og ta ansvar :)
<malin> xt: hvordan får man endret topic?
<malin> eller, hvordan får man tilgang for å gjøre slike endringer?
* oldereagle changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Test
* oldereagle changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no
<oldereagle> malin, "/topic foobar"
* malin changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: foobar
<malin> ah, alle kan?
<oldereagle> ser sånn ut...
* malin changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no
<malin> da så
<oldereagle> he he
<oldereagle> lærte det ved å skrive "/help"....
<malin> at alle kan endre topic?
<oldereagle> nei. hvordan man endrer topic :/
<malin> ah, ja, det har jeg visst i 15år eller noe, men jeg har aldri hatt mulighet til å endre her inne, derfor jeg lurte på hvordna man fikk tilgang så man kunne gjøre slike ting
<malin> men nå kan vel alle
<oldereagle> virker litt skummelt...
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no?
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no
<RoyK> er visst ikke så mange administratorer for kanalen her heller
<xt> sikkert kun meg?
<RoyK> er bare simira, berge og jo-erlend som har +F
<RoyK> og de to første kjenner jeg ikke
<sigurdga> jeg kjenner de to andre, men de er ikke her så ofte lenger. men vet hvor jeg finner dem :)
<Simira> RoyK: jeg og Berge
<Simira> er da her
<Simira> har ikke Mithrandir også admin her? Jaja...
<Simira> skal du ha snurr, malin?
<geirha> Jo, han står på lista han også
<xt> ingen av disse diller med ubuntu lenger :)
<Simira> bare med irc :P
<Simira> jeg henger med, er bre ikke aktiv lengre ;)
<Simira> bare passiv
<sigurdga> Berge har vel fortsatt et aktivt speil
<Simira> lurer på det
<xt> sigurdga: joda
<Simira> han har admin mye fordi han er stabil på irc også
<xt> han har gitt seg med denne kanalen
<Simira> han eksisterer
<Simira> malin: er det du som tar over sjappa? Trenger du noe info eller tilgang?
<Simira> malin: msg meg om du trenger noe. Er sjelden mange timene mellom hver gang jeg er online. :)
<Simira> men akkurat nå er jeg klar for en 9-timers sovepause
<winb> Herregud som jeg missliker Unity.
<winb> Jeg er neppe alene
<winb> Skjønner godt hvorfor Windowsbrukere holder seg borte
<oldereagle> winb, jeg synes Unity er kjempebra...
<Atluxity> enig
<Atluxity> aldri møtt på en windows-bruker som har sagt "oh, linux.. nei, jeg gidder ikke det derre unity-greiene"
<Atluxity> hvorfor bruker du forøvrig unity om du ikke liker det?
<Atluxity> ikke kast bort livet ditt
<winb> Jeg har akkurat instalert ubuntu og venter på apt-get upgrade
<winb> i mellomtiden må jeg forholde meg til unity ,)
<winb> den store plagen med Unity (noe som også er ett problem i gnome panel) er at jeg har så treig laptop
<oldereagle> winb, hold windowsknappen nede i 5 sekunder, og les litt mens du venter. Jeg fikk en aha-opplevelse etter å ha gjort det..
<winb> Det føles iallefall treigere i Unity
<geirha> bare å installere xubuntu eller lubuntu i stedet det
<Atluxity> eller installere en pakke...
<Atluxity> noe som er litt enklere
<winb> gnome-shell fikser vel biffen?
<Atluxity> mhm
<winb> har xubuntu en wubi ?
<winb> lubuntu kjører også xfce ?
<geirha> er vel bare å mate wubi med xubuntu-iso det...?
<geirha> nei, lubuntu kjører lxde som standard
<geirha> skal visstnok være enda mer lettvekt enn xfce
<winb> tja
<RoyK> jeg har testa lubuntu og xubuntu på eldre laptopper og kommet til at lubuntu virker raskere
<RoyK> rent subjektivt og uten masse fine grafer ;)
<winb> Oi lubuntu virker veldig bra :)
<RoyK> mhm
<winb> office delen ser noe slank ut
<winb> Ser ikke for meg at det skulle være noe problem å innstalere openoffice
<RoyK> eller libreoffice
<RoyK> men libreoffice er jo ikke akkurat slank
<geirha> Litt irriterende at de office-programmene er installert som standard. Burde heller vært noen enklere programmer som kun kan lese office-filer.
<RoyK> hva da, for eksempel?
<geirha> Vet ikke, har sett at det finnes slike programmer for windows, men har ikke sett etter noen til linux.
<geirha> Men eneste jeg bruker libreoffice til er å lese doc-filer og slikt noen sjeldne ganger.
<geirha> Finner ingen i programvaresenteret :/
<RoyK> det er litt vanskelig når de gamle formatene er lukkede og de nye formatene i *teorien* er åpne, men embedder lukkede formater og i selv det åpne ikke er i tråd med microsofts egen standard
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-15
<Unhammer> <geirha> [15:28:34] Men eneste jeg bruker libreoffice til er å lese doc-filer
<Unhammer> 	 og slikt noen sjeldne ganger.
<Unhammer> <geirha> [15:31:34] Finner ingen i programvaresenteret :/
<Unhammer> abiword er vel raskare?
<Unhammer> eller antiword :)
<sigurdga> kanskje på tide å restarte X ettersom stadig færre programmer husker at jeg har "motsatt scrolling"
<RoyK> hm... er det noen useradd-flagg for å kryptere hjemmekatalogen til nye brukere?
<geirha> I så fall ville det vel vært adduser-flagg
<RoyK> ja, det ser ut til å ha vært det en gang
<geirha> Håh, der ser jeg --encrypt-home på man-sida i alle fall
<geirha> Unhammer: Ja, antiword er fin :)
<RoyK> menneh - noen her som bruker kryptert hjemmeområde? jeg finner ikke noen måte å lage nye brukere med kryptert hjem...
<RoyK> eh - adduser, ja, ikke useradd
<RoyK> funka litt bedre
<Brumle> LUKS av (nesten) hele harddisken, spør du meg :)
<RoyK> kanskje litt overkill?
<RoyK> er jo bare hjemmeområder og swap som er viktige
 * RoyK synes ikke det er så viktig at Gnome eller x-bibliotekene krypteres eller ikke
<waawaa> w
<RoyK> x
<geirha> y
<prooz> z
<malin> æ
<oldereagle> ø
<waawaa> f
<malin> å
<malin> nå ødla du waawaa :(
<malin> du skulle jo skrive å.....
<malin> :p
<RoyK> http://imgur.com/vWIul
<geirha> Enig med Torvalds.
<si-m1> beste er jo at i screenshottet har de ombrukket linjene
<geirha> Er bare å vri telefonen 90 grader, så blir det bra.
<malin> noe sted det er offisielle screenshots av ubuntu?
<huayra> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ ?
<huayra> malin, det er bedre enn screenshots ;)
<huayra> ellers er OMG Ubuntu et sted hvor du kan finne screenshots av alt mulig (og som regel under Ubuntu) ;)
<malin> huayra: takk :)
<malin> mangler et screenshot på ubuntu.no
<huayra> vel
<malin> det står bare: [screenshot]
<huayra> det er mulig å oversette turen
<malin> er det?
<huayra> eller skan vi klistre den der enn så lenge
<malin> ja :)
<huayra> men kanskje enn så lenge en screenshot kan gjøre trikset
<malin> kan vi ikke sette inn et screenshot, også ser vi på hvordan vi kan oversette den touren, for den så bra ut
<huayra> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2012/04/25/get-the-ubuntu-online-tour-on-your-loco-site/
<malin> også vil jeg også endre bakgrunnsfargen på ubuntu.no med nye ubuntu-fargene
<malin> huayra: har du tid til å se nærmere på oversetting?
<malin> noen har visst gjort noe allerede: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<sigurdga> ja, men nesten 300 strenger virker litt drøyt for en "liten tour"
<malin> mulig
<sigurdga> ser ut som det er jo-erlend som har oversatt
<malin> ja :)
<malin> men aller først. hvilken dag i mnd hadde vært fin nettmøtekveld?
<sigurdga> ikke mandag
<sigurdga> holder på å se over oversettelsene. fikser småfeil, har kommet til 100 av 291.
<malin> good
<geirha> søndag morgen kl. 0600
<malin> enig :)
<malin> tidlig en søndags morgen
<malin> tror det blir et kjempefint tidspunkt altså
<malin> jeg som alltid er våken 0500.... :p
<sigurdga> kommer til 200 nå
<sigurdga> synes det er litt grelt å oversette ting som er oversatt så mange ganger før
<sigurdga> Er Marius Lund her?
<sigurdga> Han har bidratt med veldig mange oversettingsforslag
<winb> LXTerminal ser ut til å ville åpne lenker/urls i en ny lxterminal. Noen som vet hvordan jeg endrer dette?
<winb> lenker jeg åpner i irssi
<winb> link heter det vel kansje
<sigurdga> lenke er et fint ord
<geirha> winb: Hvis du i en terminal kjører   xdg-open 'http://ubuntu.com'   åpner den urlen i nettleseren da?
<geirha> Hvis ja, så må det være LXTerminal som har feilen.
<winb> da åpnes lenken i chromium ja
<geirha> Ok, har aldri prøvd LXTerminal jeg. Har du gått gjennom alle instillingene?
<geirha> (til LXTerminal)
<winb> Det er svært begrenset med innstillinger i Prefences
<sigurdga> malin: Nå sier oversettinga av Online-Tour at vi er på 92%. Resten gidder jeg ikke. Det er lange og kjipe tekststrenger som gjenstår.
<malin> sigurdga: oki, men da er vi nesten i mål
<sigurdga> malin: tror ikke det gjør så mye at de 19 strengen som gjenstår dukker opp på engelsk
<malin> finnes det noe wiki vi har? Jeg føler meg ikke helt oppdatert på alt, men da kunne man skrevet hva som er gjort og hva som må gjøres osv
<malin> sigurdga: kommer an på hvilke strenger det er da
<sigurdga> Hvordan kan man f.eks oversette «The power of your personal cloud» til norsk uten at det høres teit ut?
<sigurdga> Det er jo rimelig teit i utgangspunktet.
<malin> hihi sant
<malin> Fordelen med en personlig nettsky
<malin> men det høres lamet ut ja
<geirha> winb: Installerte lxterminal her nå for å teste. Jeg ser ingen "åpne lenke"-valg der jeg.
<malin> nei, la det være som det er
<sigurdga> malin: du får vel lov til å komme med forslag i launchpad, om noen av de som gjenstår _bør_ oversettes. så får du heller pinge meg når du har gjort noe.
<sigurdga> Når jeg gikk over nå, var det aller meste oversatt som forslag, men de aller færreste av disse forslagene var god norsk :(
<malin> ja er vel mer oversiktlig å ha det der, siden det er det som er siden for det, men må da gå an å ha et sted å samle tråene, så vi har oversikt over hva som må gjøres, hva som står igjen osv (snakker generelt om alt vi gjør)
<malin> sigurdga: kan ta en rask titt nå jeg
<malin> lurt
<malin> eller enig er vel rettere svar
<malin> om det å oversette ting som er oversatt før :)
<geirha> winb: Den gjenkjenner lenker, men får ingen valg om å åpne dem.
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> skjera?
<Atluxity> vært lenge borte?
<malin> IvarB: tja, hvor lenge borte har du vært?
<malin> Jo-Erlend trakk seg som kontaktperson i går/går natt, men det har du kanskje fått med deg?
<winb> geirha: Aha. Gammel vane
<malin> noen her som bruker weechat og veit hvor alt jeg endrer i iset lagres?
<malin> jeg har kopiert alt i .weechat til en ny server og startet opp weechat, men den logger seg kun i alt som er på freenode, ikke alle andre nettene jeg har lagt til senere
<RoyK> malin: du bytter til irssi :D
<RoyK> hasj kan føre til batikk... scary
<malin> til batikk?
<malin> det er jo ganske scarry å lese om farene ved alkohol syntes jeg
<malin> men det der et typisk svar RoyK
<malin> jeg kunne f.eks. spurt om hvordan man gjør ditten eller datten i gimp
<malin> også kunne noen svart.
<malin> hvorfor bruker du ikke photoshop i stedet osv :)
 * RoyK lurer på hva malin driver med i dag
<malin> Hun flytter over .weechat-mappa til en annen server
<malin> for å stenge ned hjemmeserveren frem til hun får lagt på ny kjølepasta på den
<malin> :)
<RoyK> for ordens skyld bruker jeg lightroom og gimp
<malin> oki
<malin> altså, det var jo ment  i en spøkefull tone, men har nok hørt det noen ganger før også :p
<malin> eller jeg veit du mente det på spøk også :D
<RoyK> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-16
<praziau> Hello
<citoyen> Hei
<praziau> How are you citoyen?
<citoyen> Bare bra, takk :)
<citoyen> Og du?
<praziau> I dont speak the language yet
<praziau> I just moved here
<citoyen> Hanging out here will be a good opportunity to learn then
<praziau> My wife is norwegian
<praziau> thats why we have decided to move in here
<praziau> what parts of norway are you from?
<citoyen> Bergen
<praziau> Bergen = hills ?
<citoyen> The old norse name was Bjørgvin, which is a combination of "bjørg" = mountain and "vin" = meadow
<citoyen> so, meadow between mountains
<citoyen> which pretty much sums up Bergen's topography
<praziau> interesting.
<praziau> In dutch Bergen means hills as far as I know
<citoyen> In German too
<citoyen> so where are you from?
<praziau> The USA
<citoyen> Where in the USA?
<praziau> We just moved in here, bought a place in Oslo.
<praziau> New York City.
<brik> praziau: you should check out ##norsk then :)
<praziau> Thanks :D
<citoyen> I've been to NY on business once.. saw nothing except the insides of taxis and tv stations :(
<praziau> We got a lovely lovely place overlooking the harbor at the enterance to Oslo
<citoyen> brik: any relation to the company Brik?
<praziau> Cabs and tv sounds like a miserable trip
<brik> didn't know there was a company called Brik
<citoyen> http://brik.no/
<citoyen> small startup
<praziau> http://imgur.com/a/FbcxY
<praziau> some images from our new place
<brik> I should so get a job there.
<praziau> where?
<brik> at brik!
<praziau> What do they do?
<huayra_> hi praziau
<huayra_> been hanging with the Ubuntu NYC team?
<huayra_> catch you later
<Malin> vi får vel bare la de 19 siste være uoversatt, men kan noen sette den online-turen inn på forsdien på ubuntu.no?
<sigurdga> Malin: vet du hvem «noen» er? Hvem som har rettigheter osv?
<Malin> nei
<Malin> desverre
<Malin> men jeg tror f.eks. huayra kanskje har?
<Malin> men egentlig burde jeg vente til 2. juni, men vanskelig å la være :p
<sigurdga> så lenge du ikke trenger å bruke så altformye tid på det selv, bør det vel være greit
<sigurdga> det var dette med den halvtimen per dag, osv… ;)
<Malin> mhm :)
<Malin> så om jeg i dag ikke bruker mer tid enn at man får lagt ut den ubuntu-tour-saken så er det jo nok arbeid for i dag :)
<sigurdga> jeg ville bare få deg til å si noen navn her, sånn at «noen» reagerer
<Malin> sigurdga: det skjønner jeg :)
<Malin> jeg tror kanskje slimG har noe med nettsiden og forum o gjøre, men han er visst ikke online nå
<sigurdga> ja, slimg tok over ganske tidlig, og sitter vel på det fortsatt
<Malin> + evt. å endre bakgrunnsbildet da
<Malin> ok
<Malin> kanskje jeg burde i f.eks. morgen , eller kanskje på søndag eller noe, tatt en titt og funnet ut hvem som har med hva å gjøre, hvem som forstatt er med, og sett hva man evt. trenger
<Malin> av nye engasjerte til diverse oppgaver :)
<sigurdga> ja, og så bør du passe på at det aldri er én som sitter aleine med et ansvar
<sigurdga> sånn at noen kan gjøre noe når han ene er på ferie
<Malin> godt poeng :)
<Malin> hadde vært morro å lagt til en feed på nettsiden til reddit sin ubuntu-side også :)
<sigurdga> Det er mye som er moro. Men sikkert ikke alt SlimG har tid til.
<sigurdga> :)
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> :p
<Malin> men han har kanskje mer tilgang enn meg? For jeg finner enda ikke ut noe om hvordan man kan endre bakgrunnsbilde
<sigurdga> hmm...skavvisee... hadde ikke jeg et passord en gang...
<sigurdga> jeg tror jeg bare hadde innholdsrettigheter
<Malin> ser ut til at themen som nå brukes er ubuntu-drupap-theme
<Malin> men jau, jeg må nesten stikke videre her jeg. Kan ta en titt på det i kveld igjen, med mindre du finner noe ut sigurdga  :)
<sigurdga> får se om jeg får en passord-mail snart
<sigurdga> snakkes
<Malin> ah, den er visst brown som default. Hvordan er det å bruke denne themen? http://drupal.org/project/udtheme-2010
<Malin> snakkes ja :)
<sigurdga> Malin: ser ut som jeg har alle rettigheter på drupal-siten, men for å legge til en ny theme, må jeg kunne det ned til filsystemet på boksen. det krever innlogging. Og da er det vel like greit at SlimG gjør det.
<Simira> Malin: tilgang til ubuntu.no? I hovedsak SlimG/Robert, men skal sjekke om jeg har fått noe server info
<huayra> Malin, tilgang har vel jeg ja, men RObert/SlimG er vel hovedansvarlig
<huayra> det finnes et arbeidsdokument på GDocs som vi bruker på det der
<huayra> Hei Simira, takk for kake og god feiring i morgen! :)
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> nokon heime?
<sigurdga> joda, men sikkert ikke så mange
<RoyK> linux md er ganske rått
<RoyK> setter opp et speil, konverterer det til raid-5, fyller på med litt data i et btrfs-filsystem på det, legger til en disk i fart, utvider, konverterer til raid-6, fyller på, konverterer tilbake til raid-5
<sigurdga> må lese litt om hva det er
<RoyK> http://blog.serverhorror.com/2011/01/27/migrating-raid-levels-in-linux-with-mdadm/
<RoyK> er bare software raid på linux
<RoyK> "bare" ;)
<sigurdga> du får nok kjøpt hardware også :)
<sigurdga> mdadm ser kjekt ut ja
 * RoyK brukte bare en VM
<sigurdga> jeg skulle hatt en slags tredelt beskrivelse: 1 hvordan sette opp raid. 2 hvordan finne igjen ting etter en reinstallasjon eller liknende. 3 hva gjør du når en disk feiler
<sigurdga> men først bør jeg vel ha noen disker :)
 * RoyK har fire 2TB-disker i RAID-5 pluss en spare på hjemmeserveren :)
<RoyK> må bare få bytta ut rot-diskene med en liten SSD og få inn ny kontroller, så kan det kanskje bli seks-sju disker i RAID-6 eller noe sånt
<RoyK> sigurdga: du får si ifra om du trenger disker - vi har noen til salgs på jobb - WD2001FASS - funka heller dårlig med LSI/supermicro SAS expander, så vi måtte bytte en hel haug
<RoyK> selges rimelig :)
<sigurdga> RoyK: Ikke dumt. Jeg har aldri hatt noe tro på WD, men om man skal sette dem i raid er det jo greit
<sigurdga> gidder du å /msg pris per styk for 6-8 stykker? (minstekravet er vel 5, men det skader ikke med mer)
<RoyK> 520+moms=650
<RoyK> minstekravet for RAID-5 på linux er 2 disker ;)
<RoyK> men vi *har* hatt mye feil på de diskene der
<RoyK> men igjen, det er drøyt tre år igjen av fabrikkgarantien
<sigurdga> ok. men jeg må tenke litt på det, da jeg ikke vet om jeg har en maskin å putte dem i engang.
<sigurdga> men det hadde vært gøy da :)
<RoyK> diskene er testa av undertegnede
<RoyK> dvs WD har et test-program som har gjort den jobben
<RoyK> men jeg vil fraråde å bruke dem uten redundans
<RoyK> ikke for det, jeg vil fraråde å bruke enhver disk uten redundans eller god backup :þ
<Malin> sigurdga og huayra okey :)
<Malin> jeg får ikke sett mer på det i dag uansett, men om det er SlimG som har hovedansvaret, så overlater jeg det til han jeg :)
<praziau> hi
* winb changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #Ubuntu-no
<winb> oi. Der snakker vi frihet
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-17
<RoyK> aften
<Atluxity> aften
<blaamann> Aften, og gratulerer med dagen.
<Atluxity> hipp hurra osv
<RoyK> søttende mai er vi så glad i ... http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/05/17/nyheter/innenriks/17_mai/tromso/vold/21642076/
<winb> nå begynner elling 3 på nrk
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-18
<Huffameg> hei! etter at eg oppdaterte til precise (eg må berre lære meg å vente.. sukk) så har det trådlause nettet forsvinne heilt. eg har freista å google litt og forstår at det er fleire som har problem med det, men det ser ut for meg som dei fleste har problem med at ein fell ut eller at tilkoplinga er treig. hos meg har trådlaus-alternativet rett og slett blitt borte.. er det nokon som kan hjelpe meg med dette?
<RoyK> kva seier iwconfig?
<Huffameg> RoyK: lo        no wireless extensions.
<Huffameg> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Malin> ser ikke ut som den finner wlan0 ?
<citoyen> tipper det ikke er drivere til trådløskortet
<Huffameg> jaha? kvakan eg gjere?
<Malin> oppgraderte du ved å installere på nytt eller er det en oppgradering av forrige versjon? om det er en helt ny en, så kan du sjekke ved å søke etter drivere i dash
<Huffameg> nei, oppgraderte førre versjon. er det skilnad?
<Huffameg> det er skikkeleg mongo sidan alt funka heilt perfekt før oppgraderinga..
<Huffameg> og det er faktisk ganske krise ikkje å ha trådlaus
<Huffameg> t
<Malin> Huffameg: nei, altså om du har oppgradert fra en tidligere versjon, burde jo ikke driveren forsvinne
<Huffameg> Malin: er det mogleg å oppdatere den eller reinstallere?
<Malin> usikker. har du sjekket i hardware drivers om det er tilgjengeige drivere for ditt kort der?
<Malin> jeg veit ikke hvilket trådløskort du har eller hvor det stod om andre som hadde samme problemet.
<RoyK> Malin: alle drivere oppgraderes når kjerna oppgraderes
<RoyK> Huffameg: du kan kanskje prøve å starte opp på ei gammal kjerne?
<Huffameg> RoyK: ok? korleis gjer eg det?
<RoyK> Huffameg: i grub-menyen - hald inne (venstre?) shift under oppstart, så skal du få opp ein meny der du kan velje kva kjerne du vil starte på
<Huffameg> RoyK: ja, nettopp.. og halde fram med å gjere det, eller kan det fikse problemet?
<RoyK> berre for å sjå om det hjelper. hvis det gjør, så er det ein bug ein stad, og slike feil kan rapporterast og kanhende rettast ;)
<Malin> RoyK: ja, jeg har selv aldri måttet reinstallere en driver etter en oppgradering av Ubuntu, men bare prøver å sjekke det umulige
<RoyK> Huffameg: pastebin kva lsof har å seie
<Huffameg> RoyK: eg veit ikkje om eg fekk med meg alt her, men: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994411/
<RoyK> eh - min feil, lshw ;)
<RoyK> sudo lshw
<Huffameg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/994421/
<Huffameg> RoyK: eg trur ikkje eg fekk alt her heller..
<RoyK> nei, men nok, har du lest den her? http://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px
<RoyK> du har ein "product: BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller", og det kan verke som at det er problem med styreprogramvaren for den der, litt for mange om beinet...
<Huffameg> RoyK: hmm.. eg tykkjer det er litt uklart kva eg skal gjere..
<Huffameg> og er ikkje dette for 11.10? der funka det jo fint
<RoyK> å..
<RoyK> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working
<Huffameg> ok. eg freistar den fyrste løysinga
<RoyK> den frå http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working ?
<RoyK> eller "ho frå" (seier han og skjemmast litt for språkfeilen)
<Huffameg> :)
<Huffameg> ja, den
<Huffameg> men.. når eg køyrer sudo echo b43 >> /etc/modules så får eg berre beskjeden bash: /etc/modules: Ikke tilgang
<Huffameg> RoyK: eg veit ikkje kva som gjekk gale
<RoyK> ja, sidan 'echo b43' er den som blir køyrt av sudo, mens omdirigeringa og skrivinga til /etc/modules blir køyrt av brukaren din
<Huffameg> ?
<RoyK> men start eit interaktivt sudo-skall (sudo -i) og gjer der derfrå
<RoyK> gjer *det* derfrå
<Huffameg> ok. reboot
<Huffameg> RoyK: nei, ikkje noko hell som eg kan sjå..
<RoyK> hm.. ikkje noko meir frå iwconfig heller?
<Huffameg> nope..
<Huffameg> faktisk litt krise
<RoyK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/989610
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 989610 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 fails to install broadcom STA drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RoyK> Huffameg: noko meir hell med den?
<Solskogen> RoyK: er du der?
<RoyK> ja
<Solskogen> RoyK: off-topic, mene, du har jo rotet en del med zfs. størrelse på log-device, har du tanker der?
<RoyK> størrelse på SLOG?
<RoyK> type, halvparten av ARC er maks som blir brukt
<RoyK> dvs litt mindre enn halvparten av minne
<RoyK> i praksis funker mye mindre med mindre du har veldig mye skriving til systemet
<Solskogen> ok - jeg har nemlig 64GB minne i en maskin og en log-device på 15GB - syntes det kanskje er i meste laget
<RoyK> hva slags SLOG?
<Solskogen> SSD
<RoyK> ja, men hva slags SSD ;)
<Solskogen> spørsmålet er om jeg heller skal fjerne hele log-devicen og heller bruke plassen til cache istedenfor (cache allerede på 40GB)
<RoyK> å bruke roterende ræk for SLOG er litt fåfengt
<Solskogen> OCZ-AGILITY3
<Solskogen> cache og log er altså på samme ssd
<RoyK> om du har l2arc og slog på samme enhet, vil jeg anbefale kanskje 4GB til slog
<RoyK> eller mindre
<RoyK> spørs på hvor mye skriving det er til den
<Solskogen> kan du forklare hvorfor? :-)
<RoyK> maks 30 sekunder skriving blir cacha til slog
<Solskogen> 4GB it is
<RoyK> spørs hva slags server du har, os, zfs-implementasjon osv
<Solskogen> FreeBSD 9.0 - v28
<Solskogen> den er til hjemmebruk så den er ikke i 100% i bruk hele tiden
<RoyK> jeg vet ikke så mye om fbsd og zfs, men regner med at det stemmer greit med openindiana og solaris - om du har lite skriving til poolen, så kan slogen være ganske liten
<RoyK> for en hjemmeserver vil nok 1GB holde lenge
<Solskogen> ok. takk for innspill, det setter jeg pris på :)
<RoyK> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-19
<Malin> dette er jo irriternede. Installerer wine, og da fjerner den skype
<RoyK> huh?
<Malin> mhm :S
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/QM3MwRNr
<Malin> det andre pussige er når jeg bruker dosbox, så fungerer visst ikke keyboradet særlig bra i fullscreen
<Kagee> Så ... hvordan bestemmer jeg hvilken skjerm xfce4-panel skal dukke opp på ?
<Kagee> Jeg har byttet fra Displayport til DVI på den ene skjermen min, og fordi den da byttet navn (i xrandr) så dukker panelene opp på en skjerm som ikke finnes
<Kagee> xfce4-panel -p for å vise panelinstillinger. TIL.
<superos> Kagee: Funker Displayport med Ubuntu?
<superos> Har aldri fått det til å fungere på min jobb HP Desktop.
<Kagee> Mja
<Kagee> Den funker på mitt AMD-kort.
<superos> Tror det er nvidia på jobbPC'n min.
<Kagee> Meeeeeeener den funker med lukkede drivere også, men har ikke brukt dem på en god stund
<Kagee> Da kan jeg ikke hjelpe deg.
<Kagee> Jeg har kjørt min tredje skjerm via vga/dvi-til-displayport-adaptere (aktive, så de skal være ~= vanlig DP) i et år
<superos> ok
<RoyK> AAAAARGH
<RoyK> bytta strømforsyning på hjemmeserveren og den ene disken slapp ut røyk
<RoyK> BAD BAD PSU
 * jo-erlend forklarer at waawaa, i likhet med *sofa og endel andre, bare er grums fra hans egen fortid og ikke er her for å gjøre noe bra for noen, men bare for å forsøple. 
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: hyggelig å se deg igjen, håper du har hatt en fin 17. mai osv
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, hei. Jeg er ikke så nasjonalistisk anlagt, så jeg skyr litt unna sånne dager. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg har brukt endel tid på å lese gjennom logger og se på hva som faktisk har skjedd, for jeg var like overrasket som noen annen over at jeg trakk meg. Men da jeg begynte å se på tidspunktene så begynte det å demre. Også dukket GladSofa opp på nicklista og da var det helt krystallklart. Disse tullingene har fulgt etter meg i årevis på internet.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at det er mer enn litt bekymringsfullt at ingen stiller opp som ny kontaktperson. Det er jo nødt til å være en eller annen som studerer media og kommunikasjon som ønsker seg den slags typen erfaring?
<RoyK> jaha
<RoyK> jeg kan stille på teknisk
<RoyK> men tviler på at jeg kan være spesielt god talsperson
<jo-erlend> jeg kan skrive skyggetaler? :)
<RoyK> jeg kan tale til Folket
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> Jeg elsker fri programvare og Ubuntu i en så stor grad, at jeg er villig til å bruke resten av livet til å kjempe for det. Men resten av livet betyr omtrent det samme for meg som en meter betyr for en gummiselger. Vi har ingen kontaktperson og vi har ingen alternativer. Vi har bare én web-mann. Han er flink, men det er ikke bra nok.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity er antakelig mannen som kan fikse dette, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> av erfaring, er det citoyen jeg aller, aller helst skulle ha sett som kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge. Hun er rå. Hun har teknisk kompetanse og forstår språk på en helt annen måte. Mitt første valg, er helt klart henne.
 * RoyK vil ikke stille som kontaktperson
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo hva vi vil at en kontaktperson skal være. Er det glemte skolesekker det er snakk om, eller er det å være forberedt når pressen begynner å spørre? For de kommer til å begynne å spørre. Harald Bromback i Digi.no, for eksempel, sa det jo rett ut, at de var veldig interesserte i Ubuntu, men at det aldri før hadde vært synlig hvem de skulle henvende seg til.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du er ikke gammal nok for å få min stemme  uansett :)
<jo-erlend> vi bør også se på facebook. Det er tross alt tre ganger så mange der som det er her, nå for tiden.
<jo-erlend> og nå kommer xt og da skal jeg ta kvelden, tror jeg.
<xt> ?
<RoyK> heh - ikke gammel nok?
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-20
<Atluxity> Atluxity: jeg er mannen som fikser hva_
<Atluxity> ?
<brik> være kontaktperson?
<Atluxity> aha.. vel, nei.. jeg har allerede for mye å gjøre
<sigurdga> men... Malin har da begynt å ta kontrollen. men det vet kanskje ikke jo-erlend, som ikke er her så ofte lenger?
<Malin> Jeghar ikke prata med han nei
<Malin> men virket da som Jo-Erlend vil ha citoyen som ny kontaktperson
<Atluxity> den viktigste egenskapen til en kontaktperson er en person som vil være det selv, og har tid og overskudd til å gå ordentlig inn for det
<Atluxity> ellers så virker det som om jo-erlend leser en del logger, om det publiseres denslags fra denne kanalen
<Malin> ja
<Atluxity> Har Ubuntu Norge hatt noen fysiske møter hvor folk har fått hilse ordentlig osv?
<Malin> ikke det jeg veit. Det burde jo vært sånne møter også.
<Malin> jeg mener nå det burde været et skikkelig styre med skikkelig valg av representanter, etc jeg da
<Atluxity> det hjelper veldig på sammarbeidsklimaet å ha møtt folk ansikt til ansikt
<Malin> absolutt
<Atluxity> jeg, via NUUG og OLUG planlegger å ha sommerfest i juli, da håper jeg Ubuntu Norge også kunne tenke seg å bli med
<Atluxity> kommer tilbake når tid og sted er fastsatt
<Malin> når i juli blir det? Jeg har veldig lyst å treffe andre i Ubuntu osv, men jeg veit ikke om jeg er i nærheten av Oslo hele juli
<Malin> ok
<Atluxity> jeg vil prøve å få landa det på 10. juli
<Atluxity> bursdagen til Nikolai Tesla
<Malin> ah, kul dato
<Malin> men ikke fullt så sikkert jeg er rett i nærheten av Oslo, men om jeg er det ,så skal jeg notere med datoen når den er klar :)
<superos_ux31> Atluxity: Setter dere opp live streaming fra disse møtene? Sammen med en chat-kanal kan det være en måte for andre å delta.
<Malin> det hadde vært kult
<Atluxity> superos_ux31: fra sommerfesten?
<Atluxity> det er gjerne utendørs, med grilling i en park, så da er det dårlig med live streaming
<Atluxity> men NUUG sine mld medlemsmøter tar vi opptak av, og streamer
<superos_ux31> Atluxity: Hehe, tenkte på vanlige møter og de streamer der jo.
<superos_ux31> Men stream fra sommerfesten også :-)
<Atluxity> kanskje med en mobil eller laptop, eller noe slikt moderne og propreitært
<superos_ux31> Hvilken programvare bruker dere ellers til streaming?
<Atluxity> vi har gjerne to videokilder, en vga-grabber som står mellom prosjektoren og presentasjons-maskinen, og et kamera. Disse gir DV-strømmer, som via DVswitch-suiten blir gjort om til ethernet-strøm og mixet realtime, den ferdige DV-strømmen blir så plukket opp av en server der vi har presentasjonen (HiOA) som konverterer til ogg og streamer via oggcast
<Atluxity> så har vi også to lydkilder, en trådløs mygg-mikrofon på presentøren og en trådløs håndholdt. Mottageren kan enten være koblet rett til kameraet (en mic per kanal, høyre eller venstre), men vi har de hovedsaklig koblet til en liten lydmikser som via XLR-overfører lyden til kameraet, som gjør lyden til en del av sin dv-strøm
<Atluxity> ganske overkill oppsett egentlig
<Malin> tror jeg ville følt meg overvåket om det ble tatt opp lyd + bilde fra en fest. på et møte blir detj o noe annet men
<Atluxity> godt poeng
<Malin> mhm
<Atluxity> superos_ux31: fikk du svar du var ute etter? :P
<Malin> altså på et møte blir det noe annet, for da er det jo hensiktsmessig at flere får se og delta som ikke kan komme
<Malin> men om jeg visste de streama både lyd + bilde fra en fest, ville jeg kanskje holdt meg unna kameraet :)
<superos_ux31> Atluxity: Jepp. Driver litt med streaming selv. Dvs gjør klart amazon-server, lager til publiseringssidene og deretter bare sender amazon public dns til studiogjengen.
<Atluxity> ok
<superos_ux31> Atluxity: Kunne tenkt meg en fri løsning til dette. Det er derfor jeg spurte deg.
<superos_ux31> Vi bruker Wowza og Wirecast som de to viktigste komponentene.
<Malin> om det ikke finnes, kanksje det er noe å jobbe med fremmover, en open source variant
<superos_ux31> Prøvde oss på Flumotion også en gang uten hell.
<Atluxity> http://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/Videoteam
<Atluxity> her vi i NUUG har hentet mye av vår prossess fra
<Atluxity> poenget er at klippet skal være ferdig produsert når vi pakker sammen sakene våre
<Atluxity> når vi kommer hjem så laster vi opp rå-fila, kjører en håndfull scripts, så er den klar til publisering
<Atluxity> ting som skal skje i post skjer ikke
<Atluxity> sjekk forøvrig #nuug-video og #frikanalen
<Atluxity> der er det engasjerte friprog-video-folk
<superos_ux31> I tillegg til selve hardware og software så er det noe filmteknisk som skal til for å få gode opptak. Synes det mangler en del der når jeg ser på opptak fra FOSS-konferanser.
<superos_ux31> Men de blir vel flinkere der også etterhvert.
<superos_ux31> Atluxity: Takk for lenker og tips!
<Atluxity> np
<citoyen> Malin: ad backlog, jeg har gitt beskjed for lengst om at jeg ikke har kapasitet til å gjøre en god jobb som kontaktperson
<Malin> citoyen: ok
<citoyen> og Atluxity har rett, den viktigste egenskapen er nok at man har både lyst og tid på en gang
<citoyen> (å være god på kommunikasjon hjelper nok litt også)
<Malin> jeg har lyst, men jeg veit at jeg ikke har kapasitet på nivå med Jo-Erlend
<Malin> jaf
<Malin> *ja
<citoyen> ingen kan være akkurat lik som sin forgjenger
<citoyen> man må finne og forme sin egen rolle
<citoyen> du har vært aktiv og konstruktiv her lenge, det i seg selv er en god kvalifikasjon
<citoyen> og så er det viktigere å tenke "Hvordan kan vi gjøre dette bra?" enn "Hvordan ville min forgjenger ha løst denne oppgaven?"
<Malin> ja. Jeg har jo noen ideer til hvordan dette kan funke og hvordan man kan fordele oppgavene utover slik at det ikke blir alt på en osv
<Malin> mhm
<citoyen> generelt er jeg tilhenger av gjørokrati.. de som er med å gjøre jobben, har innflytelse på hvordan den blir gjort
<citoyen> de andre kan sitte ned og holde kjeft
<citoyen> eller, de kan selvsagt komme med innspill
<Malin> mhm :)
<Malin> det er gode ideer
<Malin> og en her foreslo, jeg husker ikke hvem, men at det alltid var minst 2 som hadde ansvar for noe, i fall en var syk, etc :)
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> også lurt å ha tydelige ansvarsområder, og tydelige rutiner på hvordan man følger opp ting som ikke blir gjort
<Malin> mhm
<Malin> jeg veit at SlimG har ansvaret for ubuntu.no men veit ikke om flere
<Malin> det hadde også vært fint om det var 1 eller 2 som kunne være pr-folk, om presse henvender seg f.eks.
<Malin> og andre ansvarsområder
<citoyen> jepp
<Malin> det er egentilg mange muligheter
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> og man får aldri gjort alt man vil
<citoyen> så man må prioritere
<Malin> mhm
<brik> om det er mange i Trondheim, så kanskje det hadde gått an med et møte der og?
<Malin> gjerne for meg :)
<Malin> men veit ikke hvor mange her som holder til i Trondheim?
<brik> <- en her
<Malin> da er vi 2
<Malin> jeg veit at dagerik bor her også
<Malin> så var vi 3
<Atluxity> Malin: høres ut som om du er beste kandidat så langt
<Malin> Atluxity: takk
<Malin> men det betinger at folk stiller opp, rett og slett fordi jeg ikke har masse kapasitet :) så jeg får organisere litt
<Atluxity> uansett har dere allierte i NUUG, si ifra om det skulle være noe ressurser dere trenger
<Atluxity> f.eks har jeg tilgang til møterom i Nydalen, dersom dere skulle ønske et stille sted å møtes. Evnt så pleier div pubber å fungere også
<Atluxity> hva jobber du med til daglig, forresten?
<Malin> ah, så flott å høre
<Malin> jeg er informatikkstudent
<Malin> NUUG står for?
<Malin> hm.. jeg googlet :)
<Malin> Norwegian UNIX User group
<Atluxity> Vi har holdt på en stund
<Atluxity> I formålsparagrafen vår står det bl.a. "Stimulere til øket bruk av UNIX, åpne systemer og fri programvare." - der vi definerer UNIX til å dekke linux, freebsd osv
<Malin> ah
<Atluxity> så det å bistå Ubuntu Norge mener jeg lett kan forsvares å bruke ressurser på
<Malin> ja, om dere anerkjenner noe med linux-kjerne som unix, burde det jo være naturlig
<Malin> da Ubuntu jo er den største distroen for tiden
<Malin> jeg har liksom alltid brukt å si at det ikke er det samme, men forskjellene er kanskje ikke så store? Jeg er uansett interessert i samarbeid
<Atluxity> vi har vel i det siste hatt mye mer fokus på frie systemer og fri programvare i det siste
<Malin> aha
<Malin> hadde vært gøy å prøvd noe bsd-relatert
<Atluxity> *Ã¥pne systemer
<Atluxity> hvor studerer du?
<Malin> ntnu
<Atluxity> meh, på tide å legge seg
<Atluxity> vi prekast :)
<Malin> ja :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-13
<Mathias> noen av dere som er i tromsø og har en pisk til overs? :P
<lolgnu> Mathias: pisk?
<Mathias> lolgnu: jepp
<Mathias> posten trenger pisking
<Malinux> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/test-ubuntu-13-04/133060/4
<Malinux> er alltid en i kommentarfeltet som til tross for å ha prøvd diverse linus-distroer ikke får til noe som helst
<Malinux> *linux
<lolgnu> Malinux: grafikkdriverene i 13.04 er skuffende
<pineappl1> RoyK: mdstat --> http://sprunge.us/aQLH
<RoyK> whee
<pineappl1> Forsøkte å sette igang grow sakeb i dag tidlig, som jeg skulle? men noe merkelig skjedde
<pineappl1> :P
<Malinux> hva da?
<Malinux> lolgnu: ok. det aner jeg ikke noe om, men det kan jo tenkes. Det virker derimot som at personen i tråden har hatt problemer en stund
<pineappl1> Er noe herk med ssh på mobilen, kan poste mer konkret når jeg kommer hjem. Men det lover vel bra at den er ferdig adda i raidet?
<Malinux> nå skal jeg jo ikke påstå at min Ubuntu-hverdag er problemfri, men ikke så gærn som denne fyren. Syntes synd på han jeg. Kanskje jeg skulle gitt han en klem
 * pineappl1 gir Malinux en klem, skjer?
<Malinux> tihi, takk :)
<Malinux> skjer ikke så mye akkurat nå
<Malinux> enn der da pineappl1 ?
<pineappl1> ok, ikke mye her eller :-P
<pineappl1> Hører på P5 oslo
<lolgnu> Jeg har betalt veiavgift!
<lolgnu> Nå kan jeg kjøre med litt mindre angst :P
<Malinux> ok. jeg hører på nrk alltid nyheter
<Malinux> lolgnu: klart :) betaler du veiavgifta så blir veiene mye rettere. De som ikke har betalt kjører jo på svingete og dårlige veier
<pineappl1> lolgnu: Forferdelige greier, står fortstt 800 i gjeld til mora mi
<Malinux> men kjøpe disk må man ha råd til ;)
<pineappl1> hehe :-)
<pineappl1> Jeg har pengene til det nå, har bare ikke fått overført dem
<pineappl1> :)
<lolgnu> Sprit og maskinvare er det alltid penger til :P
<Malinux> ah :)
<pineappl1> hehe, drikker ikke, så jeg kan kjøpe enda mer maskinvare ^^
<lolgnu> Jeg har også sluttet å drikke, men ble tvunget med på pils i går
<pineappl1> Hehe, har aldri rørt så mye som en boks cide, eller såvidt!
<pineappl1> cider*
<pineappl1> Eller hvordan det skrives
<lolgnu> Jeg og en kompis brukte å kjøpe en kasse øl eller to og drikke hele natten.
<RoyK> lolgnu: i gode gamle dager for ei ukes tid siden eller så? ;)
<pineappl1> Hehe
<lolgnu> Med untak av i går har jeg ikke drukket på sånn 10 dager. Sparer opp helsa siden min andre kjæreste kommer å besøker oss, og da vil jeg være i best mulig form.
<Solskogen> gøyere å drikke egenprodusert øl (og cider)
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660673/ <-- trist disk...
<Malinux> svensk jente som måtte drikke en blanding av rengjøringsmiddel og noe annet rart fordi foreldrene mente hun var en heks og det var eneste måten å hjelpe henne på
<pineappl1> Malinux: Hvorfor trodde de det? Stakkars, overlevde?
<Brik> mange kjærester har du?
<pineappl1> Brik: jeg? 0
<Brik> lolgnu
<pineappl1> :-P
<Brik> siden han sier "min andre kjæreste"
<pineappl1> 2 tror jeg :-P
<Brik> ja minst to...
<lolgnu> Brik: bare 2
 * pineappl1 tarvden ene kjæresten til lolgnu :)
<lolgnu> nei, nå skal jeg endelig få begge på samme plass
<Malinux> pineappl1: ja, såvidt jeg fikk med meg var det hun som nå var blitt eldre som gikk til sak
<Malinux> var i sverige
<Malinux> ah, det sa jeg visst
<pineappl1> Malinux: ah ok
<RoyK> "trodde hun var heks"
 * RoyK lurer på hva definisjonen av "heks" er i disse dager
<Malinux> ja...
<Malinux> godt spørsmål
<Malinux> veit om folk som passer til noen av beskrivelsene
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> men er nok ikke noe vaskemiddel og prester og sånt kan gjøre stort med :)
<RoyK> utrolig hva du kan få til med sterke vaskemidler brukt riktig ;)
<pineappl1> RoyK trollmann, formula for å utvide lagringsplassen i raidet er bare mdadm /dev/md0 --grow ?
<pineappl1> :)
<RoyK> pineappl1: først legger du til en disk med --add, så --grow --raid-devices=x
<pineappl1> --raid-devices= var satt til 3 forrige gang, øke med 1 selvom jeg bare har 3 disker?
<RoyK> pineappl1: hadde du en 2TB til liggende, eller hvordan var det igjen?
<pineappl1> La til den jeg fikk fra deg, siden den var tom, i håp om å kunne utvide plassen slik at jeg kunne legge over dataene fra den siste disken for deretter å legge til den også i raidet
<RoyK> ah, sånn ja
<RoyK> sec - skal bare teste her
<pineappl1> ok, takk, får bestille en satacontroller så snart lommeboka strekker til igjen
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: jeg har etpar sånne http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181131215853
<RoyK> dvs ikke akkurat den
<RoyK> men funker sikkert
<RoyK> tar bare litt tid å få den
<lolgnu> Bør de ikke ha mer enn to porter?
<RoyK> hvorfor det_
<RoyK> ?
<lolgnu> 8 sata porter blir litt lite?
<RoyK> kan jo kjøpe noe fint med ørten porter, men ofte har du jo plass til noen 2-port-kontrollere ;)
<lolgnu> 1 esata, 2 til rota, 3-4 til lagring, 1 til cdrom, og så vil du jo gjerne kunne ha en 10-12 disker i en maskin
 * RoyK har en ssd til rota, 6+1 disker i raid-6+spare, og har brukt knapt halvparten av plassen
 * pineappl1 kjører ikke rommen på sata, så det går finfint :P
<RoyK> rom?
<pineappl1> disk rommen*
<pineappl1> drevet*
<pineappl1> eprom!
<RoyK> ellers kan du jo kjøpe noe sånt, da, men det blir jo fort litt dyrere http://www.ebay.com/itm/LSI-MegaRAID-9260-8i-8-port-6Gbs-RAID-Controller-Converted-From-IBM-M5014-/281103462113?pt=US_Computer_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item4173126ee1
<pineappl1> Tja, har ikke så mange plasser igjen til harddisker nå, dene ene slotten kan jeg ikke bruke pga skjermkortet
<pineappl1> Men kan jo la ssd'en ligge løs, den tar vel ikke skade av det kanskje
<RoyK> gaffateip!
<pineappl1> :)
<pineappl1> Men da bruker jeg --raid-devices=n+1?
<RoyK> pineappl1: mdadm --grow --raid-devices=3 --force --backup-file=/var/log/raid-backup.log /dev/md0
<pineappl1> mdadm --detail /dev/md0|sprunge --> http://sprunge.us/jAFU
<RoyK> gjorde en test nå
<RoyK> ferdigkjørt om 15 min
<pineappl1> mdadm: /dev/md0: no change requested
<RoyK> ja, du har jo tre disker
<RoyK> så utvid til 4
<RoyK> pineappl1: bare husk at raid != backup - du kan miste alt du har der om du mister to disker, eller gjør noe dumt
<RoyK> så bruk noe sånt som crashplan.com i tillegg
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/Dhef hm?
<RoyK> hm... rart
<RoyK> ta bort bitmap, da
<pineappl1> Bitmap must be removed before shape can be changed
<pineappl1> ahok
<RoyK> pineappl1: om du skal legge til mange disker, så bør du vurdere raid6. på linux-raid-mailinglista er det henvendelser rimelig jevnlig med "help to recover raid5 after double disk failure"
<pineappl1> «mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --bitmap none» ?
<RoyK> --bitmap=none, tror jeg
<pineappl1> mdadm: Need to backup 384K of critical section..
<lolgnu> Er crashplan en sånn ting som er evig?
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror ikke noe er evig :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: mdstat?
<lolgnu> Nei, men noen betaler du en per gb, og så kan du laste det ned så mye du vil
<lolgnu> noen betaler du måndetlig
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/VCDZ ?
<RoyK> ja, der skjedde det jo ikke stort...
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660829/
<lolgnu> $4 per månde?
<RoyK> fra min test-vm
<pineappl1> Nå står det jo UUU_
<RoyK> ja, men størrelsen er den samme
<pineappl1> mdadm: /dev/md0 is performing resync/recovery and cannot be reshaped
<RoyK> mdstat igjen?
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/HjDZ
<RoyK> ...og der var min test-vm ferdig - begynte med 2x1GB i RAID-5, utvida med --raid-devices=3 --force, og nå er det degraderte raidet på 2GB
<RoyK> pineappl1: uh...
<RoyK> pineappl1: ikke så bra...
<lolgnu> pineappl1: når jeg skrudde på en ting sluttet den med sånt
<RoyK> pineappl1: hvilken versjon av ubuntu? jeg tester på raringen
<pineappl1> Debian Squeeze
<pineappl1> 3.2.0-0.bpo.4-amd64
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hvordan er båndbredden til crashplan?
<RoyK> ikke så veldig bra :P
<lolgnu> dvs?
<RoyK> det har fått rimelig mye kritikk for opplastingshastigheten
<RoyK> dvs at jeg brukte vel en måneds tid på å laste opp etpar terabyte
<lolgnu> Nettsiden deres var jo gørrtreg
<RoyK> restore går greit
<lolgnu> jeg tror jeg har 50GB jeg vil ha solid backup av
<RoyK> 50GB er ikke noe problem
<RoyK> men om det raidet ditt - litt usikker nå...
<RoyK> prøv #linux-raid - kanskje noen vet
<RoyK> det virka jo fint i mine tester
<RoyK> så håper jeg ikke har kødda til noe for deg :S
<pineappl1> hm
<lolgnu> RoyK: Laster ned, gratis månde med trail burde jo funke fint
<RoyK> jau
<pineappl1> fdisk output
<pineappl1> Disk /dev/mapper/raid-data: 2000.4 GB
<pineappl1> Disk /dev/md0: 4000.8 GB
<pineappl1> Er det riktig?
<RoyK> da er det vel utvida, da...
<RoyK> da kan du utvide pv-en
<RoyK> pvresize
<pineappl1> asså - http://sprunge.us/WTBV slik ser den ut, pvresize?
<pineappl1> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36504/how-to-create-a-software-raid-array-in-windows-7/ :-P
<pineappl1> Med bilder og greier :)
<RoyK> har ikke du lvm på den der?
<lolgnu> sølte vann på laptoppen
<lolgnu> fuuu
<RoyK> pastebin pvscan, lvscan og vgscan
<lolgnu> tastaturet døde
<RoyK> lolgnu: tok tastaturet på en laptop en gang med champagne :P
<RoyK> ...og etter rep og alt, så overtok ei venninne gamlelaptoppen, og gjorde det samme kunstverket med tilsvarende dyre dråper
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/cTWc
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/AGDA
<pineappl1> http://sprunge.us/HaGQ
<RoyK> ja, da bruker du pvresize for å gjøre pv-en større, og så bruker du lvresize for å forstørre det logiske volumet
<RoyK> pv == physical volume
<pineappl1> Skjønner ikke, vil helst unngå å gjøre noe feil i noe som ikke er test
<RoyK> LVM består av tre ting, volumgrupper, som har medlemmer som er fysiske volumer
<RoyK> og logiske volumer oppå gruppa
<RoyK> du har ei volumgruppe - VG - med ett fysisk volum, md0
<lolgnu> nå fant jeg ut hvorfor hårføner er en dårlig ide....
<RoyK> det fysiske volumet har en registrert størrelse, tatt fra da det ble laga
<RoyK> nå er mediet hvor det volumet ligger, blitt større
<RoyK> så kjør pvresize /dev/md0
<RoyK> så vil den tilpasse PV-en den nye størrelsen til md0
<pineappl1> aha, oki
<RoyK> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/video/2013/may/13/hadfield-david-bowie-space-oddity-video
<pineappl1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI
<pineappl1> Stilig den der, er ikke juks? :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: må stikke om fem minutter, så om du lurer på noe mer om det raidet, så må du være rask...
<pineappl1> 1k8 min å vente i /proc/mdstat nå, så får vente og se. Takk for hjelpen!
<RoyK> :)
<pineappl1> Har satt watch på den og forstørra mdtstat på egen skjerm :D
<pineappl1> mdstat*
<Mathias> gjett hva dom ploppet innom postkontoret her
<lolgnu> kan visst få et år gratis crashplan
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, en e-post?
<lolgnu> CrashPlan virker litt håpløst
<lolgnu> disconecter flere ganger enn den har lastet opp mb
<lolgnu> 3.6MB lastet opp, 9 reconnect
<lolgnu> der gikk den tilbake til 0...
<Mathias> Malinux: kabinettet
<Mathias> *litt* større enn forventet
<Malinux> Mathias: aha, så det kom et kabinett inn på posten? :D fett
 * Malinux er sånn halveisp å jakt etter ny server-hardware. dvs. jeg kommer ikke til å kjøpe noe nå, men jeg kunne tenkt meg å vite hva jeg skal kjøpe når jeg kommer dit at jeg kan/vil/orker
<Malinux> hadde jo vært kjekt med et kabinett som har hotswap fra forsiden f.eks. til disker
<Malinux> Mathias: hvilket kabinett har du kjøpt foresten?
<lolgnu> stapp en icy box inn i den?
<SlimG_> Malinux: HP ProLiant MicroServer koster litt over 2K og har støtte for 4 sata300 disker via hver sin hotswap caddy
<SlimG_> Om du ikke trenger nevneverdig CPU-kraft
<Malinux> men kan man utvide til f.eks. 8 disker?
<Malinux> jeg vil jo gjerne ha litt utvidelsesmuligheter
<SlimG_> Malinux: Nope
<Malinux> damn
<Malinux> kanskje gå fra 2TB-disker til 4TB etterhvert da
<SlimG_> Malinux: 3.5" disker du vil bruke?
<Malinux> mhm
<SlimG_> softraid?
<Malinux> har jo en server nå. den har 4 2-TB-disker i raid
<Malinux> ja, software-raid
<Malinux> i raid-6
<lolgnu> RoyK: CrashPlan+ Unlimited 1YR 1 year 05/13/2014
<lolgnu> RoyK: 13 månder gratis, da kan jeg jo teste om det funker :P
<SlimG_> Malinux: 09xTQROQwlKTc
<SlimG_> La oss prøve på nytt
<SlimG_> Malinux: HP ProLiant DL360e Gen8 E5-2407
<Mathias> halve-isp
<SlimG_> Ser den koster 9500 og støtter 8 3.5" disker
<Mathias> er en nzxt phantom 820
<Mathias> 6 hdd bays, 4 5,25 (ene kan fjernes så det er faktisk en skillevegg inni der)
<Mathias> så skal kjøpe en sånn 5-in-3
<Mathias> Malinux: *poke*
<Malinux> ah, jeg leste noe på nett og eh, forsvant inn i en slags indre verden her hvor ubuntu-no bare var en fjern drøm av en tapt tid
<Malinux> men nå er jeg her :)
<Malinux> pussig at prisen er nesten 4 ganger høyere når man dobler antall disker
<Malinux> men det er kanskje noe annet snadder i den som øker prisen
<Malinux> men en sånn pizzaeske er jo veldig plassbesparende. Kan jo passe rett inn i et skap
<Malinux> klesskap eller lignende
<lolgnu> riv ned kleskapet, opp med rackskap
<Malinux> jeg vil gjerne ha begge deler
<Malinux> kan man få tak på tomme pizzaesker slik at man kan snekre sammen noe selv?
<lolgnu> Det finnes vel pizza-selskaper i trondheim?
<Mathias> Malinux: hvor mange disker skal du ha?
<lolgnu> dolly, eller peppes?
<Malinux> dolly, peppes og pizzaekspressen
<Malinux> nå bor jeg ikke i Trondheim lengere
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg har 4, men hadde jo vært fint å kunne utvida
<Mathias> Malinux: nzxt phantom 820, værsågod
<Malinux> men kanskje 4 plasser holder om jeg f.eks. bytter fra 2TB-disker til f.eks. 4TB-disker
<Mathias> gigastort kabinett :P
<Mathias> såvidt det gikk inn i bilen :P
<Mathias> den*
<Malinux> det så jo temmelig fett ut :D
<Malinux> så blir jo spørsmålet. Kan alle disker nåes fra forsiden?
<Mathias> blir bare 5 hvis du går for 5-in-3
<Mathias> men alle diskene kan nåes fra høyresiden
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> og da kan man ha hotswap?
<Malinux> evt. så får jeg tenke etter om jeg trenger å hotswappe eller om jeg kan tillatte halvtime nedetid mens jeg bytter en disk
<Malinux> er jo ikke serveren til dnb-nor eller noe sånt
<Mathias> du kan jo bare nappe ut den ene disken "manuelt" da
<lolgnu> Malinux: Ikke lett å følge med hvor alle bor
<lolgnu> dnb har nedetid ukentlig
<lolgnu> Å betale regninger mellom 4 og 5 er et herk
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> jeg opplever sjeldent nedetid da :P
<Malinux> lolgnu: nei :)
<Malinux> Mathias: det går jo det :)
<lolgnu> Malinux: Eneste jeg kan si med sikkerhet hvor befinner seg er RoyK
<Malinux> lolgnu: hvordan kan du si det med sikkerhet? Ser du han i levende live kanskje?
<lolgnu> jeg har kjøpt hardware et par ganger, og da var han på samme plass
<Malinux> ah :)
<Malinux> RoyK har alt mulit av hardware liggende har jeg inntrykk av
<Mathias> henger det vel i taket
<Malinux> nei, mener å huske at det ikke hang noe fra taket
<Mathias> kanskje han har "supended ceiling"
<Malinux> kan jo tenkes
<Mathias> tak under taket, og imellom er det edderkopper og hardware :P
<Malinux> hm...
<RoyK> dag
<RoyK> Malinux: så et kabinett på digital impuls med plass til 8 disker internt - fint utført også
<RoyK> SlimG_: eh - den der *bråker*, og så vidt jeg vet, har ikke Malinux noe rack...
<pineappl1> Har digital impuls kun nettbutikk eller har de fysisk butikk også? Da jeg var i oslo prøvde jeg å sjekke om jeg fant en butikk, men det jeg kom til var et kontor tror jeg :P
<RoyK> butikk i møllergata
<RoyK> fin butikk :)
<RoyK> http://www.1881.no/datamaskiner-og-utstyr-forhandler/datamaskiner-og-utstyr-forhandler-oslo/datamaskiner-og-utstyr-forhandler-oslo-sentrum/digital-impuls-as_100074179S1/kart/
<RoyK> SlimG_: og så er det visst plass til 8 disker, ja, men 2,5" - du får ikke mer enn 4 3,5"-disker inn i 1U
<pineappl1> hehe, ok, kanskje jeg var så trangsynt at jeg ikke så det, jeg var i møllergata! xD
<pineappl1> Men så på mobilskjermen for å finne frem
<RoyK> gå inn møllergata fra stortorget, gå ett kvartal og kanskje 100m lenger, så ligger det på venstre hånd
<Malinux> hm, jeg gikk en gang forbi et kjøpesenter en del ganger uten åf inne det
<RoyK> husker en bil som stoppa 200m fra storosenteret og dama spurte om jeg visst hvor senteret lå ;)
<pineappl1> *fnis* :D
<Malinux> :D
 * Malinux skal ikke si noe....
<pineappl1> Var en på facebook, den "sosiale" siden for skolen jeg går på, nith hvor en lurte på om det var noen ubuntu-kyndige der. Han hadde lagt ut en video hvor det så ut som han forsøkte å boote med en ssd slik jeg hadde problemer da jeg ikke hadde fstrim eller discard på
<Malinux> har leta etter to ting i dag som lå rett foran nesa mi
<pineappl1> Men det viste seg at han skulle boote gparted live disk
<Malinux> jaha?
<pineappl1> Malinux: hehe takk :P
<pineappl1> Ja, skjønte ikke hvorfor han trengte ubuntu-kyndige :P
<pineappl1> Jeg anbefalte han å prøve denne kanalen
<Malinux> nei, har vel lite med Ubuntu å gjøre å boote gparted-live
<Malinux> men en som er Ubuntu-kyndig kan kanskje noe om å boote ting
<pineappl1> ja, man skulle tro det? :P
<pineappl1> hehe ja
<Malinux> jau,
<pineappl1> Han var vel på en eller annen it bachelor tror jeg
<Malinux> oki :)
<RoyK> pineappl1: friskt raid igjen?
<pineappl1> RoyK: http://sprunge.us/gZXJ
<RoyK> ok, så ferdig om et døgn eller så...
<pineappl1> Ikke langt unna! :) http://tinyurl.com/cgzbgpt
<RoyK> det går normalt litt tregere mot slutten
<RoyK> en snurredisk er nesten dobbelt så rask ytterst på skiva enn innerst
<RoyK> mye færre sektorer i de innerste sonene, og disken spinner jo på konstant hastighet..
<pineappl1> ok skjønner
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvordan fikk du til et år gratis med CP? stilte tilbake klokka?
 * pineappl1 stikker på judoen, snakkes
<Malinux> judo-raid
<Mathias> jew-do
<Malinux> jew-do, er det noe man gjør på sabatten kanskje?
<Malinux> neon grunn til man vil ha to ethernettkontakter på et hovedkort?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> sikkert fint hvis du skal "daisy-chain"e dem
<Malinux> ja, hva nå enn det måtte være
<Malinux> ser for meg at det er noe Donald driver med
<Mathias> Malinux: sjekk wikien :P
<Malinux> ubuntu wikien?
<RoyK> Malinux: greit om du vil ha en ruter eller aggregere dem
<RoyK> aggregering med LACP og sånt er kjekt for å få mer båndbredde og bedre oppetid
<Malinux> sånn i forhold til å bruke en server som router?
<RoyK> Malinux: aggregering er bare mot dyre svitsjer og sånt - ikke veldig relevant i forhold til hjemmeservere
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> Malinux: pedia
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> det gidder jeg ikke nå ;)
<Malinux> ikkepedia syntes jeg forøvrig er litt bedre enn wikipeida
<Mathias> hihi, skumplasten som var oppå kabinettet i esken er perfekt for å vifte med :p
<Malinux> hm, kanskje bedre at du vifter med skumplasten
<Mathias> kokvarmt her
<Malinux> ah, så da følger det med skumplast man kan vifte med for å kjøle ned kabinettet? :p
<RoyK> god kjøling ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: uncyclopedia er ganske fint også ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: eller - om du vil ha det amerikanske kristne standpunktet, prøv concervapedia
<RoyK> type rotflmao
<geirha> ikkepedia er uncyclopedia
<Mathias> Malinux: nisj
<Mathias> er plass til sykt mange vifter i den
<Mathias> og viftekontrolleren kan ta 12 vifter!
<RoyK> Mathias: trenger du så mange?
<Mathias> nisj
<Mathias> trenger bare de som allerede er i kabinettet pluss to ekstra (skal bytte ut de såkalte bråkete viftene i vannkjølinga)
<lolgnu> RoyK: Sa jeg byttet frea noe greier
<Mathias> mrn
<lolgnu> Eleccy: http://www.crashplan.com/carboniteswitcher/
<lolgnu> err RoyK http://www.crashplan.com/carboniteswitcher/
<lolgnu> NÃ¥ kommer det opp at det bare funker i usa da
<Malinux> Mathias: det var jo ikke ment seriøst ;)
<Malinux> men nå er det visst natt og fire grader ute
<Malinux> og da må små Malinuxer sove
<Mathias> ?
<Mathias> åh, jaa.... :p
<Mathias> forsto jo det :p
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-14
<lolgnu> RoyK: funker crashplan uten x?
<Mathias> funker google uten y?
<lolgnu> X11
<Mathias> allo' allo' :D
<RoyK> lolgnu: du trenger bare x-bibliotekene
<RoyK> så kjører du crashplandesktop over ssh, x11 forward
<lolgnu> det burde funke
<lolgnu> Angrer litt på at jeg ikke valgte den $50 for 10 datamaskiner lisensen
<RoyK> lolgnu: har du så mange maskiner i heimen?
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg har bare CP fra hjemmeserveren, så bruker jeg CP-klienten til å sikkerhetskopiere andre maskiner til hjemmeserveren
<RoyK> pc->hjemmeserver->crashplan
<lolgnu> RoyK: har vel tre som er i bruk
<lolgnu> RoyK: Men $50 er jo ikke mye
 * pineappl1 fikk penger av bestefaren sin igår, kjøpe sata controller! :P
<pineappl1> 2k5 NOK
 * pineappl1 looks around
<lolgnu> helt uten videre?
<pineappl1> ja , de hadde arvet en del kroner, helt plutselig
<lolgnu> fancy
<pineappl1> Jeg fikk ikke lov til å feste dem bort da :P
<lolgnu> Jeg har sluttet å drikke, det funker bra
<pineappl1> Noen som nevnte #nith på efnet, der var det *skikkelig trøkk*
<pineappl1> :P
<RoyK> pineappl1: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=315676 ?
<RoyK> el cheapo :P
<RoyK> lister bare opp windows, men mye funker jo
<RoyK> kanskje greit å kjøpe noe som skryter av å ha linux-støtte
<pineappl1> RoyK: Blir like billig her? http://www.digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Kontrollere/Serial-ATA/Sunsway/SDM-PCIe-SATA-II-300-RAID-2P-SiL3132-PCI-Express-x1-113076-p0000039606.aspx
<pineappl1> Ettersom frakt kommer i tillegg?
<RoyK> mulig
<pineappl1> 2 på lager!
<RoyK> i tillegg kan du jo prøve å prute litt, evt spørre om de har testa det i linux
<RoyK> men står jo bare windows både på sidene til komplett/DI, og på produsentenes sider, og produsenten har andre kort de sier er støtta på linux
<pineappl1> ahok
<RoyK> http://www.versalogic.com/kb/KB.asp?KBID=1689
<RoyK> pineappl1: ta en telefon til DI og spør om de har noen SATA-kontrollere de vet funker i linux
<RoyK> og om de har det, så bestill den - du kan bestille der for å hente i butikk senere
<pineappl1> ja:)
<RoyK> heh - leser linux-raid-mailinglista - ny post med "how to recover from double disk failure" :P
<RoyK> (i raid 5)
<lolgnu> RoyK: kan det gjøres?
<pineappl1> hehe :P Kan sikkert komme til nytte =D
<RoyK> lolgnu: det som skjedde i det siste tilfellet, var at en disk tryna, og så ble en kasta på grunn av mangel på ERC (disken brukte for lang tid på å finne en sektor), så siden den siste ikke har (mye) feil, er det en viss sjanse for at han får det til
<RoyK> men hvis det går to disker, klarer du ikke å gjenopprette
 * pineapplr hater zif
<Dry_Lips> Hei, noen som bruker Cyanogenmod her?
 * RoyK har det på en gammel HTC hero han ikke bruker lenger
<RoyK> type, det er fint og raskt og alt sånn, men HTC hero er ikke så fin og rask som den en gang da den ble lansert for snart fire år siden :P
<RoyK> har tenkt litt på å roote S3-en og legge inn CM på den, men har ikke kommet så langt, og så er det jo strengt tatt jobben sin tlf
<Dry_Lips> Ett spørsmål om språket.... Støtter CM norsk?
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> prøv #cyanogenmod
<Dry_Lips> Har spurt der, men fikk ikke svar
<Dry_Lips> Det er MiniCM9 som er aktuellt for mitt vedkommende
<RoyK> har ikke prøvd den - hva er det for noe?
<Dry_Lips> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1575094
<Dry_Lips> Bare en port av CM9
<Dry_Lips> Men, du hadde det jo på en HTC her, RoyK... Hadde du norsk språk, tastatur, etc?
<RoyK> husker ikke - sjekke om det er batteri på skiten :P
<RoyK> tar jo et minutt eller så å boote den
<Malinux> noen som veit om det er mulig å få tak på noen av disse såkalte open source-telefonene? TEnker i fall min stakkars N900, som ikke tar til seg næring mer (les strøm), ikke kan gjennopplives.
<RoyK> Malinux: har du hørt noe fra verkstedet?
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: Tenker du a.la. Neo Freerunner?
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: vet ikke hva det er - har norsk språk og tastatur her - tastaturet kom vel med "scandinavian keyboard", tror jeg, en app
<RoyK> HTC Hero er jo ganske gamle greier :P
<Dry_Lips> http://www.openmoko.com/
<Dry_Lips> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Neo_FreeRunner
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: Hvilken utgave av CM kjører du?
<Malinux> RoyK: bare at de nå har mottatt den
<RoyK> 7.1, tror jeg
<RoyK> skrudde av skiten, alt tok så lang tid :P
<Dry_Lips> Heh
<RoyK> men siste firmware jeg har liggende er 7.1, så er nok den, eller en eller annen nightly - ingen som bygger ny CM for Hero, av forståelige grunner
<Dry_Lips> De som er basert på Android 4.0 skal være raskere
<RoyK> ok, boote opp og sjekke igjen
<RoyK> det er bare det at uansett hvor flotte de er, så trenger de masse minne, og en 528MHz prosessor med 288MB RAM, er ikke akkurat noe å skrive hjem om
<RoyK> android 2.3.7, cyanogenmod 7.1.0
<RoyK> 7.noe er visst siste også http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=hero&type=nightly
<RoyK> så spørs om jeg gidde
<RoyK> r
<Dry_Lips> Jo, jeg trodde også at jeg bare kunne bruke CM 7 eller noe utifra wikien
<RoyK> og du har hva? den freerunneren?
<Dry_Lips> Nope
<Dry_Lips> Men broren min siklet over den i lang tid
<Dry_Lips> Han kjente vist en som hadde vært med å utvilke den
<Dry_Lips> Har en gammal Xperia X8
<RoyK> rimelig dvask spekk på den http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_Freerunner
<RoyK> dårligere enn hero
<Dry_Lips> Jo, men det finnes ett nytt hovedkort til den med bedre specs
<Dry_Lips> Men uansett, nå kommer jo Ubuntu-telefoner om et halvt års tid...
<RoyK> litt skeptisk etter at jeg så maskinvarekravet
<RoyK> masse minne og cpu, mye mer enn android
<Dry_Lips> SÃ¥ har du jo Firefox, da
<Dry_Lips> Det skal jo være low-end
<Dry_Lips> Men Ubuntu-telefonene kommer jo i to utgaver... De som støtter "docking", og de som ikke gjør det
<RoyK> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox_OS/Introduction sier ikke noe om minne- eller cpu-krav
<Dry_Lips> Hmmm... Poenget med Firefox telefonene var at de skulle brukes i U-land
<RoyK> nå er vel S3 vanlig i u-land snart ;)
<RoyK> Hero er jo snart fire år gammel - levetida på mobiltelefoner er jo ikke så høy for tida :P
<Dry_Lips> Nei... Har egentlig ikke brukt smarttelefoner i det hele tatt...
<Dry_Lips> Fikk en gammal en gratis
<Dry_Lips> Og prøver å pimpe den litt
<RoyK> hva slags?
<Malinux> her er en oversikt, men det meste er liksom for developers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_mobile_phones
<Dry_Lips> Sony Ericsson Xperia X8
<Malinux> N950 var jo også bare for developers, visst ikke hadde jeg nok byttet ut N900-en
<RoyK> hrmf - tester en disk med smartctl -t short hos en kompis sin server, og den henger på 10% remaining - litt feil fra før på den også - ikke spesielt godt tegn...
<Solskogen> RoyK: vel, da vet du at det i det minste er noe galt. ingen grunn til å teste.
<RoyK> joda, greit å riste litt i gamle disker for å se om testen kan gjøre at den reallokerer dårlige sektorer, noe den ikke har gjort
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5665136/
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> igjen
<Aeyoun> Ser ut til at veksten til Linux går saltere i 2013Q1 enn i hele 2012. I følge StatCounter og HitsLink.
<Aeyoun> Har dere sluttet å henge på nettet? Bare nettbrett som surfebrett?
<RoyK> for mye salt...
<Malinux> ja, vi har salta en del i kjerna i det siste. Trodde det skulle gjøre linux mindre glatt, men salt smelter snø, og da trives ikke Tux
<RoyK> huff
<RoyK> (selv om salt ikke tiner snø, da, bare gjør at vann tilsatt salt ikke fryser så lett, sånn at trafikk og sånt som varmer opp bakken, smelter snø og is og det blander seg med saltet og ikke fryser så lett igjen)
<Malinux> mhm
<Mathias> hva med å heller bare investere i flammekaster i fronten på bilen?
<Mathias> hadde vært 99% mer harry
<IvarB> 99% av all statistikk er bare tull :P
<RoyK> IvarB: <sitat slutt/> ;)
 * Mathias tvinger RoyK til å se på allo' allo'
 * RoyK gir Malinux et lite såpestykke til nattmat
<Mathias> frokost*
 * sigurdga lærer RoyK å bruke autocomplete
 * RoyK tupper sigurdga i ræva og skylder på Mathias' plugin som ikke virka
 * RoyK er aldri skyldig! :D
 * sigurdga sender RoyK på grandprix-anstalt for kontinuerlig forbedring
<sigurdga> ;)
<RoyK> sigurdga: atte - ikke vær ufin, da!
<sigurdga> hehe. jeg sitter og se på, men har god øl :)
<RoyK> jeg snakka ikke om Auschwitz
<Mathias> bør jeg legges inn på åsgård? vurderer jo å rydde rommet! D:
<Mathias> 6,96 gb plass igjen på disken :>
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-15
<Mathias> da er jeg klar til å legges inn på åsgård, har nemlig ryddet rommet
<Mathias> tok bare 6 timer
<lolgnu_> Årsgård?
<Mathias> åsgård, mentalsykehus
<lolgnu_> hvorfor dra dit?
<Mathias> jeg har ryddet soverommet
<Mathias> noe en frisk mathias ikke ville gjort
<lolgnu_> Jeg er snart ferdig med å gjøre leiligheten klar til at kjæresten min besøker meg
<lolgnu_> kastet sånn 3 søppelsekker med ting
<Mathias> jeg fant 3 søppelsekker med søppel der og, UNDER SENGA
<Mathias> søppel, og masse hybelkaniner
<lolgnu_> NÃ¥ har jeg fem bildekk jeg vil bli kvitt
 * Mathias fant det 5. hjulet
<kjell-pell> Hei! Facebook fungerer ikke i Gwibber. Er derfor på utkikk etter en app som viser twitter+FB feed, samt viser dette i pop-ups. Noen som har tips til en god app? 12.04.2 64bit unity.
<lolgnu_> firefox?
<kilonux> hei.jeg "deleted" ei mappe, er det mulig å fiske den fram igjen?
<lolgnu_> kilonux: ja
<lolgnu_> google: data recovery ubuntu
<lolgnu_> kilonux: eventuelt bare kopier den fra en av backupene
<kjell-pell> ja, jeg bruker firefox. tweetdeck støtter ikke facebook lenger, ellers kunne jeg brukt det.
<lolgnu_> flock?
<kilonux> lolgnu_,  "fra en av backupene...." ( jeg har aldri forstått vitsen med backup)
<geirha> kilonux: Enn nå da, forstår du vitsen med backup nå? :)
<kilonux> bynner å demre , ja
<geirha> Hvordan sletta du den? rm? nautilus?
<kilonux> geirha, nautilus ( etter lite vindu som melder at mappa ikke kan legges i søpla, og spør om jeg vil slette den)
<geirha> Så den var på et annet filsystem?
<geirha> du bør avmontere det så fort som mulig, eller montere det read-only
<geirha> og hvilket filsystem det er spiller en stor rolle
<kilonux> jeg avmonterer ,  - rfs  takk
<RoyK> kilonux: crashplan er greit
<RoyK> kilonux: hva slags data er dette?
<lolgnu_> Crashplan klarte å makse linja mi i sånn 5 minutter idag!
<kilonux> alt mulig, musikk bilder docs,  - beklager farten her, jeg bør nok ta en reboot
<geirha> rfs? det har jeg ikke hørt om
<geirha> Hm. Wikipedia foreslår enten reiserfs eller robust file system, som er et utvidet FAT
<kilonux> sorry: det er ext3
<RoyK> kilonux: IBAS har et program for gjenoppretting fra ext3
<RoyK> koster vel en femhundrelapp eller noe
<lolgnu_> kilonux: Bra du ikke bruker srm -vrz, da hadde du aldri funnet noe igjen
<RoyK> kilonux: sjekk ibas.no
<RoyK> kilonux: det støtter ext[23], ikke ext4
<lolgnu_> RoyK: vil ikke et dd image gjøre samme nytten? så kjøre de der programmene?
<RoyK> kilonux: vet ikke om noe åpen programvare som gjenoppretter fra de filsystemene
<lolgnu_> RoyK: det er jo masse?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du kan sikkert kjøre IBAS-programmet mot et dd-bilde
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hva er "masse"?
<kilonux> thanx boys n'girls
<lolgnu_> RoyK: minst to?
<lolgnu_> har brukt begge, funker fett
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hva da?
<RoyK> geirha: hvorfor foreslår noen reiserfs eller noe fat-liknende greier?
<RoyK> reiserfs-utviklinga har jo ikke akkurat gått så fort etter at Hans Reiser ble bura
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Foremost, Scalpel, og Magic rescue
<lolgnu_> Photorec for bilder
<Solskogen> RoyK: tja
<Solskogen> http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/fs/reiserfs?id=121daf5f8b4a60158e26f357eb286acf83eb33b4
<Solskogen> har ikke akkuratt stått stille heller
<lolgnu_> Kan jeg ha flere firefox versjoner?
<geirha> RoyK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFS
<geirha> Prøvde bare å finne ut hva rfs betydde
<kilonux> hadet godt
<Solskogen> lolgnu_: ja og nei
<lolgnu_> Jeg vil ha en med flash for porr, og en uten flash og java for vanlig surfing
<Solskogen> du kan alltids laste ned firefox og la den ligge feks i /opt
<Solskogen> den må du, naturlignok, passe på selv.
<Solskogen> du må nok også lage en wrapper som lar den skrive det den vanligvis skriver til ~./firefox til et annet sted.
<lolgnu_> Kanskje lettere med en chroot
<lolgnu_> eller x11 forwarding til en annen bruker
<geirha> lolgnu_: google chrome kommer med innebygget flash
<lolgnu_> Kanskje jeg burde bruke chrome til porr? hvis de bare hadde noe fornuftig adblock
<geirha> noe galt med adblock for chrome?
<lolgnu_> alt?
<geirha> åja, da så
<RoyK> hm... noen som vet hvordan jeg kan åpen en ssh-tunnel fra boks A til boks B og gjøre slik at aksess til boks B:1234 videresendes til tunnelen? har bare fått til lokal tilgang (localhost)
<lolgnu_> -D?
<lolgnu_> lenge siden jeg gjorde det
<RoyK> ser ikke sånn ut
<RoyK> det jeg gjør i dag er "ssh -f -n -N -o 'ExitOnForwardFailure yes' -R $LOCAL_PORT:$LISTEN_ADDRESS:$REMOTE_PORT $USER@$REMOTE_HOST" - prøvde å sette LISTEN_ADDRESS til 0.0.0.0, men det hjalp ikke stort
<RoyK> men
<RoyK> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3035          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<pineapplr> π-L eller -D?
<RoyK> -L er vel motsatt av -R
<RoyK> hm... ssh -f -n -N -o ExitOnForwardFailure yes -R 3035:0.0.0.0:22 -D 0.0.0.0:3035 asdf@asdf.karlsbakk.net
<RoyK> lytter fremdeles bare på localhost:3035
<RoyK> så jeg kan fint komme meg inn, men i to trinn
<pineapplr> leet!
<pineapplr> ah, nesten!
<Solskogen> so close, but yet so far far away
<pineapplr> De sier jo det at undommens reaksjonstid skal være aller best på trafikalt grunnkurs! Men jeg har mine tvil (bare fleiper) :P
<RoyK> GatewayPorts yes hjalp litt
<RoyK> type "ssh -f -n -N -o ExitOnForwardFailure yes -R 0.0.0.0:3035:0.0.0.0:22 asdf@asdf.karlsbakk.net"
 * RoyK skal på fest på Tronsmo i dag og feire at bokhandelen er 40 :D
<lolgnu_> tromse
<geirha> bør vel ha sitattegn rundt ExitOnForwardFailure yes
<RoyK> geirha: ja, dette var output fra en 'echo' - har vel ExitOnForwardFailure\ yes i skriptet
<RoyK> (evt anførselstegn rundt)
<RoyK>  
<geirha>  
<Mathias> omgroflmaolol
<Mathias> pakkem kom inn 5 min etter at jeg sovnet
<RoyK> Mathias: greit å normalisere døgnrytmen litt? ;)
<IvarB> hehehehe
<Mathias> RoyK: nisjda
<Mathias> *montere innmat*
<RoyK> Mathias: om du har viktige data der, sørg for backup ;)
<Mathias> på helt ferske disker? eller på craptopen? :P
<RoyK> nettet strømmer over med "omg, I lost (blah)"
<RoyK> nye disker tryner raskest
<RoyK> disker som har vært i drift et halvt års tid, tåler som regel mer
<RoyK> og så eldes de
<Mathias> så de må modnes? :P
<RoyK> men sørg for backup uansett - plutselig sletter du noe du ikke skulle ha sletta - en feilaktig rm -rf eller noe og oops
<RoyK> og raid er ikke backup
<Mathias> som sagt, har viktige ting på dropbox :P
<RoyK> da er det jo greit
<RoyK> type - om noen vurderer en sata-kontroller
<RoyK> SiI3132 er visst kjent for å korrumpere data om begge portene er brukt på høy hastighet
<RoyK> liten ping til geirha og lolgnu_  og Mathias
<RoyK> og kanskje Malinux
<RoyK> og pineapplr
<Mathias> pling
<RoyK> se over
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> greit å finne en sata-kontroller ikke basert på det brikkesettet der :P
<Mathias> jeg kommer uansett til å mase på deg om et par mnder :p
 * Mathias sitter og trikser med harddisken og ssden
<RoyK> ja, du har vel 6 sata-porter så langt ?
<Mathias> måtte snu ssden oppned for at akasai adapteren ikke skulle være i veien
<RoyK> om du har en enkelt snurredisk
<RoyK> sett den opp i raid-5
<Mathias> 8 sataer totalt, +2 esatap
<RoyK> da klarer du deg ei stund
<RoyK> men hva slags snurredisker har du?
<Mathias> wd red
<RoyK> det lolgnu_ gjorde, var jo bare å sette opp en enkelt snurredisk i raid-5
<RoyK> wd red funker fint
<RoyK> setter du opp en i raid-5, har du ikke noe redundans, men kan legge til senere
<Mathias> det som fortsatt er planen :p
<RoyK> hvor stor?
<RoyK> wd red er en treig disk, men støtter ERC, og det er bra
<sigurdga> bestilte akkurat wd red, for fem min siden
<Malinux> ah
<Mathias> 3 tb
<Malinux> jeg har jo en sata-kontroller i serverne, men aner ikke hvilket brikkesett
<Malinux> hvordan gjør jeg det om jeg får korrupte data og raidet tar vare på korrupte data?
<pineapplr> Oi. hvordan skal netcom konkurere mot onecall nå? :P
<RoyK> Malinux: du må ha zfs eller noe for å korrigere korrumperte data
<RoyK> Malinux: men den kontrolleren du kjøpte har jeg bare gode erfaringer med
<RoyK> Malinux: kjøpte noe fra en lokal butikk - det er den som bjeffer fra tid til annen - har en ny en fra ebay i bestilling
<RoyK> Malinux: md raid korrigerer normalt korrupte data med mindre det er "silent errrors", noe som er ganske skjeldne greier
<RoyK> du skal opp på ganske store datamengder før det blir vanlig, type noen hundre terabyte
<RoyK> på 1-2PB begynner det å bli kjedelig, på 10-20PB kan det bli vanlig
<RoyK> på dine 4TB netto, er det heller liten sjans for "silent errors"
<Malinux> oki, men da blei det natta
<RoyK> natta
<Computron_> hei
<RoyK>  
<skandix> hadde glemt jeg var inne logga her...bare som root :P
<Skandix> meh.
<RoyK> meh
<RoyK> for seint, får ikke sove
<RoyK> kom en epost fra en fyr på linux-raid-lista
<RoyK> 20 disker i et raid-6
<RoyK> er vel å leke med datakvalitet, vel...
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-16
<Mathias> hirr
<lolgnu_> RoyK: å det gikk bra?
<Mathias> stygge RAM
<lolgnu_> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760541 dyyrt
<lolgnu_> 10 P4 og linux med vannkjøling så klarer du vel samme temperaturkontroll
<Mathias> hehe
<lolgnu_> Men 3300,- for en boks med temperaturstyring
<Mathias> :p
 * Mathias ser på at en mygg flyr rundt i datamaskinen
<Solskogen> http://packetstormsecurity.com/files/121616/semtex.c
<Solskogen> noen som har lyst til å prøve den på sin maskin?
<Solskogen> root exploit altså
<Solskogen> jeg fikk den ikke til å virke
<lolgnu_>  * seems like centos 2.6.32 backported the perf bug, lol.
<lolgnu_>  * jewgold to 115T6jzGrVMgQ2Nt1Wnua7Ch1EuL9WXT2g if you insist.
<lolgnu_> jeg har ikke centos
<lolgnu_> og jeg vet ikke hvordan man sjekker om kernelen har perf
<lolgnu_>   memset(code, 0x90, KSIZE); code += KSIZE-1024; memcpy(code, &fuck, 1024);
<lolgnu_>   memcpy(code-13,"\x0f\x01\xf8\xe8\5\0\0\0\x0f\x01\xf8\x48\xcf",
<lolgnu_>     printf("2.6.37-3.x x86_64\nsd@fucksheep.org 2010\n") % 27);
<lolgnu_> Solskogen: koden er forvirrende
<Solskogen> no shit, sherlock
<Mathias> fin frekvens det minnet havnet på
<Mathias> Total Memory: 4096 MB (DDR3-1337)
<Solskogen> er ikke det litt tregt?
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> men morsomt at memok havnet der :P
<Solskogen> Tilfeldig? NEPPE!
<Mathias> se om ubuntusdkortet vil boote idag :P
<Mathias> "Binary is whitelisted"
<Solskogen> boote fra sdkort?
<Mathias> jipp
<Mathias> ga langt faen i cd-skuff
<Mathias> og minnepinner har jeg jo ofc ikke
<Solskogen> du verden. jeg har hatt mange maskiner med sdkortleser, men ingen har de har hatt mulighet til å boote fra dem.
<Mathias> mest fordi jeg aldri har brukt for dem og når jeg har bruk for dem er jeg enten for langt unna en butikk som selger de, eller så er butikkene stengt
<Mathias> oppdages som minnepinne, mer eller mindre
<lolgnu_> jeg har masse minnepenner
<Mathias> jeg sliter bare å få RAMen og HKet til å samarbeide
<Mathias> hket nekter å lagre frekvens og timing :\
<lolgnu_> hehe
<Solskogen> er det XMP?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: han har visst ikke mista noe ennå, men jeg svarte med noe som at "det der er litt som basehopping"
<lolgnu_> Kan du ha ekstra paritet på raid6?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: kan man ha mer enn 2 backupdisker i raid6?
<RoyK> raid-6 har dobbel paritet, punktum
<RoyK> i zfs-land kan du kjøre raidz3, som har trippel paritet
<lolgnu_> md støtter ingen morsomme raid?
<RoyK> raid-6 holder vel?
<lolgnu_> for meg, ja
<RoyK> har du mange disker, så setter du opp flere raid-6-sett og kjører lvm oppå
<lolgnu_> 12 disker i et raid6 maks?
<lolgnu_> eller 10?
<RoyK> spørs på graden av paranoia
<RoyK> men 10 disker i raid-6 er jo greit
<RoyK> med noe særlig mer, ville jeg ha delt opp i flere raidsett
<vlt> Med flere disker kunne du også lage et raid10
<RoyK> ja, men raid10 på linux suger hardt på fleksibilitet
<RoyK> dvs det er ikke fleksibelt i det hele tatt
<RoyK> bruk heller lvm til å stripe
<lolgnu_> Crashplan blir tregere så opplastningstiden aldri endrer seg
<lolgnu_> Har vært to dager nå i tre dager
<lolgnu_> Det virker jo genialt å sette opp P2P backup til venner og familie
<lolgnu_> Den mangler litt fleksibilitet da
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Crashplan rapporterer 568.1Mbps nå xD
<RoyK> lolgnu_: den dedupliserer dataene, så om du har mye dobbelt, så er det vel derfor
<lolgnu_> Artig, da gikk det til 14 minutter, isteden for 2 dager
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/612/
<RoyK> (sånn til lolgnu_ )
 * RoyK reinstallerte jobb-pesen til Precise igjen - bare masse x-krøll på raringen
<lolgnu_> enig
<RoyK> Precise funker...
<lolgnu_> nfs så smertelig slitsomt ut
<lolgnu_> RoyK: crashplandesktop kjører ikke via x11
<lolgnu_> hva kan være galt?
<lolgnu_> xclock funker
<RoyK> vet ikke...
<RoyK> works for me (tm)
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/tmp/clashpran.png <-- dette er fra hjemmeserveren
<lolgnu_> RoyK: metoden på nettsiden deres funket, og er muligens mer fornuftig
<lolgnu_> bare forwarde en port og endre en konfigurasjonsfil
<lolgnu_> Har fått satt opp sånn der multibackup, bilder først, så dokumenter så store harddiskbilder
<Malinux> hm, da kan de ikke repaerer N900-en min :S og ikke har de reservedeler de trenger og dessuten så skriver de dette :S " Det er ikke garanti på apparatet fordi telefonen er mer enn 2 år gammel og dermed utenfor den garantien som Nokia har gitt og det er ikke mulig å reparere deler jeg trenger ikke lengre er tilgjengelige. "
<Malinux> også har jeg to mulige valg på siden til moobi
<Malinux> sende den tilbake igjen uten å reperaere 320kroner eller skrot varen 0,-
<Mathias> hva med reklamasjon?
<lolgnu_> Mathias: Det er ikke sent
<lolgnu_> err
<lolgnu_> Malinux: 5 år reklamasjon. Svar at du ønsker å heve kjøpet (eller få en ny telefon med Maemo 5), og hvis ikke du får bekreftelse på at de godtar dette eller en annen akseptabel løsning innen 14 dager vil du ta dem til FTU eller tingretten. Bruker å få ganske positivt svar fort
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Hvis du betalte mer enn 2000 for den ville jeg gjort det
<Malinux> lolgnu_: smart :) ja, jeg har nok betalt mer enn 2K for den
<Malinux> husker ikke totalprisen, men ble mer enn det totalt
<Malinux> problemet er at man har 2 valg på den moobi sida
<Malinux> så jeg må vel kontakte de på annen måte. får svare på e-posten
<lolgnu_> Bare send e-post.
<Malinux> og ja, det er 5års reklamasjon og de skriver ikke noe om at jeg har ødelagt den selv eller noe, bare at 2år er gått og at de ikke har reservedeler
<lolgnu_> Når jeg truer med FTU/tingretten til Elkjøp får jeg svar fra daglig leder.
<Malinux> FTU er Forbruker TvistUtvalget?
<Malinux> i ett ord
<lolgnu_> Spiller ingen rolle om du ødela den så lenge det er normal bruk
<lolgnu_> jau
<Malinux> ok
<lolgnu_> Fukt, og støv kan du slippe unna med så lenge det ikke er mer enn det som må forventes ved normal bruk. Du bør også spesifisere at du ønsker reklamasjon og at du ikke har noen interesse av å forholde deg til eventuelle garantier.
<lolgnu_> når du leverer tilbake varen
<Malinux> forholde meg til evt. garantier?
<Malinux> telefonen bør vel tåle å ramle i gulvet uten at ladeinntaket blir ødelagt?
<Malinux> jeg har ikke nevnt at det har skjedd dog
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Laddeinntaket på N900 har en kjent feil, du trenger ikke reservedeler for å fikse det. De bare bløffer for å slippe å gjøre noe.
<Malinux> ah...
<lolgnu_> Jeg mistet min i gulvet sånn ca 3 ganger før laddeporten sluttet å funke
<Malinux> jeg har hørt om andre som har hatt problemer med nettopp det
<Malinux> fikk du ny? eller hva skjedde ?
<lolgnu_> Bare pengene tilbake :/
<Malinux> ah :(
<Malinux> hva mener du med at jeg ikke ønsker å forholde meg til eventuelle garantier?
<lolgnu_> De er irrelevante, og bare slitsomme
<lolgnu_> Reklamasjon beskytter deg generellt sett bedre, og da er garantien uansett ugyldig
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> Jeg ønsker å enten heve kjøpet eller få en ny telefon med Maemo5-operativsystem på.
<Malinux> Får jeg ikke bekreftelse på at dere godtar dette innen 14 dager kommer jeg til å ta dere for Forbrukertvistutvalget eller tingretten."
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Garantier er vanligvis kortere og har masse forbehold. Hvis du kan ta det på reklamasjon, og garantien ikke har åpenbart bedre vilkår ville jeg spesifisert at jeg reklamerer og ikke leverer den inn på garanti.
<Malinux> hm, prøvde meg med pm jeg
<blaamann> "Attention: We notice that you are using Flash version 11.7. Please note that using this version may present some issues with choppy or intermittent audio when slides are advanced. Adobe is aware of this issue and is working on a new Flash version. In the meantime, we recommend that you upgrade to the most recent beta version (11.7.7x) which can be found here."
<blaamann> 11.7 holder ikke, må ha 11.7.7 :-/
<Malinux> hm, og det er jo så genialt nå når chrome bare er innebygd i chrome
<Malinux> eller er dette på wintendo?
<Mathias> tror jeg skal stappe ssden inn i laptop og installere ubuntu via den
<RoyK> lolgnu_: det funker med X11 også
<RoyK> Malinux: Du har fem års reklamasjonsrett uansett hva Nokia garanterer til reparatøren...
<RoyK> reklamasjonsretten på fem år er prøvd i retten - til høyesterett - forbrukerorganisasjonene vant
<RoyK> de prøver seg sikkert, men http://www.lovdata.no/all/hl-20020621-034.html er ganske klar
<RoyK> Malinux: se §32 der
<Malinux> ok. men må jeg legge det frem for Moobi? det er jo de jeg liksom må forholde meg til i forhold til service osv
<RoyK> Malinux: bare legg fram kvittering og henvis til at forbrukerkjøpsloven gir deg fem års reklamasjonsrett og nevn at det er prøvd i høyesterett angående mobiltelefoner
<RoyK> Malinux: de *kan* ikke vinne en sånn sak
<Malinux> jeg har allerede sendt en e-post, men skal se om jeg finner kvitteringa
<lolgnu_> trenger ikke kvitteringen
<lolgnu_> hvis du betalte med kort
<RoyK> så de vil nok prøve seg litt, men om du sender dem lenka til dommen, så spørs det om de gidder å prøve seg http://www.domstol.no/no/Enkelt-domstol/-Norges-Hoyesterett/Avgjorelser/Avgjorelser-2007/Reklamasjonsfristens-lengde-ved-kjop-av-mobiltelefon/
<Malinux> moobi har jo all info om telefonen, da det er de som har sendt den til meg. De distribuerer jo for diverse tilbydere
<Malinux> hehe, skal vise dem den jeg, om de setter seg på bakbeina
<Malinux> blir jo spennende å se hva slags telefon de kan hoste opp
<RoyK> det letteste er vel å heve kjøpet og så finne noe på ebay eller noe, om du må ha noe med tastatur
<lolgnu_> faen, glemte owncloud passordet mitt
<Malinux> damn
<RoyK> lolgnu_: har de ikke en "reseat me passvoid"?
<Malinux> evt. reset :p
<RoyK> ja, eller "reset my password" ;)
<lolgnu_> Jeg tror ikke sendmail fungerer
<RoyK> sendmail?!?
<RoyK> det gikk vel av moten for drøyt 10 år siden :P
<Malinux> her er foresten svaret fra moobi. kan jo trygt sende den egentlig. man må ha passordet/pinkoden jeg har  for å svare på den :) http://service.moobi.com/showcase.html?caseno=3e565b0139f4404d9cdfe4a94a45d6f3
<lolgnu_> jeg aner ikke, men jeg tror enten så har den ikke passordet mitt eller så har den ikke mulighet til å sende mail
<lolgnu_> Malinux: lol, spør han om han mangler deler for å få tegnsetting på tastaturet sitt
<Malinux> husker en fyr jeg kjente en gang i tida alltid glemte passordet sitt til nettby, msn, osv. Han er desverre godt under snittet inteligent og da hjelper det ikke å forklare hva han skulle trykke på etc for å få nytt passord :S
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Kan hende jeg er helt idiot, men det der ser jo ut som noe som lett kan loddes på plass?
<Malinux> lolgnu_: jeg aner ikke :)
<Malinux> lolgnu_: ja, han skrev ikke helt bra norsk han/hun der
<Malinux> kan jo være en jente også
<RoyK> Malinux: det der er bare tullprat - hev kjøpet
<lolgnu_> skriv hele klagen i samme format
<RoyK> Malinux: be eventuelt om å få tilbake telefonen i tillegg
<Malinux> jepp. jeg har bedt om det. jeg kan videresende deg e-posten jeg skrev til dem RoyK
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg vil gjerna ha telefonen tilbake igjen uten å betale for det
<Malinux> men det har jeg ikke skrevet
<RoyK> det gir ikke mening at de skal ta betlt for ikke å ha gjort noe med en vare i reklamasjonsperioden
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> hvorfor prøver de seg på sånt her?
<Malinux> Er det kapitalismens sanne ansikt?
<RoyK> fordi mange tror de kan
<RoyK> ja, noe sånt
<Malinux> ok
 * RoyK liker at Malinux er rød :)
<Malinux> ja, jeg har beveget meg fra alt for langt høyre til alt for lite mot venstre eller noe sånt
<lolgnu_> RoyK: De kan ta betalt hvis den er utenfor reklamasjon eller hvis det ikke var noe galt med varen
<Malinux> men handler vel om å forstå hvordan verden henger sammen
<lolgnu_> eller mest den siste
<lolgnu_> Hvis den er utfor reklamasjonstiden skal de ikke sende den til verksted
<RoyK> lolgnu_: den tar ikke lading, og den er innenfor reklamasjonsretten, så dropp det
<Malinux> så de kan ta betalt for at jeg får den tilbake?
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> fikk backet opp bildene mine og kontakter mens den enda hadde strøm, så jeg mister ikke noe særlig viktig innhold
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg har forklart det og hvordan jeg klager til henne
<Malinux> men hadde egentig planer om  når jeg en gang bytter telefon å bygge den om eller noe til en slags gameboy
<RoyK> Malinux: gjetter litt på at det er batteriet som er flatt - pleier å være det som er problemet med sånne gamle telefoner
<Malinux> batteriet var ikke flatt
<RoyK> Malinux: eller ødelagt
<Malinux> jeg brukte jo telefonen selv om den ikke tok lading
<lolgnu_> RoyK: du ser tydelig på bildet at microusbn er bøyd
<Malinux> ja, det kan jo være
<lolgnu_> det skjedde med min N900 også :/
<Malinux> N900 var den siste skikkelig telefonen som var...
<RoyK> lolgnu_: tja, men så lenge det skjedde ved vanlig bruk, så burde ikke noe sånt skje
<RoyK> lolgnu_: og de har jo ikke prøvd seg på at det er brukerfeil
<Malinux> husker jeg trodde jeg så en med en N950 en gang og jeg prata engelsk til an og alle ting, for ingen i fra Norge kunne vel ha en N950, men var en Nokia E7 eller så
<Malinux> nei, det står ikke noe om brukerfeil
<Malinux> og jeg kan ikke se noe sted at de skriver om at jeg får ny etc
<RoyK> lolgnu_: sist jeg sjekka, var det ikke noe krav om bruk av pinsett og stabiliseringsmekanismer for å lade telefonen ;)
<Malinux> tja, kanskje det følger med pinsett fra nå av
<RoyK> Malinux: enten hev kjøpet eller få dem til å sende deg telefonen gratis, så kan vi se på det med loddebolt
<RoyK> Malinux: #bitraf er et fint sted for sånt
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> får ta en ting av gangen, men vil gjerne at de sender den tilbake
<lolgnu_> ja, N900 er en fantastisk telefon
<RoyK> kanskje greiere å heve kjøpet og finne noe på ebay
<RoyK> masse rimelig n900-er der
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men finnes noen n900-kina-kopigreier også
<Malinux> men bare passe på at det er nokia, så går det nok fint
<RoyK> men samtidig hadde det vært litt gøy å fått noen av nerdene på #bitraf til å sjekke den ;)
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> jeg får ikke opp de linkene til bildene av telefonen min jeg
<Malinux> jo, når jeg høyreklikka så
<Malinux> hm, nå ser jeg. det der kan kanksje loddes ja...
<Malinux> men jeg har ikke stødige nok hender
<RoyK> ikke kanskje, det bør ikke være et stort problem
<Malinux> får skjelvete hender når jeg prøver å gjøre sånne pirketing
<lolgnu_> Med litt spleising av lednigner kan N900'en være en raspberry pi
<RoyK> Malinux: jeg har lodda mindre ting - greia er bare at selv om du virker ustødig, så er det bare på grunn av øya. om du ser i et godt lupe eller mikroskop, så holder du av merkelige grunner hendene mye stødigere - jeg har prøvd!
<Malinux> ah...
<Malinux> hvordan kan n900 bli en raspberry pi? ved å bytte ut innmaten, eller ved å bruke den som en pc?
<RoyK> Malinux: men for å lodde sånne småting, bør du ha en skikkelig loddebolt, og det er sikkert mange på #bitraf som vil hjelpe til med å fikse en mobil for en kvinne i nød ;)
<Malinux> tihi :)
<lolgnu_> Malinux: lag usb host + ladding og med fjernsynsledningen kan du bruke den som pc
<Malinux> er det manmge på bitraf som er i norge?
<lolgnu_> så gjør den alt raspberry pi gjør
<Malinux> lolgnu_: sant nok, eneste er at det kun er analog videoutgang
<RoyK> bitraf holder til i youngsgate
<Malinux> type composite
<Malinux> RoyK: hm, det høres ut som norge....
<RoyK> mhm - litt som oslo
<lolgnu_> Malinux: det er jo bare kult :P
<Malinux> en kvinne i N900-nød
<RoyK> Malinux: /j #bitraf
<Malinux> lolgnu_: hehe joda, funker jo
<lolgnu_> lol @ betal 190 kroner for lånetelefon med en gang
<lolgnu_> du har krav på lånetelefon med en gang med mindre det tar mindre enn en uke å reparere den
<RoyK> Malinux: så kan du jo bare spørre der om noen kan hjelpe til med å lodde noe sånt... mulig du trenger en ny kontakt til fem spenn eller noe, med mindre printet er skadet
<Malinux> lolgnu_: ja, jeg ville bare ikke være uten telefon i det heletatt, da jeg var litt avhengig av telefon akkurat da
<RoyK> Malinux: har en Siemens-telefon som er noen år gammel, i800k? og en HTC Hero - sånn i tilfelle du trenger noe imens
<Malinux> oki, takk
<RoyK> k800i, var det vel, sony ericsson
<RoyK> var fin da den kom
<RoyK> som så alt
<Malinux> jeg har en sony ericsson et w et eller annet et sted i garasjen til veninna mi, men husker ikke i hvilken pappeske :)
<Malinux> k800i så jo nice ut
<RoyK> fant den i en skuff her...
<RoyK> men vet ikke om jeg har lader *sjekke*
<lolgnu_> sånn bred sony ericsson ladder?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> fant ikke laderen - tror jeg slakta den for å bruke den til noe annet
<RoyK> fant en lader som kan funke på det aksesspunktet jeg tenkte å låne deg, da, Malinux
<Malinux> ok, men foreløpig er det ikke noe hast i alle fall
<Malinux> ah, kult
<RoyK> leverer 1A, selv om aksesspunktet sier det skal ha 1,5A, men kan funke
<RoyK> lolgnu_: har du en liggende?
<RoyK> Malinux: stappa 4,5"-film og mobil i sekken
<lolgnu_> mulig
<Malinux> RoyK: ok
<lolgnu_> dama hadde sony erricson før
<Malinux> oki
<lolgnu_> kan sjekke hvis det er den breie typen
<RoyK> lolgnu_: kan du sjekke? kjekt om Malinux kan få seg en grei mobil til hun får banka litt vett inn i moobi :P
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> Nokia-1112 er jo fet den også. er ormespill på den :D
<RoyK> det var det vel på gamle 8110 også ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: funker eksporten fra digikam igjen?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Sjekket kabelesken, var ikke der. men jeg kan ha på boden, må bare vente til dama kommer tilbake fra butikken
<lolgnu_> hun har nøkkelen
<Malinux> ja, jeg tror den fungerte etter jeg krysset av for at den skal resize bildene og noe og gjøre de til jpeg
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> mener jeg slakta den gamle sony ericsson-laderen for å bruke den til noe arduino-greier for et års tid siden
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> fort gjort å slakte ting
<RoyK> klippe, klippe sa kjerringa :)
<Malinux> oi, nå må man logge in en gang i mnd på dyndns kontoen for å ha den gratis
<lolgnu_> Malinux: hvorfor ikke afraid.org?
<RoyK> Malinux: mye tar de for det ellers?
<Malinux> den er denne de har sendt ut på e-post: http://clients.mill33.com/campaign/3951/subscriber/23962750/token/a24a1c343e6a
<Malinux> lolgnu_: fordi jeg ikke har hørt om afraid.org :)
<RoyK> $10 i året er mindre enn hva jeg betaler for en fast IP-adresse, så jeg ser ikke helt problemet
<RoyK> én pils mindre i året? ;)
<Malinux> ja, det er jo ikke dyre greiene, men jeg kan jo sjekke ut muligheten for fast ip etterhvert
<Malinux> først må jeg ha tak over hodet
<RoyK> jau, og knappe 60 spenn for en fast dns-adresse et år framover er vel greit?
<RoyK> så beholder du i det minste dns-adressen
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> Malinux: du tar endel kule bilder :)
<Malinux> takk :)
<RoyK> den veggen/trappa var rar og fin
<lolgnu_> jeg foretrekker afraid.org
<RoyK> lolgnu_: joda, men om google kjenner den gamle adressen, så blir det litt dumt å bare dumpe den med en gang
<lolgnu_> dårlig med ladere
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg likte det bildet selv :D bare oi, det ble jo kult
<Malinux> ser ut som ordinær dydns-propris er 25$
<Malinux> det er jo ikke avksrekkende men får prøve å fikse meg fast-ip
<lolgnu_> jeg liker afraid.org
<lolgnu_> men det er slitsomt med dns og iper
<lolgnu_> mine endrer seg et par ganger i året
<Malinux> ja.. jeg ser fordelen i en fast ip :)
 * RoyK betaler gladelig for fast ip...
<RoyK> og heimetjenestemaskin og alt ho kan :D
<Malinux> selv om jeg visstnok har null peiling på data da
<Malinux> så er fast ip fint å ha :D
 * RoyK tror Malinux har mer peil på datamaskiner enn denne asberger-fyren tror
<lolgnu_> Malinux: kan du ikke bare proxye alt gjennom en annen maskin?
<lolgnu_> autossh til å forwarde ALLE portene
<lolgnu_> irc serveren min koster $5 i måneden
<Malinux> lolgnu_: sette opp proxy videre fra min maskin til en annen maskin?
<lolgnu_> Malinux: ja, bare proxye alt gjennom en vps med konstant IP
<lolgnu_> avhengig av hvilken tjenester du trenger
<RoyK> lolgnu_: funker greit med vanlig ssh også
<lolgnu_> RoyK: får du det til å reconnecte automagisk?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: bruker en cronjob med GatewayPorts yes satt i sshd_config
<RoyK> men kjente ikke til autossh
<lolgnu_> kan vel også bruke watch :P
<RoyK> ja, men gadd ikke
<RoyK> skulle bare sette opp en enkel ssh-tunnel for en kompis
<RoyK> -o ExitOnForwardFailure\ yes
<RoyK> så slipper du at ting blir hengende
<RoyK> men fullt mulig autossh gjør det lettere
<Malinux> da har jeg i alle fall betalt for ett år med dyndns
<Malinux> også får jeg fikse en annen løsning i løpet av det året
<RoyK> Malinux: har du et domene?
<lolgnu_> Jeg er så usikker på om jeg bør kjøpe et år med family crashplan
<lolgnu_> jeg tror hun har et
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg har malinkb.dyndns.org
<Malinux> så jeg har ikke et "årdentlig" domene
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hvorfor det? du kan jo bare bruke hjemmeserveren din mot cp og ta backup dit og så pumpe det opp til cp fra den
<RoyK> Malinux: malinux.com? ;)
<lolgnu_> det virker som mye arbeid
<RoyK> lolgnu_: det er ikke rare jobben - du har jo cp fra hjemmeserveren din allerede
<lolgnu_> jeg har heller ikke noe årdentlig domene, bare lolcat.no
<RoyK> lolgnu_: så setter du opp de andre maskinene med cp til å ta backup til din maskin
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Nå har jeg satt opp crashplan til å lage backup på hjemmserveren og på crashplan sine servere
<RoyK> ikke akkurat vanskelig
<RoyK> ja, og hva du legger på hjemmeserveren, driter jo cp i
<RoyK> så om du bruker den til cp-vert og lar andre ta backup til den, så funker det jo
<lolgnu_> synes det virker lettere å bruke crashplan til å gjøre alt, spessielt siden den kan lage nye filversjoner hvert 5. minutt
<RoyK> lolgnu_: eh
<RoyK> det jeg mener er
<RoyK> du bruker cp til alt
<RoyK> du setter opp hjemmeserveren din til å ta backup mot crashplan.com
<RoyK> du setter opp de andre maskinene til å ta backup til boksen din, et sted på raidet
<RoyK> så blir det tatt backup av til crashplan.com senere
<RoyK> ikke veldig vanskelig
<lolgnu_> ahh, sånnsett
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Surret, cp tenkte jeg cp som i copy commandoen på linux
<RoyK> ;)
<lolgnu_> pga opplastingshastigheten lurer jeg på om familieplan ikke hadde vært bedre
<lolgnu_> surt at jeg ikke får tilbake det tilbudet der det kostet $50
<RoyK> tror ikke opplastingshastigheten blir noe stort bedre
<RoyK> med flere klienter
<RoyK> kanskje, men kanskje ikke
<lolgnu_> 45.7GB med bilder hittill
<lolgnu_> Med ubegrenset lagring kunne jo alle lastet opp til en fyr som lastet opp videre
<RoyK> lolgnu_: husker ikke helt, men hvordan ser raidet ut nå?
<lolgnu_> 2x 3tb disker
<RoyK> i r5
<lolgnu_> har lyst på en ny men får damebesøk så jeg trenger pengene mine
<lolgnu_> jau
<RoyK> dårlig med redundans, med andre ord
<lolgnu_> nei? en disk kan feile
<RoyK> lolgnu_: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<lolgnu_> http://pastebin.com/CwwahMSe
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> tenkte på pineapplr
<RoyK> du kan miste en disk, ja
<RoyK> hva slags disker hadde du igjen?
<lolgnu_> Litt usikker nå
<RoyK> smartctl -i /dev/whatever
<lolgnu_> kostet 950 på digitalimpuls
<lolgnu_> hadde vel ikke sectrec
<RoyK> for i in sd{abc}; do smartctl -x /dev/$i  ;done | pastebinit
<lolgnu_> Seagate ST3000DM001-1CH166
<RoyK> hva hva sier smartctl -l scterc /dev/sdX ?
<lolgnu_> den sa det ikke var støttet forrige gang?
<lolgnu_> Warning: device does not support SCT Error Recovery Control command
<RoyK> hm. la du til noe i /etc/rc.local?
<lolgnu_> ikke ennå
<RoyK> gjør det
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671989/
<RoyK> se den for-løkka
<RoyK> tilpass til hva du har
<lolgnu_> men de støtter ikke scterc
<RoyK> nei, men det skriptet gjør at det skrus på ERC om det støttes, og hvis ikke, så settes timeout opp til 3 minutter før disker kastes
<RoyK> ellers vil disker kastes tidlig, selv om det bare er en dårlig sektor
<RoyK> noe som ikke er så bra
<lolgnu_> Hvis det er en dårlig sektor vil jeg helst at den sender meg 1400 eposter og så slår seg av
<RoyK> om du ikke skrur opp timeout, så vil disken kastes om du får en skikkelig dårlig sektor
<RoyK> selv om raidet kan ordne det selv
<RoyK> en dårlig sektor er ikke et problem i et raid
<RoyK> raidet har jo redundans - det er jo derfor du har det
<geirha> [abc], ikke {abc}
<RoyK> geirha: eh, ja, {a-c} eller [abc]
<lolgnu_> okay
<geirha> {a..c}, men [abc] er bedre
<RoyK> lolgnu_: bare legg til den for-løkka i rc.local - det skader ikke ;)
<lolgnu_> før exit 0?
<RoyK> ja, etter exit 0 skjer jo ikke stort :P
<lolgnu_> så for c og d?
<RoyK> type, for i in a b c ; do...
<lolgnu_> sånn, da er det lagt til
<RoyK> pastebin
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/partitions også
<lolgnu_> det er samme som du skrev bare med d og c (eneste som er i raid atm)
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> og a og b?
<RoyK> trodde du bare hadde én rotdisk
<lolgnu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672019/
<lolgnu_> har toe
<lolgnu_> men bruker bare en
<lolgnu_> ubuntu installeren hater raid
<RoyK> neida
<RoyK> serverinstallasjonen lager fine raid
<RoyK> desktopinstallasjonen er noe BORKed på raid
<lolgnu_>  ingen funket
<lolgnu_> bare alternate funker
<RoyK> så kjører du sh /etc/rc.local
<lolgnu_> men den har de droppet
<RoyK> du kan installere server og så "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<lolgnu_> jeg vil ikke ha desktop
<lolgnu_> serveren min er perfekt nå
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> men kjør rc.local
<lolgnu_> den støtter x11 forwarding og kan utvides til 21tb lagring
<RoyK> ja, eller 1PB lagring eller noe :P
<lolgnu_> rekker jeg å backe opp hele 3tb raidet på 26 dager?
<RoyK> hva sier df -h?
<lolgnu_> Kan ikke se for meg noen måte å putte mer enn 11 disker i kabinettet (muligens 12)
<lolgnu_> /dev/md127                               2.7T  2.2T  361G  87% /raid5
<RoyK> ok, 2,2TB brukt
<RoyK> tviler litt på at CP lar deg laste opp det på 26 dager
<RoyK> funka ikke for meg
<RoyK> tok litt lenger tid
<lolgnu_> har 26 dagers lisens på filserveren
<lolgnu_> et år på laptopen
<RoyK> restore-hastigheten er bedre, da
<RoyK> kanskje bytte om på lisensene?
<RoyK> juksa du med dato på laptoppen?
<lolgnu_> juksa med dato?
<RoyK> type, satte tilbake datoen da du registrerte?
<RoyK> det er jo normalt bare en måneds frilisens
<lolgnu_> neo
<lolgnu_> nei
<lolgnu_> www.crashplan.com/carboniteswitcher brukte jeg
<RoyK> ok, men det koster jo ikke rare greia
<lolgnu_> den tilbydde meg et år gratis eller familielisens til $50
<lolgnu_> jeg anger på at jeg ikke valgte familielisens
<RoyK> forteller meg at den bare er gyldig for US Only
<lolgnu_> Det gjorde den ikke for meg første gangen
<RoyK> sikkert endra det, da
<lolgnu_> lurer på om jeg hadde borket rdns eller om jeg tok den siste
<RoyK> du kan jo bare kjøre backup til hjemmeserveren din, som tidligere nevnt...
<lolgnu_> det fjerner fortsatt noen muligheter
<RoyK> hvilke?
<lolgnu_> prioritere mapper
<RoyK> men litt om lagring - et filsystem som er fullere enn 90% eller så, blir fort fragmentert
<RoyK> ext4 er bedre på det området, men likevel
<RoyK> ting begynner å gå tregt
<RoyK> så finn en ny 3TB-disk og utvid skiten
<RoyK> vil anbefale en WD Red
<RoyK> ikke så rask, men har ikke så "crippled" firmware som resten
<Mathias> hmmmm
<Mathias> å installere ubuntu på en ssd via laptopen for så å flytte den til stasjonæren bør vel funke?
<lolgnu_> ja, burde det
<Mathias> får bare en fin lilla skjerm :/
<RoyK> skjermkortkødd?
<Mathias> vet ikke
<lolgnu_> Med en til disk kunne jeg baket opp raidet til seg selv for deduplikasjonen
<RoyK> dedup?
<lolgnu_> tror at noen store filer er duplikater
<RoyK> er vel ikke stort av programvare for linux som funker for dedup
<lolgnu_> crashplan!
<Mathias> maskinen er ihvertfall døds-stille :p
<RoyK> prøv http://karlsbakk.net/finddup/
<RoyK> den finner duplikater ganske greit
<Mathias> jess
<Mathias> se der
<Mathias> fikk låne en ekstern cdskuff
<lolgnu_> RoyK: den klager på sqlite stuff
<lolgnu_> Perhaps the DBD::SQLite perl module hasn't been fully installed,
<lolgnu_> der funker det
<RoyK> ja, så installer den :P
<RoyK> lolgnu_: :)
<lolgnu_> regner med dette tar en stund? :P
<lolgnu_> er minst 1.5 tb med filer som er større enn 200gb
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ja, det tar sin tid
<RoyK> ting skal sjekksummes - den jobber med to tråder, én for hver sjekksum
<RoyK> mesteparten er i/o
<RoyK> og så laster den opp facebookprofilen din til ymse steder og passordene dine :D
 * RoyK flirer
<lolgnu_> really?
<RoyK> nei, bare se gjennom skriptet
<RoyK> det er ikke langt, det sjekksummer bare data og lager en sqlite-base
<lolgnu_> ah
<RoyK> lolgnu_: selv om det er perl, burde det være lesbart
<lolgnu_> kjedelig å lese skript, og det er lite facebookpassord på serveren
<RoyK> ja, og skriptet prøver ikke å lese noe sånt ;)
<RoyK> just kicking your nerve :D
<lolgnu_> Du kunne jo fått den til å laste opp størrelsen og hashen til en server og så brutforcet filene mine!
<RoyK> lolgnu_: SMOP
<lolgnu_> SMOP?
<RoyK> simple matter of programming
<RoyK> type, gjør det sjøl om du vil
<pineapplr> Hva slags programmering?
 * pineapplr er alt for nysgjerrig
<pineapplr> perl
<RoyK> ja, perl
<RoyK> ganske enkelt
<pineapplr> åh, denne var fin, ja takk http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=751622
<pineapplr> Litt stor kanskje
<RoyK> http://www.menblog.eu/kermit-watches-frog-porn/
<pineapplr> hehe
<lolgnu_> hva er odsen for at en sata til ide konverter fungerer i usb docken min?
<RoyK> ganske høy
<RoyK> men ikke bruk den i produksjon
<RoyK> litt som sas imposters for sata
<RoyK> dårlige greier
<lolgnu_> Jeg har bare to IDE disker som jeg vil tømme
<RoyK> jeg har ikke lenger noen ide-disker :P
<RoyK> kasta ut - erstatta med en liten ssd
<RoyK> så noen 2TB-greier til data
<RoyK> om rota tryner, så tryner den, men dataene blir ikke berørt
<RoyK> litt bind-montering for å få vm-er og sånn på raidet, men bortsett fra det, ganske rett fram
<RoyK> lolgnu_: store?
<lolgnu_> 80GB og en på 10GB
<lolgnu_> ville vært greit å få sett om de inneholdt noe fornuftig og slettet dem hvis de ikke gjorde det og så resirkulert dem
 * RoyK gjetter at lolgnu_ er øltørst
<lolgnu_> alltid øltørst
<lolgnu_> men jeg har mistet pubnøkklene (igjen)
<RoyK> nøkkel, nøkler
<RoyK> lær norsk ;)
<lolgnu_> vanskelig
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> lolgnu_: er du ikke oppvokst her?
 * RoyK har fått seg etpar øl :P
<lolgnu_> hvor?
<lolgnu_> Oslo? ca halve livet
<lolgnu_> og så alta og bodø
<lolgnu_> og litt rundt om kring
<RoyK> og du 20 eller noe?
<lolgnu_> 22
<lolgnu_> Men jeg burde vel sove så jeg kan drikke cava til frokost
<RoyK> tror jeg skal bruke morradagen i marka
<RoyK> har mekka etpar og tar turen oppover og koser meg litt
<lolgnu_> interessant
<RoyK> ja, ikke sant? ;)
<RoyK> eller kommer onkel lolgnu_ og banker på døra?
<lolgnu_> Fikk litt lyst til å ta en pils før jeg sovner
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ta å last ned "himmel og helvete" fra 1969
<lolgnu_> Jeg ville ikke klart å forholde meg til politiets håpløse IT-systemer
<RoyK> type - du kommer til å le deg fillete -
<RoyK> før du røyker
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Har sett den. Synd vi ikke får folkeopplysning som det i dag :)
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> så den på kino en gang, cinemateket
<RoyK> minst halvparten av publikum var rimelig skeve
<lolgnu_> tar meg en pils og et par dagsgamle stykker med flamencopizza
<RoyK> helsekosst
<RoyK> helsekost
<lolgnu_> Er du i noen andre interessante kanaler på freenode?
<RoyK> #bitraf
<RoyK> der er det mye rart
<lolgnu_> brukte å være i 800 kanaler på freenode :P
<RoyK> litt mye
<RoyK> lolgnu_: bitraf-folket er normalt dag-aktive
<RoyK> noen er nokturate, da,
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-17
<Mathias> vel, da leverer jeg tilbake den RAMen
<Mathias> eller er noen av dere interessert? :P
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=752777 en sånn til en hundrings ellernoe
<RoyK> ser ikke helt poenget med masse kjøleribber på minnebrikker
<Mathias> ser fint ut :P
<Mathias> er sikkert veldig fint hvis man overklokker de litt
<Mathias> eller at man har en veldig varm boks
<Mathias> RoyK:  12 Power_Cycle_Count       -O--CK   099   099   000    -    240
<Mathias> på en nesten helt ny disk
<Mathias> ehhh
<Mathias> jeg trenger litt hjelp med videodrivere
<Mathias> Malinux: er du her?
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, nå i alle fall
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> Mathias: huh? hva sier Power_On_Hours?
<pineapplr> Deilig vær! :)
 * pineapplr skal snart gå i tog.
<pineapplr> Fortsatt fin dag, snx
<RoyK> Mathias: var disken pakka i plombert plast? og pastebin "smartctl -x /dev/sdX"
<IvarB> fy faen å dumme insekter kan være
<IvarB> en veps, fløy inn her og rett inn i en skrivebordslampe
<IvarB> kom seg på innsiden av glasset og ble stuck, krøp LANGT inni lampa
<Malinux> hihi
<RoyK> hvem har sagt at insekter er smarte? ;)
 * RoyK liker øyenstikkere - store beist som spiser mindre beist :)
<RoyK> bzzzzzzzst
<IvarB> edderkopper er greie husdyr sånn sett
<IvarB> tar fluer osv
<RoyK> joda, men er jo ikke insekter ;)
<IvarB> de TAR innsekter
<RoyK> (med én n)
<RoyK> edderkopper er kule
<IvarB> INNNNsekter
<RoyK> hadde stort akvarium for noen år siden
<IvarB> innsekt er et sekt som bare er inne
<IvarB> :P
<IvarB> nerder altså
<IvarB> høhø
<RoyK> var oppe i marka og fanga mygglarver som jeg fôra fisken med
<RoyK> møtte en entomolog og snakka litt om ymse insekter og skit :)
<RoyK> en gang jeg var oppe i marka på sykkel, stoppa jeg litt ved et vann, masse droner (flygemaur) var i ferd med å dø - slitne - på en stein - en stikkeveps ga dem litt hjelp - surra rundt og beit hue av alt den så av droner
<IvarB> hmm
<RoyK> litt morsomt å følge med på insekter
<Malinux> hm, så insekter er ikke underlagt norsk lov? Det er da ikke lov med aktiv dødshjelp i norge?
<RoyK> tror stort sett norsk lov handler om sånt som angår mennesker ;)
<IvarB> nei, om en hund dreper et menneske så blir det faktisk konsekvenser :P
<RoyK> ja, det angår jo mennesker om et menneske blir drept
<Malinux> men om en stikkeveps dreper et menneske, vil man da avlive vepsen, eller klarer den det fint selv i og med at veps gjerne dør av å stikke folk?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å avlive alt av stikkeveps selv om en person eller så i året dør av det
<IvarB> hm, det er et passord jeg bruker ofte som jeg bare kan "i praksis" heh
<Malinux> mhm, men man avliver jo ikke alt av hunder heller om noen blir drept av hund :)
<lolgnu_> 4% backup
<Malinux> 4% backup. altså kan du fortsatt miste hele 96%:p
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh - treg crashplan eller noe?
<Mathias> memok er ikke snill med disker altså
<RoyK> memok?
<Mathias> MemOK! wom det heter
<Mathias> prøv-og-fail for RAM
<RoyK> Mathias: pastebin smartctl -x /dev/sd? på den nye disken - vil gjerne se...
<Mathias> orker ikke fiake opp laptopen
<Mathias> og god natt igjen
<Mathias> Malinux: vaaken? :)
<Malinux> Mathias: joda. enn du?
<Mathias> ikke helt, hvordan nullstiller jeg hva slags driver ubuntu bruker? videodriver i software & updates
<Malinux> slik at den ikke oppgraderer til nyere versjon av grafikkdriveren?
<Mathias> nei, tilbake til standard. altsaa den som brukes foer man har valgt
<Malinux> du vil gå vekk fra properitær-driveren og tilbake til den frie som følger med Ubuntu?
<Mathias> æøå
<Mathias> jepp
<Malinux> aha
<Mathias> er på live-cd nå siden jeg bare får en svart skjerm når jeg booter :\
<Malinux> man går vel til additiona drivers og avinstallerer driverene som er aktivert der, rebooter og volla
<Malinux> noe sånt
<Malinux> ah...
<Malinux> og ingen tty?
<Mathias> nope
<Malinux> er det nvidia-current du bruker?
<Mathias> enten fglrx eller fglrx-updates
<Malinux> ati-kort?
<Mathias> jepp
<Malinux> burde det ikke være nok å avinstallere de pakkene?
<Malinux> men fra en live-cd
<Mathias> radeon hd 7340
<Malinux> har du chrootet deg inn på den installerte ubuntu-installasjonen?
<Mathias> kan prøve
<Malinux> oki :)
<Mathias> den gikk ikke spesielt bra
<Malinux> hva gjorde du?
<Malinux> her http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/u3EZbcyX
<Malinux> har du systemet på forskjellige partisjoner?
 * RoyK har bestilt pizza 
<Malinux> :D
<Mathias> hvordan mener du?
<Malinux> aner ikke om det er grunnen, men har du hele / på samme partisjon?
<Malinux> eller har du egne partisjoner for / /var osv ?
<Mathias> /boot er vel på en egen iirc
<Mathias> lot bare ubuntu sette ting opp automagisk for meg :P
<Malinux> oki. men skal ikke ha noe å si om /boot er på egen tror jeg
<pineapplr> daff, /me har leiligheten full av folk for å "lane" til imorgen!
<Mathias> jipp, /boot er på en egen
<Mathias> pineapplr: tullprat
 * pineapplr føler seg snill
<pineapplr> Mathias: Det er sant
<Malinux> eler i linken jeg sendte, så står det egen instruksjon for å montere opp når man har egen /boot
<Mathias> jep
<Mathias> jepp* holder på med den nå
<Mathias> er litt treg siden jeg ikke har det ordentlige tastaturet mitt :P
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> i fall det har noe å si altså. ah, det har det nok også, kanskje
<Malinux> eller kanskje bare når man skal bygge grub på nytt. men kanskje grafikkdriveren vil endre noe i boot?
<RoyK> Malinux: update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> kanskje?
<Malinux> ja.., men står ikke noe om den i pastebinen som jeg kan se
<Malinux> og jeg føler meg liksom ikke heeelt kompetent her :)
<Malinux> jo, jeg fant dette i pastebinnen
<Malinux> grep: /boot/config-3.8.0-21-generic: No such file or directory
<Malinux> altså prøver den å endre noe i boot :)
<Mathias> yay
<Mathias> det funket
<Mathias> skal ta en aldri så liten reboot nå :P
<Mathias> (sååå mye kos med ssd)
<Mathias> :D
<Mathias> funket jo
<Mathias> takk Malinux
<RoyK> ssd er greit
<RoyK> Mathias: men den disken din
<RoyK> 07:30 < Mathias> RoyK:  12 Power_Cycle_Count       -O--CK   099   099   000    -    240
<Mathias> ja, lite snilt av memok
<RoyK> Mathias: kan du pastebinne smartctl -x ?
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675092/
<Mathias> brb'
<RoyK> Mathias: power_on_hours ser jo riktig ut
<RoyK> kjør en -t long mot den
<Malinux> Mathias: bare hyggelig, men så googlet jeg jo litt da :)
<Mathias> RoyK: er fordi den er riktig
<RoyK> Mathias: for all del, men virker bare litt rart at den skal ha vært boota så mange ganger
<Mathias> lærdommen er, trekk ut diskene før du slåss med memok
<Malinux> evt. skru av serveren
<RoyK> memok?
<Malinux> da forebygger man vedlikeholdsbehov :)
<RoyK> eller spurte jeg om det i går?
<RoyK> Mathias: en ny disk for data?
<RoyK> i så fall, lag et raid-5 på den, så kan du utvide med redundans senere
<Mathias> memok prøver masse forskjellige innstillinger på ram og ser hva som funker
<Mathias> tar 1-7 reboots
<RoyK> bios-ting?
<Mathias> er vel noe i den duren :P
<pineapplr> RoyK: Hei, nå etter siste kommando får jeg fortsatt ikke bedre plass
<pineapplr> lvresize elns
<pineapplr> mdstat http://sprunge.us/IebU
<pineapplr> df -h http://sprunge.us/OhfR
<RoyK> hva slags lvresize-kommando?
<RoyK> har du kjørt pvresize?
<RoyK> du må utvide pv-en først
<RoyK> så lv-en
<RoyK> så filsystemet
<Mathias> RoyK: skal vi fortsette med "raidkurset"? :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> Mathias: kritiser meg først når du ikke får hjelp
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> får lese litt da :P
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/at9oyd9gan1sx8v/Screenshot%20from%202013-05-18%2000%3A07%3A45.png D:
<Malinux> bank-raid-kurs hadde vært noe
<Mathias> Malinux: hva er best av fglrx og fglrx-updates? :P
<Malinux> Mathias: aner ikke, da jeg ikke har vært borti ati på linux noen gang
<Mathias> :\
<Malinux> men for meg, kun ut fra navnene der, så virker det som at fglrx-updates oppdateres oftere enn den andre pakken
<Malinux> heldigvis har kanskje ask-ubuntu et svar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66707/differences-between-the-2-fglrx-graphics-drivers
<Mathias> installerer heller fra amd sine sider :P
<RoyK> Mathias: skal du lage raid?
<Mathias> er ikke plass til flere disker i laptopen
<Mathias> så det må nok vente til jeg har fått RAMen fra komplett
<RoyK> er vel plass til noen disker i det digre kabinettet
<Mathias> er det, men atm så er den maskinen ubrukelig
<Mathias> med mindre jeg skal sette opp hardware-raid
<Mathias> kan fint boote UEFI/diskkontrollerne, men noe tyngre enn det går ikke
<Skandix> God Kveld
<Mathias> good evening *queue evil voice*
<Mathias> kan ikke si "god kveld" på en ond måte
<lolgnu_> Mathias: du kan vel ha to disker?
<lolgnu_> med mindre det er en knøtttop
<Mathias> er bare plass til en
<Mathias> er vel en 17" ellernoe
<Mathias> husker ikke og øyemålet mitt kan _ikke_ stoles på
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-18
<Mathias> så høyt dere snorker :(
<Malinux> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<RoyK> z!
 * Malinux bare prøvde å snorke høyt
<Malinux> det er jo sommern ute jo
<Malinux> vinter til sommer uten vår
<Malinux> snålt
<RoyK> 24 grader her oppe
<Malinux> aner ikke hva det er her nede jeg, men det er vel noe sånt ?!
<Malinux> er jo så varmt at man kan gå naken
<Malinux> men da får man vel bot og sånt
<RoyK> Malinux: du får ta båten ut på langøyene - der kan du bade naken :)
<RoyK> kanskje bittelittegranne kaldt i vanne, da, men...
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> er iskaldt i vannet vil jeg tro
<lolgnu_> Mathias: bytt ut cdrommen med harddisk
<Mathias> lolgnu_: så, vente i 3-4 uker på en sak. lenge etter at jeg har gitt den til bestemor? :p
<lolgnu_> komplett så har du det vell på torsdag?
<Mathias> hahahahaha
<Mathias> tok jo en evighet å få maskinen hit
<RoyK> burde ikke ta mer enn etpar dager, selv om du bor i gokk
<Mathias> legg merke til "burde"
<Mathias> når en konvolutt kan bruke to uker på et par kilometer...
<lolgnu_> finnes det filorganisersingsprogramvare?
<Mathias> åhhhhmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmm
<Malinux> et program som sorterer bilde-filer i bildemappa osv?
<lolgnu_> Et som finner bildene og putter dem i mapper
<Mathias> fant ihvertfall ut hva jeg kan bruke maskinen til mens den er uten RAM
<Mathias> sentrifugalvifte :D
<lolgnu_> Sånn at jeg kan peke det på Documents and Settings/ og så få ut alle bilder, doc dokumenter og sånt uten arbeid
<Mathias> bråker som faen men flytter mye luft
<lolgnu_> En sånn elkjøppc?
<lolgnu_> Mamma hadde en som hørtes ut som en hårføner
<lolgnu_> eller to
<lolgnu_> Skjønner ikke at de bruker så dårlige kabinett på OEM pcer
<lolgnu_> Mitt CM Storm er jo nesten helt stille
<Malinux> burde vel gå an å lage et sånt program?
<Malinux> noe slikt som at om fila ender på jpg JPEG, PNG png osv osv, så kopier til denne mappen
<lolgnu_> Ja, jeg tror det hadde vært praktisk
<Malinux> det høres ikke akkurat unyttig ut :)
<lolgnu_> Jeg får lage et ntfs image, putte filene på det, slette filene og så bruke foremost til å ekstrahere de slettete filene :P
<RoyK> lolgnu_: burde være greit å skripte opp
<RoyK> Malinux: bedre å bruke file-kommandoen - den ser jo på innholdet
<RoyK> lolgnu_: men hva skal du gjøre? legge bildene fra en katalog et annet ssted?
<Mathias> lolgnu_: var fra en server :p
<Mathias> og kabinettet mitt bråker såvidt på full guffe :p
<Malinux> vurderer å kjøpe meg radiosender og mottaker som kan settes på katten. Hun har vært borte noen dager og jeg tror hun er i nærheten
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg trenger å katalogisere alle filene mine, men takket være iallefall 5 år med dårlig sortering og filnavning er det litt arbeid
<RoyK> lolgnu_: jeg skrev et skript for å sortere bilder (eller andre filer) i underkataloger ut fra fildato
<RoyK> normalt YYYY/MM/DD, men du kan bruker bare år/måned eller bare år også
<lolgnu_> Jeg har bilder fra 2014 :P
<lolgnu_> Jeg lurer på hvor lenge det blir til man får ubegrenset mobilabonnement til 200 kroner i månden
<RoyK> heh - de må jo tjene penger på noe også, da...
<lolgnu_> NÃ¥ er det bare data som koster
<lolgnu_> 100 kroner for en GB virker litt mye
<RoyK> ja, men det koster til gjengjeld - spesielt om du gjør noe så dumt som å bruke datatrafikk i utlandet
<lolgnu_> gjør det i europa
<lolgnu_> Leste noen som brukte data i de forente emirater eller noe slikt, kun for å sjekke facebook, og så måtte betale flerfoldige tusen
<RoyK> høres ut som om noen overdriver
<RoyK> men leste at telehor tar noe sånt som 120kr/MB for roaming fra Egypt
<lolgnu_> regner heller med at det var noen som ikke fikk til å slå det av og roamet hele tiden
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> kan fort bli dyrt
<lolgnu_> I USA var det også reimelig dyrt
<lolgnu_> Det føltes så rart å ikke kunne sjekke teleofnen når jeg ville vite noe
<RoyK> http://www.telenor.no/bedrift/utlandet/land.jsp?id=71380&land=Egypt
<lolgnu_> I USA har de ubegrenset internasjonal ringing også
<lolgnu_> /dev/md127                               2.7T  2.3T  283G  90% /raid5
<lolgnu_> snart tomt!
<IvarB> fyllt opp med drit?
<lolgnu_> Mulig
<lolgnu_> Tør ikke slette noe før backupen er klar
<IvarB> dev/md0        5.5T  1.8T  3.5T  34% /raid
<IvarB> begynner å ta seg opp litt her også
<lolgnu_> 6% av 2.4TB er lastet opp til crashplan. Men hvis jeg slenger inn en til 3tb disk blir det vel bedre
<lolgnu_> IvarB: det er fælt hvordan filer hoper seg opp
<IvarB> hehe
<lolgnu_> IvarB: Blir ownership og permission skrevet til begynnelsen av filene?
<Computron_> Can anyone translate: ""The Norwegian Central Bank (Norges Bank) has decided to keep interest rates at 1.5%. Interest rates in the Eurozone have fallen to 0.5%. In Norway, inflation has fallen, wages have risen but the currency has devalued. The economy is growing and unemployment is low although household debt is rising." please
<lolgnu_> Computron_: impossible, that is just jibber jabber
<IvarB> lolgnu_: aner ikke
<RoyK> lolgnu_: pastebin tune2fs -l /dev/md127
<geirha> lolgnu_: Det er opp til filsystemet, men lagres vel typisk i en egen tabell et sted i filsystemet, ikke ved siden av fildataen
<RoyK> lolgnu_: forresten - du kan få den fast på md0 ved å legge til raidet som md0 i /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> så redigerer du bare den og kjører update-initramfs -u
 * IvarB smelter
<RoyK> lolgnu_: extN reserverer normalt 5% for root, så du får litt mer om du reduserer den  med tune2fs -m 0 eller noe
<IvarB> det MÅ bli skikkelig tordenskrall i kveld, herregud så varmt
<RoyK> er ikke meldt noe sånn, da... og vannet er jo fremdeles kaldt, så det fordamper ikke stort, så lufta blir ikke så fuktig, og det skal jo litt vann til for å lage en diger cumulonimbus :P
<IvarB> er meldt det her i horten
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> ok? http://www.yr.no/stad/Noreg/Vestfold/Horten/Horten~508263/time_for_time.html
<IvarB> iflg. google
<IvarB> ikke yr
<RoyK> ja... tekstvarselet på http://www.yr.no/tekstvarsel/ snakker også om lokal torden
<IvarB> yr er for ustabil til å forutsi om noe i det heletatt imho
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> as if
<RoyK> det ble gjort en undersøkelse nylig mellom storm og yr, og yr vant på alt bortsett fra skymengde
<IvarB> mektig glad jeg har AC nå ja...
<IvarB> vet ikke hvor google henter i fra, men den er ganske riktig her hvertfall
<IvarB> fra dag til dag
<RoyK> kan godt hende de bruker yr-data ;)
<RoyK> det er jo åpent
<IvarB> mye mulig
<RoyK> alt annet av værdata i europa er jo kommersielt
<IvarB> https://www.google.no/#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=v%C3%A6ret+i+horten&oq=v%C3%A6ret+i+horten&gs_l=hp.3..0l3.293.1804.0.2060.14.11.0.3.3.0.117.686.10j1.11.0...0.0...1c.1.14.psy-ab.901k-dEyoRc&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46751780,d.bGE&fp=549f46f3e8fcda71&biw=1920&bih=955
<RoyK> selv om svenskene snakker om å åpne nå også
<IvarB> får du opp samme som meg der?
<IvarB> dvs. Horten
<lolgnu_> Lurer på hva som hadde skjedd hvis jeg prøvde å backe opp /dev/uranomd til jotta
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> du hadde brukt opp internettkapasiteten din
<lolgnu_> Ja, men med god nok linje måtte de jo fått problemer etterhvert?
<RoyK> hm... jottacloud.no? dårlig med linuxstøtte der, da
<RoyK> hadde vært greit med noe litt raskere enn crashplan
<lolgnu_> Jeg er relativt fornøyd med hastigheten
<RoyK> lolgnu_: men bruker ikke du linux?
<RoyK> hadde vært kjekt å kjøre backup dit fra hjemmeserveren i stedet for suppetrege crashplan
<lolgnu_> Jo?
<lolgnu_> ville vært litt fjollete å spørre etter support her hvis jeg bruke windows eller mac
<RoyK> men hvordan bruker du jotta med linux?
<lolgnu_> Foreløbig gjør jeg ikke det, jeg bare leser om backupløsninger
<RoyK> ok
 * RoyK sender en epost til jottafolket og sutrer litt om linuxstøtte
<lolgnu_> crashplan har lastet opp 6% av 2.4TB og 60GB siden jeg fikk det
<lolgnu_> Men mye på filserveren er nok komprimerbart
<lolgnu_> RoyK: de har jo svart på det
<RoyK> er visst en dritlang tråd der
<RoyK> hvor de har sagt at de "vurderer" det
<lolgnu_> At det er mulig å portere og at det er skrevet med tanke på portering, men at de ike gidder
<RoyK> det er ufint
<RoyK> backblaze driver på samme måte
<RoyK> kanskje de er redde for hjemmeservere med ørten terabyte :P
<IvarB> konkurranse?
<RoyK> er uansett for teit at de ikke vil tilby en løsning for linux
<IvarB> ser dem lister iphone appen før android appen sin på siden også
<IvarB> så... du vet vel hva slags folk dette er :P
<RoyK> idioter
<RoyK> IvarB: middels cumulonimbus observert over lutvann eller så - nå får lutefisken det travelt ;)
<IvarB> tror drittværet er avlyst ja
<RoyK> tja - en cumulonimbus er ei sky som er noen kilometer høy og som lager torden :P
<IvarB> ja men jeg ser den ikke herfra ;)
<IvarB> så det kommer nok ned i oslo+omegn :P
<RoyK> det var ikke en veldig stor cumulonimbus - kanskje bare etpar kilometer høy
<RoyK> hm... når begynner melodi-massakren i kveld?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: På Amatøren har de visning av det
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ok - skal du dit?
<lolgnu_> Usikker, jeg er litt bakfull og jeg må hente bilen min
<RoyK> trodde du hadde slutta å drikke
<Malinux> finnes det noen oversikt over hva det kostet å ringe fra fasttelefon på 80-tallet?
<RoyK> lokalt lavtrykk og nå rumler det...
<Malinux> ikke rart om det rumler litt i dag
<RoyK> Malinux: vet ikke - det kosta ett tellerskritt å ringe lokalt, mens "rikstelefon" var dyrere
<Malinux> og hvor mye kosta et tellerskritt?
<Malinux> og hvor lenge varer et tellerskritT?
<Malinux> må da ha vært pris pr. tellerskritt?
<Malinux> rikstelefon er vel når man ringte fra et fylke til et annet?
<Malinux> oslo hadde jo retningsnr: 02
<RoyK> ja, og så 22
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> et tellerskritt kosta vel ei krone eller noe
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og varte hvor lenge?
<RoyK> tidlig var det 3 minutter
<RoyK> senere gikk de bort fra det og sa at de bare kosta ett tellerskritt på kveldstid uansett hvor lenge du ringte
<RoyK> så kom mobilalderen og det begynte å koste penger å ringe igjen, selv på fasttelefon
<Malinux> aha, så etter at monopolet ble opphevet ble det dyrere?
<Malinux> det er det jeg vil finne ut
<Malinux> alle sier at ting blir så billig når man slipper marketskreftene til, men jeg har mange eksempler på det motsatte
<Malinux> boligrpisene og strøm f.eks.
<RoyK> IvarB: tror kanskje du får rett... en gedigen cumulonimbus over her nå, og det buldrer litt :)
<lolgnu_> RoyK: 17. mai ødela meg
<RoyK> lolgnu_: dakar
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Boligprisene er jo regulert til døde, samme med strøm.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: nei, hverken boligpriser eller strømpriser er regulert
<lolgnu_> Se på teleprisene i dag, ubegrenset ringing/sms/mms og 1GB data.
<Malinux> eh, boligrpisene var regulerte før 1986 men så ødela han der Willoch
<Malinux> da var det listepriser og folk hadde råd til å kjøpe seg bolig
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg kan ikke bygge boliger som jeg selv vil, jeg kan ikke bygge på hvilken som helst tomt (godkjenninger osv). Strøm trenger du også løyve for å produsere og nettleien vil uansett øke prisene.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: det er ikke noe som er regulert
<Malinux> prisen er IKKE regulert
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Det ville jo ikke funket, det er for FÅ boliger
<Malinux> hvor man bygger osv har da ikke noe med boligprisene å gjøre
<Malinux> tja, nå er det de med størst lommebok som får leilighet
<Malinux> før måtte man stå på liste
<lolgnu_> Er ikke det rettferdig?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ja, det er for få boliger, det bygges lite for å holde prisene oppe
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> lolgnu_: klassiske kapitalistisk greie
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Nei, tomter er ikke tilgjengelige nok
<Malinux> høye priser er gunstig for rike folk også. da kan de kjøpe alle boligene og leie de ut
<RoyK> lolgnu_: tullprat
<Malinux> sjekk ut finn.no og man ser det er mye ubebygde tomer her og der
<lolgnu_> Vis meg en tomt i Oslo i et godt strøk
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ta deg en øl - slapp av - ikke prøv å være vismann i kveld
<Malinux> alle t-baneknytepunkt kunne jo med fordel fått hver sin skyskraper og vips har man masse boliger
<lolgnu_> I Houston kan jeg for 1 million få 2-300 kvadrat med svømmebasseng for 1 mill. I Oslo kan jeg få 16 kvadrat.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: jada, så dra
<Malinux> og likevel har mange amerikanere ikke råd til å kjøpe seg bolig
<RoyK> lolgnu_: houston er en møkkaby
<lolgnu_> For under 5 får man 600kvm, tre garasjer, svømmebasseng og tennisbane.
<Malinux> og mange hives nå ut
<Malinux> merkelig altså
<lolgnu_> Malinux: sub prime ble jo skapt av reguleringer som skulle gi folk råd til boliger de ikke har råd til
<lolgnu_> Selvsagt går det galt når banker kan låne ut penger til personer som ikke kan betale uten risiko
<Malinux> og hvorfor er det lov? høyt spekulativt og en genial måte for banker å ta over boligene til folk på :)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: en kompis som er amerikaner, var i norge i 10 år gjennom barne-, ungdoms- og videregående skole, sendte meg nylig en melding på face og lurte på hvor enkelt det var å komme tilbake hit
<RoyK> lolgnu_: usa er et land hvor de rike eier alt
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Bankene selger lånene til godtroende fjols (Terra-kommunene feks), de blir sittende igjen med de verdiløse husene.
<RoyK> det nærmer seg noe sånt her også, men vi er ikke der ennå
<lolgnu_> RoyK: En vanlig amerikaner med en master får råd til hus på 4-5 år. I Norge må jeg betale i mesteparten av livet for en liten leilighet
<Malinux> ja, og bankene gnir seg gjerne i hendene de :)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: god tur
<Malinux> det disse bankene gjør er vel en slags lovlig måte å stjele penger fra folk på
<lolgnu_> Jeg har ikke en master
<Malinux> også tar man de pengene og invisterer de videre i høyrisikoprosjekter
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Ingen tvinger deg i å låne penger fra en bank, eller å kjøpe tvilsomme spareprodukter
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh - det handler ikke om tvang, men om lurerier
<Malinux> nei :) men problemet er at det er lov og at det er som RoyK sier. det er lureri
<Malinux> mange folk er dumme
<RoyK> lolgnu_: mange unge folk - og eldre - går i den fella
<Malinux> skal det være lov å lure dumme mennesker?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Utdanning er eneste løsningen
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ja, men utsagnene dine tyder på at du ikke er spesielt godt utdannet :P
<Malinux> så da kan man altså fjerne alle reguleringer og bare håpe at folk er godt nok utdannet så de ikke lar seg lure?
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Folk kjøper ting på Elkjøp som koster mange ganger mer enn innkjøpspris. Folk kjøper masse overpriset tull. Man kan ikke skylde på selgerne
<lolgnu_> Så lenge man får informasjon om hva man kjøper, og prisen, så må man selv kunne vurdere hva man vil kjøpe
<Malinux> nei, grunnen til at itng er overpriset, hvorfor er det det? Det skal jo være profitt. Altså koster ting mange ganger mer enn det koster å produsere :)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: alt koster mer enn innkjøpspris
<RoyK> lolgnu_: de må jo ha penger til lønninger og sånt også
<Malinux> tenk hvor mye billigere ting kunne vært om man ikke trengte profitt + penger til å marketsføre ting :)
<Malinux> er forbrukeren som betaler det
<lolgnu_> Hvis Norge ble kommunistisk hadde jeg dratt
<Malinux> oki :)
<lolgnu_> Jeg er ikke et barn, jeg kan ta ansver for mitt egent liv, og mine egne penger.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh - jeg er medlem av Rødt ;)
 * RoyK er en trofast sosialist
<Malinux> hvorfor lærer vi barna i barnehagen at de skal dele likt osv?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Ahh, du lærer vel mange gode hersketeknikker og fin retorikk der :)
<Malinux> hvorfor inføres det ikke i barnehagen forskjeller også?
<lolgnu_> Jeg har ikke noe i mot å dele
<RoyK> lolgnu_: nei, det er ikke det det handler om. det handler om å dele
<Malinux> De barna som klarer å karre til seg lekene først får leke med dem osv
<Malinux> jo, du har noe i mot å dele :)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: jeg tjener ganske greit, og måtte derfor betale ganske mye for å melde meg inn i rødt, men det er greit
<lolgnu_> Hvis du er sulten kan du gjerne komme innom for en øl og et måltid. Jeg vil dele, men jeg trenger ikke en kynisk mellomann.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: gi etter evne, ta etter behov
<lolgnu_> Jeg kan ikke støtte at en alenemor må betale for å bombe Libya, eller bygge opera, eller for å bygge ut bredbånd i distriktene.
<Malinux> kapitalisme er kynisme satt i et slags system
<lolgnu_> Sosialistene dreper mennesker med overlegg. Hvilket kapitalistisk selskap gjør det?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh - det om libya og opera ville nok vært minst like ille om vi hadde borgerlig regjering
<lolgnu_> Dessuten fungerer jo Jens og CO bare som nikkedukker for store selskaper og andre land.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: det med bredbånd synes jeg er fint - ikke alle kan flytte til byen
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg støtter verken blått eller rødt, de er alle sosialdemokrater og forskjellene er på noen få prosent. Veldig små ideologiske forskjeller.
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ok, så hva tror du på?
<RoyK> noe breiviksk konservatisme eller noe?
<lolgnu_> Nei
<lolgnu_> Jeg er for fri innvandring
<lolgnu_> Min solidaritet strekker seg lengre enn landegrensene
<RoyK> godt
<lolgnu_> Men som alle har jeg dessverre fordommer. Jeg vil mye heller møte en hvit jente i et smug enn en svart mann. Men jeg innser at det er uberettiget, som min frykt for høyder eller slanger.
 * RoyK møter lolgnu_ i et smug og lurer ham
<lolgnu_> De fleste er hyggelige hvis man blir kjent med dem.
<RoyK> ja, men uansett hva jeg har gjort før, så var du vel ikke så skeptisk til meg? ;)
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg skyr menon som pesten, er nok ikke mye å lure fra meg
<lolgnu_> Nei, jeg er vanligvis lykkelig og naiv
<RoyK> menon?
<lolgnu_> penger
<lolgnu_> ikke menon
<lolgnu_> jeg surrer
<RoyK> jeje - men det raidet ditt - er det friskt nå?
<lolgnu_> det har aldri vært ufriskt, men jeg mangler en disk
<RoyK> da er det jo ikke så friskt
<lolgnu_> Har redudans, jeg trenger bare mer plass
<RoyK> pastebin mdstat
<lolgnu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678162/
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Ser du, helt fint
<RoyK> tror jeg ville ha kalt den md0
<RoyK> om den ikke er i mdstat, så kan den jo bytte navn etter hvert
<lolgnu_> den monteres ikke automatisk
<RoyK> så du det jeg skrev tidligere om md0?
<RoyK> mdadm.conf osv
<lolgnu_> Jeg så du nevnte at jeg burde gjøre noe med filen
<lolgnu_> Men jeg kom aldri så langt
<RoyK> opp til deg
<lolgnu_> jeg fikset rc.local greia da
<RoyK> mgp er så uutrykkelig crappy
<Malinux> no shit
<Malinux> derfor ser jeg heller ikke på det :)
<RoyK> hadde ikke noe annet å gjøre :P
<Malinux> da har du lite å gjøre :)
<Malinux> teit å se på noe man ikke liker, for så å prate om hvor dritt det er. Eller er du skap-mgp-ist? := ;)
<RoyK> har vært noe bra, da
<lolgnu_> Hva er beste måten å oppbevare pc-skruer?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du finner sånne greier med masse lommer på clas
<lolgnu_> http://www.clasohlson.com/no/Skrue--og-muttersett/40-7042 <- en sånn og så putte mutterne en annen plass?
<RoyK> de har tomme ting også
<RoyK> koster en femtilapp eller noe
<lolgnu_> http://www.clasohlson.com/no/Oppbevaringsboks/40-6997
<lolgnu_> En sånn var litt billigere og har masse oppbevaringsplass for sånt småting
<RoyK> ja, jeg har en mindre utgave
<lolgnu_> I topplokket kan jeg oppbevare Latituden min (jeg får ikke til å skru den sammen)
<RoyK> kan få hjelp til sånt
<lolgnu_> virker som mye hassle
<lolgnu_> Begynner å gå tom for ting å ta backup av...
<Malinux> lolgnu_: du kunne ikke startet et prosjekt for å ta backup av hjernen?
<lolgnu_> Hadde vært morsomt
<lolgnu_> restore hadde vel vært verre
<Malinux> ja, men jeg ser hvordan sånt kan brukes på en ganske grufull måte
<lolgnu_> også interessant
<lolgnu_> hadde vært dødskult å kunne dele minner
<Malinux> ja, men ikke om man har mange vonde minner
<Malinux> men om det er gode minner og du kan velge det du selv vil dele samt kryptere innholdet osv :)
<lolgnu_> ja
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> også hadde det vært nyttig om all info ligger lagret i forhold til å finne ut av hva som skjedde dd.mm.yyyy
<Mathias> mrn
<Malinux> hei Mathias
<Malinux> Gode snille Mathias :)
<Mathias> \o/
<Malinux> noen som har noen gode ideer her? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678574/
<Malinux> ikke sikkert feilmeldingen er noe kritisk, men hadde vært kjekt å vite hvorfor den kommer og evt. om hvordan man ordner den
<Malinux> jeg kan jo prøve det personen i siste post i denne tråden har gjort: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1825712.html
<Malinux> personen hevder å ha fikset det så
<Malinux> løste seg ved å endre resume device = /dev/sda6 til resume device = UUID=<også dette lange idnr> i /etc/uswsusp.conf
<RoyK> litt full og litt skev, håper folket er i form
<Malinux> tja, jeg drikker pepsi max, har spist masse sjokolade og hører på Wish you Where where here (albumet)
<Malinux> eh. Wish You Where here
<Malinux> prøver å ikke spille så høyt :)
<lolgnu_> helt edru her
<Malinux> jeg er bare påvirka av koffein
<Malinux> "bare"
<Malinux> om dette er sant da: http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm
<lolgnu_> koffein er potent, men du trenger de i ren form
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> er mye som er potent i store nok mengder
<lolgnu_> alt for mange bivirkninger, det er en grusom stimulant
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> *gjesp*
<Mathias> myggnetting <3
<Mathias> Malinux: Crack
<Mathias> EXT. HALF FINISHED SPIDERWEB
<Mathias> (CU) The Spider explodes
<Malinux> :)
<Mathias> 24 grader her inne nå
<Mathias> synker heldigvis
<Mathias> imorgen legger jeg meg i fryseboksen
<Malinux> fryseMathias
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> er humoren min som er frysetørket
<Malinux> er den?
<Malinux> frysetørket humor. Det skal jeg se etter i frysedisken neste gang jeg er på butikken
<Malinux> men smaker neppe særlig godt? eller kan det tenkes det ikke er så ille kanskje?
<Mathias> bare å rehydrere
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> da blir det ekstra is
<Malinux> nå er det visst natt, og da må små jenter legge seg til å sove
<Malinux> natti
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-19
<Mathias> natta
<Mathias> hmm
<lolgnu_> hmm
<Mathias> ja!
<lolgnu_> Jeg finner ingen pålitelige personer å backe opp til
<Mathias> ?
<lolgnu_> og jeg finner ikke halvparten av tingene jeg vil kopiere
<Mathias> kjøp en brann"sikker" harddisksafe
<lolgnu_> Hjelper ikke ved naturkatastrofer
<Mathias> kjøp en bunker
<lolgnu_> plutselig kommer jeg hjem og så er huset knust av en komet
<lolgnu_> eller atombombe
<lolgnu_> Da er det fint med en backup som overlever
<Mathias> om huset ryker i en atombombe har nok mesteparten av kloden også gått
<Mathias> samme gjelder kometen hvis den er stor nok
<lolgnu_> Derfor man trenger hundrevis av backupsteder
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ja, om noen slipper en megatonn-nuke over huset og serveren og huset går, så er det greit med backup - men for hvem? ;)
<Malinux> for arkeologene
<RoyK> spørs om de har tilgang til min crashplan-konto :P
<RoyK> Malinux: om ikke digikam gjør jobben, så kan du kanskje prøve Corel AfterShot Pro?
<RoyK> finnes jo faktisk for linux...
<RoyK> koster $60, ser det ut til
<RoyK> ser ut som en blåkopi av Lightroom
<RoyK> heh - men velger du at du er i norge, så koster det plutselig nærmere tusenlappen - også blåkopi av Adobe, som priser ting sinnsvakt mye høyere med en gang man er utenfor usa
<RoyK> dvs på lightroom er visst prisen omtrent den samme
<RoyK> men at Corel skal ha nærmere tre ganger så mye i norske kroner som i amerikanske dollar er lovlig drøyt
<Malinux> hm, corel aftershot pro for linux? :D
<Malinux> men er det mulig å prøve en demo før man evt. betaler. Jeg gidder ikke betale 60$ om den ikke er noe særlig :)
<Malinux> ser man kan download trial :D
<Malinux> så da kan jeg teste ut hva jeg syntes før jeg evt. bruker 60$ :D
<Computron_> hei
<RoyK> lasta ned trial selv - veldig likt lightroom
<Malinux> ja, det så veldig likt ut :)
<Malinux> kan nesten lure på om det er samme progammet?
<RoyK> prøv råimport, da...
<RoyK> har ikke testa import og sånt
<Malinux> her det en egen råimport der?
<RoyK> type, kan jo hende det løser problemet med mørke bilder
<Malinux> ja, men jeg finner ingen raw-import der
<Malinux> men mulig det er løst
<Malinux> eller er raw-import at jeg bruker et raw-bilde når jeg redigerer?
<Malinux> og du har brukt et jpeg-bilde eller lignende?
<Malinux> når du prøvde
<Malinux> jeg kan få et ganske lyst bilde, men da brenner himmelen ut
<Malinux> men ser ut som det er muligheter for å unngå det også :)
<Malinux> sålangt tror jeg ganske sikkert jeg kommer til å kjøpe en lisens :) Dette lvoer godt og jeg slipper wintendo for å gjøre det
<RoyK> test det noen dager først, da
<Malinux> ja, jeg gjør nok det. er ikke så spontan at jeg betaler nå ;)
<Malinux> men kan ta noen bilder ute her og se etterpå
<Computron_> Can anyone translate a sentences please? "There is a serious risk of heavy flooding in southern Norway in the next few days says the Norwegian Water Resources and Energy Directorate. The reason for this is heavy snowmelt increasing the amount of water in sreams and rivers. The weather warning lasts until Tuesday for the Nord-Trøndelag, Sør-Trøndelag, Møre og Romsdal, Sogn og Fjordane, Hordaland, Rogaland, Vest-Agder, Aust-Agder, Telemark,
<Computron_> Buskerud, Oppland and Hedmark areas. High temperatures and winds have led to lots of snow melting especially in the Bergheim area."
<sigurdga> Computron_: http://www.nve.no/no/Flom-og-skred/Flomvarsling-og-beredskap/Flomvarsling-og-meldinger---arkiv/Varsel-om-flom1111111115/
<sigurdga> first few paragraphs
<Computron_> can't use copyright
<sigurdga> why is the english version less copyrighted?
<sigurdga> because it has been reformulated?
<RoyK> hvorfor snakkes det engelsk her inne? ;)
<sigurdga> RoyK: fordi han spør om hjelp til oversetting
<RoyK> er det Computron_ som maser om oversettelser igjen? har han på ignore, så litt vanskelig...
<sigurdga> ja
<RoyK> +b snart?
<sigurdga> greit å vite at du har han på ignore
<sigurdga> ikke ennå, han må få lov til å svare for seg
<RoyK> han pleier å fortsette med msg om han får svar fra folk
<sigurdga> men har irritert meg over at han har sagt hei til meg i pm 10 ganer på en uke
<RoyK> ja, jeg irriterte meg også over det til han havna på ignore
<Computron_> RoyK /ignored sigurgda /ignored
<sigurdga> Computron_: what?
<Malinux> er det greit at folk bruker denne kanalen til å oversette artikler som ikke er relatert til ubuntu?
<Malinux> alle som syntes deter greit, rekker opp hånda nå
<Malinux> sigurdga: så ofte ja. Hos meg er det ikke så ofte, men det er irriterende. Spesielt irriterende fordi han forventer at jeg selvsagt skal oversette for han
<Malinux> han tar det som en selvfølge
 * RoyK stikker demonstrativt hendene i lomma
<sigurdga> det jeg synes er mest irriterende er at han sannsynligvis ikke hadde sjekket ut om han kunne bruke den allerede eksisterende oversettelsen
<sigurdga> eller i dette tilfellet, den norske originalen
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> sigurdga: jeg aner ikke hva slags motiv han har for alle disse oversettelsene, men ofte handler jo sånt om spam
<Malinux> såpass
<Malinux> tja, han skriver på noe wikinews
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> og det er ikke ubuntu-relatert
<Malinux> det er mye annet her som ikke er det
<Malinux> men de som henger her fast er her visst pga ubuntu
<Malinux> og det er naturlig at folk prater om annet også
<Malinux> men han her er her utelukkende pga noe oversetting
<sigurdga> det mest irriterende var at det virket som om han satt meg på ignore og ikke svare på det jeg spurte om, etter at  jeg og RoyK snakket oss imellom
<Malinux> tja, han er irriterende. kan han ikke lære seg norsk eller noe om han skal drive å skrive om ting fra norge
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Kan jo hende jeg ikke er hjemme.
<RoyK> joda, men blir fremdeles litt hypotetisk ;)
<RoyK> atomkrig er litt vel 1980
<RoyK> tror du må hete Kim Jong-un for å i det hele tatt vurdere å sprenge ei atombombe
<lolgnu_> Poenget mitt var vel mest at man bør ha en backup som er så offsite at hvis hele hjembyen går under, så slipper man å miste filer
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> jeg har jo det viktige på CP
<lolgnu_> CP liker ikke imagene mine :(
<RoyK> bilder?
<lolgnu_> nei
<lolgnu_> diskbilder på type 2-350 GB
<RoyK> vil den ikke ta med dem?
<lolgnu_> den begynner
<lolgnu_> men den hoppet fra 7 til 0 prosent et par ganger
<RoyK> ja, den er helt http://xkcd.com/612/
<RoyK> letteste er å bare glemme den i noen uker
<RoyK> hva slags diskbilder er dette?
<lolgnu_> Et er av 250gb disken, og et fra 320gb disken
<RoyK> er det ikke greiere å ta ut dataene enn å holde på med gamle diskbilder?
<lolgnu_> På det krypterte er det greit, på 250gb bildet er det ikke så lett
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke?
<lolgnu_> fkrd
<lolgnu_> fordi det er ukomplett
<RoyK> ah, den ddrescue-greia?
<lolgnu_> jepp
<lolgnu_> kunne vel komprimert den
<RoyK> da er det jo ikke stort å ta vare på :P
<RoyK> snakka forresten med IBAS her om dagen
<RoyK> de tar 8k med moms for å gjenopprette disker for privatpersoner
<RoyK> så om du har et lass med bitmynter på den disken, kan det jo kanskje være verdt det...
<lolgnu_> Er litt usikker nå, jeg ekstraherte filer, og det ser ut som det ligger windows på den
<RoyK> det burde du vel se i partisjonstabellen?
<RoyK> hva slags filsystemer ligger det der?
<lolgnu_> det fant vi ikke ut
<RoyK> men kan du lese partisjonstabellen?
<RoyK> fdisk diskbilde.img
<RoyK> sfdisk -l asdf.img
<RoyK> kanskje
<lolgnu_> hdd-250p1            2048   488397167   244197560    5  Extended
<lolgnu_> hdd-250p5            4096   488396799   244196352   83  Linux
<RoyK> da er det nok ikke windows der
<Malinux> jeg sliter litt. etter jeg satte opp servern min hos veninna mi så sliter hun med at lasting av nettsider går tregt. veldig tregt
<RoyK> Malinux: er det noe særlig trafikk på serveren, da?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> dvs. akkurat nå er det det
<Malinux> men det samme skjer om jegi kke har trafikk på serveren min
<Malinux> som f.eks. torrenttrafikk
<Malinux> men jeg mistenker at det er transmission-daemon
<Malinux> jeg minnes at nettet mitt gikk tregt en gang uten torrentrafikk og  at det pluteslig gikk veldigraskt etter jeg stoppet den servicen
<RoyK> http://malinkb.dyndns.org/munin/malinkb.dyndns.org/black-mamba.malinkb.dyndns.org/index.html
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er endel trafikk der nå
<RoyK> se eth0 traffic
<lolgnu_> hvordan får jeg det?
<RoyK> får hva?
<lolgnu_> munin?
<RoyK> apt-get install?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg sa jo også at akkurat nå er det masse trafikk
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> jeg streamer musikk
<Malinux> og spiller av her jeg er nå
<RoyK> over sshfs? ;)
<Malinux> men når jeg har 0 torrentrafikk går det også gjerne veldig seint
<lolgnu_> Malinux: har hun god opplastning?
<Malinux> RoyK: jepp
<Malinux> lolgnu_: hun har 5Mbit opp
<Malinux> og 25 Ned
<Malinux> men jeg leser et sted på en tråd om transmission at det ikke har noe med hvor mye båndbredde som er i bruk men hvor mange som er koblet til med peers
<RoyK> du metter jo opplinken hennes nå
<Malinux> ja, nå ja
<RoyK> kan kanskje hjelpe å skru av transmission enn så lenge
<Malinux> men dette handler ikke om noe
<Malinux> *nå
<RoyK> enkelte rimelige rutere har problemer med mange tcp-sesjoner
<RoyK> og jeg gjetter at den ruteren hun har er i dvaskeste laget
<lolgnu_> Med 5mbit ville jeg regnet med at det gikk bra
<RoyK> lolgnu_: problemet er bufring i ruteren - stort buffer gjør at linja utnyttes bedre, men gjør det veldig vanskelig for andre enn de som bruker mye trafikk å komme gjennom
<RoyK> så én pc kan i praksis nesten blokkere
<Malinux> jeg kan like gjerne kjøpe en router og bruke hos hu til jeg finner meg et eget sted, da jeg uansett øsnker å bytte router
<lolgnu_> for dataintensive ting bruker jeg kun switchen
<lolgnu_> Malinux: bostedløs?
<RoyK> Malinux: har fremdeles en dd-wrt-sak her
<Malinux> lolgnu_: for tiden ja :)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: funker dårlig mot nettet, med mindre man er så heldig at man sitter på en hybel kabla opp mot uio, da :P
<lolgnu_> http://lolcat.no/munin
<RoyK> permission denied
<Malinux> mhm
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg mistet UiO linjen for en 6-12 månder siden
<Malinux> faen og, kommer ikke inn påå webgrensensittet til transmission-daemon :S
<lolgnu_> lynet.no nå
<Malinux> gjorde jo det i sted jo
<RoyK> lolgnu_: standardoppsett tillater bare localhost, tror jeg - sjekk /etc/munin/apache.conf (iirc)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ok
<lolgnu_> Der funket det
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du kan endre konfigen sånn at det ikke står localhost.localdomain
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Lynet er ikke SÅ mye dårligere da. Men var rimelig pissd når vi ikke hadde IPv6 en stund
<RoyK> altibox/viken fiber har *fremdeles* ikke ipv6
<RoyK> ha sutra litt til support om det
<RoyK> lolgnu_: sjekk også andre plugins som ligger der - du kan monitorere ganske mye med munin
<RoyK> lolgnu_: http://munin.karlsbakk.net/munin/
<RoyK> Malinux: får ikke svar på port 9091 gjennom ruteren - funker med vanlig http, da...
<lolgnu_> RoyK: forvirrende
<RoyK> Malinux: lokalt svarer den på 9091
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hva da?
<lolgnu_> klarer ikke å finne ut hvordan jeg forteller apache at domainname er lolcat.no
<Malinux> ja, det dukket opp til slutt, tok bare en ti minutters tid eller noe ser endelig innlogginga
<Malinux> veninna mi spurte nå om hu kan nappe ut nettverksledningen
<RoyK> skru av transmission
<Malinux> jeg ba hun vente og har nå stoppet av transmission
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> hjalp ikke.....
<lolgnu_> killall transmission-daemon
<Malinux> no process found
<Malinux> men bruker jeg noe båndbredde nå?
<RoyK> du har et lass med ddclient-prosesser gående der
<lolgnu_> har du ikke det båndbreddeprogrammet?
<RoyK> aner ikke hvorfor det er så mange
<Malinux> aner ikke jeg. er det synderen?
<RoyK> tviler
<Malinux> vel, nå skrev hun. nå funker det....
<Malinux> så kanskje det tok litt tid fra jeg drepte den prosessen
<Malinux> men da har jeg funnet synderen.
<RoyK> kanskje greit å beholde transmission av
<Malinux> eren grunn til at det kalles deamon
<lolgnu_> Malinux: hvorfor bruker du ikke rtorrent?
<Malinux> jo, men det er altså en workaround
<RoyK> problemet er ruteren
<Malinux> fordi jeg ikke har hørt om det sikkert
<RoyK> ikke serveren din
<Malinux> sikker?
<RoyK> 90%
<RoyK> men la transmission stå av enn så lenge
<Malinux> sjekk siste tråden her... https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7395
<RoyK> er vel ikke noe poeng å ha den gående?
<Malinux> ja, lar den stå av enn så lenge
<Malinux> ikke akkurat nå
<lolgnu_> transmission er grusom i forhold til rtorrent, hvorfor bruker du ikke det isteden?
<Malinux> men det er jo dumt om man ikke kan bruke ting og må ha ørten workarounds fordi ting ikke funker optimalt
<RoyK> lolgnu_: har ikke noe å si med tanke på et lass med tcp-sesjoner - det blir det uansett torrent
<Malinux> som sagt. jeg brukr ikke rtorrents fordi jeg aldri har hørt om det eller så har jeg ikke skjønt en dritt av hvordan jeg setter det opp....
<RoyK> Malinux: du har /etc/rc2.d/S20transmission-daemon liggende, så om boksen booter nå, så startes den igjen - slette?
<lolgnu_> Malinux: ah
<lolgnu_> Jeg bruker å fjerne den begrensningen på hvor mange peers man kan ha
<Malinux> RoyK: tja, kanskje like lurt?
<RoyK> ja, tror det
<RoyK> er jo bare å lage symlinken igjen når du skal ha den tilbake
<Malinux> lolgnu_: men kan det være der problemet ligger? at han har et problem han sisten i den tråden? for det passer med at ting går tregt til tross for null båndbredde i bruk
<lolgnu_> det gjør det
<lolgnu_> Men jeg har aldri opplevd noe sånt på min D-Link DGS-1224T
<Malinux> ok. veninna mi har en DIR-655 også d-link
<Malinux> er nok en jall router?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: øh - en svitsj bufrer ikke
<lolgnu_> Min er en 24 porters gigabit switch med plass til to fibermoduler... Den er kanskje hakket mer fornuftig.
<RoyK> du kan ikke sammenlikne en ruter og en svitsj
<RoyK> en typisk DSL-ruter (eller kabelmodem) har et buffer sånn at internettforbindelsen skal brukes mer effektiv
<lolgnu_> Jeg ville aldri brukt en router som backbone
<Mathias> Malinux: DLINK SKAL DØ. *krmt*
<RoyK> det er jo fint for én pc, men om du har flere, og én bruker mye båndbredde, så fylles bufferet opp, og ingen andre får noe glede av moroa
<RoyK> lolgnu_: det handler ikke om backbone, men internettilgang - da må du ha en eller annen dings som kobler til ting
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Jeg har min D-Link DGS-1224T som kobler meg til veggen ;)
<RoyK> ja, du har fiber, flott
<RoyK> det har ikke venninna til Malinux
<lolgnu_> lynet bruker ikke modem, for modem er håløse
<RoyK> nei, feil, de bruker ikke modem, siden de har lagt fiber
<RoyK> modem funker fint, selv om fiber er bedre
<lolgnu_> De har ikke lagt fiber her, USIT la fiber her, nå drifter de det.
<RoyK> ja, men samma greia
<RoyK> du bruker ikke modem om du kjører ethernet over fiber
<RoyK> men du bruker modem pluss gjerne en ruter (ofte i samme innpakning) om du kjører over DSL
<RoyK> og du bruker kabelmodem mot DSLAM-en når du kjører over kabel
<lolgnu_> Hvis jeg måtte ha et modem tror jeg at jeg hadde kjøpt noe med to nettverksportere og kjørt pfsense
<RoyK> det letteste er å sette en dd-wrt-greie (eller openwrt eller ...) foran og sette opp fornuftig kødisiplin der
<Malinux> veninna mi har jo også torrentrafikk og fikk endelig over 1 megabyte i sekundet her
<RoyK> lolgnu_: regner med du får smart-data i munin om du installerer smartmontools
<RoyK> burde jo ha vært der...
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Har du vurdert en vps til torrenter? Jeg har hatt mye suksess med billige vps'er til bittorrent
<lolgnu_> USIT tillot ikke bittorrent
<lolgnu_> (var ikke noen sperre mot det, men de sperret deg ute hvis de fikk klage)
<lolgnu_> RoyK: er vel neppe så fornuftig på vpsen
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> :)
<lolgnu_> husker ikke subdomenet til filserveren
<Malinux> vps ? altså at jeg laster ned på en server jeg leier et sted?
<Malinux> Om jeg skal legge alt ut på andre servere så forsvinner egentlig hele poenget med hjemmeserver for min del :)
<lolgnu_> http://owl.lolcat.no var det
<Mathias> Malinux: kneler rauteren på grunn av en halv kvasimillion tilkoblinger? :P
<Malinux> liksom. Bilen funker ikke, så jeg kan like godt leie en i stedet
<Malinux> sånne ting
<lolgnu_> Nei
<lolgnu_> Det er bare at for 30 kroner i måneden kan du spare båndbredden til fornuftige ting, torrentene går fortere og så videre
<lolgnu_> 100mbit til vps og så kan du se filmen i vlc mens du laster den ned fra vpsen
<lolgnu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680416/
<RoyK> apt-get update?
<Mathias> purge fila og last den ned på nytt?
<lolgnu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680420/
<RoyK> apt-get --list-cleanup update # kanskje
<lolgnu_> mathias sin fix funket
<Mathias> gjorde det det?
<RoyK> fjortismagi!
<Mathias> var jo ren Mathias-ing
<RoyK> Malinux: skal jeg kverke /etc/rc2.d/S20transmission-daemon for deg?
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> done
 * Mathias kverker tilfeldige prossesser
<Malinux> men jeg skal nå teste ut om jeg kan få dette til å gå igjen
<Malinux> viser seg at veninna mi også har på torrents hun laster forøvrig ned
<RoyK> Mathias: type kill -9 -1? :D
<Mathias> kanskje få det til å krype først
<lolgnu_> http://owl.lolcat.no/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html
<Malinux> jeg prøvde å streame muskk (flac) og video (avi) samtidig nettopp uten at det påvirket hennes nedlast av torrents med utorrent
<Mathias> så snuble litt rundt, så gå, springe, gå, snuble, krype, ligge i senga og rope etter hjelp, så dø
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hvorfor endrer du ikke navnet til noe vettugt i stedet for localhost.localdomain?
<lolgnu_> jeg vet ikke hvordan
<Malinux> men altså. nå vil jeg prøve å sette i gang transmission-daemon
<RoyK> lolgnu_: se host_name i /etc/munin/munin-node.conf
<RoyK> Malinux: ikke redd for å erte på deg venninna di (eller typen hennes)?
<Malinux> har per limit global på 240 og peer limit pr torrent på 144
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, men det er jo helt dust at jeg ikke kan bruke torrent eller la transmission-daemon stå på UTEN trafikk
<Malinux> fordi da går alt i sirup
<RoyK> Malinux: kanskje greit å sette grenseverdiene litt lavere, sånn i tilfelle...
<Mathias> Malinux: hvilken router var det igjen?
<Malinux> ja, det er poenget her.
<Malinux> dir-655
<Malinux> veninna mi mener det ikke er routeren dog
<Malinux> fordi nå virket det jo
<Mathias> kan si at wrt54glen min liker 178 global og jeg har 70 per torrent
<RoyK> nei, men hun kan kanskje ikke så mye ;)
<Mathias> egentlig ikke vits med fler enn 20
<Malinux> nei...
<Malinux> hun kan nada
<Mathias> Malinux: prøv å stress-test den litt da :P
<Malinux> men driter i det nå. jeg vil gjerne få satt i gang og hvor langt ned på verdiene bør jeg gå. jeg aner ikke hvilke verdier hun har på sin utorrent
<Mathias> 250 tilkoblinger med masse trafikk, se hvor mange nanosekunder det tar før den tryner
<Malinux> Mathias: trengs ikke. poenget er at jeg vil finne ut hvordan den ikke tryner. vi veit at den tryner
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> Malinux: om hun kobler ned serveren din, så får du si ifra - har ganske greit med båndbredde for å tyne linja sånn at "det ikke er din feil at det går tregt" :D
<lolgnu_> sdc er så varm
<RoyK> jaha? hvor varm?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: pastebin smartctl -x /dev/sdc
<lolgnu_> 45.97C
<RoyK> det er helt greit
<Malinux> men jeg kan vel prøve å dele alle verdier på 4
<RoyK> lolgnu_: alt under 50 er egentlig greit
<Malinux> RoyK: joda, men om du hører etter så skjer dette selv om jeg ikke bruker noe av båndbredden.....
<Malinux> jeg har ikke lastet noe ned via torrent på ukesvis jeg
<RoyK> Malinux: nei, men står den og lar andre laste opp?
<RoyK> ned
<RoyK> bort
<lolgnu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680446/
<RoyK> lolgnu_: 197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--C-   187   186   000    -    722
<RoyK> det der er en *oops*
<RoyK> håper du har et godt raid ;)
<RoyK> tresifra pending sectors er ikke akkurat tegn på at ting står bra til
<lolgnu_> doh
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, det er som jeg sier til deg 0 INGEN trafikk. nada. null og niks hverken opp eller ned når det gjelder torrentrafikk
<RoyK> kjør en smartctl -t short /dev/sdc
<Malinux> dvs. det er ikke noe båndbredde som blir brukt
<Malinux> ingen laster noe ned, ingen laster jeg ned fra
<Malinux> eneste er at den kanskje er koblet til noen peers uten at det er noe datatrafikk
<RoyK> Malinux: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/munin/malinkb.dyndns.org/black-mamba.malinkb.dyndns.org/fw_packets.html
<RoyK> det går datatrafikk der mens transmission kjører
<Malinux> ja, men ikke noe som bruker all båndbredden?
<Malinux> eller er det det?
<RoyK> det er jo bare den du har stoppa
<Malinux> poenget er at det må da være mulig at transmission-daemon ligger å kjører i bakgrunnen uten trafikk uten å jamme alt?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det erk un den jeg har stoppa
<Malinux> hva annet av trafikk er det som går nå da?
<RoyK> nå går det jo knapt trafikk
<Malinux> ok, så prøver jeg å starte opp transmission-daemon igjen, så får vi se hva som skjer
<lolgnu_> md127 : active raid5 sdd[0] sdb[2]
<RoyK> lolgnu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680464/ <-- ser ut som om du bør sperre tilgangen til phpmyadmin
 * RoyK kjørte en liten openvas-scan
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hva har du på sdc?
<RoyK> disken sliter...
<Malinux> hvordan kommenterer jeg ut linjer i settings.json ?
<Malinux> ser ikke ut som // funka
<lolgnu_> rota
<RoyK> Malinux: ser ikke sånn ut http://stackoverflow.com/questions/244777/can-i-comment-a-json-file
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ok - skaff en ny :)
<lolgnu_> Det er en ubrukt disk der
<lolgnu_> dd if=sdc of=sda?
<lolgnu_> eller ddrescue?
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, bare sletta de linjene ikke ivl ha, så får jeg huske at jeg reduserte alle verdier til en fjerdedel
<Malinux> så får vi se da om et kommer noen klager på tregt nett...
<Malinux> der kom en sms.....
<RoyK> Malinux: ta en kopi av fila og slett unna det du ikke vil ha
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> såpass kort tid
<lolgnu_> /dev/mapper/host--37--191--222--61-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ddrescue er ikke så viktig om det er en god disk, men det tar ikke kortere tid med ddrescue
<RoyK> så kanskje like greit
<lolgnu_> hvordan kan jeg være 100% sikker på om den er sdc?
<RoyK> like stor disk?
<lolgnu_> større
<RoyK> eh - om hva er sdc?
<lolgnu_> /dev/mapper/host--37--191--222--61-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<RoyK> lolgnu_: sjekk i /dev/disk-by-*
<Malinux> tregt igjen
<RoyK> men hvorfor bruker du device mapper?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: ugh, jeg cat'et filen
<RoyK> raidkontroller eller noe?
<RoyK> haha!
<Mathias> lolgnu_: been there, done that
<lolgnu_> puh, klarte å aborte xD
<RoyK> cat /dev/sda, liksom
<Mathias> bare ikke cat en gigantisk video på 6 gbyte på en sgs3
<RoyK> kjekt å vite nøyaktig hva som er på disken
<lolgnu_> ja
<lolgnu_> jeg pastebinner, så kan dere fortelle meg hva det er for noe? :P
<RoyK> pastebinner /dev/sdc? ;)
<lolgnu_> hehe
<lolgnu_> men jeg ble ikke klok av det der
<lolgnu_> men siden /dev/sdc er i bruk, og /dev/sda ikke er det (ifølge munin) er det vel trygt å overskrive sda
<RoyK> tror du kan finne noe med dmsetup ls
<RoyK> eller noe
<lolgnu_> tror mapper er pga lvm
<RoyK> lvm bruker ikke dm
<lolgnu_> host--37--191--222--61-root	(252:0)
<RoyK> ja - 252 er device-mapper
<Mathias> omg, teksten ble sinnsvakt mye bedre når jeg dempet kontrasten på tven :P
<Malinux> får se hva som skjer nå snart. har redusert radikalt på verdiene, men skal vente til torrenten  veninna laster ned er på toppspeed igjen
<RoyK> lolgnu_: slipp meg inn, så kan jeg se over ;)
<Mathias> Error opening /dev/sda: Device or resource busy (udisks-error-quark, 0) ← lurer litt på hva den betyr :P
<Malinux> hadde max speed global på 480, peer limit global på 240 og pper limit per torrent også på 240 tror jeg mens peerlimit torrent var på 144. reduserte alt med 1/4 samme driten skjer. nå har jeg redusert til verdier som 20 3 og 6
<Mathias> Malinux: ta med dlink-dødfaktoren og del det på 0
<RoyK> heh
<lolgnu_> RoyK: jeg kopierer sdc til raidet, så kan jeg mounte og se
<RoyK> jau, burde funke
<lolgnu_> Malinux: set peerlimit til 12 på global
<lolgnu_> 2 upload slots
<lolgnu_> RoyK: 65MB/s, har ikke sett raidet jobbe så fort før
<RoyK> kan godt være at det er sdc som er flaskehalsen
<RoyK> raidet burde klare opp mot 100MB/s
<lolgnu_> den hopper ned til laaave verdier innimellom
<RoyK> åpne en ny terminal og kjør dmesg
<RoyK> mulig den får lesefeil
<RoyK> sdc er jo ikke akkurat frisk...
<lolgnu_> ddrescue sier vel i fra hvis det er feil?
<RoyK> kjører du ddrescue mens disken er montert?
<lolgnu_> ja?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å boote til en live-greie og gjøre det offline
<lolgnu_> det er mulig
<RoyK> går nok greit, men du vil trenge en grundig fsck før filsystemet er friskt om du kopierer det sånn
<lolgnu_> der fant den error
<RoyK> bingo!
<lolgnu_> skummelt at alle disker hater meg
<RoyK> neida, alle disker dør
<RoyK> silisiumen lengter  tilbake til fjellet
<RoyK> og sølvet og kobberet og tinnet og blyet og aluminiumen og sånt
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du bør kanskje sjekke pending/reallocated sectors for de andre diskene også
<RoyK> lolgnu_: og - skru på smartd og sett opp forwarding av root-mail - så får du mail om en disk hangler
<lolgnu_> Bra jeg la merke til at den var varmere enn de andre diskene
<RoyK> hva sier ddrescue? mye krøll?
<lolgnu_> rescued:    23796 MB,  errsize:   49152 B,  current rate:   47185 kB/s
<RoyK> første pass?
<lolgnu_> jepp
<RoyK> regner med at du ikke får så mye korrupsjon av det der
<lolgnu_> den trimmer det vel ned når den er ferdig å kjøre gjennom
<lolgnu_> men da er raidet mitt fullt
<RoyK> kjøp ny disk :)
<lolgnu_> det er vel ingen som selger 3tb disker på hellig-søndager?
<RoyK> du kan eventuelt utvide til et degradert raid
<lolgnu_> det tør jeg ikke
<RoyK> nei...
<RoyK> har noen 2TB-disker liggende, men det hjelper vel lite
<RoyK> har en 40GB SATA-disk du kan få ganske billig :D
<Malinux> nei. det funker bedre, men hun får utnyttet ca 10-15% av båndbredden for torrenttrafikk når jeg har transmission-daemon på (uten at jeg laster opp eller ned)
<Malinux> men skal prøve de verdiene lolgnu_ nevnte
<RoyK> lolgnu_: prøvde du å sjekke med dmsetup?
<lolgnu_> jeg er litt usikker på om nederste bayen har plass til en harddisk
<RoyK> om det er en sånn floppyplass, så har den plass, men det kan bli varmt
<Malinux> jeg hadde forøvrig peer limit global på 6 og ved å øke, så er det vel ikke sånn at de blir bedre?
<lolgnu_> Malinux: jeg trodde du sa det var på 120
<RoyK> Malinux: bør du ikke heller endre den globale konfigen?
<Malinux> lolgnu_: ja, men så har jeg prøvd enda lavere enn det også, fordi det ikke virket på 120
<Malinux> RoyK: mulig. jeg blir helt tullerusk av alle konfiggene
<RoyK> Malinux: /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<Malinux> men den leser configen fra .config/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<Malinux> kanskje jeg skal endre der også da?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: floppyplass?
<Malinux> kan man ikke ha ett sted å konfiguere :S
<RoyK> Malinux: den er jo global - og transmission-daemon kjøres jo ikke som din bruker
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ta bilde
<Malinux> RoyK: eh, jo?
<Malinux> jeg kjører den ikke som sudo
<Malinux> for da virker den aldri
<RoyK> Malinux: den kjøres jo av init-skriptet, som egen bruker?
<Malinux> mulig
<RoyK> lolgnu_: for å kjøre en enkel sjekk av diskene, prøv for i in sd{a..f}; do echo -n $i:\  ;  smartctl -x /dev/$i| grep Current_Pending_Sector ; done
<Malinux> jeg starter den i alle fall ved å skrive: transmission-daemon
<Malinux> som $
<RoyK> men den kjøres jo fra init-skriptet
<RoyK> men om du kjører den som din bruker, så er det jo en annen sak
<lolgnu_> RoyK: http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/chassis/scout/
<Malinux> ok, men da prøver jeg å redigere denne /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json da
<RoyK> lolgnu_: dårlig med floppyplasser der ;)
<Malinux> og da har jeg satt max-peers-global til 12
<Malinux> peer limit global står på 240
<Malinux> hva skal jeg sette den på?
<lolgnu_> 12?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ser jo ut til å være plass til seks disker der
<Malinux> får å gjøre et enkleere. her er hele jævla conffiggen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680577/
<Malinux> jeg kan prøve 12 ja
<RoyK> lolgnu_: pluss litt mer om du kjøper noe hotplug-greier for de 5,25"-brønnene
<Malinux> så 12 på både max peers global og peer limit global ?
<RoyK> prøv
<Mathias> Malinux: prøv
<Mathias> dumme RoyK :p
<Malinux> peer limit pr. torrent ?
<Malinux> prøver 12 der også jeg
<RoyK> eller 3 eller noe
<RoyK> om du har mange torrents
<RoyK> men global limit vil nok overstyre den uansett, så spørs om det er noe poeng å justere den
<Malinux> justerte for sikkerhetsskyld jeg
<Mathias> global vil gå over med mindre du spesifiserer torrenten til å ignorere global
<Malinux> og nå har jeg starta opp igjen traskverket, så får man se da
<Malinux> javel
<Malinux> hm, nå laster jeg visst plutselig opp noe, men tja, det var ikke mye
<Malinux> så får vi se om det kommer en sms snart
<Mathias> hihi
<lolgnu_> 1 Exposed (converted from one 5.25 inch Drive Bay)
<lolgnu_> tror jeg har en sånn caddy faktisk
<Malinux> når jeg har transmission-daemon avslått så får veninna mi 2.9 megabytes pr. sekund i nedlast på sin torrentklient
<Malinux> når jeg starter opp transmission-daemon og har null trafikk, får hun gjerne 300-400kilbytes per sekund
<lolgnu_> Største problemet er PSUen
<lolgnu_> jeg trenger nye ledninger
<Malinux> hm, jeg skrev inn 12 på max peers per torrent i den globale configgen men står 6 i guiet
<lolgnu_> flere molex og stata strøm
<Malinux> noe som tyder på at den leser den som ligger i .config
<Malinux> og ikke i /etc
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du får splitt-adaptere for en liten hundrings (eller for en knapp tier på ebay)
 * RoyK har noen liggende
<lolgnu_> jeg vil heller ha et ekstra sett med ledninger til psuen tror jeg
<lolgnu_> er vel bedre for å få balanser load?
<RoyK> hvorfor det?
<Mathias> lolgnu_: modulær psu <3
<RoyK> den leverer jo nok strøm
<RoyK> lolgnu_: strømforsyninger har normalt ikke forskjellige kanaler - det er bare strøm inn/ut og så fordeles det
<RoyK> litt som strømfordeler/padde til 230V
<lolgnu_> RoyK: sto masse i bruksanvisningen om hvor du skulle plugge inn de forskjellige tingene
<Mathias> lolgnu_: du har vel flere rails i psuen da
<lolgnu_> Men jeg kan ikke se for meg at en 750watt psu skal slite med denne serveren
<RoyK> ja, men, disker bruker kanskje 10W
<RoyK> så det har ikke stort å si
<Mathias> RoyK: bruker vel mest strøm når de spinner opp
<Malinux> nei, dette  vil ikke virke. nå gikk hastigheten hennes ned til 400-500
<Mathias> Malinux: rart
<Mathias> ikke noe funky QoS i den dlinken?
<lolgnu_> ja, den har rosa connectors for skjermkort eller noe sånt, og svarte for hdd,odd osv
<Malinux> Mathias: ja
<RoyK> Malinux: ikke så mye nå lenger. eldre disker med masse tunge plater brukte mye strøm når de spant opp - ting funker bedre nå
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Har du mange åpne torrents i transmission?
<Malinux> Mathias: aner ikke, jeg har satt begge torrentportene til laveste prioritetet og trafikk på port 80 til høyeste
<Malinux> lolgnu_: ja
<Malinux> me ningen av de har trafikk, bortsett fra en litt akkurat nå
<Mathias> Malinux: dlink sin QoS er ikke QoS :P
<Malinux> hva er den da?
<Mathias> navlelo
<RoyK> QoS på endepunkter er normalt ikke så effektivt
<lolgnu_> Malinux: den kobler kanskje til trackere og slikt? Hva er det du seeder?
<RoyK> det må brukes i begge ender, og internettleverandører støtter ikke sånt
<Mathias> lolgnu_: trackere tar virkelig ikke mye trafikk
<Malinux> det er 26 torrents som ligger å seeder, men det er nesten aldri trafikk på noen av dem
<lolgnu_> Mathias: kan ta masse tcp connections
<Mathias> RoyK: tomato sin er effektiv, faktisk
<Malinux> lolgnu_: diverse tv-serier etc
<lolgnu_> Malinux: da ville jeg bare fjernet dem
<Malinux> men alle er stilt inn slik at når seedratio er på 1.0 så skal den stoppe
<Malinux> lolgnu_: ok
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, det kan funke å begrense enkelte tjenester
<Mathias> lolgnu_: de fleste torrentklienter begrenser de afaik
<RoyK> lolgnu_: men seriøst - med 750W strømforsyning, så kan du nok drive 20 disker, minst
<Malinux> nå får jeg ikke vite om det vil løse noe, for nå dro veninna mi og da får jeg ikke sjekket om tiltakene jeg gjør fremmover har noen effekt
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hvordan går ddrescue?
<lolgnu_> ssh krasjet
<RoyK> wtf?
<RoyK> start en ny en i screen eller noe
<lolgnu_> startet en ny på lokalterminalen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> raidet ditt er lovlig fullt ;)
<Malinux> men lovlig
<RoyK> jau
<lolgnu_> Hvilken disk skulle jeg kjøpe?
<RoyK> wd red er vel greit
<RoyK> http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1335006
<lolgnu_> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Harddisker/3-5--Serial-ATA/Western-Digital/Western-Digital-Red-3TB-NAS-harddisk-SATA-6Gb-s-SATA-30--64MB--35--24x7-118635-p0000055936.aspx
<lolgnu_> jeg blir alltid skeptisk når de har NAS i tittlen
<RoyK> det er en grei disk som spinner på 5400rpm
<RoyK> støtter ERC og sånt
<lolgnu_> Den har fått gode reviews
<RoyK> den her er litt dyrere http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1452213
<lolgnu_> bare 230 kroner dyrere enn de jeg har
<Mathias> ikke bråker den heller :P
<RoyK> men er "enterprise"
<RoyK> og spinner på 7200
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hva slags disker hadde du i raidet igjen?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: forresten - på den rota - hvor mye har du fylt opp? hva slags data ligger det der?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: er jo ikke noe vits i å kopiere 250GB med søppel om du bare har 10GB på filsystemene
<lolgnu_> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Harddisker/3-5--Serial-ATA/Seagate/Seagate-Barracuda-3TB-SATA-6Gb-s-SATA-30--64MB--7200RPM-116831-p0000050892.aspx tror jeg
<RoyK> kanskje greiere å bare reinstallere på ny disk...
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ja, men spørs om den støtter ERC
<lolgnu_> 4.7gb med systemet :P
<lolgnu_> + boot ned 31M
<RoyK> så rsync det til raidet
<lolgnu_> men de 49MB som er borked?
<RoyK> så kan du sette opp en ny disk med tilsvarende layout og rsynce det tilbake, installere grub og du bør være i boks
<lolgnu_> jeg har ny disk
<lolgnu_> den sitter å venter
<RoyK> er ikke sikert det ligger data der, da
<RoyK> ddrescue kopierer jo hele disken, uavhengig av om det ligger data på filsystemet
<lolgnu_> jeg aner ikke hvordan man setter opp lvm
<RoyK> man vgcreate
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> først vgcreate, så lvcreate
<RoyK> legg /boot på egen partisjon før du bruker lvm på resten
<RoyK> 1GB holder lenge for boot
<lolgnu_> Når jeg først er i gang bør jeg vel sette opp degraded raid1 i tilfelle jeg gidder å kjøpe en ny liten disk?
<RoyK> jau
<lolgnu_> Jeg skulle hatt vannpipen til kompisen min og satt meg ute på plattingen med en pils
<RoyK> tenkte å foreslå det :)
<RoyK> (ikke det med vannpipa, men sikkert fint det også)
<lolgnu_> Jeg må få kommet meg på elkjøp for å kaste all min gamle hardwaren
<lolgnu_> hardware*
<lolgnu_> Jeg lurer litt på om jeg trenger å beholde min 600 mhz duron :P
<lolgnu_> eller 1.8ghz athlon
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> 600MHz duron er nok verdt sin vekt i papir
<lolgnu_> Men ødelagte cd-rom fra 1990-tallet skal jeg kvitte meg med
<lolgnu_> Hvis jeg hadde kabinett til den, (som ikke var gammelt og slitsomt) og hovedkortet fungerte OK kunne jeg jo behold den
<RoyK> har et greit kabinett stående med noe ræl om du er interessert
<RoyK> tar bare opp plass
<Malinux> hm, ser ut som corel fikser bilder litt eh, bedre enn jeg får til med digikam
<RoyK> "litt" eller *litt*? ;)
<lolgnu_> Malinux: er det bra for å organisere?
<lolgnu_> Jeg har 7200 bilder jeg må rydde i
<lolgnu_> For 1430 kroner får jeg erstattet hele duronen med moderne hardware
<lolgnu_> minus kabinettet
<RoyK> lolgnu_: om du bare skal sortere dem etter dato, så har jeg et skript
<Malinux> lolgnu_: det har jeg ikke testet ut skikkelig, men reklamen hevder så
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ser ut som om den barracuda-disken støtter ERC http://forums.storagereview.com/index.php/topic/30673-new-seagate-barracuda-3tb-st3000dm001-raid-56/
<lolgnu_> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=649659&reviewPage=2#extra <- er det noen god grunn til å kjøpe icy-boxen (5 bay caddy) framfor denne?
<RoyK> det er jo to forskjellige ting
<RoyK> ser ikke noe om hotplug på den der
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765988 virker jo ganske gjennomtenkt
<Malinux> her er eksempel på corel vs digikam: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/igal/digikam-vs-corelaftershot/index.html
<Malinux> mulig en kan få samme resultat i digikam
<RoyK> kaldere og skarpere i digikam, da
<RoyK> men mulig digikam bruker mye USM automatisk
<Mathias> automagi <3
<RoyK> mer dynamikk i det fra corel
<lolgnu_> jeg blir så nervøs hver gang crahplan sier at noe er missing
<RoyK> lolgnu_: fikk du kopiert dataene fra den fillete rotdisken?
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng i ddrescue - bare bruk rsync
<lolgnu_> ddrescue er vel straks ferdig
<Malinux> hva er USM ?
<Malinux> jeg likte utrykket jeg fikk i corel sin, men ser at jeg noen ganger må sette exposure langt ned for åunngå utbrent himmel
<lolgnu_> Malinux: har du prøvd darktable?
<RoyK> Malinux: unsharp mask
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, men ser at corel har noe sharping på som standard
<Malinux> lolgnu_: nei, ikke prøvd
<lolgnu_> jeg kommer til å ende opp som horder
<Malinux> lolgnu_: takk for tipset. skal sjekke ut darktable også jeg :)
<lolgnu_> samler skruer, motorer og lasere fra ødelagte optiske drev
<lolgnu_> Malinux: jeg kan ingenting om fotogreier, men liker darktable bedre enn digicam
<Malinux> ok, kanskje jeg også gjør :) det vil vise seg snart.
<Malinux> var litt knølete å navigere seg rundt der syntes jeg
<Malinux> i dette darkroom
<Malinux> eh, eller darktable het det vel
<Malinux> men nå har jeg skjønt litt mer av navigeringa :)
<Malinux> hm, og nå er Computron_ tilbake og skal vel ha oversatt norges lover
<Computron_> hi
<RoyK> +b?
<RoyK> Malinux: om han spør om sånt, så havner han på banlista raskt
<RoyK> han har jo fått beskjed
<Malinux> ja, han har ikke det, men var litt sarkastisk her
<Malinux> han har det :)
<RoyK> sett noe til pusen?
<Malinux> nei...
<Malinux> :(
<RoyK> :(
<RoyK> håper hun lever, da
<Malinux> noen har visst funnet en pus i nærheten her, men det ser ikke helt likt ut på bildet. Tenkte å stikke innom å titte for sikkerhetsskyld, men fikk ikke noe svar da jeg ringte
<Malinux> ja, jeg tror nok det
<RoyK> har hatt verandadøre stående åpen et drøyt døgn
<RoyK> ikke spesielt kaldt nå :)
<RoyK> stor disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681058/
<IvarB> skjera folkens?
<RoyK> ser ut som at en disk tryna, gitt...
<IvarB> RoyK: nå har været kommet hit :P
<RoyK> godværet eller regnet?
<IvarB> regnet
<RoyK> og du var hvor igjen?
<IvarB> horten
 * RoyK husker å ha sett en fin film som het O horten
<RoyK> sdg hadde jo ikke vist noe feil tidligere - og så - boom
<RoyK> greit med raid
<Computron_> Malinux: what does sarkastisk mean?
<Malinux> it's sarcasme
<Computron_> *sarcasm
<Malinux> yeah
<RoyK> fikk en pm her
<RoyK> 19:43 <Computron_> fucking twat
<pineapplr> ohai
<Computron_> ?
<Computron_> that's made up
<RoyK> heh - no
<RoyK> han forsvant visst før jeg fikk kasta han ut
<pineapplr> Spørsmål om oversettelser igjen?
<RoyK> denne gangen kom han vel tilbake for å spre drit etter at Malinux sparka ham ut
<Atluxity_> hva har skjedd?
<RoyK> bare en gjenganger som ber om oversettelser og sender folk pm for det
<pineapplr> åja :P
<IvarB> kan jeg få sparke-powers også?
<IvarB> :P
<RoyK> trenger du det?
<pineapplr> Ja, har fått en del spørsmål om det. Hjalp han et par ganger, men ble for mye
<IvarB> RoyK: nei ?
<IvarB> har hatt han på mental-ignore nå i over en uke
<Malinux> hm, har ikke sett han her inne tror jeg. hva er problemet hans?
<IvarB> jaså ja
<RoyK> følger kanskje med på loggene
<RoyK> vi trenger ikke flere troll enn Mathias  her :P
<RoyK> litt lei av spambots og andre idioter
<IvarB> takk
<Atluxity_> Computron igjen?
<RoyK> ja
<pineapplr> FÃ¥r bare: 20:01 >>>> Irssi:  is not being ignored
<pineapplr> Da jeg prøver med: /unignore #ubuntu-no JOINS,PARTS,QUITS
<RoyK> denne computron er virkelig et troll
<pineapplr> RoyK: Har du sett trolljegern? :P
<RoyK> nei :
<RoyK> :)
<IvarB> merkelig hvor mange troll denne kanalen skal ha til en hver tid...
<RoyK> egentlig ganske få
<IvarB> ikke når du tar i betraktning hvor mange aktive folk det er her
<RoyK> kommer jo alltids troll
<RoyK> computron er vel en idiot fra ett eller annet land som vil ha hjelp til det meste
<RoyK> han poster forresten logg av hva vi skriver her
<IvarB> hvor da?
<RoyK> pm
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681237/
<RoyK> vet ikke helt hvordan han får denne sanntidsloggen
<RoyK> 20:15 <Computron_> [19:14] <RoyK> vet ikke helt hvordan han får denne sanntidsloggen
<RoyK> 20:16 <Computron_> He gets his real time log from pineapplr
 * pineapplr sender ingenting bevisst
<RoyK> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/19/%23ubuntu-no.txt er vel hvor han får det fra :)
<pineapplr> Men den er ikke helt oppdatert?
<RoyK> rimelig oppdatert
<RoyK> nå ber han meg om en unban og en unnskyldning :)
<RoyK> skikkelig kos
<Malinux> awh
<pineapplr> Siste meldingen var fra 18:02 ?
<pineapplr> ok :P
<RoyK> ja, han fikk +b
<Malinux> så skal vi la han komme inn igjen da, om han lover å ikke be om oversettelser mer?
<IvarB> nei
<Malinux> ok
<lolgnu_> RoyK: 5MB er døde
<lolgnu_> 4.5
<RoyK> lolgnu_: ok, men det er vel bare rota?
<lolgnu_> ddrescue ser ut til å fikse det
<lolgnu_> jepp, bare rota
<pineapplr> Må være tonnevis med engelske kanaler om han trenger hjelp med noe annet enn oversettelser?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å reinstallere?
<lolgnu_> aner ikke, den leser ennå fint
<lolgnu_> men nå kommer de der irriterende feilene igjen
<lolgnu_> media error
<RoyK> jammenatte
<RoyK> det er bare rota
<RoyK> du kan reinstallere
<RoyK> på ny disk
<lolgnu_> ipos er 287334
<lolgnu_> så jeg kan vel anta at det ikke er noe data der
<RoyK> ville reinstallert på ny disk og så prøvd å få ut noe fra gamledisken om det var noe jeg mangla
<lolgnu_> så slitsomt å reinstallere
<lolgnu_> Kan jeg ikke bare dd-e greia til dev/sda og så reboote?
<RoyK> ja, men mindre slit enn å gjenopprette og fikse feil
<lolgnu_> Error 2481 [8] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> er det fra smartctl?
<lolgnu_> jau
<Malinux> fikk pm fra han fyren nå. han lover å ikke spørre mer om oversettelser
<Malinux> orker ikke å prate med han jeg....
<RoyK> Malinux: jeg fjerner ikke b
<lolgnu_> Han er sinnsykt slitsom
<RoyK> det får være opp til andre
<lolgnu_> kan jeg bruke ddrescue isteden for dd?
<RoyK> ja
<Malinux> oki, jeggidder ikke svare han...
<RoyK> har ham på /ignore for lengst
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> lolgnu_: for fillete disker, bruk ddrescue
<lolgnu_> ddrescue er raskere enn dd
<RoyK> lolgnu_: men igjen - lettere med en rsync
<lolgnu_> nå overfører jeg bare bildet til sda
<pineapplr> Klarte ikke fjerne JOINS osv fra channelen
<RoyK> lolgnu_: nei - ddrescue er ikkke raskere
<lolgnu_> så får jeg fscke den
<lolgnu_> 1307472384 bytes (1.3 GB) copied, 65.6274 s, 19.9 MB/s
<lolgnu_> rescued:     6248 MB,  errsize:       0 B,  current rate:   71761 kB/s
<RoyK> lolgnu_: hvorfor rsyncer du ikke skiten over på ny disk? ikke noe poeng å overføre 250GB med ræl når det bare er 5GB med ting der
<lolgnu_> Kan jeg mounte ny rota mens ting kjører?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: fordi nå slipper jeg å lære meg å sette opp lvm
<RoyK> du kan ikke remontere rota i fart
<pineapplr> clonezilla?
<RoyK> lolgnu_: min liten lol
<lolgnu_> At den bruker en liten stund på å backe opp gjør ikke så mye9
<lolgnu_> Etter at den er ferdig lager jeg en reasonable backup av skiten
<Atluxity_> [19:41] <Computron_> http://pastebin.com/KwBe7Q2p
<Atluxity_> [19:41] <Computron_> http://pastebin.com/KwBe7Q2p
<Atluxity_>  fikk pm
<RoyK> ja, han er full av dritt
<Malinux> hvorfor er det så viktig for han å bli unbanna når han ikke skal være her av ubuntu-relaterte grunner uansett?
<lolgnu_> Han kan jo ikke norsk
<RoyK> nei
<lolgnu_> det har jo ingen hensikt for han å være i en norsk backupkanal
<RoyK> så la +b stå
<Malinux> nettopp
<lolgnu_> først lurte jeg på hvem som var hannes clone, men så lenge det er public logging kan han jo plage alle som skriver her
<RoyK> trenger vi offentlig logging av denne kanalen?
<lolgnu_> jeg ville foretrukket at vi ikke har det
<RoyK> kanskje høre med freenode-folket
<lolgnu_> loggingen er vel av ubuntu folket
<lolgnu_> loggingen er forøvrig mot nettverkspolicien
<lolgnu_> det skal være opplyst om i topic
<RoyK> loggingen er vel freenode-greie
<RoyK> ikke ubuntu
<lolgnu_> nei
<lolgnu_> ubuntulog_:
<lolgnu_> !version
<lubotu3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lolgnu_> .version
<lolgnu_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/22/%23ubuntu-no.html
<lolgnu_> freenode eier ikke ubuntu.com
<lolgnu_> RoyK: er det trygt å linke folk til muin?
<RoyK> muin?
<lolgnu_> munin
<RoyK> er jo statiske sider
<RoyK> skal litt til å kompromitere sånt
<lolgnu_> ah, kult
<lolgnu_> 182gb kopiert
<Malinux> hvordan ignorer jeg noen?
<Malinux> jeg skrev /ignore Computron_
<Malinux> men neida, det funka ikke. han kan visst pm-meg :S
<Malinux> han spammer meg
<Malinux> hjeeeelp
<RoyK> lolgnu_: serveren din ramla ned
<RoyK> http://owl.lolcat.no/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html svarer ikke
<lolgnu_> fack
<lolgnu_> kernel panick?
<RoyK> heh
<lolgnu_> numlock og capslock blinker
<RoyK> panic
<Malinux> kernel panic er bedre enn panikk-angst
<RoyK> dårlig tegn
<lolgnu_> jeg har piller mot angst, jeg har ikke piller mot kerneler som ikke vil samarbeide
<RoyK> når sånt blinker, er det panic
<RoyK> på tide å trykke på den store knappen
<lolgnu_> heh
<lolgnu_> der er dritten rebootet til sda
<lolgnu_> den ble ikke ferdig å kopiere, vil det utgjøre noe problem?
<RoyK> neppe
<lolgnu_> sluttet å responde på 219250MB
<RoyK> sjekk om du mangler noe
<lolgnu_> jeg har ingen filer jeg ville savnet på rota
<lolgnu_> bortsett fra ubuntu server
<RoyK> sdc kan dermed brukes til fine magneter og coasters
<lolgnu_> heh
<lolgnu_> må først wipe den 38 ganger :P
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng om du tar ut platene til coasters
<RoyK> dama di vil sikkert like dem
<RoyK> eller damene dine
<Malinux> magnetdamene
<lolgnu_> Datamaskiner ødelegger meg, de får meg til å føle meg så enormt fattig
<lolgnu_> trenger nå 2 til harddisker, nytt kabinett, og ny ledning
<RoyK> to nye disker?
<RoyK> ja, en til rota og en til å utvide lagringa?
<lolgnu_> jepp
<lolgnu_> men den til lagring er viktigst
<RoyK> ja
<lolgnu_> Kan omså ha rota på en minnepenn
<RoyK> greit å ha sikker lagring
<lolgnu_> har en 2,5" 1tb disk som jeg kan bruke etterhvert
<lolgnu_> Dødsirriterende at jeg ikke finner kabler til chieftech
<lolgnu_> alle har til corsair
<RoyK> splittkabler funker vel?
<RoyK> om det er strøm du snakker om
<lolgnu_> de gjør vel egentlig det
<RoyK> mange disker trenger du å koble opp?
<lolgnu_> Men det der kabinettet frister, mitt er litt for lite
<RoyK> litt sært når det går en disk plutselig
<RoyK> og rapporterer fin størrelse
<RoyK> User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]
<lolgnu_> heh
<RoyK> grei diskstørrelse ;)
<Malinux> easter egg?
<lolgnu_> jeg sitter å vurderer hvilken løsninger som er best for å colocate en server hos noen jeg kjenner
<RoyK> ja, eller bare en dau disk
<Malinux> ser for meg WD har ett easter egg på en av 100000 disker
<Malinux> hihi ja
<Atluxity_> bye
<RoyK> blir vel å bytte ut skiten i morra
<RoyK> skulle bytta ut spare-disken med en hitachi, men kom ikke så langt
<lolgnu_> jeg skulle hatt en lydløs datamaskin som ikke brukte mye strøm eller plass som jeg kunne puttet hos hvem som helst
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh - ja
<Malinux> raspberry pi ?
<lolgnu_> raspberry pi er faktisk billig nok til å gjøre det
<Malinux> ja, også kan du vel sette noen sånne i raid? http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2004_03/pr1601.htm
<lolgnu_> + kryptert eksterndisk så snakker man
<Malinux> aner ikke hvor stor kapasitet de har da
<RoyK> rpi og ekstrerndisk er jo litt vanskelig
<lolgnu_> RoyK: hvorfor?
<RoyK> støtter jo bare usb2 og er rimelig treigt
<Malinux> evt. så ka du få deg denne https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdIanqM_RZ8
<RoyK> Malinux: rotfl
<Malinux> ja :D
<Malinux> den er såå genial
<lolgnu_> http://www.jonrogers.co.uk/2012/05/crashplan-on-the-raspberry-pi/
<RoyK> Malinux: lolgnu_ type, om du ikke har redundans, så mister du data
<RoyK> mista nettopp en disk
<RoyK> lolgnu_: den var til deg, ikke til Malinux
<RoyK> så får vi se i morra når det er gjenoppbygget
<RoyK> burde ha bytta ut den søpledisken fra wd før den andre tryna
<lolgnu_> Uhm
<lolgnu_> Crashplan sier at den har lagret HELE raidet mitt på 64.8GB
<RoyK> lolgnu_: heh
<lolgnu_> Ser ut som det var fordi raidet ikke var montert
<lolgnu_> men det er jo dødsskummelt at den da bare later som om alt har backup
<lolgnu_> spessielt når den rapporterer på skjermen at 2.4TB er backet opp
<lolgnu_> RoyK: jeg installerte en pakke, nå kan jeg bruke x-forwarding
<RoyK> lolgnu_: /me inviterer Malinux og lolgnu_ og resten til en kveld ved songsvann med pils og grilling
 * RoyK inviterer Malinux og lolgnu_ og resten til en kveld ved songsvann med pils og grilling
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du kan alltid bruke x-forward med ssh
<lolgnu_> sånn type nå?
<RoyK> ja, bør funke
<RoyK> prøv å starte xterm
<lolgnu_> Jeg har funnet pubnøkklene mine igjen, så da kan jeg fikse øl
<Malinux> jeg blir gjerne med :)
<RoyK> mulig du må installere xauth først
<lolgnu_> RoyK: det var en java pakke jeg installerte, og så brukte jeg -Y isteden for -x
<Malinux> songsvann <3 og helt uten internett håper jeg :) bare ubuntu-folk og natur <3
<RoyK> Malinux: <3
<lolgnu_> libswt-gtk-3-java
<RoyK> lolgnu_: er du med på ubuntu-no-treff?
<lolgnu_> Sure
<RoyK> du bor jo ikke så langt unna songsvann
<RoyK> vi trenger bare noen kasser med øl
<lolgnu_> det gjør jeg ikke
<lolgnu_> jeg har ca 8-9 på pubben
<lolgnu_> tom for cava da
<RoyK> ubuntu-no-pils på songsvann hadde vært stas
<lolgnu_> /dev/md127                               2.7T  2.6T     0 100% /raid5
<RoyK> lolgnu_: tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md127
<lolgnu_> uzr@host-37-191-222-61:/raid5/rota$ sudo rm *
<lolgnu_> den kommandoen gjorde meg litt nervøs
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> den sletter jo mye
 * RoyK gidder ikke å si noe mer om md0 og mdadm.conf
<lolgnu_> jeg skal fikse det når jeg legger den til i fstab
<lolgnu_> RoyK: men når tenkte du ubuntu-no treff?
<RoyK> tja - jeg har ikke tenkt stort på det
<RoyK> malin var veldig ivrig
<RoyK> så kanskje en gang når det blir godt vær igjen? er visst meldt møkkavær de nærmeste dagene
<Malinux> jeg kan ikke fra 6/7juni til 11 juni
<Malinux> i ale fall
<Malinux> 1. juni kan jeg heller ikke
<lolgnu_> 23. kommer kjæresten min på besøk, da må jeg gjøre ting hun liker tror jeg
<RoyK> Malinux: kan du ordne en dato?
<Malinux> kanskje hun liker å grille
<lolgnu_> aner ikke, hun har ikke snakket om grilling på irc tror jeg
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> hva med 25. mai ?
<Malinux> det er en lørdag (tror jeg)
<Malinux> jo, det er en lørdag :)
<RoyK> funker for meg
<lolgnu_> ikveld er siste dagen jeg kan røyke tobakk
<RoyK> jaha
<RoyK> så må du bare røyke tjall senere?
<lolgnu_> litt usikker på om det er lvo
<RoyK> lvo er det nok ikke
<lolgnu_> lov*
<RoyK> ei heller det, men det virker :)
<lolgnu_> kuttet fingern min når jeg tømte cd-rommene for lasere, skruer og motorer
<lolgnu_> Nå fikk jeg litt lyst på øl
<lolgnu_> Kan jeg bruke en ssh connection til å forwarde 250 porter?
<lolgnu_> en VPN er vel mer hensiktsmessig
<IvarB> alle røyker tjall osv... utenom meg
<IvarB> hva kommer det av?
<lolgnu_> IvarB: god oppvekst?
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> ikke spesielt
<Malinux> tja, alle som drikker øl har vel ikke hatt en dårlig oppvekst?
<lolgnu_> lavt alkoholkonsum eller høyere sosioøkonomisk status er andre mulige forklaringer
<lolgnu_> Malinux: sa han noe om øl?
<Malinux> lolgnu_: nei :) men spørsmålet kunne like gjerne vært: alle drikker øl osv... utenom meg
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Da ville jeg tippet religion og/eller livssyn
<lolgnu_> De fleste drikker øl, men ikke like mange drikker seg full
<IvarB> vel, naivt spørsmål kanskje... men er det så "bra" som alle skal ha det til å være?
<lolgnu_> tjall?
<IvarB> mhm
<Malinux> om du virkelig vil ruse deg så vil jeg anbefale sprit
<IvarB> eh nei, det er nettopp det
<lolgnu_> Det er behagelig etter en stressende dag eller for å kose seg med en film. Det er mer "forgiving" hvis du skal gjøre noe fornuftig etterpå, hvis du drikker er resten av dagen ødelagt.
<IvarB> hva med smerter i kroppen?
<Malinux> nei, ingen
<IvarB> nei, men hjelper det på det?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> kroppen slapper helt av
<Malinux> og det fungerer smertedepende
<IvarB> hvorfor er det så tabu?
<IvarB> hvis det er så bra?
<lolgnu_> Det er jeg også nysgjerrig på
<lolgnu_> Alkohol dreper enormt mange mennesker, og fører til en horde med lidelser.
<Malinux> sikkert fordi det er forbudt
<Malinux> og pga propagandaen som har vært i årevis
<lolgnu_> Men det er sosialt akseptabelt kun hvis du drikker med noen andre
<Malinux> røyker du en gang er du på plata i morgen
<Malinux> og om noen røyker så blir man sett på som narkoman og missbruker og folk tro du gjør det hver eneste dag
<lolgnu_> Malinux: forbudet har ignetning med stigmaet å gjøre. Se på Amsterdam, det er ikke sosialt akseptert der heller.
<IvarB> hmmm, er det dyrt?
<Malinux> lolgnu_: godt poeng
<Malinux> 100kroner ish pr. gram
<lolgnu_> IvarB: Ikke hvis du har kontakter
<lolgnu_> jeg betaler 65
<IvarB> ok... og det holder til hva?
<Malinux> kanskje stigmaet kommer pga skremselspropagandaen som har vært i en årrekke?
<lolgnu_> 1 gram, 3x 6 timer? Muligens mer, kommer an på hvordan man vil innta det.
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Propaganda fungerer, så det ville ikke vært ulogisk
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> og jo mindre folk veit om noe jo mer redde er de gjerne for det, fordi de har hørt om han der fyren som røyker hver dag og han ble narkis osv
<IvarB> hm
<Malinux> blir samme som å si at du må ikke drikke alkohol for jeg kjenner en som bare drakk litt på fester og vips var han alkis
<Malinux> da er det jo gjerne en bakenforliggende grunn osv
<Malinux> også er det annen myte også. at det er en sånn gateway-drug
<lolgnu_> IvarB: Litt vanskelig spørsmål. Hvor mange øl trenger man for en kveld feks. Jeg kan drikke 3 eller 18 avhengig av hva jeg gjør.
<Malinux> og eneste grunnen til at det kan fungere på den måten er pga forbudet
<IvarB> vel, dette er greia... jeg har vært igjennom en ganske rufsete periode i livet nå nettopp, men det er over og alt er bra i dag
<Malinux> 18øl?!
<Malinux> jeg har problemer med en sixpack med halvlitere
<IvarB> så jeg har ikke noe depresjon eller noe sånt i dag
<Malinux> og etter x antall øl så sier det bare stopp da klarer jeg ikke mer
<IvarB> men, jeg har ganske "hissig" fibromyalgi (smerter i kroppen)
<IvarB> og bruker derfor en god del paralgin forte fra dag til dag for å fungere
<RoyK> Malinux: 120 eller så for gode saker
<IvarB> jeg jobber og klarer meg fint
<IvarB> men jeg liker ikke å gå på forte
<RoyK> lolgnu_: 65 for grammet - da får du søppel
<IvarB> jeg har brukt det i såpass mange år nå at jeg føler at det kanskje ikke er så lurt lenger
<Malinux> hm paragyn forte gjør seg om til morfin i kroppen
<Malinux> morfin lager man heroin av
<Malinux> jeg vil påstå det er tryggere å bruke tjall
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Jeg har drukket alkohol nesten daglig før, jeg har hatt et enormt consum. Det er sånn type drikk en halv flaske vin og så en flaske whisky
<IvarB> Malinux: ja
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Nei
<lolgnu_> Malinux: codein blir til morfin
<Malinux> codein?
<lolgnu_> du lager heroin av opium
<lolgnu_> kodein
<Malinux> opium lager man også morfin av
<lolgnu_> "forte"
<RoyK> lolgnu_: kodein er skummelt
<lolgnu_> Malinux: morfin krysser ikke blod-hjerne barrieren samme måte
<RoyK> lolgnu_: vær forsiktig med opiater
<Malinux> ah, ok
<lolgnu_> RoyK: ja, det tviler jeg ikke på. men heroin er hakket verre enn morfin.
<IvarB> RoyK: dine tanker rundt tjall?
<Malinux> men ja, det er som RoyK sier. man bør være forisktig med opiater
<Malinux> derfor syntes jeg det er merkelig at folk får opiater som smertestillende
<lolgnu_> RoyK: Og jeg har avtaler som skaffer meg ting litt rimeligere. Kom å ta en smak, så skjønner du.
<RoyK> IvarB: røyker litt av og til
<lolgnu_> Malinux: Alt med måte, jeg ville mye heller vært avhengig av morfin enn å leve med smerter
<IvarB> RoyK: i hvilken sammenheng?
<Malinux> ja, det skjønner jeg :)
<RoyK> IvarB: hvorfor spør du?
<IvarB> prøver å finne ut om det er noe alternativ for min del
<Malinux> men du kunne jo testet ut cannabis som smertelindrer. faktisk så kan du også få det lovlig om du går via lege i nederland. Da kan du ta med lovlig gjennom tollen
<Malinux> og du har jo smerter
<RoyK> IvarB: jeg røyker litt av og til for å slappe av
<IvarB> RoyK: ok
<lolgnu_> IvarB: Røyker du tobakk?
<IvarB> lolgnu_: nei
<RoyK> IvarB: det er ikke godis - det har sine bivirkninger
<IvarB> ja vel?
<RoyK> alt av rusmidler har bivirkninger
<IvarB> ja, men det har forte også
<lolgnu_> IvarB: hva jobber du med?
<IvarB> butikk, salg
<RoyK> kodein er hakket sterkere enn tjall, for å si det litt forsiktig
<lolgnu_> hvis du kjører bil ville jeg ikke anbefalt det
<lolgnu_> RoyK: du merker ikke 2 kodeinpiller.
<RoyK> jo
<RoyK> lolgnu_: du blir fin og rolig og merker deg godt
<lolgnu_> jeg merker ikke to kodeinpiller
<lolgnu_> jeg merket 10 da
<RoyK> om du ikke merker etpar paralgin forte, så har du brukt mye
<RoyK> og har du brukt såpass mye, bør du kanskje søke hjelp
<IvarB> lolgnu_: jeg merker om jeg tar 1 eller 2 forte, og jeg kjører bil på en - men ikke på to
<IvarB> og jeg har brukt det i MANGE år
<IvarB> så... ikke jug på det noe dumt
<IvarB> eller søk hjelp som RoyK sier
<lolgnu_> Kanskje alkoholen gjorde det vanskeligere å merke. Jeg har kun tatt opiater to ganger.
<IvarB> nei, med alkohol i blodet så blir du enda sløvere
<RoyK> PF er et opiat
<lolgnu_> RoyK: PF er en dårlig forkortelse, Pinex Forte har samme forkortelse
<lolgnu_> IvarB: hvis du har tenkt å teste kan du låne min Volcano
<RoyK> ja, og det er samma greia som paralgin forte
<IvarB> mhm
<lolgnu_> paralgin != paracetamol
<Malinux> IvarB: om du ser en kanadisk dokumentar som heter The Union så får du også se noe av årsakene rundt stimaet og hvorfor det er forbudt
<RoyK> paracetamol og kodein
<IvarB> Malinux: kan du fortelle?
<Malinux> forbudet kom i USA på 1930 tallet. Sorte jazzmusikere røyka og da kunne man jo ikke tillate sånt. Det kom også et forbud mot å dyrke industrihamp
<Malinux> truet næringer som bomullsindustrien blant annet
<RoyK> lolgnu_: sist jeg sjekka var paralgin/pinex forte paracetamol og kodein
<IvarB> Malinux: ok
<lolgnu_> RoyK: okay, har aldri sett paralgin
<IvarB> men hvorfor henger det igjen i dag?
<Malinux> propaganda om hvor farlig det er
<lolgnu_> IvarB: det forsvinner litt etter litt. USA har begynt å legalisere, og danmark vurderte det. Spania og Protugal og til en viss grad Storbritania har dekriminalisert bruk
<Malinux> folk får gjerne velge mellom fengsel eller avrusning
<Malinux> da velger de avrusning uten at de egentlig er avhengige f.eks.
<IvarB> lolgnu_: http://www.felleskatalogen.no/medisin/paralgin-forte-paralgin-major-paralgin-minor-weifa-562631
<Malinux> her står det om filmen forøvrig: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1039647/
<lolgnu_> Volcano Vaporizer er helt fantastisk. Men den er svindyr.
<RoyK> hva er det for noe?
<lolgnu_> RoyK: den fordamper ting, putter det i en pose, du innhalerer fra posen
<lolgnu_> den er vel lagd for grønn te og eukalyptus
<RoyK> jeg har ei venninne som går på opioider
<RoyK> tar tre månede
<RoyK> tar tre måneder å komme ned når du først er hekta
<RoyK> anbefales ikke
<RoyK> ei uke med helvete og så 12 uker eller så med stress
<lolgnu_> Jeg bruker den til tjall, hvis det var uklart
<lolgnu_> Alkoholwithdrawal er heller ikke morsomt
<RoyK> neida, vet :P
<RoyK> men det er over i løpet av ei uke eller så
<lolgnu_> Ja, det tok ikke så lang tid
<lolgnu_> IvarB: Jeg tror ikke det er noen mirakelkur, og du trenger en type som ikke gjør deg for fjern men som fjerner smerte.
<IvarB> ok
<lolgnu_> problemet med at det er ulovlig er at det kan være vanskelig å få konstant kvalitet
<Malinux> ja... jeg skulle ønske man kunne kjøpe sånt lovlig et sted, så man veit 100% sikkert at man faktisk får det man skal ha
<IvarB> hvor langt unna er vi å få til det i dette landet?
<lolgnu_> 5 til 20 år
<lolgnu_> er mitt estimat
<RoyK> har noe rimelig godt brunt
<Malinux> hihi, denne var skøy:http://www.dagbladet.no/tegneserie/nemi/?1368396000&d=-1
<Malinux> en bldefil....
<lolgnu_> Kunne vi lagd en ubuntu-no-offtopic uten public logging? :P
<IvarB> heh
<lolgnu_> eller en ##norsk eller noe
<lolgnu_> det er visst en norsk
<RoyK> hva er det som logger #ubuntu-no?
<RoyK> !log
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Malinux> det kunne kanskje vært noe ja...
<lolgnu_> ubuntulog_
<RoyK> kaste ut boten, da
<lolgnu> det er vel kanskje mulig
<Malinux> dette pratet om diverse rusmidler kan også sees i linux-sammenheng... http://xkcd.com/456/
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> nf
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> men sove litt
<RoyK> natta folkens
<Malinux> men liker best den med han som spør om kirurgen kan operere inn en usb-kontkt når han først er i gang
<Malinux> natta RoyK
<lolgnu> jeg er litt usikker på om rota har flyttet plass
<lolgnu> boot er nå på sda
<Malinux> var den på sda før?
 * RoyK fikk ikke sove
<Malinux> da får du henge litt her :D
<lolgnu> Malinux: nei, sdc
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> lolgnu: du dd-a jo noe over på sda, gjorde du ikke?
<lolgnu> jepp
<lolgnu> men sdc står ennå i
<RoyK> hva sier df?
<lolgnu> boot er på sda, det andre er på mapper
<RoyK> backup/restore
<RoyK> kast den dårlig
<RoyK> e
<RoyK> kast den dårlige disken
<lolgnu> jeg må bare vite at jeg bruker riktig disk
<RoyK> smartctl -i /dev/asdf
<RoyK> så får du serienummeret
<lolgnu> og så?
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-12
<Malinux> Står at trim er default i 14.04, men hvordan kan jeg verifisere at den faktisk er på?
<Mathias> cat /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<Mathias> så kjører du kommandoene der :P
<Malinux> bare å kjøre exec fstrim-all ?
<Malinux> men den gjør det jo en gang i uka av seg selv
<Malinux> ?
<Malinux> men nå ser jeg jo scriptet i alle fall, det er der :D
<Mathias> mm
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> nice
<Malinux> om Ubuntu (eller annen linux-distro) bundles med nye maskiner i stor skala, som windows i dag. Vil vi få samme situasjonen der det blir ørten tredjeparts-programmer som er preinstalelrt mon tro?
<Mathias> tviler en del på det egentlig
<Malinux> men hvorfor?
<Mathias> det virker ikke helt linux-ish :P
<Malinux> dell har jo noe ekstra på sin sputnik
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> men det er jo ikke overlesset da
<Malinux> folk vil betale litt mindre for maskinen, men får dårligere ytelse i retur, med mindre de gjør en clean install
<IvarB> eh... det virker ikke helt linux-ish at det er masse tilleggsprogrammer installert? hørt om distro?
<Malinux> mhm
<IvarB> ubuntu er jo egentlig nettopp dette, linux med en haug med tillegg
<Malinux> kanskje det blir vanligere at produsenten har sin egen distro?
<IvarB> mulig
<Malinux> f.eks. en variant av Ubuntu (eller annen distro) med egne pakke-arkiver
<IvarB> de kan fint bruke ubuntu med noen ekstra pakke-arkiv ja
<Malinux> med f.eks. hp-programmer man får demo av hvor man kan betale for å få fullversjonen
<Malinux> ja, det er jo uansett enklere å evt. avinstaller om man ikke vil ha det også
<IvarB> men jeg tror ikke noen får lov til å distribuere ubuntu på en maskin de tar betalt for
<Malinux> ikke? hva med dell sputnik?
<Malinux> eller misforstod jeg deg nå kanskje?
<IvarB> de har nok en avtale
<IvarB> neida
<IvarB> men jeg ordla meg litt feil
<Malinux> ah
<IvarB> ingen (uten avtale) får lov til å bruke Ubuntu som OS på maskinvare de tjener penger på
<Malinux> om man har avtale med Canonical, så er det lov?
<IvarB> tror det er sånn ja
<Malinux> aha, da skjønner jeg, og det er kanskje lurt det er sånn, da sikrer man at pengene i alle fall når canonical
<geirha> hum, rart
<Malinux> i teorien kunne jeg jo kjøpt inn clevo-maskiner, bundlet de til MalinuxBook eller hva nå, og levert med preinstallert Ubuntu
<IvarB> heh
<Malinux> slik system76 gjør og multicom og en del andre
<Malinux> dvs. multicom leverer uten os
<Malinux> system76 leverer sine med Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> «IvarB	men jeg tror ikke noen får lov til å distribuere ubuntu på en maskin de tar betalt for»
<jo-erlend> Det er feil. Det du ikke har lov til å gjøre, er å markedsføre din bedrift eller tjeneste som "powered by Ubuntu" eller denslags uten avtale. Hvis du ønsker å selge en PC med Ubuntu, så har du all rett til det og å opplyse om at det er Ubuntu, men da må du bruke offisiell Ubuntu programvare og ikke private endringer.
<jo-erlend> Jeg kommer egentlig innom mest fordi Digi.no publiserte en artikkel i dag hvor jeg omtales som teamleder for Ubuntu Norge. Det er formelt korrekt, men det føles litt ukomfortabelt ettersom jeg ikke lenger er en del av deres LoCo.
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-13
<Mathias> RoyK: vet du om noen verktøy som kan konvertere ntfs til ext4? (selvom den muligens leker stolleken med partisjonene)
<Mathias> hm, ser ut som ntfs bestemte det for meg
<Mathias> hele driten er kaputt
<RoyK> Mathias: mkfs/rsync kan "konvertere" :P
<Mathias> bruker bare nautilus :P
<Mathias> nå er 4tb'en ext4
<RoyK> heh - prøver å få satt opp pgpool-II her, clusterløsning for postgresql
<dr0> Noen anelse om hvorfor mate-terminal emulatoren plutselig ikke funker i awesome wm?
<Malinux> unity virker en smule raskere enn tidligere versjoner
<RoyK> og ff er raskt igjen?
<Malinux> ja, laget en ny profil og overførte den gamle til den nye
<Malinux> sånt burde muligens ikke være nødvendig mener jeg men
<dr0> Har kommet meg på #linux #debian og #postgresql nå
<dr0> feil channel :P
<Malinux> :P :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-14
<Malinux> hvordan får man opp menyen før man booter en live-cd på ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Malinux> så jeg kan velge å installere uten å boote live-cd ?
<Mathias> når det hjelpe-ikin-greia spretter opp. trykk på en random knapp
<Mathias> ikon*
<Malinux> hm, da får vi se
<Malinux> hjelpe-ikon-greia? får ikke noe sånt ikon jeg
<Malinux> velger å boote 14.04 fra multiboot-menyen, så skjer det ikke noe annet enn at jeg til slutt får den ubuntu-boot-logoen
<Mathias> er enten en fyr i et rund logo, eller er tastatur
<Malinux> jeg får ingen av delene
<Malinux> men jeg har likevel trykket på knapper i fall det er noe jeg ikke får se
<Mathias> prøv å nitrykk på esc
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> rebooter og ser.
<Malinux> nope
<Mathias> mem gtg
<Mathias> men*
<Malinux> gtg?
<Malinux> hva heter den menyen jeg skal få opp?
<Malinux> så kan jeg prøve et google-søk
<Malinux> boot-menu kanskje
<Malinux> kanskje prøve å lage en annen minnepinne med bare 14.04 på da
<Malinux> ser ut som at innebygd grafikk funker så som så på maskinen jeg skal ha ubuntu på
<Malinux> men properitær driver vil kanskje fungere bedre
<Mathias> got to go :P
<Malinux> oki, kos deg
<RoyK> Malinux: grub?
<Malinux> nope
<Mathias> Malinux: kan du endre litt på den minnepennen? :p
<Malinux> er en meny på live-cd/usb der man kan velge. kjør live-session, install now, osv
<Malinux> Mathias: hvordan endre på den?
<Mathias> prøv å endre litt på gruboppsettet
<Mathias> sette timeout til -1
<Mathias> om jeg husker rett
<Malinux> men hvor?
<Mathias> eller bare noe teit langt :p
<Malinux> mhm
<Mathias> du får google :p
<Mathias> skal liksom gjøre norskoppgaver
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> det er visst f12, som er knappen man skal bruke: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Mathias> ah
<Malinux> så får vi se om det virker da :p
<Malinux> hm.. skeptisk :p
<Malinux> blæh, funka ikke nei
<Mathias> prøv alle knappene på tastaturet :P
<Malinux> får prøve å kjøre install ubuntu i live-sessionen da, så får vi se
<Mathias> alle 101+ av de :P
<Malinux> det gjorde jeg i sted :p og da hyla biosen
<Mathias> ikke biosen som hyler, piezoelementet :P
<Malinux> tingen var at den i sted hang seg på at den finner ut at en partisjon er montert (typisk live-usb-en) og spørsmål om jeg vil prøve å avmontere :p noe jeg selvsagt svarte nei på
<Malinux> og så skjedde det ikke stort
<Malinux> joda, men er vel bios som sender signalet dit? :p
<Mathias> lag den på nytt
<Mathias> muligens den har blitt småherpet
<Malinux> har sånn multiboot-usb, så kan jo prøve å legge til 14.04 på den på nytt
<Malinux> har en annenn minnepinne uten noe mulitigreier på, den er krangete som f.....
<Malinux> bakdelen med de som skriver ubuntu 12.4 eller 14.4 og sånt er jo at det vil se rart ut når 14.1 da kommer etter versjon 14.4 :p
<Mathias> gled deg til 40.4 da
<Mathias> jeg vet at _404`d gleder seg
<_404`d> :>
<Malinux> omg :D
<_404`d> Vent, er F12 bootknappen på laptopen min?
<_404`d> Trudde det var F9 jeg
<Malinux> don't know
<Malinux> jeg herjer på en compaq pressario CQ60 her
<Malinux> og ubuntu live-usb kjører ikke helt smertefritt
<Malinux> så en skikkelig install vil kanskje fungere bedre
<_404`d> Var mer det at jeg er høyst tvilsom på at en slik ting er standardisert
<_404`d> Særlig med tanke på at jeg må bruke F9 for å åpne bootmenyen på skolelaptopen
<Malinux> ja, det er ikke standardisert nei
<geirha> _404`d: produsentene passer på å bruke forskjellige taster for hver modell
<Malinux> min laptop har f1 for å velge hva jeg skal boote fra f.eks.
<_404`d> F1 var da et rart valg
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> og f2 for bios
<Malinux> alle har et rart valg liksom :p
<Malinux> mangler vel bare at noen får ctrl + alt + shift + alt gr + f1
<Malinux> nei, tror minnepinnen har gått dundas, den ene jeg har
<Malinux> det hjalp. nei, nå virker nok den usb-pluggen likevel. jeg får nå opp menyer og sånt :)
<Malinux> så får vi prøve det i stedet
<Malinux> maybe
<Malinux> nei. invalid or corrupted kernel image :p
<Malinux> prøver å slette hele muliti-usb-saken og lage en minnepinne på den med toolen i Ubuntu
<Malinux> så får vi se :)
<Malinux> foreløpig ser det ut som ting går en smule bedre :)
<Malinux> faktisk. live-usb-en finner ikke windows-installen :) så jeg får vel sette opp en partisjon for ubuntu på en eller annen måte først tenker jeg :)
<Mathias> Malinux: om ubuntu ikke finner installen må du bruke windows for å chkdsk'e c:\
<Malinux> Mathias: ja.. må bare ha en iso med windowsen på, da recoveren ikke funker mer, får blåskjerm :D så når det er klart så
<Malinux> nå har jeg i alle fall klar en usb med windows på, så får vi se om vi får opp det man trenger
<Malinux> nå ser det ut som den vil prøve noe automtaisk reperasjon i alle fall
<Malinux> gikk ikke
<Malinux> prøver chkdsk fra command line da
<Malinux> gikk ikke så bra, den finner jo ikke c: :)
<Mathias> lel
<andyoslo> HVA??????? Windows??? Det trudde jeg ikke om deg......
<Malinux> prøvde bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
<Malinux> andyoslo: nei, er ikke min maskin
<Malinux> men jeg skal fikse dualboot på den
<Malinux> nå blir det spennende å se da
<andyoslo> Hehe
<Malinux> dumt å installere ubuntu på en disk man vet det er en windows-install på når den ikke finner den
<Malinux> ubuntu ikke finner den, da blir liksom alt herpet
<Mathias> finner ikke*'
<andyoslo> Mulig at det da ligger litt i overkant mye jallapartisjoner......
<andyoslo> Da har jeg tidligere opplevd at Ubuntu ikke finner Windows installasjonen
<Malinux> mulig, vi får bare se hvordan det utvikler seg :)
<Mathias> windows er jo windows da
<Mathias> partisjonerer som en gjøk
<Malinux> nettopp
<andyoslo> Veldig ofte har jeg opplevd at maskiner som har en Windows recovery partisjon lager trøbbel
<Malinux> nå tror jeg vista i alle fall booter. Ja det er vista på den :p
<Mathias> also: dagens tips, skal du installere windows; riv ut hver jævla ting med lagring på fra maskinen :P
<Malinux> joda, men det er ikke noe koblet til den :)
<Malinux> der ja, der boota wintendoen.
<Malinux> utrolig
<andyoslo> Vista ja, da er det ikke rart verden går under :-P
<Malinux> nei :) What operating system does it run?
<Malinux> eh øh
<Malinux> Vista
<Mathias> windows 8 er grunnen til at verden går under
<Malinux> We're gonna die
<andyoslo> Win 8 er den beste Windows siden 2000.......
<andyoslo> Er bare for mye amatører der ute som ikke klarer å bruke den :-P
<Mathias> *mumle*
<Malinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC4vz6IbdtY&t=0h58s  //Mulig spoileralert
<Mathias> spoiler hva?
<Malinux> it-crowd
<Malinux> i fall noen ikke vil vite noe før de ser hele serien vel
<Malinux> er noe gpt-ting som er årssaken kan det se ut til
<Malinux> i bios står det blant annet at vista er preinstalled os uten at man kan velge noe mer
<andyoslo> Hmmm, hva slags jallamaskin er dette?
<Malinux> en jalla-compaq CQ-60-125EO, AMD Turion x2
<andyoslo> I wish you wery gud løk......
<Malinux> pussige er at nautilus ser partisjonene til maskinen
<Malinux> og den får montert den opp :p lol
<Malinux> i alle fall PRESARIO_RP
<andyoslo> Hvilke partisjoner har maskinen
<Malinux> og nåf ikk jeg montert opp 240GB-volumet, der oset ligger på
<Malinux> om det er fat32 eller ntfs?
<andyoslo> den siste ser ut som noe recovery shit
<Malinux> men er et 1.1GB-volum jeg ikke får montert opp
<andyoslo> Okay
<Malinux> ja, det er nok recovery-partisjonen den PRESARIO_RP
<andyoslo> Trenger du den?
<Malinux> står at den 1.1GB er /dev/loop1
<Malinux> tipper det er den boot-partisjonen som widows lager?
<Malinux> allerede montert stod det
<andyoslo> Veldig mange Compaq maskiner hadde et eller annet program for å fjerne recovery shaiten
<Malinux> så derfor jeg ikk fikk montert den
<Malinux> kan være live-sesjonen faktisk
<Malinux> ja, ser sånn ut, ikke noe windows-relatert i alle fall
<andyoslo> Ok, boot Vista shaiten og se hva som ligger der av programmer
<Malinux> på hva da? på den 1.1GB-partisjonen? Jeg fikk ikke montert den fordi den allerede er montert. Når jeg ser i den, så ser jeg det ikke er et windows-filsystem på den
<Malinux> var, etc, og slikt høres ikke ut som windows :)
<andyoslo> er veldig sikker på at det er den recovery partisjonen som lager krøll for deg
<Malinux> kanskje
<Malinux> kan de gjøre at hele disken dukker opp som: unalocated?
<andyoslo> Hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil, så kan den gjøre det ja
<Malinux> om jeg kjører:
<Malinux> sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Malinux> så får jeg:
<Malinux> Error: Can't have overlapping partitions
<Malinux> så windows lager visst overlapping partitions. fantastisk :p
<andyoslo> Hmm
<andyoslo> Men hvis du ikke trenger den, så skal den la seg fjernes den recovery partisjonen, bare ikke slett den med gparted eller lignende, men sjekk om det er et eller annet program for å lage recovery cd'er i Vista, der ligger det også en fungsjon for å slette den partisjonen
<Malinux> jeg har funnet noe her som kanskje kan gi noe svar: http://gparted.org/h2-fix-msdos-pt.php
<Malinux> jeg kan ikke fjerne den med gparted, den finner jo ingen partisjoner ;)
<Malinux> tror jeg sjekker ut dette http://gparted.org/h2-fix-msdos-pt.php#overlapping-partitions
<Malinux> men nå er maskina varm og slår seg av igjen :p
<Malinux> så får vente til den er kjølet seg ned igjen før jeg booter opp igjen
<andyoslo> Kan være løsninga det der ja
<Malinux> bare jeg får gjort det før den slår seg av igjen :p
<andyoslo> Husker jeg hadde samme problemet med en HP laptop
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> denne er visst varm som fy. merkelige er at det er nesten ikke støv i vifta
<Malinux> men de er jo eksperter på å lage maskinene sine slik at de blir varmest mulig, samt ha vifte som går konstant på full fart, og likevel blir de ikke kalde nok
<Malinux> hvordan booter jeg live-usb-en til consolen?
<Malinux> terminal
<Malinux> er jo ingen alternate-cd lengere ser det ut som
<Malinux> eh, vifta står helt stille :S
<Malinux> så det er vel det som er galt nå da. kanskje bare gi opp hele maskinen
<Malinux> og det er jo umulig å få skrudd sånne maskiner fra hverandre så man kan se vifta skikkelig :)
<Malinux> næh, kanskje han får kjøpe seg en ny en
<Malinux> jøss nå starta den :p
<Malinux> om noen skulle være interessert, så hjalp det å følge guiden jeg postet nå sist. nå finner gparted ut at joda, her er det partisjoner gitt :D
<Malinux> men etter det igjen, så nekter noen tingå virke. selv å kjøre en live-usb med windows på gir blåskjerm nå :) fantastisk :)
<RoyK> prøvd ubuntu? ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: skru opp og sjekk om det er dritt i vifta - eller prøv linux
<Malinux> RoyK: tja, jeg ville ikke ødelegge windowsen med ubuntu
<Malinux> men vifta har starta
<Malinux> men nå får jeg blåskjerm om jeg prøber å boote recover eller minnepinne med windows på
<RoyK> feil på vifta?
<RoyK> vifta full av dritt?
<RoyK> ny vifte koster jo normalt ikke så mye, selv om de kan være litt vanskelig å finne over disk
<Malinux> for det første. Vifta har starta.
<Malinux> for det andre. jeg kommer ikke en gang inn til vifta når jeg skrur den fra hverandre (maskinen)
<Malinux> vifta ser ikke ut til å være full av dritt
<Malinux> merkelig hvor lite støv det var i den maskinen
<Malinux> problemet nå er: blåskjerm når jeg prøver å boote installasjonsmediet (windows vista home)
<RoyK> minnefeil?
<RoyK> prøv memtest86+
<Malinux> kanskje. tenker å prøve den om jeg får ubuntu til å boote fra denne multisystem
<Malinux> orker ikke å reflashe minnebrikken for hver gang jeg prøver vista eller ubuntu-live-cd
<Malinux> men får Loading the boot file...
<RoyK> memtest ligger på ubuntu-iso
<Malinux> Failed to load the boot file
<Malinux> boot:
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> feil på minnepinne?
<Malinux> RoyK: det vet jeg, men det hjelper jo ikke stort om jeg ikke får boota driten?
<Malinux> tror det er feil på noe med multisystem
<Malinux> fungerte fint i sted da jeg hadde bare ubuntu på den
<Malinux> crap
<RoyK> har du en annen minnepinne?
<Malinux> ja, men den er helt jall, så den kan jeg egentlig bare glemme desverre
<Malinux> håper ikke vi mistet noen viktige filer
<Malinux> uansett så får jeg ikke en gang gjort en clean install her
<Malinux> kanskje den er mer sammarbeidsvillig nå :)
<RoyK> helt jall? dvs ødelagt?
<Malinux> kan se sånn ut i alle fall :) så da er problemet delvis løst
<RoyK> eller bare gammal og treig?
<Malinux> dvs. at det er mulig den er ødelagt ja
<RoyK> k
<Malinux> den er ikke veldig treg, men hender seg jeg sliter med å få den formatert og sånt
<RoyK> :P
<Malinux> ser ut som han som laget den windows file-copy-dialogen også har laget den til ubuntu :p
<RoyK> hihi
<Malinux> 20 minutter å kopiere, nei, nå er det 15, vent det er visst 8 minutterah, nei 20 igjen :p
<Malinux> jeg poppet ut en minnebrikke og satte den tilbake da jeg prøvde å operere, men den kom rett på plass, så vet ikke jeg. Det kan jo være
<Malinux> at det er derfor jeg nå får blåskjerm :p
<Malinux> men da burde jeg kanskje fått det da jeg forsøkte på system restore :p
<RoyK> ta ut minnebrikka
<RoyK> og prøv igjen
<Malinux> jeg kunne jo prøvd det, men orker jeg å skru ut den nå mon tro. kanskje vente til i morgen.
<RoyK> er ikke minnebrikka bak et lite lokk bak med én skrue?
<Malinux> har lyst å bare boote opp ubuntu-usb for å sjekke om alt fra c: ble borte da jeg korrigerte overlappende partisjoner
<Malinux> jo, to skruer
<RoyK> 20sek
<Malinux> joda, men men jeg må hente skrutrekker igjen osv
<RoyK> bruk drill :D
<RoyK> Malinux: bestill noen minnepinner på ebukta eller fra et annet sted du får dem billig - greit å ha noen i lomma når du trenger dem :P
<Malinux> ja, det er tydelig. kanskje bare ha 1 for Ubuntu, 1 for ditten, og en tredje for datten
<Malinux> spesielt når multigreiene ikke funker som det bør
<Malinux> poppa ut minnebrikken og satte den tilbake igjen.
<Malinux> mens jeg venter på at den andre minnepinnen skal bli klar
<Malinux> tipper bluescreen er rett rundt
<Malinux> hjørnet
<Malinux> der kommer den vel
<Malinux> jepp
<Dry_Lips> Rekk opp handa alle de som er overlykkelige fordi de slipper å drikke eggedosis på 17mai!
<Malinux> jeg er
<Dry_Lips> samme her :)
<Dry_Lips> tror eggedosis er noe av det kvalmeste jeg kan tenke å drikke
<Malinux> jeg bryr meg ikke stort om sån
<Dry_Lips> flytende hønemens med sukker, ugh!
<Malinux> dvs. jeg syntes eggedosis er godt
<Malinux> men ikke noe jeg spiser
<Malinux> må være mange år siden sist jeg spiste det
<Dry_Lips> Tror ikke jeg har hatt eggedosis siden jeg var unge
<Malinux> oki
<Dry_Lips> åjk
<Malinux> spennende å se om ubuntu booter nå da.
<Dry_Lips> trodde dette var off-topic
<Dry_Lips> lol
<Malinux> og om den finner noe på den partisjonen med viista
<Malinux> haha :p
<Malinux> vi snakker om ubuntu og windows og sånt, så det kan jo forveksles med offotopic :p :)
<Malinux> eggedosis-buntu
<Malinux> Ebuntu
<Dry_Lips> Noenganger er det like mye teknisk prat i off-topic som i ontopic, og da er det fort gjort at det går i surr :-s
<Malinux> ja, enig
<Malinux> ubunt uhar visst ikke noe blåskjerm
<Malinux> men skjermen er lilla
<Malinux> det er fint :)
<Malinux> oi. musepeker
<RoyK> Malinux: linux har ikke blåskjerm, men svartskjerm aka panic ;)
<dr0> Malinux: whatpulse informerte meg om at sist lørdag var den dagen jeg hadde brukt musa mi minst
<Malinux> RoyK: know :)
<Dry_Lips> Kernel panic er skummelt... Heldigvis har jeg aldri sett det i distroer basert på Debian/Ubuntu
 * dr0 har, og det var ikke gøy
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: tror jeg har sett det på det meste av OS :P
<Malinux> hm, windows-partisjonen er jo der
<Dry_Lips> Jeg har sett det i Fedora, og... hva var det nå den Arch-spinoffen het igjen?
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: en dårlig driver eller en kjernefeil eller noe kødd med maskinvaren og oops
<dr0> Malinux: bruker du smb?
<Dry_Lips> Manjaro
<RoyK> dr0: lite poeng med smb/samba om filsystemet er aksesserbart lokalt :P
<RoyK> s/aksesserbart/tilgjengelig/
<RoyK> :P
<dr0> RoyK: Ja, men det er jo fint :)
 * RoyK blir påvirka av anglofiserte språkidioter
<dr0> r5'et er ferdig synca om 27 min
<RoyK> det nye?
<dr0> ja
<Malinux> dr0: jo, sånn innimellom bruker jeg smb
<Malinux> partisjonen med windows + alle filer og sånt ser ut til å være der den skal, så er kanskje noe annet jeg kan gjøre for å få bootet windowsen, men det får jeg se på en annen dag. nå ble det natta her. natti
<Malinux> jeg er visst våken enda
<Malinux> nå ble 32GB minnepinnen til 1.9GB-usb i stedet
<Malinux> kan man bruke dd eller noe til å få den til å være på 32GB igjen?
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan jo nuke partisjonstabellen enkelt med en dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=1k of=/dev/dingsendin
<Malinux> det kan prøves
<Malinux> done
<Malinux> nå er den blitt 1GB
<Malinux> men ikke proc partitions. den viser det samme som i sted
<Malinux> nå klarte jeg å lage minnepinnen til 512B
<RoyK> napp den ut
<RoyK> stikk den inn igjen
<RoyK> veldig rart at ting ikke kommer opp med noe størrelse som er riktig
 * RoyK stakk til -offtopic
<Malinux> har nappet ut og satt inn en rekke ganger allerede. men det har ikke fungert
<Malinux> grunnen til at den viser 512B nå er at jeg prøvde en dd-kommando for å få skrevet over mbr, så jeg kan få laget en ny mbr
<Malinux> dd=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<geirha> s/dd/dd if=/ antar jeg
<RoyK> noe sånt, og gjerne bs=1M eller noe
<geirha> (err, s/dd=/dd if=/)
<Malinux> ja, var noe if der på kommandoen
<Malinux> skrev på husken
<geirha> det du skrev er 100% gyldig og vil ikke gi noen feilmeldinger, men det vil heller ikke gjøre noe som helst med /dev/sdb :)
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> jeg skrev nøyaktig: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Malinux> jeg har også prøvd noe av det som RoyK har foreslått inne i offtopic
<geirha> jepp, det burde ha fjernet partisjonstabellen
<RoyK> geirha: snakker helst på offtopic - liker ikke logginga her
<RoyK> geirha: #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Malinux> gjør det noe om dette logges?
<Malinux> det er jo ontopic også
<RoyK> Malinux: det handler ikke om det - det handler om at jeg ikke gidder å snakke til *verden* når jeg snakker på IRC
<Malinux> da så
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-15
<Skandix> Morn
<citoyen> morn
<RoyK> mrn
<Dry_Lips> Endelig er det noen som tar på seg å lage en brukbar kalender til Linux... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/yorba-california-calendar-app-linux
<Malinux> godie
<Malinux> syntes foresten at 14.04 er mer snappy all over. Virker som tekstinnput tidligere har vært noe mer tregt enn nå. det er som om ting bare flyter :D
<RoyK> goodie
<Malinux> RoyK: indeeeed. win7 holder stadig på med oppdateringer, etc
<Malinux> men
<Malinux> ubuntu vil nok gå å sette opp til brukbar modus i løpet av 30 til 60 minutter
<Malinux> håper jeg
<RoyK> tar normalt ikke så lang tid engeng :P
<RoyK> 10min på en ssd
<RoyK> 30 kanskje på en snurris
<Malinux> nå går det så meget bedre. driver med ubuntu-install
<Malinux>  er snurris på denne, mest sannsynligvis 5400rpm
<Malinux> 30-60 minutter er medregnet evt software-update + properitær-driver-install
 * RoyK kaster Malinux inn på offtopic
<Malinux> tja, jeg prater på ubuntu-no om det er ontopic
<Malinux> install av grafikkort-driver. nvidia. Så får vi se om maskinen reagerer bedre i Ubuntu
<Malinux> Ser bra ut så langt. rett oppløsning. ting reagerer raskere enn i sted
<Malinux> nouveau var ikken oe for denne maskinen i alle fall
<Malinux> nei, grafikken blir rar etterhvert på restricted-drivers
<Malinux> får sjekke dmesg
<Malinux> får ikke installert nvidia-current. prøver den i stedet for nvidia-331
<Malinux> nvidia-current prøver seg på nvidia-304, men får problemer med mismatch på hashsum
<Malinux> prøver å endre fra no.archive til archive
<RoyK> Malinux: uansett misliker jeg logginga her
<Malinux> det er jo greit nok, men skal jeg da prate på offtopic om ontopic-ting fordi du ikke liker logginga her?
<Malinux> men da ble det natta
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-16
<Malinux> ubuntuen ble fin på maskinen etter jeg fikk installert nvidia-current. Den velger nvidia-304 i stedet for nvidia-331 eller hva det nå var
<Malinux> som den driver-programmvaregreien foreslår
<Malinux> den gjør at videokortet ikke fungerer optimalt, så kanskje man burde installert nvidia-current som standard
<geirha> eller kanskje nvidia burde lage drivere som fungerer
<thescorp> Noen av dere som tilfeldigvis kjører SLI og flere skjermer?
<thescorp> Nevermind, working as intended ser det ut som.
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-17
<Malinux> geirha: det hadde jo vært det beste, men nvidia-306 eller hva de heter, fungerer fint. Ingen problemer med grafikken nå. 336 eller hva de nå heter, fungerer heller dårlig. Altså burde jo den driver-saken finne den som er best for systemet
<geirha> De hadde jo et par versjoner som fjerna signalhåndteringa i X; slik at man for eksempel ikke kunne bruke Ctrl+C eller Ctrl+Z i terminalen.
<Malinux> hadde nvidia? jøss
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || Hipp hipp hurra! :P
<Malinux> om det står: resume disk = /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid-nummeret>/
<Malinux> skal man da skrive: /dev/<uuid-nr> i stedet for /dev/sdX
<Malinux> ?
<Mathias> Malinux?
<Mathias> /dev/<uuid> eksisterer ikke da
<Malinux> jeg prøver å sette opp uswsusp
<Malinux> nei, det er jo det det ikke gjør, men eksisterer: /dev/disk/by-uuid/<korrekt uuid til swap>/
<Malinux> ?! det virker jo temmelig snålt
<Mathias> nei :p
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> er ikke snålt :P
<Mathias> men den siste pathen der bør eksistere
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> prøver for n-te gang å få dette suspendritet til å fungere. ble tipset om uswsusp på #ubuntu, men er ikke helt sikker på hvordan man konfiguerer den
<Malinux> kanskje prøve å igjen se om det virker med live-usb
<Malinux> mener den gikk i suspend da
<Malinux> men ikke ut igjen av suspend
 * RoyK trodde at suspend-to-disk (swap) var implementert som standard :P
<Malinux> jeg vil jo helst suspend to ram
<Malinux> men dette er det merkeligste problemet jeg har hatt med laptopen og ikke har jeg en gang klart å fikse det
<Mathias> hmm
<thescorp> ""Yey" for 17 mai!
<Mathias> hvorfor har chrome alle vindusknappene på høyre side?
<Mathias> chromium*
<Mathias> Chromium 34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 13.10
<Mathias> ah, brukerfeil :P
<Malinux> versjon 34 :p
<Malinux> går unna
<Malinux> windows kom i 1985 eller så og er ikke kommet lengere enn til versjon 8.1
<IvarB> Masse psykologi og sånt som går inn i det feltet der
<IvarB> hvilket versjonnummer et program har
<IvarB> Versjonnummeret har lite eller ingenting med mengden utvikling eller tid som har blitt brukt på det
<IvarB> grunnen til at chrome har så høyt versjonnummer er at de ville "ta igjen" firefox, en gang i tiden. Fordi de trodde folk ville være mer tiltrukket av noe med høyre versjonnummer
<IvarB> Det samme kan sies om Xbox og Playstation -krigen
<IvarB> Når xbox"2" skulle lanseres var playstation 3 allerede på vei.. og da var det "bedre" å kalle xbox'n "360"
<IvarB> noe som ikke har noe med tall eller merkenavn å gjøre i det heletatt, kun psykolig
<Malinux> ja, folk tror at større tall == bedre og sånt :S
<Malinux> folk er folk
<IvarB> mhm
<Malinux> sukk
<Malinux> lar seg blende av masse megapixkler. nå er det vel noe annet som selger, men jeg er ikke sikker på hva det  er nå
<IvarB> i spillkonsoll-sammenheng?
<Malinux> i fotosammenheng
<IvarB> åja
<Malinux> jo, ser ut som det er megapixler og antall ganger med optisk zoom
<Malinux> sjekket elkjop nå
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> men nå, nå må jeg legge meg . tok på denne leteaksjonen
<IvarB> jaja
<Malinux> http://www.elkjop.no/catalog/foto-og-video/no_kompaktkamera/kompaktkamera#
<IvarB> god natt :)
<Malinux> bare å sjekke hva som står først :p
<Malinux> natti natta ja :) takk takk
<Malinux> nattaklem til ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-16
<thiAs> nettop installert lubuntu 14.04.2 på en gammal laptop jeg hadde liggende. men synes den blir veldig varm. og synes vifta bråker veldig, akkurat som om pcn driver med ett eller anna
<thiAs> onen tips?
<thiAs> jeg har hørt om tlp, indicator-cpufreq og thermald
<thiAs> hvem er best? å hvem av dem burde jeg gå for
<thiAs> er denne safe? ppa:linrunner/tlp
<thiAs> synes pcn begynte å bli rar etter jeg installerte tlp
<thiAs> ekke noe virus?
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-17
<skandix> Morn
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> Mathias: god morgen - tidlig oppe? ;)
<Mathias> mhm, veldig tidlig faktsik
<Mathias> faktisk*
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-18
<Ei71nD> halla
<RoyK> hei
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-19
<skandix> Morn
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-22
<lmtd> har i lengre tid vært på jakt etter en ny laptop (og installere ubuntu) og har endelig funnet en bra maskin til en rimelig pris etter min mening: https://www.dustinhome.no/product/5010901144/e31-70 - ettersom jeg aldri har brukt en lenovo laptop før googlet jeg litt og fant mange bra reviews, men også mange dårlige reviews når det kom til dårlig registrering av tastetrykk og at hele keyboardet flexet på mange av lenovo sine 
<lmtd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTB_T0qML60
<lmtd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pjkpIOZ3bg
<lmtd> noen her som har maskinen eller ny lenovo maskin med disse problemene, og er disse ulempene stor nok grunn til å ikke kjøpe?
<lmtd> om noen har maskinen har dere fått ubuntu til å kjøre plettfritt?
<lmtd> (om noen har ett bedre alternativ til laptop hadde jeg satt pris på det også. denne har: 13.3", core i3, 8gb, 128 gb ssd til under 5000 kr. finner ingen like alternativ selv i norge)
#ubuntu-no 2020-05-11
<bjarne333> Jeg knakk visst pakkene mine somehow: https://bpa.st/FPSA
<RoyK> hvilken distro?
<RoyK> python2 og 32bit - vel - kanskje ikke noe veldig nytt :)
<bjarne333> ubuntu 18.04
<bjarne333> det viser seg at ppaen ondrej/php interfererte og hadde en policy på openssl
<bjarne333> jeg løste problemet med å bruke ppa-purge verktøyet for å fjerne den ppaen.
<RoyK> men 32bit?
<RoyK> hva slags maskin har du her?
<bjarne333> intel nuc
<bjarne333> 64 bit cpu
<bjarne333> aner ikke hvorfor libssl:i386 har sneket seg inn
<bjarne333> https://www.komplett.no/product/933140
<RoyK> hva sier uname -r ?
<RoyK> uname -a, evt
<bjarne333> $ uname -a
<bjarne333> Linux kake 4.15.0-99-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 22 20:32:56 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> det er i hvert fall 64bit :)
<RoyK> biblioteker på 32-bit blir av og til brukt av programmer der programmererne ikke har giddi å porte programvaren sin til 64-bit (der man normalt bare trenger å rekompilere skiten, noe som i verste fall tar noen minutter)
